#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-09
<AlexLatchford> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: im not here but that is no longer supported. thats why its not in feisty composer/kompozer/compozer is the replacment. off to eat dinner
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> ok morning
<ajmitch> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the chances if i ask what is going on with this bug "upstream" i get an answer? last reply to bug was 2006-08-09?
<gnomefreak> although i dont see this getting fixed in dapper anyway, it doesnt seem like its security related
<gnomefreak> what file in debian dir. controls what you see when you click help>about?
<gnomefreak> looking to change "Build identifier" as its debian atm
<gnomefreak> ok new email for the testing packages (for questions, requests, bugs, and whatever else) mozilla.testing@gmail.com
<asac> gnomefreak: good
<asac> which bug upstream?
<asac> for the debian dir it completely depends on how the package implements things
<asac> which package are you interested in?
<gnomefreak> upstream bug malone https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278383
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 278383 in MailNews: Movemail "Get All New Messages doesn't work with movemail account" [Normal,New] 
<gnomefreak> i was looking to change build id for iceape (its debian atm) im sure bugs will file in on that
<gnomefreak> and i set up a testing email for the fx3 iceape packages (we need place for bugs to go)
<gnomefreak> was trying to get things started before doctors appointment that i need to start getting ready for soon
<gnomefreak> the bug above new can be changed to old as hell cant it ;)
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to get ready to leave. I posted testing(help wanted) on planet.ubuntu.com so for the time being its there.
<asac> movemail is broken
<asac> per-definition
<asac> no-questions-to-ask
<IdleOne> ok so I just installed the mozilla-browser package and now I cant get it to start up
<asac> IdleOne: wherefrom?
<asac> what version of mozilla-browser?
<asac> iceape?
<IdleOne> asac,yeah
<IdleOne> but hold on a sec
<asac> start iceape :)
<asac> don't install mozilla-browser
<asac> just iceape
<IdleOne> didnt realise it changed name lol
<asac> :)
<asac> mozilla-browser is just a transition package
<asac> it contains nothing
<IdleOne> Im glad it saved all my bookmarks
<asac> its just that you get a smooth upgrade path if you have used now abandoned mozilla-suite
<asac> have fun
<IdleOne> ok why do I have IceApe Navigator and Iceape Suite in my Applications menu?
<IdleOne> if they both startup the browser
<IdleOne> upside is iceape startsup and loads pages alot faster 
<hjmf> launchpad
<hjmf> launchpad seems to be down
<poningru> wfm
<hjmf> yes, seems it is back
<boredandblogging> hello, I just saw gnomefreak's post about needing posters, wondering if I can help out
<boredandblogging> s/posters/testers
<asac> sure
<asac> add the apt lines and use the applications :)
<IdleOne> asac, I didnt see any repos to add to sources.list. I d/l'ed the debs and install that way
<asac> IdleOne: you can set what starts as default
<asac> so Iceape suite does not always bring up browser
<asac> depends on your settings
<asac> ah
<asac> wait a sec
<boredandblogging> fair enough, should I be trying out the mozilla*.deb or the iceape*.deb?
<IdleOne> iceape
<asac> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<asac> deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<IdleOne> mozilla is just a meta package
<asac> boredandblogging: mozilla*deb contain nothing
<asac> just transitional packages
<asac> if you install mozilla you will get iceape
<asac> so just use iceape
<boredandblogging> got it
<IdleOne> asac, ty will add to sources
<asac> hope they are still the same
<asac> gnomefreak: why haven't you mentioned the sources in your mail?
<boredandblogging> and bug reports go to mozilla.test@gmail.com, not launchpad?
<asac> if you have problems send mail to mozillateam mailing list
<asac> i will tell gnomefreak to use that address instead
<boredandblogging> ok, thanks for the help
<asac> ther are firefox-trunk packages as well :)
* IdleOne doesnt like firefox unless it has greatly improved and uses alot less cpu
<boredandblogging> ahh, I see those
<asac> trunk package are the ones to check if they are doing well
<asac> is current development head
<asac> might be broken the day or the other
<asac> though
<gnomefreak> i forgot about sources :(
<gnomefreak> asac: ok good we can use our mailing list i didnt know if you were on that list.
<gnomefreak> i didnt give repos because i didnt want everyone having it just to play with it yet
<gnomefreak> want to make sure they are "somewhat stable" before "everyone" uses them
<boredandblogging> i've started playing it, seems fine so far
<gnomefreak> its fixed sent repos and new place for bugs
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> one thing im looking for outside of normal bugs is places ubuntu should be used (example: Help>About it says debian 1.1.1-4.mt1) that on eis already known
<gnomefreak> asac: you here?
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get back please review bug 103848 (IMHO what should happen because others use it is not a reason to do it and we dont support 3rd party anything) so what difference does it make if it returns linux or gnu...
<ubotu> Malone bug 103848 in firefox "OS_ARCH!=Linux " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103848
<gnomefreak> hint f OS_TARGET is not specified, it defaults to $(OS_ARCH), i.e., no
<gnomefreak> 943 # cross-compilation.
<gnomefreak> 944 #
<gnomefreak> s/f/If
<gnomefreak> ok anything i need to do besides lay down and think about next meeting? doc gave me muscle relaxers due to 3 week headache if needed ping me ill read away notes when i return.
<gnomefreak> ok anything i need to do besides lay down and think about next meeting? doc gave me muscle relaxers due to 3 week headache if needed ping me ill read away notes when i return.  Do me a favour and test the iceape mail and composer and crap. I havent had time to play with it too much yet. Anyway thank you again for testing
<jwendell> Hi. Is gnome-vfs support on 'firefox-gnome-support' package broken?
<jwendell> i can't browse any smb or ssh filesystem in firefox (save or open)
<jwendell> asac?
<asac> what?
<asac> ah
<asac> i think i have a patch for that
<asac> you wanna try?
<asac> jwendell: ^^^
<jwendell> asac, sure i want
<asac> you can build packages?
<jwendell> asac, yep, but i'd love if you have i386 binaries (i have to wait 1 hour to build firefox on my machine)
<asac> no have amd64 only ... and actually have no package prebuild at hand
<asac> i upload patch
<asac> jwendell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/patch-filepicker-remote.patch
<asac> let me know if that works. Maybe it can go to feisty
<asac> but i don't think so
<asac> but i would ask ;)
<asac> if it doesn't work, then i have no idea
<jwendell> asac, is it work for you?
<gnomefreak> what file am i patching to test?
<gnomefreak> and the patch command if you have it handy to make things fast.
<jwendell> 15:47, debuild started
<gnomefreak> jwendell: 386?
<jwendell> gnomefreak, yep
<gnomefreak> k
<jwendell> gnomefreak, why?
<gnomefreak> because i thought you said you didnt have 386
<gnomefreak> oh no you just had to wait sorry
<jwendell> gnomefreak, no, i *only* have i386
<jwendell> :)
<gnomefreak> me too
<feistyman> hello
<gnomefreak> ok open prefferences and look for clean cache saved files ,..... ect
<gnomefreak> edit>prefferences
<feistyman> thanks
<feistyman> In preferences, where is "clean cache saved files" I can't seem to find it
<poningru> its under privacy
<gnomefreak> feistyman: no need go to tools and click clean private data
<poningru> right
<poningru> private data
<gnomefreak> or ctrl+shift+delete
<feistyman> should I "clear now"?
* gnomefreak just woke up i need a bit of time to get back to real life :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> feistyman: do you remember what updates you did before this stopped working?
<feistyman> ok, I did it
<feistyman> I do the updates when it tells me to, usually every day
<gnomefreak> give me a link you are trying to download from
<feistyman> I'm trying to download any image I see on a web page
<gnomefreak> you dont get the download dialog box?
<feistyman> This is so weird. It's never done this before. I even tried uninstaling and reinstalling firefox, but it came back exactly the same.
<gnomefreak> feistyman: do you  have the download extention by chance?
<feistyman> I do the get the box. It asks me what i want to do from a number of choices. If I say "save image as" , it lets me do it, but then nothing is there.
<gnomefreak> feistyman: does it work running it in safe mode?
<feistyman> gnomefreak, I download ephiphany browser to see if that would save images. It did. But not Firefox
<gnomefreak> feistyman: makes me think its an extention you added to firefox
<gnomefreak> did you add any prior to this issue?
<poningru> feistyman: quick method of checking if its an extension etc is to try a new profile
<poningru> !profile folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profile folder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> ...
<gnomefreak> poningru: running in safe mode does that
<feistyman> Maybe you're right. let me check something.
<gnomefreak> safe-mode -- no loading of extensions
<gnomefreak> s/--/==
<feistyman> I think I need to restart firefox to check.
<gnomefreak> feistyman: yep
<poningru> well right but it still doesnt protect against stupid crap like user.js etc.
<feistyman> Can I get back to you then. To this channel?
<gnomefreak> asac: patch -p1 <what/apth> <~/patch>
<gnomefreak> yes
<feistyman> ok. hang on. Thanks, by the way
<gnomefreak> get a real cleint and we would have this problem :(
<feistyman> that did it.
<feistyman> It works now
<gnomefreak> there i remembered the patch command now im awake
<gnomefreak> feistyman: dont use that extenstion ;) (what was it)
<feistyman> gnomefreak, you were right about the add on
<gnomefreak> what one so i know for next time
<feistyman> It was called "media pirate". To download videos and such.
<feistyman> They should remove it from the add on list, don't you think
<feistyman> video downloader is safe, and much better
<gnomefreak> feistyman: it is up to them.
<gnomefreak> i cant make the call on what mozilla does
<feistyman> Anyway, thanks for your help.
<gnomefreak> yw
<feistyman> I've got one more thing I'm tempted to ask you
<gnomefreak> ask
<gnomefreak> if mozilla related
<feistyman> No, it's Ubuntu related. It has to do with my internet not starting up automatically when I boot up Ubuntu. I have to manually click the double-monitor icon to make internet work (att dsl)
<gnomefreak> feistyman: join #ubuntu+1 for that
<feistyman> Yeah, ok. Thanks so much for your help. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it, and you!
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> jwendell: i have no idea ... i just coded it because if found it reasonable ... would be great if you can confirm.
<jwendell> asac, ok, it's still compiling...
<gnomefreak> can test right now i just need the path to put the patch :)
<jwendell> 16:57, debuild finished
<jwendell> 1:10h compiling :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no path ... firefox = apply
<asac> jwendell: what system spec?
<jwendell> asac, laptop celeron 1.5Ghz, 512MB ram
<asac> thats decent then :)
<asac> i mean a good time for your system ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: it has to be built in (is that what you mean by firefox = apply?)
<asac> if you have a patch to firefox you need to apply it
<asac> unless you want to use trunk
<asac> there you can put it debian/patches
<asac> and add name to debian/patches/series
<asac> otherwise, i misunderstood what you asked :/
<gnomefreak> asac: i have your patch where do i add it locally to test
<gnomefreak> faster than building it than testing it
<asac> gnomefreak: as i said you have to apply it against firefox by hand ... then build
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> any number will do (assuming patching would use 20_patch_filepicker
<jwendell> asac, it did not work... where is it supposed to work? on save? open?
<gnomefreak> on changing themes if i had to guess
<asac> i have no idea ... its what api doc of gtk file picker says
<asac> are you on gnome?
<asac> where do you see those mounts in other applications?
<gnomefreak> your asking jwendell?
<asac> yes
<asac> :)
<asac> as you haven't finished your build most likely :)
<gnomefreak> thought so :)
* gnomefreak grabbing source than im just gonna try naming patch 20_something.patch
<gnomefreak> the path in the patch i doubt ill find :)
<jwendell> asac, i'd guess you have patched the wrong function
<gnomefreak> youtube is so stupid :( they put anything on there
<asac> jwendell: you sure?
<jwendell> asac, 'confirm_overwrite_file' is the name of the function you patched...
<asac> which one is right?
<asac> you found ;) ?
<asac> yeah ... name sounds wierd :)
<asac> what did i do?
<jwendell> asac, no, i don't know anything from firefox
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> move it a few lines down
<asac> to ::Show
<asac> you see it?
<asac> actually wait a second :)
<asac> you can backout the patch for now
<asac> here it comes in a minute
<asac> jwendell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/patch-filepicker-remote.2.patch
<asac> that should cure you
<asac> if it works
<asac> the other is really nonesense :)
<asac> thanks for finding this ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: same for your build :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> any reason why there is a stray { at the end?
<asac> of course :)
<gnomefreak> if (parent_widget && parent_widget->group) {
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its not garbage if you ask that
<asac> its in the code ... so the diff shows it in context
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> if you look close enough at the patch you should understand what it means
<gnomefreak> widget/src/gtk2/nsFilePicker.cpp is what i want to replace?
<asac> maybe not the programming part, but definitly, how the file is changed
<asac> you have unapply the old patch if you want
<gnomefreak> i see the changes
<asac> you can edit it then
<asac> if you are brave ;)
<gnomefreak> "local-only", FALSE, was added
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> and backouot the old changes
<asac> e.g. look at old patch
<asac> and revert it in mind
<gnomefreak> shouldnt be too hard to edit it by hand
<asac> yeah
<jwendell> asac, unfortunately i don't have time to compile it again
<asac> jwendell: you don't need a full
<gnomefreak> if i see the surrounding parts
<asac> recompile
<jwendell> asac, just later at home or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> jwendell: ill work on it in a bit ;)
<jwendell> gnomefreak, thanks, can you (or asac) drop me a mail if it work?
<jwendell> wendell _at_ ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> 3 minutes left on apt-get source
<gnomefreak> found it just have to figure out how to keep it in style its in
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> its building
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you get time for tb 2 build errors
<gnomefreak> be back when the sun is out of my eyes :(
<gnomefreak> or this finishes whatever is first noticed
* AlexLatchford yawns
<AlexLatchford> trying to get Joost Beta to work through WINE with no success
<gnomefreak> wish they would have given me that file locally :( i think it saves time and work to test locally before building
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-10
<[Cade] > Are these FF3 builds fairly usable?
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : yes fairly
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<[Cade] > Awesome. :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i need a bug number/testcase for the ff build
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : just keep in mind they are unofficial builds
<[Cade] > of course
<[Cade] > I was using the Mozco tarball before
<[Cade] > for Gran Paradiso
<[Cade] > do these packages have the usual ubuntu patches applied?
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : no
<[Cade] > ok
<gnomefreak> they have a few patches that we implemented but not all
<[Cade] > any patches regarding fonts?
<gnomefreak> no
<[Cade] > ok
<[Cade] > thanks =)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> [Cade] : https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk  is the list of changes
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know a testcase whne your around im gonna go eat dinner and maybe take pain killer
<[Cade] > bah - I wish the Beta Testers team would finally approve my launchpad account: I was supposed to be approved a week ago =/
<ajmitch> [Cade] : being in the LP beta testers team doesn't really matter at the moment, since I doubt there's anything different about it
<[Cade] > Fair enough - but I had to copy/paste the link and remove the beta -_-
<gnomefreak> opps forgot about that :(
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to test if you can see remote file systems now
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm like ssh?
<asac> no
<asac> if you don't see remote mounts in gnome nautilus
<asac> you don't have one
<asac> you need something like samba share
<asac> i guess
<gnomefreak> well that sucks
<asac> :)
<asac> just upload packages and as drop jwendell a mail
<asac> he should test
<gnomefreak> ok i will upload tonight/and tomorrow
<asac> btw, debian etch is out :)
<asac> now things go ahead again in debian
<gnomefreak> so where are we merging from now?
<asac> till feisty we don't merge :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: working on bughelper. trying to get you that seach term to get you master reports out
<Admiral_Chicago> unfortunetly, it takes a while to figure out if i'm correct
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: Bug #105066 will address our issue
<ubotu> Malone bug 105066 in bughelper "Wishlist, please add summary searches only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105066
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes :) ... i did some bughelper work as well. its faster if you give bughelper a prepared query url instead of just the package
<Admiral_Chicago> eh?
<Admiral_Chicago> are we looking to just list the Master reports?
<asac> yes ... but in order to test your clues you can just try to process a subset of open bugs :)(
<asac> e.g. by giving url
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yea. I see what you mean. I'll have to get to that later.
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: April 10 2007, 03:14:48 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 11 hours 45 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> yea....that-s the problem.
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> asac: i sent him email and everything is uploaded (not in repo)
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
* gnomefreak injoins that :)
<gnomefreak> enjoys
<gnomefreak> ok im afraid to do this but i think im gonna make tb2 today
<asac> have fun ;)
<asac> probably use the firefox-trunk package as blueprint to start with
<gnomefreak> i cant use its patches and that i think is whats causing all my errors. wish compiling would tell me why it wont take a patch
<gnomefreak> i guess i should build see why it fails than go from there. since i lost log
<gnomefreak> asac: 20_visability patch is needed correct?
<asac> for 2.0.0.0 it is ... yes
<gnomefreak> than it needs to be changed
<asac> gnomefreak: use it from iceape-1.1.1
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> good one
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> maybe the tbird 1.5 one won't apply :)
<asac> gnomefreak: are you using firefox-trunk package to start with?
<gnomefreak> no that would be too hard. im just doing it by replacing 2.0 in the archive dir. and trying to get patches to apply
<gnomefreak> i didnt think firefox trunk would help since its firefox
<gnomefreak> 10_pangoxft_linkage.dpatch shouldnt be needed correct?
<gnomefreak> looking at patches for trunk firefoc they are not the same ones used in tb. If you mean use it as a templete to build it (like instead of using archive dir. and reworking a bit of everything i think thats gonna be a bit tough. but if i get it to build i will be glad to try it i guess by keeping debian/patches/ from tb and replacing rules with trunck rules and so on
<asac> firefox-trunk package is the way to start with
<asac> you have to rename in control
<asac> and in rules
<asac> change changelog and move firefox.install to thunderbird.install files
<asac> i can't tell for the pango patch
<asac> if you cannot find it in firefox patchset (for 2.0), we don't need it
<asac> but i think we will need some
<asac> look
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/moz-screen.2
<gnomefreak> those are the 3.0 patches?
<gnomefreak> ill play with this after i wake up a bit its still early
<asac> no 2.0
<asac> patches they are
<gnomefreak> looking at the debian dir in trunk looks like alot of changes from the way tb is set up. changing rules file scares me because its (im thinking bash) and im not good with bash except simple scripts like command <enter> command <enter> i havent gotten far enough in to use vars. and the fun need to know stuff
<AlexLatchford> Is the name of mozilla-thunderbird going to be changed to just thunderbird to coincide with firefoxs' rename in Feisty+1?
<gnomefreak> im hoping so
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay, want me to add it to the next meeting agenda to discuss?
<gnomefreak> but that is asacs call
<gnomefreak> it already was discussed iirc
<AlexLatchford> hmm, but no final decision?
<AlexLatchford> how much work would it take to change the name?
<AlexLatchford> it is just setting a config variable and rebuilding?
<AlexLatchford> or a lot more than that?
<asac> AlexLatchford: its more
<asac> which is why we did not do it for feisty
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> you have to provide transitional packages for instance
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<asac> so people automatically upgrade to latest ... though package name has changed
<gnomefreak> that means even longer to build
<AlexLatchford> fun
<asac> gnomefreak: no it doesn't
<asac> transitional packages are empty packages
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> that just have a Depends: on the new package
<asac> and Conflicts: Replaces on the old ones
<asac> like firefox has for mozilla-firefox in debian/control (take alook)
<AlexLatchford> has the decision been made by -devel as to whether it is going to take place?
<gnomefreak> yes i know :) iceape same way
<AlexLatchford> (I'm just curious)
<asac> i think i can do the decision.
<gnomefreak> i think thats an asac decision
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
* gnomefreak would say bring it up at first devel meeting for feisty+1
<asac> out of my guts i would say that we want thunderbird as name
<asac> but i will think a bit more about this
<AlexLatchford> yeah, because you then have to make the launchpad changes also
<asac> ok ... good point
<asac> will remember that
<gnomefreak> thats a long day :) but wouldnt adding thunderbird be enough for LP since its a new release of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> cant change whats already been done in past releases
<gnomefreak> the more i look at these files im tempted to let you do initial build atleast until i can wrap head around this.
<asac> i don't know much about launchpad :)
* gnomefreak basic LP users
<gnomefreak> was there a date set for release of tb 2 or are they still not sure?
<asac> no news on that front :(
<gnomefreak> 05:44 <          MatBoy > workbean, in Debian, not matter what desktop  enviroment, FF and some other apps are crashing from  time to time
<poningru> hold on finding that out
<gnomefreak> i havent had a problem
* gnomefreak running sid and havent found that it crashes anymore than anything else. its few and far between i get any crash
<poningru> yeah same here
<poningru> err but this is with minefield
<gnomefreak> ok this is bad
<gnomefreak> anyone using iceape from my repo?
<asac> not me :)
<asac> amd64 member i am
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> i cant install enigmail
<asac> yes thats true :)
<asac> and its not a problem
<gnomefreak> you knew this?
<asac> it just doesn't exist
<asac> yes
<asac> i know it
<gnomefreak> yes it does :(
<asac> we discussed this on ml didn't we?
<asac> ah ... i think it was on mozilla-maintainers on debian list
<asac> maybe you want to lurk on that list as well
<asac> its really low traffic
<asac> from time to time of interest for us as well
<gnomefreak> where is the list so i can sign up
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_11_5_RTM/src/nss-3.11.5.tar.gz
<asac> ups
<asac> Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<asac> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo/pkg-mozilla-maintainers
<asac> thats the page you want :)
<gnomefreak> oh no your playing with nss?
<asac> yes
<asac> will end up in your repo soon
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that
<asac> e.g. use ssytem nss and system nspr
<asac> :)
<poningru> ok so tb2.0 tentative release date is may 15
<asac> instead of providing theses libs out of firefox code, make firefox use system libs as well
<asac> so lets assume 4 Jul
<asac> :)
<poningru> ;P
<asac> note: tb2.0 will be out 15 days after official support for 1.5 branch has ended
<gnomefreak> its still failing to build so i will let asac handle initial build of tb 2
<asac> what a rush
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i am currently doing lots of packaging
<asac> today is packaging day
<asac> lets see how far i get
<gnomefreak> ok cool :)
<asac> once i have something, things will go to bzr
<poningru> hmm I should take a crack at it
<poningru> probably not though
<asac> :)
<poningru> due to laziness and other stuffs ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you have latest nightlies in your archive?
<gnomefreak> of what?
<asac> of the only package we have nightlies of of course :)
<asac> firefox-trunk
<asac> :)=
<gnomefreak> no im still getting the error from firefox trying to merge
<asac> please go to #bzr and ask them how to resolve that :)
* gnomefreak was thinking of starting over with clean clone
<asac> gnomefreak: you can do that too
<gnomefreak> when was latest update to branch?
<asac> but for future you got to learn how you can merge
<asac> there hasn't been any since you initially cloned
<asac> @now UTC
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 10 2007, 10:25:13 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 9 hours 34 minutes
<asac> however, better learn how to resolve merge conflicts
<gnomefreak> than im uptodate. i havent attempted to build from nightly
<asac> otherwise we get in trouble in case we need some fast action
<asac> yes you are up to date ... but apparently you get merge conflicts which should not happen
<asac> as i said before
<asac> you have to commit stuff
<asac> how to do that you can find on the net
<gnomefreak> correct i will check with them this afternoon
<asac> e.g. commit your changes
<asac> locally
<asac> then merge
<asac> should do
<asac> but first look if you modified something accidentially (which you did afaik)
<asac> and reset that to origin state
<gnomefreak> yes but i though we fixed that
<asac> what is modified according to bzr status ?
<gnomefreak> it was changelog and something else maybe a patch
<asac> look please
<gnomefreak> command was bzr what?
<asac> you can commit changelog ... the other thing needs to be reverted
<asac> < asac> what is modified according to bzr status ?
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> modified: debian/changelog debian/patches/series
<gnomefreak> unknown: browser-snapshot-20070404.tar.bz2 browser-snapshot-20070404.tar.bz2.cdbs-config_list debian/bzr.diff debian/stamp-browser-snapshot-20070328.tar.bz2
<asac> ok
<asac> you can inspect what changed by
<asac> bzr diff <filename>
<asac> if you don't want the change you can wipe out local changes by:
<asac> bzr revert <filename>
<asac> i guess you should revert debian/patches/series
<asac> if you did that you can commit debian/changelog
<asac> after reverting debian/patches/series you should only see debian/changelog modified
<gnomefreak> already reverted it
<gnomefreak> iirc all it was was the date in version that was changed
<gnomefreak> ah it works
<asac> good :)
<asac> again you learned something
<gnomefreak> yep ty :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> im updating my sid chroot because its showing iceape 1.0.8-4 :(
<gnomefreak> you would think they would update sid to 1.1.1 since its unstable
<gnomefreak> maybe you can enlighten me on why experimental uses iceape 1.1.1-1 now when it was 1.1.1-3 when i built it
<gnomefreak> well doesnt look like any changes since i got it the last time. just need to fidure out what to change to make it ubuntu instead of debian
* gnomefreak heads out for a bit.
<asac> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 10 2007, 11:12:45 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 8 hours 47 minutes
<asac> gnomefreak: simple: you have build from svn
<asac> while experimental doesn't have the latest yet
<asac> you mean you have to switch ubuntu branding?
<asac> look in debian/patches directories
<asac> all strings you need to replace should be there
<asac> good trunk works well with system nspr and nss
<asac> great
<asac> now lets try xul :)
<asac> hmmm ... apparently debian has old xulrunner only :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> hi jwendell :)
<asac> you succeeded to test?
<jwendell> asac, hi asac
<jwendell> asac, it did not work
<jwendell> asac, i'll try a patch by myself
<asac> what will you try?
<jwendell> asac, i don't know yet, i'll look at the source
<asac> maybe verify that "local-only" property does really not work
<asac> who knows what the package you tested was build from :-P
<asac> the idea was to extend file chooser constructor:
<asac>   GtkWidget *file_chooser =
<asac>       _gtk_file_chooser_dialog_new(title, parent_widget, action,
<asac>                                    GTK_STOCK_CANCEL, GTK_RESPONSE_CANCEL,
<asac>                                    accept_button, GTK_RESPONSE_ACCEPT,
<asac>                                    NULL);
<asac> by "local-only", FALSE
<asac> but i guess you know that :)
<jwendell> asac, hang on, i'll compile it now
<asac> jwendell: look at gtk api doc ... not that local-only is not the right name :) ... who knows
<jwendell> asac, hang on guy
<jwendell> asac, is there a LP bug about that?
* jwendell is waiting debuild finish...
<asac> jwendell: yes there is :)
<asac> search for remote share
<asac> or something
<asac> bug 31471
<ubotu> Malone bug 31471 in firefox "Firefox file selector should show remote shares" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31471
<asac> it is
<jwendell> asac, thanks
* asac lunch
<asac> ok back from lunch :)
<asac> if you need anything, I am here to serve again :)
<jwendell> asac, still compiling :(
<asac> jwendell: if i only had a remote filesystem :)(
<asac> jwendell: are you trying the constructur property way or something else?
<jwendell> asac, something else
<asac> how?
<asac> oh ... i see that the constructure doesn't take properties ... hehe
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway, if set right, "local-only" should work
<jwendell> build finished, generating debs...
<asac> jwendell: so what did you try?
<jwendell> asac, basically: gtk_dialog_set_default_response(GTK_DIALOG(file_chooser), GTK_RESPONSE_ACCEPT);
<jwendell> sotty
<jwendell> sorry
<jwendell> gtk_file_chooser_set_local_only(GTK_FILE_CHOOSER(file_chooser), FALSE);
<asac> gtk_file_chooser_set_local_only
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> thats the way
<asac> wonder how the hell i found that there is a local-only property??
<jwendell> haha
<asac> i must have dreamed it :)
<jwendell> bad dream :)
<asac> but somehow close to reality
<asac> though not close enough
<asac> do i guess it works
<jwendell> asac, wow, it worked!!!!!!!
<jwendell> asac, must i attach a debdiff on that bug?
<asac> if you want to make a diff, make a diff of that file only
<asac> otherwise, i would redo it here.
<asac> thanks for confirming
<jwendell> asac, but i have changed other stuff also in order to compile
<asac> ?
<asac> show me debdiff i guess then :)
<asac> jwendell: can you please try to use that feature here and there ... can you please try if that feature still works if you uninstall gnome-support package?
<asac> otherwise we are not finished  :(
<jwendell> asac, it works on file open/save
<jwendell> asac, anything else???
<asac> hmmm
<asac> extension install?
<asac> if there is a file dialog for that in firefox at all
<asac> jwendell: does it work without gnome-support package as well?
<hjmf> asac: is there a safemode (aka --safe-mode) for thunderbird?
<asac> yes
<asac> -safe-mode is the option
<asac> i don't know since when --safe-mode works
<asac> guess its for 2.x +
<jwendell> asac, well.... it doesn't work.. it shows the places at dialog, i can browse, but can't open or save any file on a remote share
<asac> jwendell:
<asac> ok
<asac> so we have to do something about it
<jwendell> asac, i guess we must change other functions
<asac> jwendell: can we move development to trunk so patches become suitable for upstream submission?
<asac> i have a firefox-trunk package you can use
<asac> it uses quilt for patch management
<asac> its pretty simple
<asac> if you need anything let me know ... if you don't want to develop on trunk we can do it on branch ... but trunk would be much more preferred :-D
<hjmf> in firefox certainly it is, but I cannot find in mozilla-thunderbird
<hjmf> I ask because of bug 54637
<asac> tbird is still 1.5 -> use -safe-mode
<ubotu> Malone bug 54637 in mozilla-thunderbird "Searching in messages freezes Thunderbird" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54637
<asac> not --safe-mode
<jwendell> asac, are you a firefox developer?
<hjmf> will test, though mozilla-thunderbird --help 2>&1 | grep safe yields noting
<hjmf> *nothing
<asac> jwendell: depends on who can claim himself a firefox developer :)
<asac> jwendell: i would say no ;)
<jwendell> ok
<jwendell> asac, where is trunk?
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> jwendell:
<asac> clone bzr branch:
<asac> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk firefox-trunk
<asac> then you can produce new tarball from cvs by
<asac> fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig
<asac> it will pull cvs trunk by date
<asac> the date that is choosen is encoded in changelog version
<hjmf> ty asac -safe-mode              Disables extensions and themes for this session. :)
<asac> you can keep the one currently committed or move date to today
<asac> hjmf: yes
<asac> is there --safe-mode in the wiki?
<asac> i remember that i changed one occurrence to -safe-mode
<hjmf> will look
<asac> jwendell: if you don't know quilt and are finished with neworig ... ask me ... i will give you three lines how to produce patches while you code
<jwendell> asac, this trunk is based on 2.0.0.3 or is it taken from mozilla cvs?
<asac> its from mozilla cvs
<asac> trunk
<asac> and produces you a simple firefox-trunk package
<asac> for ubuntu :)
<asac> imo its even good to develop regular as you can use quilt to manage patches and don't have to deal with cvs pain
<asac> so you can do everything that you can do in normal mozilla checkout + ubuntu packaging + patch management :)
<jwendell> asac, by 'from mozilla cvs' you mean firefox 3.0?
<asac> yes ... i mean whatever is currently on mozilla cvs trunk :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<jwendell> asac, that command: 'fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig' will get whole mozilla or just firefox?
<asac> will get firefox profile
<asac> you can easily adapt for others though
<jwendell> i just want firefox ;)
<asac> just give it a try ... its a joy :-P
<gnomefreak> asac: when you said for ubuntu branding to look in patches you didnt mean look in each patch for debiana nd change to ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> 65_branding_bug_401824.dpatch looked promising :(
<asac_> gnomefreak: look further :)
<asac_> have i been offline?
<gnomefreak> looking
<asac_> did you say any more?
<gnomefreak> noth that i saw
<gnomefreak> your nick never left
<gnomefreak> i asked something before that but its null now
<asac_> homepage patch
<asac_> is one
<gnomefreak> looked there
<gnomefreak> it seems they  point to seamonkey and that is fine atm
<asac_> what do you want to change then?
<gnomefreak> free_art?
<gnomefreak> asac_: the name debian to ubuntu
<asac_> where do you find that name?
<gnomefreak> theres one in help>about
<gnomefreak> there are a few others iirc
<asac_> ah ok
<asac_> :)
<asac_> i see
<asac_> its in remove.nonfree
<asac_> you have to change ORG
<asac_> ORG_NAME in it
<asac_> then you have to redo tarball
<asac_> and ORG_DOMAIN
<asac_> you will see
<asac_> debian/remove.nonfree is your friend
<asac_> then produce new source
<asac_> and done
<asac_> actually its my hack ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont see remove.nonfree patch
<asac_> no
<asac_> s above for path
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_> read with care helps a lot :)
<jwendell> asac_, i lost my internet conection and have to download entire mozilla cvs again...
<jwendell> :(
<asac_> oh :(
<asac_> sorry
<asac_> you have lame connection?
<asac_> otherwise you could start with gnome freak archive
<asac_> it has ready sources
<asac_> you can start with
<asac_> btw, i have been offline as well :)
<gnomefreak> i can use fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig to gen the new tar,
<asac> gnomefreak: yes we know :) ... it was about getting sources from your archive instead of pulling from cvs, but i guess jwendell is going cvs now
<gnomefreak> i cant use it :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> i get make: *** No rule to make target `neworig'.  Stop. when i run fakeroot ./debian/rules neworig
<asac> maybe you are in wrong dir?
<gnomefreak> i tried in ~/iceape_feisty and ~/iceape_feisty/iceape-1.1.1
<asac> yeah ... neworig is only for firefox trunk
<asac> for iceape you have instructions i pasted once
<gnomefreak> i still have them ah
<asac> probably you should make a clean
<gnomefreak> fakeroot debian/rules source
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> ok clean first
<asac> then remove everything bug the debian/ directory
<asac> drop seamonkey.tar.gz
<asac> and run it like you said
<asac> s/everything bug/everything but/
<gnomefreak> everything? like the make files and stuff?
<gnomefreak> ls in source dir shows alot of files
<asac> gnomefreak: after clean
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i noticed
<asac> best redo things
<asac> :)
<asac> i think it would work
<asac> if you just do 'source' without removing other things first, but better safe than sorry
<gnomefreak> its not working
<gnomefreak> its not building new tar
<asac> hmm
<asac> remove the orig.tar.gz before
<asac> then it might work
<gnomefreak> yeah i did and than just now screwed up and cleaned out trash bin and ofcourse thats where i put it so it was out of way :(
<gnomefreak> but i can always pull it in again
<gnomefreak> might start over with apt-get source iceape and run it again clean
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think you understand. You should remove orig.tar.gz before running rules source
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> i put it in trash to hold it out of way
<asac> gnomefreak: then start from svn again
<asac> apt-get source won't help
<gnomefreak> oh ok i figured apt-get source from my repo would giv eme latest changes
<asac> yes, but it would give you already patches orig.tar.gz
<asac> which is not what you want
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> you want new name
<asac> in orig.tar.gz
<asac> thats why we are doing this
<asac> so start from svn ... use seamonkey.tar.gz
<asac> and run source if you adapted debian/remove.nonfree
<gnomefreak> ok ill work on this anyother things off hand i should be changing?
<asac> changelog?
<asac> i will setup a bzr branch for iceape asap ... so you don't have to change anything ;)
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> even starting over it wont make new tar.should i add a . infront of debian?
<gnomefreak> the command im running fakeroot debian/rules source
<asac> you forgot something from instructions then
<gnomefreak> hmmmm seems its a hidden file and its not named right
<gnomefreak> its just names orig.tar.gz nothing infront of orig
<gnomefreak> named .orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> sorry forgot the .
<gnomefreak> yeah it keeps making that tar
<jwendell> no luck
<gnomefreak> what could i have forgotten? seamonkey.tar > tar xzf sea... mv mozilla iceape1.1.1  cd iceape scn checkout for debian dir. chmod and fakeroot
<jwendell> debuild generated alot of errors like this:
<jwendell> dpkg-source: aviso: file .bzr/repository/knits/78/firefoxrc-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-20.kndx has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<jwendell> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/03/firefoxnsstrunk.pc-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-9.knit: binary file contents changed
<jwendell> dpkg-source: aviso: file .bzr/repository/knits/03/firefoxnsstrunk.pc-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-9.kndx has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<jwendell> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/05/compat-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-3.knit: binary file contents changed
<gnomefreak> gonna try with fakeroot ./debian/rules
<jwendell> dpkg-source: aviso: file .bzr/repository/knits/05/compat-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-3.kndx has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<asac> yeah
<jwendell> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/99/patches-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-21.knit: binary file contents changed
<jwendell> dpkg-source: aviso: file .bzr/repository/knits/99/patches-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-21.kndx has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<jwendell> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/83/control-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-4.knit: binary file contents changed
<asac> i told you you should ask after neworig :)
<jwendell> dpkg-source: aviso: file .bzr/repository/knits/83/control-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-4.kndx has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<asac> :)
<jwendell> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/e2/wikipedia.src-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-25.knit: binary file contents changed
<asac> yeah
<asac> stop !!!
<jwendell> dpkg-source: aviso: file .bzr/repository/knits/e2/wikipedia.src-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-25.kndx has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<jwendell> debuild: fatal error at line 1228:
<jwendell> dpkg-source -b firefox-trunk failed
<jwendell> stopped
<jwendell> :)
<asac> i told you you should ask after neworig :)
<gnomefreak> same thing something in rules file isnt building full tar
<jwendell> asac, sorry, i didn't see
<asac> no problem
<asac> ok
<asac> you have to exclude .bzr directory during build
<asac> by passing -i.bzr to build
<asac> however
<asac> better just build binary package by running
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> you don't need to wait until it finishes
<asac> just wait till configure is done
<asac> if that is the case you can go and do you changes
<asac> :)
<asac> for that
<asac> start a new patch
<asac> quilt new SOMENAME
<asac> (you have to be in build-tree/mozilla/** somewhere in order to this to work
<asac> and before you edit a file you have to add it to the watched files for this patch
<asac> by quilt add path/to/some/file
<asac> then edit it
<asac> and if you are done you can update patches by
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> this will generate diffstat and 8 lines context
<asac> in addition to patch in debian/patches directory
<jwendell> asac, isn't cdbs easier?
<asac> you can just use make to build
<gnomefreak> hang out for a minute asac im gonna go for a smoke and i want you to look at a part of rules file and tell me if its right (or if making the changes i did messed it up. brb though
<asac> jwendell: its cdbs
<asac> its just that cdbs-edit-patch takes hours :)
<jwendell> quit == cdbs ?????
<asac> quilt
<asac> quilt is patch management more powerful than dpatch
<asac> its a plugin for cdbs
<asac> you can use cdbs-edit-patch
<asac> but that takes ages as i said and is disruptive
<jwendell> :)
<asac> i just use quilt and run make afterwards
<jwendell> ok, i'll try quilt
<asac> just three lines above
<asac> :)
<jwendell> right now it's compiling/building firefox
<asac> yeah ... you can either wait or patch first
<jwendell> after deb packages generated, and i make one patch, it's enough to call dpkg-buildpackage with -nc option, in order to not compile everything again?
<asac> you can just run make
<asac> in build-tree/mozilla
<asac> then go to build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin
<asac> and run ./firefox-trunk
<asac> otherwise its enough to run fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<asac> no idea if nc is better or the same
<asac> looks like -nc is what you want
<asac> i do things manually :) if i want things speedy
<gnomefreak> asac: this is odd
<gnomefreak> even without the changes it wont build source
<jwendell> mozilla is a monster
<gnomefreak> grabbing new seamonkey source (new as in feb 22 2007) :(
* gnomefreak goes for smoke (there has to be something im missing)
<gnomefreak> if im right this is a stupid over look on my part in change log :(
<asac> gnomefreak: can't telll what you do
<gnomefreak> the one thing i did last times and not this time is drop the non mt releases from changelog this time i left them there
<asac> jwendell: could you do the patching?
<gnomefreak> the only thing i did differnet
<asac> jwendell: if you could first step would be to add a setting which disables/enables this feature in nsFilePicker:Show
<jwendell> asac, i'm still compiling. I want to see it built/running. So, i'll try to patch it
<asac> then we have to do some hack that detects whether gnome-vfs support is supported and enable that setting
<asac> jwendell: sure
<jwendell> asac, btw, what do you mean by 'to add a setting which disables/enables this feature'? Shouldn't it be enabled always?
<asac> no ... as it does not work for everyone
<asac> it only works if you have gnome-support extension installed
<asac> default is disabled and enabled in case gnome-support is installed
<asac> jwendell: makes sense?
<jwendell> asac, sure
<asac> its not that hard ... only tricky thing is to switch setting at runtime if gnome-support is installed
<asac> maybe in the ends not a setting ... but for now it should be good enough
<gnomefreak> asac: adding ka support?
<gnomefreak> ok this is pissing me off nice and good
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time please look at this and tell me if you see something im missing http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/433194
* asac looking
<gnomefreak> its building a .orig.tar.gz but that is the exact name of it
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno
<asac> maybe you checked out wrong svn branch?
<asac> you need experimental?
<gnomefreak> the last 3 lines look good to me
<gnomefreak> svn checkout svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-mozilla/iceape/branches/experimental/debian debian
<asac> maybe bad seamonkey thing?
<gnomefreak> i tried 3 sources
<gnomefreak> the one ive been using and 2 new ones
<asac> gnomefreak: there were no changes since yesterday on that branch ... so you must be doing something wrong
<asac> this does not look like something that the environment could mess up
<asac> its definitly something with source tree state you are working on
<gnomefreak> only things im touching are changelog and remove.nonfree
<gnomefreak> im gonna try without changing anything
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm no changes it worked
<gnomefreak> maybe the remove.nonfree (changes just those 2 values could be causing this?
<asac> no
<asac> what kind of editor are you using?
<asac> maybe its a messy one?
<gnomefreak> gedit as i always do
<asac> hmmm ... that scares  me ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> is gedit an exact editor?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> or does it grant whitespaces when you click?
<gnomefreak> its exact than
<asac> ok
<asac> i can't tell
<asac> remove.nonfree should be easy to change
<gnomefreak> its just the top 2 lines
<gnomefreak> #! /bin/sh
<gnomefreak> ORG_NAME="Debian"
<gnomefreak> ORG_DOMAIN="www.debian.org"
<gnomefreak> change those
<asac> you should inspect the bzr diff
<asac> you will easily discover where you edited wrong
<asac> yes those can be changed
<gnomefreak> the changelog is doing it
<asac> reverting changelog helped?
<asac> then you have syntax error maybe in changelog
<gnomefreak> i started over and all i cahged was changelog and ran command and it didnt build it
<asac> then take better care that you don't mess semantics :)
<asac> of changelog
<gnomefreak> its not done yet but i am doubting it will build tar
<gnomefreak> that would be issue
<gnomefreak> iceape (1.1.1-3.mt2) feisty; urgency=low
<gnomefreak>   * Changed debian/remove.nonfree to adapt to Ubuntu
<gnomefreak>  -- John Vivirito <gnomefreak@gmail.com>  Tue, 10 Apr 2007 13:40:36 -0400
* gnomefreak has idea
<asac> you lack whitespaces
<asac> new lines et al
<gnomefreak> in changelog i have it spaced in this irc window it doesnt like whitespace i guess
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> starting over only thing i will touch beofre building new tar is the remove.nonfree and lets see what happens
<asac> i think you will figure it out somehow ... everyone has to go through this ... its learn by pain :)
<gnomefreak> its pain :)
* gnomefreak was trying shortcut and building source with everything changed
<gnomefreak> how far did he get with patch?
<gnomefreak> bingo
<asac> bingo?
<asac> jwendell?
<asac> dunno
<gnomefreak> i got it to build source
<asac> guess he will come back
<asac> gnomefreak: congrats ;)
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<asac> @now PST
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 10 Apr 20:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 20:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 20:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 20:00: Development Team | 12 Apr 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 20:00: Forum Council
<asac> @now Pacific
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Pacific: April 10 2007, 11:05:16 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 1 hour 54 minutes
<jwendell> @now Maceio
<ubotu> Current time in America/Maceio: April 10 2007, 15:14:10 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 1 hour 45 minutes
<jwendell> asac, i've made my patch. Now, i go to buid-tree/mozilla and run 'make'?
<jwendell> asac, will my patch be applied? i guess no, right?
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 10 Apr 16:00: Technical Board | 11 Apr 16:00: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 16:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 16:00: Development Team | 12 Apr 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 16:00: Forum Council
* gnomefreak will be back later
<jwendell> asac, i'm running firefox-trunk (in dist/bin) and i'm getting: ./firefox-trunk-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jwendell> asac, this .so is in /usr/lib/firefox-trunk
<asac> hmm
<asac> isn't it in dist/bin/ somewhere as well?
<asac> you can see what patches are applied by running
<asac> quilt applied
<asac> you can see all that exist under quilt management
<asac> by quilt series
<asac> you can push (apply) currently not applied by
<asac> quilt push
<asac> jwendell: ^^^
<jwendell> patch is not the problem anymore
<jwendell> i've run make and it ran normally
<jwendell> i want to test the binary like you said
<asac> hmmm ... let me see if have build trunk build around
<jwendell> asac, btw, i'm generating another .deb (just to test the binary)
<asac> jwendell: it works
<asac> you have to rename the file name firefox to firefox-trunk in dist/bin
<asac> then run
<asac> ./firefox-trunk
<asac> maybe create a link there
<asac>  instead of rename
<asac> your decision :)
<jwendell> asac, great :)
<asac> so it works?
<asac> fine
<asac> and new patch is there as well .... even better ;)
<jwendell> asac, well... same thing as before (2.0.0.3). It shows the network shares in dialogs, i can browse, create directories, but can't save or open any file in that places
<asac> sure now patch goes to second part :)
<jwendell> asac, how do i edit a patch?
<jwendell> quilt edit?
<asac> you have to start a new patch
<asac> with quilt new NAMEOFPATCH
<asac> the add files you touch
<jwendell> asac, but i've created a patch and want to update it
<asac> a ... ok
<asac> thought you want to split in two bisect parts
<asac> you just edit that file
<asac> then run
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 again
<asac> :)
<jwendell> cool
<asac> ok
<asac> here comes a good solution
<asac> you try to lookup service @mozilla.org/gnome-vfs-service;1
<asac> if that exists you can go ahead and enable remote read ... otherwise not
<jwendell> asac, before this, we need to make firefox actually read remote files
<asac> why?
<asac> afaik it works if you have gnome-support package installed, right?
<asac> at least thats what i understood from your analysis so far
<jwendell> asac, it's not working for me
<jwendell> <jwendell> asac, well... same thing as before (2.0.0.3). It shows the network shares in dialogs, i can browse, create directories, but can't save or open any file in that places
<asac> hmmm
<jwendell> asac, when opening a file, when i click 'open' button, firefox does nothing
<asac> even with firefox-gnome-support ?
<jwendell> yep
<jwendell> i suspect why
<asac> 15:28 < jwendell> asac, wow, it worked!!!!!!!
<asac> 15:29 < jwendell> asac, must i attach a debdiff on that bug?
<asac> 15:31 < jwendell> asac, but i have changed other stuff also in order to compile
<asac> 15:35 < asac> jwendell: can you please try to use that feature here and there ... can you please try if that
<asac>           feature still works if you uninstall gnome-support package?
<asac> 15:36 < jwendell> asac, it works on file open/save
<asac> 15:37 < jwendell> asac, anything else???
<asac> 15:37 < asac> jwendell: does it work without gnome-support package as well?
<asac> 15:41 < jwendell> asac, well.... it doesn't work.. it shows the places at dialog, i can browse, but can't open or
<asac>           save any file on a remote share
<asac> here is what i misunderstood .... so it never worked?
<asac> ok
<jwendell> asac, the first time, when i saw remote shares in dialogs, i thoutgh it was working
<asac> jwendell: you know what file chooser returns as selected file url when you choose a remote file?
<asac> jwendell: yes i got it now
<jwendell> asac, right now it's calling gtk_file_chooser_get_filename(); i updated the patch so that it calls gtk_file_chooser_get_uri()
<asac> does it work with that?
<asac> you just need to rebuild gtk folder i guess
<asac> as its a .so file that is created
<jwendell> asac, no, it did not work :(
<asac> please look what uri is returned then
<asac> i guess its a protocol handler thing
<asac> or can you see the uri in location bar?
<jwendell> asac, how to know if service @mozilla.org/gnome-vfs-service is 1?
<asac_> hmm offline again
<asac_> jwendell: you wrote any?
<asac_> since 21:05 < asac> please look what uri is returned then
<asac_> 21:05 < asac> i guess its a protocol handler thing
<asac_> 21:06 < asac> or can you see the uri in location bar?
<jwendell> asac_, no, just:
<jwendell> asac_, how to know if service @mozilla.org/gnome-vfs-service is 1?
<asac_> ?
<asac_> its registered that way
<asac_> jwendell: you see browser.js ?
<asac_> there is a method BrowserOpenFileWindow
<jwendell> asac_, anyway, i can't work on it for today anymore
<asac_> ok
<jwendell> i've got jobs to do
<asac_> yeah :)
<asac_> thanks for testing though
<jwendell> np
<asac_> if i come to it I will let you know
<asac_> jwendell: one more thing
<asac_> do you see anything in javascript console if open fails?
<jwendell> no
<jwendell> asac_, see:
<jwendell> URI: file:///home/wendell/sed.txt
<jwendell> NAME: /home/wendell/sed.txt
<jwendell> URI: smb://mac_cpd_silvio/Seriados/Consulta.txt
<jwendell> NAME: (null)
<jwendell> URI: ssh://wendell@intranet/var/www/intranet/banco.html
<jwendell> NAME: (null)
<jwendell> wendell@wendell-laptop:~/sistemas/ubuntu/firefox-trunk/build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin$ ./firefox-trunk
<jwendell> URI: smb://mac_cpd_silvio/Seriados/Consulta.txt
<jwendell> NAME: (null)
<jwendell> asac_, this is my hack, when a try to open a remote file, the variable receives NULL
<gnomefreak> asac: tech board meeting in a few minutes if you are going
<gnomefreak> repo might be down for a bit. uploading new packages
<gnomefreak> asac: you still here?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-11
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry hat to go ... cu tomorrow. night.
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> ok they are uploaded checking to see if its safe ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: might have taken better part of today because of the stupidity of me :( but its all built and uploaded good night
<asac> gnomefreak: i try your archive in a minute
<asac> gnomefreak: appears to upgrade like a charm. Well done
<asac> next i have to setup (auto) builds of your sources on amd64 here
<gnomefreak> it fails im gonna rebuild again today. the debian branding is still there
<asac> yep
<asac> i saw that
<asac> apparently the source tarball was not properly patches everywhere
<gnomefreak> after new source should i have unpacked new source :(
<asac> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> ^^^ thinks i missed that step
<gnomefreak> as soon as i think of a nice changelog entry (not like *screwed up bad redoing*)
<asac> why not :)
<asac> its just mt2
<asac> or mt3 :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> name it "fixed branding for real :)"
<asac> or even better:
<asac> * fixed branding for real - maybe ;)
<gnomefreak> i was thinking something like that
<asac> yeah ... just be a poet
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> after you did that right once you won't need to upload new orig.tar.gz for every change
<asac> its just unfortunate that this change requires orig.tar.gz change
<asac> usually its not done that way
<asac> so sorry for the bandwidth consumed uploading stuff
<gnomefreak> the orig.tar.gz has the changes already so i change the changelog make sure remove.nonfree is still right and build it
* gnomefreak might look for something else to change to help make it look like it wasnt all for not
<asac> ?
<asac> the orig.tar.gz is generated *after* remove.nonfree is run
<gnomefreak> like replacing maintainers feisld from (long list of debian devels to you
<gnomefreak> asac: yes it was but i never unpacked orig i used what was already unpacked
<asac> hmmm
<asac> the point is
<asac> that orig.tar.gz is generated from unpacked sources
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> if you didn't build orig.tar.gz in a different location ... then i don't think its like you say
<asac> otherwise... might be
<asac> :)
<asac> just test I guess :)
<gnomefreak> i rebuilt orig.tar.gz than went back into source dir and changed changelog (instead of getting rid of the source dir and unpacking orig.tar.gz and changing it
<asac> ok
<asac> try :)
<gnomefreak> i am :)
* gnomefreak needs more coffee
<asac> me too ... but mine is empty
<asac> :)
<asac> got to go and buy some
<gnomefreak> mine brewing
<asac> so probably early lunch today
<gnomefreak> i dont blame you
<gnomefreak> to me coffee is more important than firefox ;)
<asac> i hope not ... i am already suffering enough from this coffee shortage
* gnomefreak has to go out after i get this started to get something to eat so i can take the new medicine
<asac> yeah ... go :)
<gnomefreak> hopefully ill have this fixed early today
<gnomefreak> leave in about 30 minutes or so
<gnomefreak> oh have you heard of when a fix for enigmail for iceape will be fixed assuing its an iceape issue
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i just got email about it :)
<asac> you read mail on mozilla mainatiners?
<asac> yeah
<asac> the .xpi should be usable for us as well
<asac> until i come around package things up
<gnomefreak> not sure if that will help us
<gnomefreak> it doesnt crash on 1.1.1 it cant be installed
<gnomefreak> will test
<asac> ah right
<asac> might be the case very well
<gnomefreak> iceape needs a tools>extension menu entry like thunderbirds so we can install downloaded .xpis
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume that would be a patch and not so easy to do :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> seamonkey neeeds extension manaager
<asac> which it hasn't yet
<gnomefreak> thats up to them to add?
<gnomefreak> i will look in compile options but i dont think its that easy
<asac> its needs code
<asac> its not implemented
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> seamonkey still has the rotten old extension mechanism from mozilla suite days
<gnomefreak> how do we request it?
<asac> we don't need to
<gnomefreak> cool:)
<asac> they know about it and probably lack resources to do it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> its on there todo list
<asac> and of course they know that its important :)
* gnomefreak hopes they fix it before feisty+1. IMO its a showstopper 
<gnomefreak> i can just see the bugs fly on cant add extensions to iceape-mail
<asac> ok ... out for coffee lunch et al
<gnomefreak> ok see you. im out also
* asac installing vmware 6 beta
<asac> old one broke with feisty upgrade -> no RC testing ;)
<gnomefreak> vmware broke in feisty?
<gnomefreak> is that what people have been ranting about for a few weeks now?
<asac> no idea ;)
<gnomefreak> ive seen alot of how do you do this it doesnt work crap with i believe vmware-player (if that is the one in repos)
<asac> you need 6beta ... current stable (5.5) doesn't work :)
<asac> hmmm
<asac> interesting
<asac> which version is there?
<gnomefreak> not sure what name is it? player or server
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 1.0.2-2
<gnomefreak> for player
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea what that version means
<gnomefreak> thats the only package i see for vmware
<asac> i had 5.5.5
<asac> now its 6 beta
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe vmware-server from site?
<gnomefreak> try apt-cache policy vmware-server?
<gnomefreak> im asking joejaxx because i remember him saying it was broken
<gnomefreak> but hes not around i dont htink
<asac> damn all my previous vmware images are not recognized anymore
<gnomefreak> that means starting over?
<asac> what shitty tech is this?
<asac> no :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok good
<asac> it means i have to figure out which files i have to delete
<asac> because they use multiple gig of space
<asac> and now they are not used anymore :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> ok feisty install boots up :)
<asac> crazy thing is that sound really works ... even though live cd boots in vmware
<gnomefreak> sound should work shouldnt it?
<asac> it does :)
<asac> just find it exciting that it does within
<asac> vmware
<gnomefreak> :)
<AlexLatchford> http://www.phpbbdoctor.com/temp/network.jpg
<AlexLatchford> lol, a friend of mine drew his network diagram
<AlexLatchford> note the addition to the 16 port switch
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i would hate to see his eletric bill :(
<AlexLatchford> lol
<AlexLatchford> lets see if #css is as useless as #apache
<gnomefreak> it is ;) but thats just what i have heard. i know neither all that well
<AlexLatchford> yeah #apache is just a pointless channel, may as well just message the damn bot on its own they use it so much
<gnomefreak> i kind of like this mockup http://nothlit.servehttp.com//mock_usplash.png
<AlexLatchford> meh, #css is worse
<AlexLatchford> they want you to validate the damn css first
<AlexLatchford> when validating it will actually break the browser compatability
<AlexLatchford> GRRR
<AlexLatchford> nice
<gnomefreak> heres a hint there isnt a channel on IRC as helpful as ubuntu-* channels
<gnomefreak> you have got to love dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: format of `NEEDED libnspr4.so' not recognized
<gnomefreak> it wont fail but i dont like those warnings
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> some will go away
<asac> as soon as we have proper nspr and nss
<asac> but not all
<gnomefreak> ah cool
<gnomefreak> some better than none
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: yes that is a nice splash actually
<AlexLatchford> are they building in customizable usplashes into Fiesty+1?
<gnomefreak> its nice the way it is but i like the indented scroll
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i dont know. that is for fluxbuntu
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<AlexLatchford> fluxbuntu?
<gnomefreak> fluxbox ubuntu
<gnomefreak> joejaxx is founder and head devel
<AlexLatchford> ah yes, I remember seeing that on his IRC name
<AlexLatchford> (sign in string)
<gnomefreak> host mask/cloak?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<AlexLatchford> *shrugs*
* AlexLatchford is an IRC newbie
<gnomefreak> in the 20 channels im in on an all the time basis only 2-3 channels i enjoy
<AlexLatchford> yeah I am on 14 I think
<AlexLatchford> but I only actually read this one, and 2 others properly
* gnomefreak almost smacked self. i went for the 120 channel limit than after i got it thought wtf do i want with more channnels
<gnomefreak> lets how this worked
<gnomefreak> Updating iceape chrome registry...done. is new
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think thats the file i want to change
* gnomefreak will not be uploading those changes
<AlexLatchford> wow, #css came up with an fix to my problem
<AlexLatchford> yay
<AlexLatchford> not so bad after all
<gnomefreak> tell them to fix mine too
<gnomefreak> i have something i can try its just gonna take an hour or so
<asac> gnomefreak: so did the build went fine? e.g. ubuntu branding?
<gnomefreak> it didnt change. im looking at about patch atm
<gnomefreak> but its not easy as i thought to read
<asac> its not?
<gnomefreak> li>See the <a href="about:bugs">Debian bug reports </a> for this package.</li>
<gnomefreak> +    <li>See the <a href="about:buildconfig">build configuration</a> used for this version.</li>
<gnomefreak> +    <script type="application/x-javascript">
<gnomefreak> +      // add build identifier
<gnomefreak> +      var ua = navigator.userAgent;
<gnomefreak> i would have to go to the direct file and chang eit?
<asac> gnomefreak: there are two ways:
<asac> 1) change it by using dpatch-edit-patch <nameofpatch>
<asac> i think this is the way to go for you now
<asac> you just have to edit that file afterwards and then exit the dpatch-edit-patch shell
<asac> e.g. by Ctrl-D
<asac> or exit
<asac> 2) you can edit patch directly
<gnomefreak> will dpatch be simplier?
<asac> its the way you should do yes
<asac> when you become experienced you can go and edit patches directly
<asac> so go 1)
<gnomefreak> im trying
<asac> just change the working ... we have to fix about:bugs to show the right page ... as we cannot replace about:bugs with an internet url
<gnomefreak> it wont autocomplete and that somewhat bothers me that maybe its wrong
<asac> (because of security model)
<asac> what doesn't auto complete?
<gnomefreak> the patch but i think i got it
<gnomefreak> 85_about.dpatch exists, this patch will be updated.
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Copying /home/gnomefreak/iceape-feisty/iceape-1.1.1 to reference directory.
<asac> yes thats right
<gnomefreak> so no input from me?
<asac> you end up in a dpatch shell ... see that?
<asac> in it you can edit files you want to modify
<gnomefreak> not yet
<asac> ah ... takes time i guess
<gnomefreak> it looks like the start of building process
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> has to copy whole iceape directory
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> yes .... it makes a clean
<asac> then copies source tree and applies patches up to the patch you want to edit
<asac> so yes ... might look like building process
<gnomefreak> ok now what?
<gnomefreak> im at shell
<asac> you edit the files you want to edit
<asac> e.g. those that are wrongly patched atm
<gnomefreak> looks like it dumped me in debina dir?
<asac> i guess iceape/xpfe/global/resources/content/about.xhtml
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if they would make thi english
<gnomefreak> ok this <a href="about:bugs">Debian bug reports </a>  is a link but what link and how to change it.
<gnomefreak> <li>See the <a href="about:buildconfig">build configuration</a> used for this version.</li>
<gnomefreak>     <script type="application/x-javascript">
<gnomefreak>       // add build identifier
<gnomefreak>       var ua = navigator.userAgent;
<gnomefreak>       if (ua) {
<gnomefreak> that is the part for the lable i need to change but DEbian is never identified before that in the file
<gnomefreak> see firefox uses (ubuntu-edgy/feisty) as build identifier so there has to be a way to make iceape do it as well
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know if you see something im not seeing please http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/434547
<gnomefreak> should be line 105 and below that would control that
<gnomefreak> what would be nice is to find out where build identifier is defined
<gnomefreak> thinking i found where it is defined
<gnomefreak> it looks to be called by the "aboutdebianmodule" and it sucks
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: interesting
<gnomefreak> the xhtml file calls the module and so does about.js but i dont see module anywhere
<joejaxx> what about about_debian.js
<gnomefreak> thats what i meant when i said about.js
<joejaxx> ah ok
<joejaxx> var AboutDebianModule = {
<joejaxx> line 101
<gnomefreak> var AboutDebianModule = {
<joejaxx> yeah
<gnomefreak> yes its calling the module
<gnomefreak> what line in there do i change the one with "Debian" or is that build config
<joejaxx> i do not see where it is getting "Debian" from though
<gnomefreak> thats why i feel there is a seperate module
<gnomefreak> i dont see a var dir anywhere
<gnomefreak> think i found it in rules just dont see anything slapping me in face to change
<gnomefreak> echo "pref(\"general.useragent.extra.iceapeComment\",\"(Debian-$(DEBIAN_VERSION))\");" \
<gnomefreak> or is that stricly during build
<gnomefreak> looks like this is where i would need to be debian/tmp/usr/lib/iceape/defaults/pref/vendor.js
<gnomefreak> but kind of hard without building it
<gnomefreak> i give up
<gnomefreak> thats odd after fakeroot debian/rules source than you unpack the new orig.tar.gz there is no debian dir.
<gnomefreak> that makes it really hard to save your changes
* gnomefreak going to cry if asac comes back saying i was there that is what i needed to change :(
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: that is the line
<gnomefreak> what line? did you test this?
<gnomefreak> the echo line i gave above?
<joejaxx> look in yes
<joejaxx> yes*
<joejaxx> #
<joejaxx> #     Build identifier: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20070217 Iceape/1.1.1 (Fluxbuntu-1.1.1-2ubuntu1)
<joejaxx> hmm where did those pound signs come from
<gnomefreak> ok so just change Debian-$ to Ubuntu-$
<joejaxx> yeah
<gnomefreak> k ty and no need to rebuild source after that change?
<joejaxx> hmm?
<gnomefreak> you used the source you got from your repos?
<gnomefreak> apt-get source?
<joejaxx> i used my original 1.1.1 source
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty will try it in a fw minutes
<gnomefreak> s/fw/few
<joejaxx> you are most welcome
<asac> i am here
<asac> :)
<joejaxx> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry joejaxx already made me look like a fool
<asac> joejaxx: thx ;)
<gnomefreak> you dont get that chance now
<joejaxx> lol
<gnomefreak> ;)
<joejaxx> asac: :P
<asac> thats why i thanked joejaxx :)
<gnomefreak> its all good. i found it just wasnt sure if it was it since it echo'ed
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<asac> you play ut now?
<gnomefreak> 85 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<asac> yeah ... feisty is still moving
<gnomefreak> ut?
<asac> Unreal Tournament
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> freeze should be in place
<asac> if you shoot 10 people in a row you get "Holy Shit"
<gnomefreak> nope sorry but i heard its a bitch to get it to run on edgy
<gnomefreak> lol
<joejaxx> lol
* gnomefreak uses my PS2 to play games
<asac> gnomefreak: i had no probs installing ut2004
<asac> except i had to install 32-bit libs
<asac> as it does not work native amd64
<gnomefreak> no need for cedega or wine?
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: they have a linux version
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<gnomefreak> maybe i will try it
<joejaxx> it is on the same disc
<joejaxx> you just run the installer
<joejaxx> i have not tried quake 4 though i should
<asac> unreal and quake engines are always multi platform
<gnomefreak> are they free?
<asac> they want to show how superior there technologies are
<gnomefreak> as in beer
<asac> of course not
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> i buy them anyways :)
<asac> or bought ... quake4 is pretty old as well ... but had to wait until i got new hardware to get some decent performance :)
<joejaxx> :)
<asac> actually i buy them because they support linux out of box :)
<asac> then go online regularly so they see that there are linux customers :)
<gnomefreak> im gonna go think about lunch and have it :)
<asac> :)
<asac> good appetite
<poningru> ok so thunderbird will be out in next few days supposedly
<poningru> rc2 is coming out
<poningru> and they are pretty sure that will be the release
<asac> nice
<asac> though just a little bit too late
<asac> poningru: wasn't there some news that i will ship in may?
<poningru> asac: thats the official wiki said
<poningru> but on the call right now
<poningru> and they said it will be within next week
<poningru> like few days
<asac> why now so fast?
<asac> guess they have been kicked because mofo wants to stop support for 1.5 branch
<asac> and they obviously cannot do until tbird 2.0 is out
<poningru> hehe probably
<asac> hope its not that way and thunderbird 2.0 ships at least as stable as you can expect for .0 release :)
<poningru> hehe actually I'd say its really stable right now
<poningru> I switched to 3.0 like last month
<poningru> 2.0 was really really stable at that point imho
<asac> its all relative
<asac> running stable once you run is fine :)
<poningru> buh?
<asac> but what happens if you come with old mailbox ... old .msf files :)
<asac> s/mailbox/profile/
<poningru> oh yeah this profile has been there since 1.0
<asac> you never needed to remove a file manually during that time?
<poningru> nope
<asac> lucky man :)
<poningru> hehe
<asac> probably you won't win the lottery anymore
<poningru> DAMN!
<asac> all faith wasted ;)
* poningru goes back to 1.5 and stops using any beta software
<poningru> funny thing is my roommates hate me using alpha/beta software
<asac> ?
<poningru> for example for my fileserver has been running feisty for about a month now
<asac> maybe because you are a security hole for your local net?
<poningru> naah not for my router
<poningru> I wouldnt do that
<poningru> but yeah the fileserver just stores our crap
<poningru> and my roomie was installing bugzilla on it
<poningru> attempting to atleast
<poningru> failed miserably
<poningru> I had to go hack around
<poningru> same thing with bip
<asac> for me this is all is irrelevant as i hate mozilla plugin framework :)
<poningru> buh?
<poningru> plugin right? not extension right?
<poningru> cause agreed with you then
<asac> why does it not remove all gtk_widgets and windows that matter
<asac> in case it kills a plugin
<asac> yes plugin
<asac> if plugin does not clean up like mozilla likes it just keeps GtkNativePluginWindow
<poningru> hehe
<asac> and crashes afterwards, because the layout frames around it are already gone ... together with all information
* gnomefreak should have looked at patches while i was at it :(
<poningru> have we packaged sunbird?
<gnomefreak> i didnt plan on it but week is only half over
<gnomefreak> is it in debian experimental by chance?
<gnomefreak> sunbird == calendar?
<gnomefreak> ok i have it
<gnomefreak> i will think about it and get with asac on it
<poningru> k
<poningru> calendar is the extension
<poningru> for thunderbird/firefox
<poningru> sunbird is the standalone
<poningru> xulapp
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> i asked beore page loaded
<gnomefreak> before
<poningru> ah gotcha
<poningru> woah wtf
<poningru> we have 27K packages?
<poningru> from where?
<gnomefreak> why would i think anything different
<gnomefreak> asac: you have your hand in everything mozilla related and debian :)
<poningru> buh?
<gnomefreak> he is maintainer for all debian/mozilla products in one form or another
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> gotcha
<gnomefreak> asac: sometime before you leave do happen to have the svn to debians sunbird debian dir. i search debian.org for it and couldnt find it
<gnomefreak> asac: oh and you need to update sunbird in debian (if your still devel for them) to rc2 it looks like its alpha2 atm
<gnomefreak> in experimental
* gnomefreak updating the iceape branding fix atm and will look into starting on sunbird for repos before bedtime i hope
<asac> sunbird is a mess
<asac> maintainers only release from trunk
<gnomefreak> that bad?
<asac> i will ask again ... last time they said, that releasing from stable branches makes no sense
<asac> maybe they changed attitude
<asac> its usable if you take a snapshot
<gnomefreak> maybe i wont be doing it. thank you for asking again
<asac> but it will change in a few much so much that we cannot use it to update security issues et al
<gnomefreak> wth
<asac> s/few much/few month/
* gnomefreak not understanding mozilla the more i hear
<poningru> yeah they plan on going more sensible after .5 iirc
<poningru> their argument is basically that its <1.0 and it would slow down dev too much if they stuck with many branches
<asac> good to hear :)
<asac> poningru: yeah ... might be basic statement
<poningru> but iirc .7 they wanna go a branch and trunk system
<asac> developer i talked to said, it would never ever make sense :)
<asac> i stopped arguing about ;)
<gnomefreak> .7 a bit off
<poningru> gnomefreak: it is
<poningru> .5 is coming out soonish
<asac> as i said i will talk to them soon again :)
<gnomefreak> .3 isnt stable and not much work has been done on it
<poningru> hold on let me check where I read this
<gnomefreak> removing mt0 and mt1 from repos
<joejaxx> hello all i am back :)
<gnomefreak> asac: repo is updated
* gnomefreak testing now
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: Current meeting: Edubuntu | 12 Apr 16:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 16:00: Development Team | 12 Apr 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 16:00: Forum Council | 17 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: whats the process to make fluxbuntu official?
<joejaxx> to make fluxbuntu official? i do not know
<joejaxx> no one has said anything to me regarding that
<gnomefreak> yeah. it would be nice im seeing alot of people running fluxbox lately
* gnomefreak gone for a while
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-12
<joejaxx> asac: gnomefreak should i be at the next meeting?
* gnomefreak gonna try and be there :)
* gnomefreak dont know what is gonna be topics for the meeting. im assuming most of what is there was defered
<asac> joejaxx: if you have something to discuss feel free to propose a topic :)
<gnomefreak> i was just about to ping you
* asac  runs away ;)
<gnomefreak> feisty+1 are we dumping libnspr4 and libnss?
<asac> no ... they come from different place
<asac> i will give you infos too
<asac> you would have to build those as well for your archive ... then respin iceape and firefox-trunk
<asac> using those
<gnomefreak> using libnss and libnspr4?
<asac> if we have nss + nspr in your archive and all mozilla apps using those, we are close to what we want in feisty
<poningru> woah nice
<gnomefreak> dont they already use them?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> firefox provides them ... but thats bad ... others duplicate them mostly
<gnomefreak> well ill make you a deal ill add them to depends you add them to rules?
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> you won't have to change anything
<gnomefreak> no?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<gnomefreak> give me a hint and ill start with iceape mt5 with those
<asac> how big are your changes to iceape atm?
<asac> e.g. what does a bzr diff give you?
<gnomefreak> nothing
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> tells me its not a branch
<gnomefreak> no matter where im cd'ed into
<asac> ah
<asac> right
<asac> you are on svn :)
<asac> what does svn diff yield :)
<gnomefreak> will be up in a minute
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/435444
<gnomefreak> mostly cosmetic
<gnomefreak> you made biggest change
<asac> what did you do with the changelog?
<asac> you wiped all history?
<gnomefreak> had to or it wouldnt build
<gnomefreak> it kept bitching at me for version
<asac> ah thats bullshit :)
<asac> definitly
<gnomefreak> not here its not.
<asac> it builds unchanged, right?
* gnomefreak can add it back and give you errors
<asac> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> if i did not change version to mt it would have built
<asac> do an svn revert debian/changelog
<asac> this will wipe out your changes
<gnomefreak> i have to clean it first
<gnomefreak> svn: Your .svn/tmp directory may be missing or corrupt; run 'svn cleanup' and try again
<gnomefreak> svn cleanup gives me that error
<asac> yeah
<asac> run it from inside debian dir
<asac> e.g.
<gnomefreak> .svn is there tmp is not there
<asac> svn revert changelog
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> thats where i had to run all of the svn commands
<asac> ok
<asac> svn status ?
<asac> svn status -q
<asac> please
<asac> not the first :)
<gnomefreak>   L    .
<gnomefreak> M      control
<gnomefreak> M      rules
<gnomefreak> M      remove.nonfree
<gnomefreak> M      changelog
* gnomefreak knows each of those changes
<asac> your working copy is locked
<asac> aka 'L'
<asac> you must have killed a running svn process or something
<gnomefreak> not that i know of :(
<gnomefreak> not since the last build
<asac> apparently you did
<asac> why would it lock otherwise?
<asac> maybe svn unlock helps?
* gnomefreak doesnt know but after build i changes repo stuff and that was it
<asac> repo stuff?
<gnomefreak> svn: Not enough arguments provided; try 'svn help' for more info
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah the uploading of packages the release file the packages.gz and sources.gz
<asac> opk
<asac> svn unlock .
<asac> ?
<asac> as . is locked according to status
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> does it do something?
<gnomefreak> im in debian and running that it tells me svn: '/home/gnomefreak/iceape-feisty/iceape-1.1.1' is not a working copy
<gnomefreak> svn unlocik .svn?
<gnomefreak> unlock
<asac> hmmm ... maybe go to #svn ... paste the status and ask how you can remove the lock please ... i guess you will have the answer in a minute
<asac> honestly i have no idea ... and i don't like svn :)
<gnomefreak> there will see what happens
<gnomefreak> sad. i know noone in there :(
<asac> is there a lock file somewhere?
<asac> in .svn
<asac> find .svn | grep lock ;)
<gnomefreak> .svn/lock
<gnomefreak> remove it?
<asac> if you are brave yes
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe backup the svn diff somewhere
<asac> so you can reapply in case it breaks things
<gnomefreak> opk where were we
<gnomefreak> grrr
<gnomefreak> why not grab my source and ill just re-add all other changelog entries i should still have them
<gnomefreak> and i will attempt to build it again with all entries in there
<asac> because this is no long term solution ... better get used to technologies now when we still have no urgent things :)
<gnomefreak> svn isnt working atm :(
<gnomefreak> everything i give it it tells me to kiss its ass
<asac> yeah ... then backup the diff to some file
<asac> recheckout
<asac> and reapply diff
<asac> e.g.
<gnomefreak> it cant open .svn/entries and thats bull shit because i catted it no problem
<asac> svn diff > $HOME/backup.patch
<asac> then remove debian dir
<asac> checkout again
<asac> and do
<asac> patch -p1 < $HOME/backup.patch
<asac> this way you have the state you have now ... but without the lock
<asac> gnomefreak: you must not edit anything in .svn
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> thats why you cannot open .svn/entries
<asac> ok
<asac> anyway ... follow instructions above will heal you
<asac> then you can do svn revert changelog
<gnomefreak> svn will not work at all
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> tyhat was my fault
<asac> you edited some files?
<asac> in .svn?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> why else?
<gnomefreak> i was in wrong dir
<asac> when doing what?
<gnomefreak> svn
<asac> yeah
<asac> so now go to right dir :)
<gnomefreak> saving the diff i wasnt in debian
<gnomefreak> i did already
<asac> ah ... ok
<asac> now its gone ?
<gnomefreak> removing debian dir atm
<asac> ok ... so everything is ok? diff done et al?
<gnomefreak> yes im going for checkout atm
<asac> uff ;)
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> i should be in debian to run the patch p1 command?
<gnomefreak> reapplying the diff
<asac> yes in debian
<gnomefreak> file to patch  i want changelog?
<gnomefreak> The text leading up to this was:
<gnomefreak> --------------------------
<gnomefreak> |Index: control
<gnomefreak> |===================================================================
<gnomefreak> |--- control    (revision 39888)
<gnomefreak> |+++ control    (working copy)
<gnomefreak> --------------------------
<gnomefreak> or control?
<gnomefreak> last update i changed contrl rules and changelog
<gnomefreak> i dont have an issue since it says control to patch the control file but what happens when i get down to changelog. oh maybe i can
<gnomefreak> ok changelog now starts with your latest change
<gnomefreak> do i add one changelog entry and make all changes to it than build?
<gnomefreak> or just make a trival change to test?
<gnomefreak> ok new source is built. are we just testing this or am i building a mt5
<gnomefreak> and can i name it mt5 in the changelog without my other changelog entries in there or do i need to start with mt0?
<asac> you should get used to keep changelog histroy
<asac> we might reset it once before we release this time (because there are lots of trial and error uploads i guess) ... but keeping is good
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/changelog.mt1
<asac> thats an example that i tried and that worked
* gnomefreak is gonna try this
<Admiral_Chicago> is minefield just trunk mozilla products?
<gnomefreak> fx3 is trunk build iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> well someone asked the difference between Paradiso and Minefield
<gnomefreak> branding
<Admiral_Chicago> i realized that I didn't know
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see that now. yup
<gnomefreak> i think minefield is official branding and gran paradiso is unofficial branding but as asac for better understanding of that
<gnomefreak> ok off to eat i have it building wish i would have saved the damn error :(
<gnomefreak> if i get it again i will have it
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: can you link me to your repo again?
<gnomefreak> applying patch 10_components_no_exec to ./ ... failed.
<gnomefreak> the errors have started asac
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: yeah give me a sec
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> ill fuck with this tomorrow night
<gnomefreak> night meaning good night not tomorrow night
<Admiral_Chicago> haha. night gnomefreak
<[Cade] > gnomefreak: Are there any plans to wrap up Thunderbird2 RC1?
<asac> bug 105593
<ubotu> Malone bug 105593 in restricted-manager "claims that nvidia is in use on live system" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105593
<Admiral_Chicago> ...why are we looking at this?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: -> meeting :)
<asac> just didn't want to clutter meeting chat with bug title ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: April 12 2007, 04:25:03 - Next meeting: MOTU in 10 hours 34 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> eh?
<asac> so i came here to talk to ubotu
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I see
<asac> development meetingi s now
<asac> has been moved because of release
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds good
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see the general chatter
<asac> ;)
<asac> bug 100021
<ubotu> Malone bug 100021 in network-manager "[Feisty]  LTSP fails on multi-homed server due to network manager touching predefined static interfaces" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100021
<gnomefreak> \@schedule new_york
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 12 Apr 16:00: MOTU | 12 Apr 16:00: Development Team | 12 Apr 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Apr 16:00: Forum Council | 17 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 17 Apr 16:00: Community Council
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry bout yesterday the package was scribus not iceape so i just figured that is the way it needed to be.
<asac> gnomefreak: ? i can't remember ;)
<gnomefreak> the changelog
* gnomefreak might be overreading marks email but looks like anything without full source code will not be in gutsy
<asac> aha ;)
<asac> what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu 7.10 will feature a new flavour - as yet unnamed - which
<gnomefreak> takes an ultra-orthodox view of licensing: no firmware, drivers,
<gnomefreak> imagery, sounds, applications, or other content which do not include
<gnomefreak> full source materials and come with full rights of modification,
<gnomefreak> remixing and redistribution.
<gnomefreak> is that the same you get from that?
<poningru> buuh?
<poningru> where are you reading that dude?
<gnomefreak> Our aim is to open Gutsy for general
<gnomefreak> upload on the same day that Feisty is released. Wherever you are, that
<gnomefreak> will be a day for celebration. Go ape!
<gnomefreak> poningru: email
<poningru> right to whom?
<gnomefreak> devel announcment mailing list
<poningru> ah
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> Go ape!
<asac> i guess that means we ship iceape in main :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> gibbons == an ape?
<gnomefreak> Gutsy Gibbon is full name of devel release
<asac> probably
* gnomefreak hasnt had a chance to look it up yet
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibbon
<asac> i think gibbons are no primates ... aka stupid apes
<asac> oh its a primate ;)
<asac> anyway ... i still think they are less developed than (chimpanzees, gorillas, orangutans and humans)
* poningru rofls
<poningru> I think humans are at teh bottom of that chain ;)
* gnomefreak agrees with that but its ok :)
<poningru> humans: the stupidest of all apes
<asac> yeah ... humas are no primates but deathmates
<gnomefreak> asac: anyway we can make upgrading iceape to official in repos from mt
<asac> sure
<asac> transition will be smooth
<gnomefreak> k good
<asac> if people have our mt archive, they will get whatever is newer
<asac> e.g. mt ... or official
<gnomefreak> so upgrading from mt to ubuntu1 isnt gonna cause an issue like it has in past with us
<asac> yes ... because we have a full archive with Release.gpg et al
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> currently feisty ... maybe we want to add gutsy there as well as soon as its available
<gnomefreak> they will be opening for uploads (toolchain) not sure if before feisty release or the day its released
<asac> yeah ... first they update toolchain
<asac> as soon as feisty comes out we can upload as well
<gnomefreak> you would have to check with keybuk on the details. im 95% sure hes scott
<asac> he is
<gnomefreak> we cant really do anything with out tool chain
<asac> yes and no
<asac> we can do everything in feisty
<asac> then hope that new toolchain is not too broken
<asac> so respin will just succeed
<gnomefreak> yeah thats true
<asac> we probably have to wait for loads of dependencies to be available
* gnomefreak will be upgrading to gutsy as i have done in past within 2 weeks of repos opening
<asac> yeah ... thats heroic ;)
<asac> i go for chroots ;)
<gnomefreak> well iirc most of our depends are >feistys version
<gnomefreak> >=feisty
<asac> yeah ... but those need to be respun
<asac> with new toolchain
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> thats easy enough as long as its not too borked
<asac> yeah
<asac> i don't expect problems
<asac> we (as in debian) always have toolchain problems
<asac> but those are often on rare architectures
<asac> as debian is one of the only users on those i guess
<gnomefreak> ubuntu has had in past but feisty seemed fairly good
<asac> yes ... but feisty did not do any major version upgrades in toolchain elements afaik
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> edgy had some issues
<asac> anyway ... with mainstream architectures new toolchain should probably work out-of-box
<gnomefreak> i think it was dapper that was bad all around in devel
<gnomefreak> we can only build x86 and 64 right?
<asac> at least if things break, there are more than one or two persons that can fix it and have the will to contribute ;)
<gnomefreak> no need to worry about sparc?
<asac> i think we will support sparc
<gnomefreak> you have a sparc?
<asac> afaik yes
* gnomefreak never seen one let alone own one
<asac> at least packages are build
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> no need to worry about mac since feisty doesnt seem to promote mac anymore
<gnomefreak> promote/support
<asac> i worked quite a bit on sparc during internet hype
<asac> we had a brokerage/banking customer that ran the application on a Sun E10K
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> with about 64 CPUs
<gnomefreak> 64 cpus?
<asac> yeah
<asac> iirc each ran on 400MhZ
<gnomefreak> omg
<asac> that things costed 2 or 3 million EUR
<asac> crazy experience
<asac> that thing got delivered
<asac> we feared because not yet being ready with our milestone
<asac> luckily it did not run with normal power
<asac> like you can just plug in
<asac> looking word up its called
<asac> "threephase" power
<asac> in english
<asac> you know?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> anyway ... they got this cupboard delivered ... and recognized that they have no power
<asac> took 2 weeks to get that done
<asac> afterwards they had a sun consultant for weeks at the machine
<asac> just to fix things like microcode in cpus et al
<gnomefreak> omg
<asac> as i said ... wieder experience
<asac> wierd
<gnomefreak> and they are worth it
<gnomefreak> were
<asac> the guy called "hardware doctor"
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> that is alot of power though
<asac> problem is you need to code highly scalable applications to utilize that much CPUs
<asac> was not that easy back in those days
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> technology like EJB was just evolving
<asac> anyway E10K was a locker full of Sun E4800 iirc
<asac> that where connected with huge backpane to communicate
<asac> i guess i will never see that again ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> what a joy
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/65164/comments/20
<asac> great comment i'd say
<ubotu> Malone bug 65164 in firefox "Firefox 2 can't save to fat32 partition" [Medium,In progress] 
* gnomefreak still trying to open page
* gnomefreak cant open too much load on connection
<asac> yes
<asac> uploading is hard :)
<gnomefreak> it is :)
<gnomefreak> fixed the changelog so i figured now or never. once in repo make life easier
<asac> Bug 105599
<ubotu> Malone bug 105599 in firefox "After many hours of intense use FF finally crashed on Control-T." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105599
<asac> nice title :)
<gnomefreak> tell him not to use keybindings and it wont crash :)
<asac> yeah
* asac wonders how to interpret "intense use"
<asac> iceape going to be upgraded? are they good?
<gnomefreak> just changelog fix
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> im gonna check when next release will be out for iceape but somehoe i think 1.1.1 will be the latest for a while
<asac> why?
<asac> they have security issues ... so update should come at some point
<gnomefreak> maybe ill trample through debian iceape bugs to see what fixes they have
<gnomefreak> ah ok 1.1.2
<gnomefreak> would be next security?
<asac> hmm is 1.1.1 really latest?
<asac> i thought they should be at 1.1.4 now
<gnomefreak> im still shaky on releasing this without downloadmanager we are gonna get hit hard with bugs on that
<asac> e.g. like ffox 2.0.0.4
<asac> ah 1.1.3
<asac> aka 2.0.0.3
<asac> without downloadmanager?
<gnomefreak> ah so i should grab that tar and rebuild?
<gnomefreak> yeah without the working download manager (thinking its download manager)
<gnomefreak> install mamager doesnt sound right
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok thats working now :)
<gnomefreak> when i am done uploading i will look for 1.1.3 but isnt that 1.1.1-3 the same as 1.1.3
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-3 == debian version
<gnomefreak> im thinking the -3 == security fix but might be thier updates
<asac> its debian updates
<asac> like what you count with mt now
<asac> just that its the debian version
<asac> 1.1.1 is upstream version
<asac> so 1.1.3 is either not yet out
<asac> or its not yet packaged
<asac> if you see 1.1.2 or 1.1.3 feel free to update package
<gnomefreak> have to figure that out
<asac> 1.1.1 is apparently latest
<asac> i will ask seamonkey developer if he shows up here in jabber
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> its uploaded and working :)
<gnomefreak> ill brb just mucked up irssie
<gnomefreak> -e
* gnomefreak out for a while walking lunch trying to reach doctors so on and so forth. 
<hjmf> launchpad sucks today. Takes longer submitting the retraced stacktrace than the time it takes to download the crash report and retracing it :(
<hjmf> I had today a day plenty of spare time, so I decided to fill up your email clients with bug spam.
<hjmf> seems that launchpad is not my ally today :-P
<asac> thank you :)
<asac> what happens if you send an email with attachment?
<hjmf> asac: the attachment gets lost for ever (I tried some time ago)
<hjmf> but launchpadBugs.HTMLOperations  python library is your friend
<hjmf> though it doesn't handle status, assignee, importance, etc
<hjmf> which does malone mail
<hjmf> but handles tags, attachment, summary, etc
<AlexLatchford> Gutsy Gibbon
<AlexLatchford> interesting
<hjmf> yep
* gnomefreak checks email with eyes closed
<gnomefreak> btw rc is delayed a few days or more
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> i added the meeting time/date to fridge (when he gets time) and its on the agenda
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 12 Apr 16:00: MOTU | 13 Apr 16:00: Forum Council | 17 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 17 Apr 16:00: Community Council | 18 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu | 19 Apr 11:00: Development Team
<atselby> Can anyone here help me with Beryl and Songbird?
<gnomefreak> atselby: we dont support songbird afaik its not in repos and beryl help is in #ubuntu-effects
<atselby> gnomefreak: I just figured I'd check since it's Mozilla based and all. Thanks I'll check with the Beryl channel that I'm on.
<gnomefreak> ummmm asac please tell me your here i have weird error on LP with mozilla bug
<gnomefreak> You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of mozilla-firefox-locale-fr (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<gnomefreak> bug 33004
<ubotu> Malone bug 33004 in mozilla-firefox-locale-fr "Weird shortcut" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33004
<gnomefreak> might need to be logged in :(
<gnomefreak> bug 105474 needs to be marked as a dupe of the MTFS copying files bug where it turns out the file is empty. i searched but couldnt find one.
<ubotu> Malone bug 105474 in firefox "Downloading files with firefox on an ntfs partition (ntfs 3g) results in empty files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105474
<Admiral_Chicago> yay Gutsy Gibbon
<AlexLatchford> :)
<hjmf> good night lads :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i still think we should have gone with glossy gnu
* gnomefreak gone for a while.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-13
<gnomefreak> ugh its early
<gnomefreak> asac: you here yet?
<gnomefreak> bug 105002
<ubotu> Malone bug 105002 in firefox "Firefox sticks to panel" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105002
<hjmf> good morning
<hjmf> seems that last kernel upgrade wasn't ok Bug #106063
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106063
<hjmf> :(
<gnomefreak> its broke
<gnomefreak> its known :)
* gnomefreak working on fixing my network-manager atm
<gnomefreak> well it works for everyone else lets see if it works here
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: April 13 2007, 07:40:02 - Next meeting: Forum Council in 7 hours 19 minutes
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned bug 11227 to you
<ubotu> Malone bug 11227 in firefox "ubuntu search as a quick search" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11227
<hjmf> good night!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-14
<gnomefreak> asac: if you get a chance let me know what i need to do about the libnss and the rest of those libs for iceape. so far iceape has had 0 crashes and would like to test the libnss lib... and so on a little before tool chain opens for gutsy. (is it as simple as changing debian/control to list those libs as depends?)
<asac_the_2nd> hi :) ... my system somehow failed to update dyndns entry so I am locked out ;)
<asac_the_2nd> ola
<asac_the_2nd> finally back  :)
<flox> hello
<flox> i hv segfault with Sunbird on Edgy
<flox> but it works when launched as root (sudo)
<flox> is it the right place to ask for help?
<gnomefreak> flox: you might want to try #mozilla on irc.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> unless freenode has a mozilla channel
<flox> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> ubuntu doesnt package sunbird
<gnomefreak> why does he pm me all his bugs :(
<flox> channel #mozilla does not hv many people on freenode
<flox> will try on irc.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> i think thats the server
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: feisty system?
<gnomefreak> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist  <<< liar
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: no sarge
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_the_2nd> bad thing i have a cloak
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise i could see ip ;)
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
* asac_the_2nd wonders if irc.gimp.org shows ips
<asac_the_2nd> lets see
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: did you try /ns ghost asac password
<gnomefreak> than /nick asac
<asac_the_2nd> no
<asac_the_2nd> what would that do?
<gnomefreak> ghost will kill asac
<gnomefreak> so you can chage to it
<asac_the_2nd> actually i am not bothered with my nick :)
<asac_the_2nd> i want my ip to log in ;)
<asac_the_2nd> and do other stuff like reading mail :(
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_the_2nd> great :)
<asac_the_2nd> i am in
* gnomefreak wonders why i havent seen any bugs yet on fx3 and ice (i know of a few already)
<asac_the_2nd> which?
<gnomefreak> oh i dont know like "why doesnt google work" or "why cant i install enigmail"
<gnomefreak> there was aother one i found but i cant think of it atm
<asac_the_2nd> ah ... yeah ... you see how many people downloaded?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i know of like 5
<gnomefreak> besides me
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... i guess there are some more
<gnomefreak> we need to get it in update-alternatives
<asac_the_2nd> but those are rather power-users that might not wonder about google search
<gnomefreak> i guess that will come with official build
<asac_the_2nd> update-alternatives?
<asac_the_2nd> you mean for x-www-browser?
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: yep :)
<gnomefreak> it might be there
<asac_the_2nd> yes thats true
<gnomefreak> but its not in system>prefferences
<asac_the_2nd> no i didn't install it so far
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> perfered apps
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... system -> preferences we need to add a hack to gnome-control-center
<gnomefreak> hack not a patch :)
<asac_the_2nd> yeah :)
<asac_the_2nd> probably the same
<asac_the_2nd> its not a hack as its the official way to do it
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac_the_2nd> anyway, changing gnome-control-center for each app that provides http:// is a hack imo
<gnomefreak> need to add libnss and friends and add that for g-c-c
<asac_the_2nd> cool i received mail today from apr 4
* gnomefreak trying to think what else needs to be done (minus the rebuild for gutsy)
<gnomefreak> that was a week and ahalf ago
<asac_the_2nd> mt-needretrace :)
<asac_the_2nd> is network manager fixed for you now?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i used the test build for it
<gnomefreak> before it hit repos
* gnomefreak got tired of cursing it out.
<gnomefreak> when you scroll it doesn't redraw properly
<asac_the_2nd> hope thats not firefox?
<gnomefreak> http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/show/Demos
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> x86_64
<gnomefreak> thats the link
<gnomefreak> feisty
<gnomefreak> well it shows up fine here
<asac_the_2nd> for me too ... on edgy though
<Naddiseo> Hello
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: ok now you get a scroll bar?
<Naddiseo> I'd take a screen shot, but it forces ff to redraw the page again
<Naddiseo> It's like it lags when it's redrawing the bar
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/show/Demos is the link?
<Naddiseo> yes
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: is your firefox maximized?
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: did you get a scroll bar on that link?
<Naddiseo> yes
<Naddiseo> My resolution is 1024x768
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: where?
<gnomefreak> http://wiki.script.aculo.us/scriptaculous/show/Demos
<asac_the_2nd> yeah i know that .... but what do you mean by scrollbar
<asac_the_2nd> for me all fitted in default size
<gnomefreak> im assuming the right hand bar
<gnomefreak> its fitted here to
<asac_the_2nd> and when i resized firefox it shows up properly
<Naddiseo> does ubuntu have a pastebin for iamges?
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: no
<Naddiseo> k
<asac_the_2nd> use imageshack.u
<asac_the_2nd> s
<asac_the_2nd> or something
<gnomefreak> maybe theme?
<Naddiseo> I'm using dfault theme
<Naddiseo> using beryl though
<gnomefreak> depending on extenstion to tool bar he has?
<Naddiseo> Mm
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: try it without beryl
<Naddiseo> K
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: stop beryl from starting up automaticly restart X
* gnomefreak willing to bet its a beryl rendering issue
<Naddiseo> Lol
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: do you see scrollbars if you make firefox really small?
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: im head of ubutnu-effects team
<gnomefreak> these things i have to know
<Naddiseo> Mm, it looks to be beryl..
<Naddiseo> Let me just restart X though
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Naddiseo> Ok, it's working fine when beryl isn't on
<asac_the_2nd> wierd thing
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo:  you still can provide me with a screenshot?
<Naddiseo> Not of the bug, taking a screenshot redraws the window
<Naddiseo> but I can show you
<Naddiseo> the window from what I saw
<Naddiseo> that didn't make sense :p
<Naddiseo> http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w187/Naddiseo/Screenshot-1.png
<Naddiseo> I drew a red circle around the bar
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: brain teaser: mozilla ships firefox with pango enabled ubuntu ships it enabled also disabling pango makes ff render faster (why?) why is pango so important to it
<gnomefreak> i dont see any downside/side-effects to disabling pango
<Naddiseo> Isn't pango what draws all the text?
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: text still draws without pango
<Naddiseo> Oh..
<asac_the_2nd> pango is good
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: are you using beryl from feisty repo or from beryl.ubuntu repo?
<asac_the_2nd> better for multi lang
<Naddiseo> beryl repo I think
<asac_the_2nd> afaik we disable it for locales that don't need pango
<gnomefreak> ah that makes sence than
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: english doesnt need it and its enabled iirc
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: hold on a sec,
<Naddiseo> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<asac_the_2nd> we have
<Naddiseo> that repo
<asac_the_2nd> if [ "x${MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO}" = x ] ; then
<asac_the_2nd>     if egrep '^(bn|gu|hi|kn|ml|mr|ne|pa|si|ta|te)_' \
<asac_the_2nd>         /var/lib/locales/supported.d/*[^~]  >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<asac_the_2nd>         MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0
<asac_the_2nd>     else
<asac_the_2nd>         MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
<asac_the_2nd>     fi
<asac_the_2nd>     export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO
<asac_the_2nd> fi
<gnomefreak> oh that is fairly new than
<asac_the_2nd> so if you have non of the above installed you should not get pango
<Naddiseo> Man, I wish I could help you guys write ff ^^ My C++ sucks though
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: it does not depend what locale you currently run under, but what locale is installed at all
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: on
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac_the_2nd> so remove everything from your supported languages should disable pango if i see it correctly
<asac_the_2nd> btw, those lines are from edgy ... so not that new
<asac_the_2nd> maybe look in /usr/bin/firefox if that statements exists there as well
<asac_the_2nd> i have no feisty at hand atm
<gnomefreak> yep same here
* gnomefreak couldnt find pango in about:config
<asac_the_2nd> k
<asac_the_2nd> its not there
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: ati card by chance?
<Naddiseo> Nope, nvidia
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak:  because its not set through firefox pref settings
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: ah
<Naddiseo> 7300gs
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: ok ty
<asac_the_2nd> iirc nvidia has some composite issues as well
* gnomefreak going through bugs i remember.
<asac_the_2nd> maybe you need an xorg.conf tweak?
<Naddiseo> Mm, want me to paste my xorg.conf on pastebin?
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: none of the normal settings affect that
<gnomefreak> normal added settings
<gnomefreak> although 7300 might be
<gnomefreak> its a bitch to set up on ubuntu (lately)
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: sorry ... i am a l00ser for composite issues ... its just that i remember haven't read something about it somewhere
<Naddiseo> Yeah,I have to reinstall the nvidia driver after each kernel upgrade :p
<Naddiseo> I keep a copy in my home dir
<gnomefreak> you get it from nvidia.com or from repos?
<Naddiseo> nvidia.com
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: thats normal
<Naddiseo> K, good.
<gnomefreak> it has to rebuild the kernel modules
<gnomefreak> since your not using ubuntus l-r-m package
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: use ubuntu packages
<Naddiseo> I should probably look at the build logs, it gives me errors about no symlink to a glx module
<asac_the_2nd> it will ease your pain a lot
<Naddiseo> lol, do they have the same performance?
<gnomefreak> let me know if you get a 6200 and up set up properly
<asac_the_2nd> they are the same ... but its taken care that you don't mess up anything by installing them
<Naddiseo> Ok, what are the packages called?
<Naddiseo> the nvidia-glx ones?
<asac_the_2nd> you have restricted in your sources.list ?
<Naddiseo> Yeah
<asac_the_2nd> what does uname -a give you?
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: nvidia-glx-new
<Naddiseo> Linux richard-64 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Fri Apr 13 20:39:41 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> glx-new is the 9755 drivers
<Naddiseo> Ok,
<gnomefreak> -glx is the 9631 iirc
<asac_the_2nd> install nvidia-restricted-modules-SOMETHING
<gnomefreak> because of the geforce4 cards not being supported by new drivers
<asac_the_2nd> sorry
<asac_the_2nd> linux-restricted-modules
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: run the uninstall on the nvidia.sh first
<Naddiseo> k
<gnomefreak> you will get cant find kernel modules if you dont
<gnomefreak> or API mismatch
<asac_the_2nd> probably installing nvidia-glx(-new) will automatically install the kernel module
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: not if you leave the nvidia.sh ones in
<Naddiseo> I think I have the restricted ones already
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: yes might be
<gnomefreak> they will install but you can use them iirc
<gnomefreak> took me 4 days to figure out how to remove the script nvidia drivers
<Naddiseo> lol
<asac_the_2nd> yeah uninsatlling nvidia stuff is the only way to get rid of them :)
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: ther eis no instructions anywhere for sh nvidia.sh uninstall
<Naddiseo> Yeah there is..
<Naddiseo> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run --advanced-options
<gnomefreak> yes its in the script not on a link anywhere unless that has changed since edgy alphs2
<gnomefreak> alpha
<Naddiseo> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic or linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic?
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: you using 64
<Naddiseo> Yes
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: ;)
<Naddiseo> K
<asac_the_2nd> i would try both
<asac_the_2nd> :)
<gnomefreak> install them both it will choose :)
* gnomefreak would think the amd64 but i dont use 64bit
<Naddiseo> K, they're both installed. Now for the nvidia-glx-new ?
<gnomefreak> run uninstall script for nvidia.sh and try to start X
* gnomefreak would reboot
<Naddiseo> k
<gnomefreak> it doesnt make a difference just preffernece
<Naddiseo> should I start beryl on reboot?
<gnomefreak> if you want to use it
<Naddiseo> k
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: you might want to make sure drivers work first
<Naddiseo> good point
<Naddiseo> k, back in a min
<gnomefreak> hint 7300 cards are a bitch to set up (atleast i get 3-4 complaints a day on it
<gnomefreak> they always come in pairs :(
<Naddiseo> Mm, X gave me an error about version mismatch
<Naddiseo> asked me to reinstall nvidia
<asac_the_2nd> probably something has not been uninstalled nvidia
<Naddiseo> possibly
<asac_the_2nd> which shows why its so bad to run nvidia installer :/
<gnomefreak> make sure the nvidia built restricted modules uninstalled
<Naddiseo> How?
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: good question. there is a way but the api mismatch tells me its still installed
<Naddiseo> Mm, it said the uninstallation was succesful
<gnomefreak> or the -generic and amd64-generic are conflicting (but i dont know if they would)
<Naddiseo> yet I'm stuck on command line
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: you have to reload nvidia module ?
<asac_the_2nd> did you reboot? or just restart X ?
<Naddiseo> the -generic was already installed, the amd64 was the only new one
<Naddiseo> at first I restarted X and it was ok, then I rebooted
<gnomefreak> get rid of the 64 bit one
<Naddiseo> k
<Naddiseo> removed
<gnomefreak> if that gives same error reinstall that one uninstall the other one
<Naddiseo> should I reboot?
<gnomefreak> sudo /etc/init.d gdm restart should work
<Naddiseo> k
<gnomefreak> or am i missing a dir in there :(
<Naddiseo> wow
<Naddiseo> it worked
<gnomefreak> oh
<Naddiseo> but
<Naddiseo> the resolution is like 2000x2000
<gnomefreak> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Naddiseo> and refresh rate is like 50hz
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: thats some tweeks in your xorg.conf
<Naddiseo> yeah
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: check with #ubuntu-effects for that
<Naddiseo> K, once I logged in it went back to my good resolution
* gnomefreak almost positive pricechaild would know but dont ask him directly as he might be busy
<gnomefreak> pricechild even
<Naddiseo> K
<Naddiseo> brb, Just going onto xchat in gdm
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: im wondering if we should go through the wishlist bugs and see if we can implement them in gutsy or close them?
<gnomefreak> reason i ask before release that way we can  push them in early release and we get better testing at that point other than throwing them in mid release
<asac_the_2nd> yeah we should go through them and sort things out
<asac_the_2nd> lets do that once feisty is out
<gnomefreak> plus im thinking there are 100+ of them but looking now
<gnomefreak> k
<Naddiseo> Mm, I think I'm using nv
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. starting in two weeks
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: 100+ ?
<asac_the_2nd> we only have 660 bugs open
<asac_the_2nd> with about 500 crashes :)
<gnomefreak> oh thats it?
* gnomefreak remebers 800+ bugs
* hjmf is being busy :)
<asac_the_2nd> maybe ... but minus dups we are currently at 650
<gnomefreak> i saw
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: great work
<gnomefreak> im searching for wishlist atm
<hjmf> the day before yesterday there were > 750
<gnomefreak> hjmf: great work is right
<hjmf> ty :)
<asac_the_2nd> you probably brought the list down from 750 last weak :)
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> i recognized that
<asac_the_2nd> a great surprise
<gnomefreak> 647 atm
<hjmf> asac: Ive seen you've work today too ;)
<gnomefreak> oh there are 47 wishlistd
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: not much :)
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: you spammed my box too
<gnomefreak> ;P
<hjmf> :)
<asac_the_2nd> current count is 648 results
* gnomefreak did like 20 bugs this week :(
<asac_the_2nd> without hiding dupes we have
<asac_the_2nd> 1241 results
<asac_the_2nd> :-P
<hjmf> there are still a lot that should be closed for lack of info
<gnomefreak> hell we have what 90 dupes of the theme bug on edgy
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... most of the older ones
<asac_the_2nd> i guess anything with bugid < 75000
<asac_the_2nd> is suspect to be closed
<hjmf> >170 dupes for gtk issue
<asac_the_2nd> yeah :)
<asac_the_2nd> or :(
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<hjmf> on feisty we got rid of it
<hjmf> mostly
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: really=
<asac_the_2nd> good
<gnomefreak> i dont see us getting rid of it on edgy
<asac_the_2nd> we fixed parts of it ... so good news
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: we won't
<asac_the_2nd> ah ... maybe we will once we have fixed everything
<Naddiseo> you have a party
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: hjmf your both good on may 1 1800utc meeting?
<hjmf> to me is OK
<asac_the_2nd> may 1 is public holiday here
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<asac_the_2nd> if weather is good i might be at sea
<asac_the_2nd> but 2000 .... its probably ok
<gnomefreak> ok well doesnt look like anything new on agenda anyway they are all defrerred so we can always defer them again
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: ill talk to the fridge people about changing it after i send email out with time date change
<gnomefreak> ill do it later in week.
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak:
<asac_the_2nd> no
<asac_the_2nd> its ok i guess
<asac_the_2nd> 1800 UTC is 2000 here
<asac_the_2nd> so should work
<gnomefreak> tonight and tomorrow we are supposed to be hit hard by a storm so i may be gone
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: good luck :)
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: ok cool just let me know. i would hate to ask you to work on day off
<asac_the_2nd> meeting is no real work :)
<hjmf> oops right 1may is holiday here too
<gnomefreak> true
<Naddiseo> nvidia-glx-new gives me a version mismatch too.
<gnomefreak> its labor day for mexico and may day whatever that is
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: probably as on other channel
<asac_the_2nd> we are focussed and mozilla and don't support nvidia troubles so much ... so probably we are not the best to ask :(
<gnomefreak> Naddiseo: i would bother them in #ubuntu-effects
<asac_the_2nd> for me things usually just work
<Naddiseo> Ok, so that rendering issue is beryl and not firefox ?:p
<gnomefreak> they are best place for video support belive it or not since they rely on video working :)
<asac_the_2nd> but I don't install things the non ubuntu way
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> 100% positive its beryl
<Naddiseo> OK
<gnomefreak> is london nice? in august/oct.
<Naddiseo> It's ok. Not the best city in England :p
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: i guess london is never nice for sure
* gnomefreak never been
<asac_the_2nd> you might get a week of rain
<asac_the_2nd> same as here in germany
<gnomefreak> thats ick
<Naddiseo> Yeah, it always rains in the UK, I'm glad I moved
<gnomefreak> and aussie land is gonna be hot than
<asac_the_2nd> no
<asac_the_2nd> australia has winter then
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> oh yes
<gnomefreak> end of winter
<asac_the_2nd> for sure :)
<asac_the_2nd> more like start of spring
<Naddiseo> Canada has a winter -_- It's just over this past few days
<gnomefreak> cause its end of summer early fall here
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: anyway ... not hot if you compare with january
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: you plan holidays?
* gnomefreak was invited to go make 2 stops in london than off to aussie land and than to phenox az
<gnomefreak> thats not spelled right
<gnomefreak> oh well its in us no big deal
<gnomefreak> it makes for a long end of year since its one stop after another
<gnomefreak> well we shall see
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: probably :)
<asac_the_2nd> guess a nice trip
<asac_the_2nd> except the long flights
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: feel free to go for me :)
* gnomefreak has to renew passport too than
<asac_the_2nd> have fun with fingerprints :)
<gnomefreak> crdlb: i sent him there
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> 7300 is a bitch to set up and i know #ubuntu-effects handles vidfeo cards better than #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Naddiseo> :p
<gnomefreak> anything about 6200 (not counting the 9755 drivers) have been hell since they were put on selves
<gnomefreak> s/about/above
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: if i get things done around the house today and storms hold off for a while i might play in the early reported bugs
<Naddiseo> How did you guys get started in mozilla development, then?
* Naddiseo interested
<asac_the_2nd> depends on who you ask :)
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: i will upload firefox locale packages tomorrow late at night (hope they still will get in for feisty) .. then on monday go back to bug work again too
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: helping mozillateam in bug work is probably a good thing to start
<asac_the_2nd> later go and develop extensions
<asac_the_2nd> :-D
<Naddiseo> Ok
<Naddiseo> How can I help then :p
<Naddiseo> I think learning c++ is going to be part of my job requirement in the near future, but until then, what could I do to help?
<asac_the_2nd> wait a second
<Naddiseo> Ok
<asac_the_2nd> maybe read this
<asac_the_2nd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<asac_the_2nd> its about how to categorize bugs by state and tags
<asac_the_2nd> here are quicklinks to bugs with certain tasks
<asac_the_2nd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
* gnomefreak wants to start working towards motu member :(
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: once feisty is out you will maintain things like iceape et al
<asac_the_2nd> i guess its a good start
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: ah cool :)
<gnomefreak> debian/rules == bash script?
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: can you code a bit?
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: no :)
<Naddiseo> Yeah, I've been coding since I was 11
<asac_the_2nd> its makefile
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: great :)
<asac_the_2nd> what languages can you do atm?
<gnomefreak> lets hope hes older than 12?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Naddiseo> I'm 18 :p
<asac_the_2nd> should be enough :)
<asac_the_2nd> you ever did javascript a bit?
<gnomefreak> yeah thats fairly good time for C++
<Naddiseo> Yeah, I'm learning javascript as part of the requirement for getting my new job :p
<Naddiseo> I know some C++
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: we would need someone who takes care to maintain some simple greasemonkey scripts
<asac_the_2nd> (e.g. javascript)
<gnomefreak> that would be nice
<asac_the_2nd> so we get more efficient handling bugs
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo:  its javascript ... and its pretty straight-forward
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: you didnt get real far on the one script of answers did you? i forgot all about that :(
<Naddiseo> I've read through some of the ff source, it's a very big project :p
<Naddiseo> Ok
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: i lost the link :) ... and didn't get to resurrecting things
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: yeah ... its bad to start with
<asac_the_2nd> takes about 3 years to know well  :/
<asac_the_2nd> but good enough its modulized and you have extensions to get a better start
<Naddiseo> wow
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak:  do you have log history of this channel?
<asac_the_2nd> i cannot find the greasemonkey script :(
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: yes depending how far back
<gnomefreak> i might still have it
<asac_the_2nd> 2 month?
<gnomefreak> i dont have those logs
<asac_the_2nd> please search for greasemonkey
<gnomefreak> if not i can get it
<asac_the_2nd> there should be a http link somewhere
<asac_the_2nd> it posted
<gnomefreak> give me a few lets see if i can get it back
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: while im looking for this can you give me an idea on what we should do with but 97429 since we dont support that extension should we close it?
<asac_the_2nd> bug 97429
<ubotu> Malone bug 97429 in firefox "Login hangs for Kodak Firefox plugin" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97429
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/bugtriage.mt.user.js
<asac_the_2nd> i guess its broken as i started once to hack around  :) ... however it should show the basics
<asac_the_2nd> that java script gets loaded when you load sites in @include
<Naddiseo> Is that an extension for launchpad?
<asac_the_2nd> it might be broken ... but the idea is to add links that automatically insert bulk answers in launchpad
<Naddiseo> ah, ok
<asac_the_2nd> greasemonkey is an extension fore firefox
<asac_the_2nd> and exists for epiphany as well
<asac_the_2nd> the script itself tries to extend launchpad
<Naddiseo> Yeah, I've tried it before (when I didn't know any javascript)
<asac_the_2nd> i guess it won't work because the website structure has changed to new layout
<gnomefreak> it might not work in beta
<asac_the_2nd> i think the important part is just window.addEventListener(
<asac_the_2nd> everything else is something I started
<gnomefreak> http://err.no/src/lp_expandportlets.user.js  is different one
<gnomefreak> but that is one i found so far
<asac_the_2nd> so if you delete anything but the window.addEventListener
<asac_the_2nd> it might work
<Naddiseo> lol ok
<Naddiseo> Just a sec, I need to reboot again
<asac_the_2nd> sure
* gnomefreak cant find it at all
* gnomefreak will ask him next time i see him
<Naddiseo> OK, well I'm using the ubuntu nvidia drivers now ^^
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: your link is ok
<asac_the_2nd> http://err.no/src/
<asac_the_2nd> there are some
<gnomefreak> that is the one?
<gnomefreak> on base link
<asac_the_2nd> no
<asac_the_2nd> there are plenty we can use to start
<asac_the_2nd> stockreplies for instance is the one i used to start
<asac_the_2nd> for the kodak plugin ... i will think about it ... i guess its incompatible with ours
<asac_the_2nd> i already have on my list to contact mozilla about it
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: if you want to help ... lurk on mozilla-bugs mailing list (lots of traffic) ... you will see quickly how things are processed and can help :)
<Naddiseo> Ok
<asac_the_2nd> after some time you get a feeling what kind of bulk answers we need
<asac_the_2nd> so we can add them to a greasemonkey script
<gnomefreak> kodac plugin still works in feisty
<asac_the_2nd> i am here al weekdays and on weekend sporadically :) ... so if you have any questions, just ask :)
<Naddiseo> lol
<Naddiseo> Err, this may seem a noob question, how do I view a mailing list :p
<asac_the_2nd> hmm subscribe to?
<Naddiseo> Yeah
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: you have an url?
<asac_the_2nd> to subscribe to ml ?
<gnomefreak> our list?
<gnomefreak> the -bugs?
<asac_the_2nd> -bugs
<asac_the_2nd> both :)
<asac_the_2nd> i guess wiki
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs
<asac_the_2nd> cool ... thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac_the_2nd> Naddiseo: just follow links above :)
<Naddiseo> Yup, I'm subscribing
* gnomefreak be back a little later
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... got to go (video with gf) ... cu tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm thunderbird 1.5.0.12 is out know i think
<poningru> err you sure?
<Admiral_Chicago> upstream
<Admiral_Chicago> let me double check that
<Admiral_Chicago> might be trunck...i'm exhausted, just woke up
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-04-15
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Buttons> hi gnome
<gnomefreak> hi Buttons
<Buttons> cute
<gnomefreak> :P
* gnomefreak doesnt see faces 
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: are you around?
<Buttons> sees faces
* Buttons sees faces
* gnomefreak gone for the weekend most likely due to storms
<AlexLatchford> Am now..
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, hey. i've been playing around with your firefox trunk package. a few odd things i noticed tho... no search engines by default? this is using the same profile as my normal firefox.
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: thats normal
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: you have to add the search engine to it
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, even the offical trunk builds from mozilla include google by default don't they?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> this is a trunk build
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: you called last night?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: are you free on may 1 1800 for meeting?
<AlexLatchford> should be
<AlexLatchford> I cleaned up the last meeting notes and started a new agenda last week
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> Working on starting up a new team currently
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> hes gone :(
<gnomefreak> i just had time to find the changelog
<gnomefreak> to close or not to close that is the damn question
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
* gnomefreak gone for a while. maybe rest of day
<Naddiseo> So how do I import my evolution mailbox(es) into thunderbird?
<asac> Naddiseo: good question :)
<asac> Naddiseo: what format are they?
<Naddiseo> ERr
<Naddiseo> they don't have an extension
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> how does content look like?
<asac> maybe try to run file command on them
<asac> and see what it prints
<asac> e.g.
<asac> file /path/to/mail/file/of/evolution :)
<Naddiseo> It's a 60mb file named Inbox
<Naddiseo> It just stores the emails in plain ASCII
<asac> so mbox .. ok
<Naddiseo> .evolution/mail/local/Inbox: ASCII mail text, with very long lines
<asac> maybe copy the file to .mozilla-thunderbird/xxxx/Mail/Local Folders/
<asac> if you are lucky they will just appear in local folders
<Naddiseo> k
<Naddiseo> Yup, that works. Thanks
<asac> Naddiseo: good :)
<asac> maybe worth an howto entry
<Naddiseo> Yeah
<asac> or better yet: extension of import wizard to recognize evolution
<Naddiseo> Indeed, my first idea was to import, but it didn't show evolution
<poningru> quick question guys there is a guy asking for an applet
<poningru> that can check email
<poningru> and then open the default email client when new email comes in
<asac> poningru: no idea :)
<asac> applets are not even extensions
<poningru> right
<poningru> found mail-notification
<poningru> testing now
<asac> yes .. .but thasts not an applet :)
<poningru> actually it is
<asac> did he mean java applet? or gnome applet? or what?
<poningru> gnome applet
<asac> yeah gnome
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-07
<asac> Volans: i don't test if it works, but it builds properly at least
<fta> mozilla bug 426565
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 426565 in Plug-ins "Firefox 3 crashes with Java applets" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426565
<Volans> good! I'm checking the other extension for the control file
<asac> Volans: take a look at a few
<asac> not that you accidentially look at one of the few bad examples
<asac> ?
<asac> ;)
<Volans> ok ;)
<asac> fta: i don't think thats related to the crashes you see
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=746777
<fta> i don't see java crashes, i barely use java
<fta> i see frequent flash crashes
<asac> fta: since you see issue, can you see if you can reproduce with instructinos on bug 212883
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212883 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() - Flashplugin nonfree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212883
<asac> is that guy seeing the same crash?
<asac> fta: does that forum thing crash X for you too?
<fta> i haven't tried.. I have zillions of windows opened on my desktop
<fta> ;P
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6541/
<fta> asac, i think we should keep our patch, it's too late for hardy, what do you think?
<asac> yeah i think we should stay buggy ;)
<asac> i doubt that its gone
<asac> which version do we have
<fta> 1.4.0.90 or something like that
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think its obvious
<asac> :)
<asac> they align with fedora release?
<asac> fta: yay, toolkit@mozilla.org works
<asac> now i am happy ;)
<fta> what for ?
<fta> bug 211791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211791 in cairo "Please sponsor cairo 1.5.16-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211791
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6543/
<fta> oh
<asac> fta: you attached the wrong debdiff ;)
<fta> when will the langpacks be released ?
<asac> 23 apr :)
<fta> no, it's my old bug, i'm updating it
<asac> k
<fta> 23 apr ??
<asac> one day before release ;)
<asac> just kidding
<asac> asap is the only answer i have right now ;)
<Volans> asac: I don't know if here is the right place, I have noticed that if the it_IT locale is set on hardy, FF3beta5 has the english layout and the Lithuanian (lt) welcome page at start. I don't know where is checked the current locale in the installation process
<asac> Volans: thats expected
<asac> its our contribution to the worlds level on english education ;)
<asac> Volans: no, like what we just talked about  ... langpacks are baking longer than expected ;)
<Volans> for english no problem... but Lithuanian welcome page??? I think is a mistyping between "lt" and "it", the welcome pages are all correctly created
<asac> Volans: yes thats an ubufox bug iirc
<asac> its fix committe
<asac> d
<asac> next upload will fix that bug
<Volans> ok, I have searched in the bugs but non found it, my fault
<asac> bug 212446
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212446 in ubufox "[Hardy] Ubufox locale for IT-it set to lt (Lithuanian)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212446
<asac> well, fixed in upstream branch for now
<asac> but given that next release will be 0.5 final, thats fix committed
<asac> bug 212446
<asac> fta: your extension script ... maybe it should be included in a mozilla-extensiontools branch/package ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> or just mozilla-devscripts;)
<fta> why not.
<asac> but actually i woul dlikel to keep devscripts something oyu have in build-dependencies
<asac> so maybe use mozilla-devtools ;)
<asac> for binary helpers of all kind
<asac> binary aka executable
<asac> mozillateam-tools ;)
<fta> but this is still a script useful only to us
<asac> yes
<asac> so using a team name ... for now just a branch
<asac> but i want to throw my LP bugs python scripts in there as well
<asac> which might be useful for others
<fta> mozilla bug 419715
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 419715 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to 1.6 final or as-close-as-possible" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419715
<fta> but backed out just after...
<asac> ok night
<[reed]> asac: still need me?
<asac> [reed]: yeah ;)
<[reed]> oh?
<asac> [reed]: but let me get some coffee first ;)
<asac> ~5 min
<asac> mozilla bug 386844
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386844 in Plug-ins "Crash when running Java Applets [@ XSync - JavaPluginInstance5::SetWindow]" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386844
<asac> bug 207907
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207907 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Beta 4 crashed while displaying a flash-popup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207907
<asac> [reed]: look at the comment in launchpad bug please
<[reed]> so, file a new a bug, mark it as a regression, make it block that bug
<asac> so why was the window setting code moved after CreateXEmbedWindow is called in the moz bug above
<[reed]> and request blocking
<[reed]> and cc karlt
<asac> hey ;)
<[reed]> if you want to talk to karlt first, ping him :p
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> just because I land a patch doesn't mean I have anything to do with it :)
<asac> hehe
<fta> mozilla bug 427385
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427385 in GFX: Thebes "april 6th ff3 trunk crash when opening this huge PNG [XError: 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)']" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427385
<fta> hi
<[reed]> hi, fta
<asac> fta: do you see any messages on console when flash crashes for you?
<fta> none that i remember
<fta> and gdb stack is often unusable
<fta> it even often crashes gdb
<asac> fta: can you break at http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/modules/plugin/base/src/nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2.cpp#176
<asac> ?
<asac> and see whats parent_win at that point?
<asac> or add some printf
<fta> i will but not now, i'm working
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: debian bug 449448 closed :/
<ubotu> Debian bug 449448 in xulrunner "Please package xulrunner 1.9 in the upstream way" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/449448
<asac> apparently mike decided to not use a patch system
<asac> great
<asac> have fun
<asac> carlos: did the b5 upload go well?
<carlos> asac: no, it was not extracted from the package
<carlos> did pitti installed the updated script on buildds?
<asac> ydes
<carlos> hmm
<asac> carlos: pkgstriptranslations: preparing translation tarball xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz...done (1 files)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13134827/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<carlos> I'm working on some open bugs for firefox, I will review the process in our side, maybe we are assuming .po or .pot files...
<carlos> asac: btw, did you manage to get back an .xpi file from the export I gave to you?
<asac> carlos: i am currently working on the process to prodduce the packages we want to ship for hardy
<carlos> from the language pack, right?
<asac> carlos: yes
<asac> a script that produces .deb package structures from the complete export
<asac> ... doing that i will see if it something broke
<asac> but i could get a working .xpi from the previous exports you gave me
<carlos> cool!
<asac> so i hope that it didn't change anything (except improvements)
<carlos> :-)
<asac> i had some issue with accesskeys ... but i have to look closer whats going on
<asac> i think it were just untranslated ones
<carlos> if you have something I can debug, is the right time
<carlos> I'm going to request a patch cherry pick into production for some remaining problems with xpi support
<asac> carlos: ok ... ill give you feedback today
<carlos> so is a good time to get that fixed now or will need to wait until the end of the month (only minor fixes, please)
<carlos> asac: cool
<asac> what are the problems you are seeing?
<asac> carlos: the really bad thing is that i couldn't go through german translations still
<asac> nobody replied
<asac> so i am not a translator
<asac> carlos: does the cherry pick include to use the suggestion if there is only one suggestion?
<asac> that should eliminate a lot of those not auto translated keys
<carlos> no, that's nothing I can do in a reliable way because that's only true today, but when translators start doing suggestions, I cannot control that...
<asac> carlos: right ... but it would give us a better start
<asac> now we have 500 untranslated strings per language
<carlos> asac: the problem is that Launchpad production is nothing that could have some code running and then easily disable it. I don't have direct access to the server and I need to follow some procedures
<asac> carlos: but if ... after import of translation ... there is no translation, but only one translation that was just imported, we could auto approve that ;)
<carlos> which is good for a good QA, but makes impossible those fast and easy temp hacks
<asac> s/one translation/one suggestion/
<carlos> asac: that's not completely true, even if that's what it shows in the UI
<asac> ?
<carlos> the problem is that we are getting a context string
<carlos> that shouldn't be there
<carlos> so the messages are different in our database
<carlos> however, the suggestion system ignores that context string
<carlos> and that's why it appears there
<asac> k
<carlos> but we cannot ignore the context string to approve automatically translations
<carlos> or that would make useless the context feature. The proper fix is to stop adding those context string... but that' snot trivial to fix as a cherrypick, it needs to wait until the next rollout (end of the month)
<asac> ok ... lets hope that translators are more responsive than the leads of the german team
<asac> carlos: we already fixed that accesskey-accept was empty right?
<carlos> well, it should be fixed. Did you get it again in the tarball I gave you last week?
<carlos> if it's still there, it may be something else
<asac> carlos: no ... i ended up approvin suggestions and found that its still on lp
<carlos> I see
<carlos> ok, I will take a look to it too
<asac> carlos: i still see a bunch of ... uk.po:msgid "accesskey-accept"
<asac> in the tarball you gave me
<carlos> if there is at least one, it's normal that we get more of one....
<asac> sure
<asac> s/bunch//
<asac> :)
<asac> appears they are still processed like accesskeys were processed in the past
<asac> carlos: intl.charset.detector is a not accesskey that has the same issue
<carlos> as I said, the fact that you have the key maybe just that, for some reason, we are missing the translation from en-US
<carlos> so my bet is that is not really related with accesskeys
<asac> ok
<asac> carlos: ok ... thought it was a left over from accesskey special treatment in the past
<asac> ok, i assume you don't need more examples/infos about untranslated english texts then :)
<carlos> I hope there is only one single cause for that problem ;-)
<asac> carlos: there are also others that have a valid english text, but the right translation doesn't show up as suggestion:
<asac>  Located in en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/browser/pageReport.dtd(caption.label)
<asac> English:   	 Copy text   	
<asac> Blocked Pop-ups
<asac> but those appear to be really rare
<asac> hmm at least there is a line. the next that has this problem has as key "caption.label" ... as well
<asac> carlos: do you wnat a few examples for such keys?
<carlos> asac: if you you think they follow the same failure pattern, a single example is enough
<asac> carlos: i cannot tell. most are like accesskey: "the key is in english text"
<asac> carlos: but some have an english text that is valid, but no suggestion at all
<asac> and others have two suggestions that don't fit
<asac> either only two suggestions are displayed (?) or the german translation was not parsed
<carlos> if you talk about lack of translations, but not that the English string is the ID
<carlos> forget about it
<carlos> that's all the same problem
<carlos> and it will make no sense when you look at the data, the problem depends on how the translator prepared the original .xpi file
<asac> ok ... so: 1) lack of translation -> triaged
<asac> 2) keys as english text -> Not yet known?
<carlos> that's why I told you we cannot do the autoapproval as you suggested
<carlos> asac: right
<asac> carlos: but lack of suggestions falls into 1) ?
<carlos> asac: I think so, yes
<Volans> asac: in LP to create the brach for my extension, I have to register a branch here? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+branches
<Volans> s/brach/branch
<asac> Volans: no you just need to push
<asac> Volans: look at the push instructions documented on other branches
<asac> well .. bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USERID/firefox-extensions/YOUREXTENSION.ubuntu
<asac> well .. bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USERID/firefox-extensions/YOUREXTENSION.upstream
<asac> thats where you need to push
<asac> USERID is your launchpad accountname
<shirish> asac: fta: either of u guys online
<shirish> asac: any idea when we will have firebug?
<asac> shirish: isn't it avail?
<shirish> asac: nope, it isn't, I just did a search
<shirish> aptitude search firebug
<shirish> no results
<asac> shirish: its still in binary NEW
<asac> be patient for another day or so
<shirish> ok, will do :(
<shirish> try to catch an archive admin (perhaps hobbsee and see if it can put up)
<asac> shirish: yes, if hobsee is around that would be a good thing
<cwong1> asac: morning
<asac> cwong1: hi
<cwong1> asac: how can I tell the package that I uploaded last Friday to ppa built ok?
<asac> cwong1: did you get an "Accept" mail?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> cwong1: if so, not getting a "failed to build" is a good indicator that it worked
<cwong1> asac: ok
<asac> cwong1: otherwise you can look at the +archive webpage
<asac> and see the .debs there
<cwong1> asac: tx
<asac> cwong1: you can get to that page from the teams sstartpage on launchpad
<asac> cwong1: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile
<asac> cwong1: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive
<cwong1> asac: got it
<asac> looks like there are debs available
<asac> are those xul builds?
<asac> look pretty big to me
<asac> (for system-xul)
<cwong1> I modified the debian/rule file to build with system-xul.  so it should be unless I screwed up somehow
<cwong1> I will look into it.
<asac> looks lke there are at least parts of xul
<asac> $ ls /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/chrome/*.manifest
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/chrome/browser.manifest  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/chrome/en-US.manifest
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/chrome/classic.manifest  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/chrome/reporter.manifest
<asac> thats what is in firefox 3.0 system-xul build in chrome
<fta> yop
<asac> hmm definitly a full build judging from the build times
<asac> cwong1: did you push that to git yet?
<asac> hmm .... git has --with-libxul-sdk=$(ls -d /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9*)
<cwong1> asac: I pushed it to the hardy branch last friday and did a release.
<Volans> asac: another quite stupid question, the extension is compatible also with Flock, I have to do something special for that? The deb actually install only in FF obviously
<asac> fta: do you see anything that might break system-xul in tree: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=tree;h=hardy;hb=hardy
<asac> well go to hardy branch (bottom of page)
<cwong1> asac: does the build system use my debian directory for the build?
<asac> cwong1: it will whatever you uploaded
<asac> use
<asac> cwong1: i see the fault :)
<asac> cwong1: look at the build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13124817/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.midbrowser_0.3.0b5a-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> and search for --with-libxul-sdk
<asac> what do you see ;)
<cwong1> asac: blank
<asac> cwong1: you should really really consider to use the debian/ dir of our firefox tree
<asac> especially because we are late in release ... there are other tweaks in like overwriting LDFLAGS
<asac> because you might end up in crashes otherwise
<asac> at least unset LDFLAGS in rules
<asac> cwong1: why is it blank ;)?
<asac> cwong1: hint, build-dependencies (without looking)
<cwong1> asac: I think it didn't like it becuase it was in a variable assingment.. bad idea
<asac> cwong1: you lack xulrunner-1.9-dev in control (thats my guess). so it falls back to in-source xul
<asac> cwong1: pbuilder is a good tool to test local builds in a buildd like environment
<cwong1> asac: I am sure I have xulrunner-1.9-dev in my control file
<asac> hmm ... $$ ?
<asac> cwong1: we have
<asac> DEBIAN_XUL_DEV  := $(wildcard /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9*)
<asac> and --with-libxul-sdk=$(DEBIAN_XUL_DEV)
<cwong1> asac: I am going to set up a local build system to do the test build before I upload a fix.
<cwong1> asac: I will fix it do  a test build before my next upload today...:(
<Volans> asac: I have to add and commit only the pure code or also the ./debian/ folder and/or other files? (I have seen various preactice in other extensions)
<asac> cwong1: if that doesn't consume much time ... good. otherwise as long as its not like 10 tries uploading to ppa should be fine ;)
<asac> or pbuilder
<asac> Volans: take a look at the packagin page in wiki
<asac> Volans:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<asac> in short: you should create an .upstream branch with only your extension files in ... and a .ubuntu branch based on that ... with the debian/ dir
<Volans> ok, thanks, I'm checking in the wiki
<fta> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devtools
<asac> fta: cool ;)
<asac> a glorious start
<fta> :)
<Jazzva> asac, have you took a look at foxyproxy? (Maybe you missed it yesterday, I mentioned it was done while you were away)
<fta> Jazzva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571/
<Jazzva> Great work, fta :). That will help a lot with new upstream versions checking :)...
<Jazzva> BTW, I forgot to ask you yesterday... Mind if I take a look at the source? I would like to learn something from it...
<fta> my code is now a new branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devtools
<fta> +in
<Jazzva> aaah, great... Will branch it and take a look :).
<Jazzva> btw, is it possible to push extensions in backports, once new upstream versions come out?
<Jazzva> *to backports...
<fta> for gutsy ?
<Jazzva> no, I meant for hardy...
<Jazzva> Once hardy comes out, we start packaging new upstream versions for interpid (not too catchy :)). Is it possible to push them to hardy too?
<fta> i don't really know the backports rules
<Jazzva> Hmm... maybe wiki knows something... or ubotu
<Jazzva> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jazzva> ahhh :)
<fta> :)
<fta> so, did you learn something ?
<Jazzva> It might...
<fta> it's not rocket science
<fta> kind of hackish
<Jazzva> Candidates for version updates are primarily desktop applications, such as your web browser, word processor, IRC client, or IM client.
<Jazzva> Extensions are browser related ... :)
<fta> I meant, from my script ;)
<Jazzva> Oh... haven't seen it yet...
<Jazzva> :ashamed:
<Jazzva> branching...
<fta> there's just 1 file
<Jazzva> and it's still not done, for some reason unknown to me :/
<Jazzva> looking in the browser...
<Jazzva> typo... "porject" :)
<fta> ?
<Jazzva> PORJECT=firefox-extensions
<fta> oh
<Jazzva> nothing big :)
<fta> strange that it worked...
<Jazzva> You used it in second line too ;)
<fta> and later
<Jazzva> but then, there are lines which say "project"
<Jazzva> interesting :)
<fta> fixed
<jetsaredim_> anyone here an ebay user?  I seem to get firefox to crash consistently when I try to login to ebay
<Jazzva> Funny ... Xchat is still crashing for me, when I right click on a nickname... I might report a bug
<Jazzva> Script is cool :)...
<Jazzva> And there's a lot for me to learn :)
<fta> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=191
<asac> Jazzva: usully backports are constrained by the man power available to do them
<Jazzva> so, we can at least try? :)
<fta> with a script, it requires low man power :)
<Jazzva> at our side... there are testers that need to test it... I think that's mentioned on backport wiki page
<fta> just create a ff-extension-backport ppa and push to there whenever you have a new release in ubuntu+1, this is quite easy to script
<fta> asac, it crashes also when playing several video files with either totem or vlc plugins. The 1st video is fine, the 2nd crashes
<fta> damn, xul trunk crash on startup
<fta> my prism profile is corrupted :(
<asac> fta: damn
<asac> why is the crash not that frequent here
<asac> hmm
<asac> i could reproduce one flash on youtube
<asac> but never after
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-08
<Jazzva> asac: It happend to me on youtube a lot ... well, not a lot, but it was frequent...
<Jazzva> or at some local newspapers' site, on a page with embedded flash video
<Jazzva> Off to bed... head and neck hurt a lot... asac, please take a look at foxyproxy bug report for review :). That is, if it can still get to the archives. bug 212875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212875 in foxyproxy "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor foxyproxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212875
<asac> carlos: maybe, the points we discussed yesterady hide other minor issues, but for now it looks like that those are still the ones that are important.
<carlos> ok
<asac> my script for processing translation packs to distro packs is more or less ready btw ;)
<asac> carlos: i have one more question.
<asac> we face the problem that our browser will not be final for release
<asac> even though i hope that no new strings are added, it might happen.
<asac> now in case we need to update in hardy, we need language packs at the same time. so my question is:
<asac> can we still upload templates (en-US.xpI) manually<0
<asac> ?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> however, I understand that you will still upload a new source package
<asac> ok ... so in theory i could upload en-US:xpi manually 2 weeks before release and have the language pack tarballs like 3 days ahead of release, right?
<carlos> which should produce an en-US.xpi file to be uploaded into Launchpad automatically
<asac> (this will most likelyl only be required for one update)
<carlos> ah!
<carlos> that
<carlos> yeah, that's possible
<carlos> however, language packs timing depend on pitti
<carlos> not me
<asac> ok ... point is i can produce en-US.xpi for a release two weeeks ahead, but i can't upload two weeks ahead
<carlos> so you should coordinate that with him
<asac> carlos: yeah ... the distro side, right
<carlos> I'm not sure whether 3 days ahead of release will be possible to get language packs .deb packages uploaded...
<asac> carlos: is it possible to get po files exported separately in case we find we cannot include them in the main translation pack for the above reasons?
<carlos> pitti asks for some testing before that happens
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<asac> i have to talk to him
<carlos> asac: yeah, except for the en-US.xpi file. However given that that will be a manual process, I guess is not a problem and that you could provide it anyway
<asac> but could we - in theory - export the xul + ffox .po files in a separate tarball?
<carlos> yes
<asac> (e.g. so i could use them to package it the old lame way)
<carlos> just without the .xpi file
<asac> carlos: i think not having en-US.xpi would be fine, is it such a hack?
<carlos> well, the 'hack' is what we do in language packs
<carlos> we could provide it in such exports (only firefox and xulrunner) if you want
<carlos> but not this month
<asac> yeah ... just wondered how hacky the inclusion of en-US.xpi would be
<carlos> it's easy, is just that for that other use case we didn't think it would be useful
<carlos> so we don't export it
<asac> carlos: ill discuss with bitty. if we need the separate option it would be great to have them in ... so they are self-sustaining
<asac> s/bitty/pitti/ :(
<asac> carlos: ok. so now i have the big issue that beta5 en-US.xpi have not been uploaded. do you have any idea on that?
<carlos> asac: you are able to get such exports right now: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+export and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+export
<carlos> asac: I think is a bug in our side of the chain
<asac> such? do you mean already with en-US.xpi ?
<carlos> asac: I can manually import it though
<carlos> do you have the .xpi files?
<asac> carlos: no not anymore ... i have to do a respin to get them ;)
<carlos> asac: ok, maybe I can get it from some other place...
<asac> but i plan to do that anyway
<asac> carlos: hmm
<carlos> asac: when was the package built?
<asac> maybe you still have the tarballs so we can at least verify that they were included
<asac> ?
 * asac looking
<carlos> found
<asac> 2008-04-05 (ffox 3 beta5)
<carlos> :-P
<asac> xul too
<asac> ok
<asac> great
<asac> is it in?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> xulrunner is there
<carlos> firefox is not
<asac> huh?
<carlos> so I think firefox extraction didn't work
<asac> what do you mean? the en-US.xpi is missing?
<asac> let me look at build log
<carlos> asac: there is no translations tarball for firefox
<carlos> however, there is one for xulrunner
<asac> carlos: i think this time the en-US.xpi has no install.rdf ... is that a problem for your importer?
<carlos> hmm, not sure... maybe... however, that's not a reason for not seeing the en-US.xpi file
<carlos> asac: I just uploaded an update for xulrunner, however, it will take a while to get it imported (the queue is a bit busy right now with oo.org...)
<asac> sure
<asac> i will figure whats going on for the translation tarball
<asac> carlos: firefox couldn't produce one indeed
<asac> no error though
<carlos> maybe a missing rule?
<asac> no its produced
<asac> the translation thing doesnt pick it u
<asac> mkdir -p debian/lp-export-xpis/en-US.xpi-flat
<asac> # extract locale filenames from $(MOZCALL_all_manifests) and
<asac> # move the files to $(MOZCALL_manifest_locale_files_to_outdir)
<asac> # produce chrome.manifest for all locale entries adding: en-US.jar (deflated 73%) adding: chrome.manifest (deflated 60%)
<asac> rm -rf debian/lp-export-xpis/en-US.xpi-flat/
<asac> thats what is done
<asac> carlos: oh
<asac> i see the tarball _is_ produced
<asac> pkgstriptranslations: preparing translation tarball firefox-3.0_3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz...done (1 files)
<asac> carlos: is that tarball nowere?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13136118/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.firefox-3.0_3.0~b5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> thats the build log
<carlos> asac: I can only think on getting help from pitti...
<asac> carlos: i have asked him
<asac> will let you know
<carlos> ok, thanks
<asac> Jazzva: ok ill go through the final extension submissions today
<asac> Jazzva: after that we have to update the extension install dialog to contain the latest
<Jazzva> asac: Ok...
<Jazzva> you mean the app-install-data package with new .desktop files?
<asac> yeah
<asac> you did that in last cycle too right?
<Jazzva> Yep ...
<Jazzva> I can do it tonight, if it's ok... :)
<asac> sure
<asac> mozgest failed because of missing zip build-dependency
<Jazzva> I think I almost let one without zip dep, then I remembered and corrected ...
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> btw, FF is buggy for me ... It seems to crash on few login screens too... It happened when I saved two username/password combinations. Then it just closes when I open that page...
<Jazzva> I think it (still) crashes when I go to "Show passwords" dialog in Preferences
<Jazzva> yep ...
<Jazzva> It seems to be related to saved passwords... I have just deleted the signons3.txt and key3.db and it's fine ...
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> hmm ... tried to reproduce, but nothing...
<asac> you probably don't have the old files anymore?
<Jazzva> no ...
<Jazzva> deleted them few minutes ago :(
<Jazzva> ah
<Jazzva> it crashed
<Jazzva> what do you need from files?
<asac> Jazzva: extension problem?
<asac> try to disable them one by one
<asac> or first with -safe-mode
<asac> to see if it helps
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> died
<Jazzva> just when it started opening the login page...
<Jazzva> does it fetch some login data at that point? (like stored usernames)
<Jazzva> It happened with clear profile, too... Well, two clear profiles :)...
<Jazzva> s/clear/clean/
<asac> yes it tries to gather whether login data is stored at that point
<asac> which site?
<Jazzva> this one is wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> and the other is for joomla control panel
<asac> Jazzva: which libnss* version?
<Jazzva> the latest from fta's repo
<Jazzva> *ppa
<asac> plese look
<asac> tell me the version ;) they might be out of sync with what is really the latest as fta had some version screw in his archive
<Jazzva> 3.12.0~cvs20080404t1842-0ubuntu1~fta1
<Jazzva> Oh
<asac> that sounds old :)
<Jazzva> 0404
<Jazzva> Yep ...
<asac> latest nss he has is cvs20080407t0003-0ubuntu1
<asac> but i'd suggest first to downgrade to hardy version and see if all is ok ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok
<Jazzva> just libnss, or firefox package too?
<Jazzva> asac^
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: i'd suggest everything
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> but maybe see if the crashes go away with latest nss
<asac> first
<Jazzva> downgrading already... I'll go with this first :)
<asac> remember xulrunner needs to be downed too
<Jazzva> It will take a while... few minutes
<Jazzva> seems to be fine with ff and the rest from hardy's repo
<Jazzva> I will update back to fta's repo
<asac> ok ... good to know
<Jazzva> hmm, forgot to downgrade libnspr
<Jazzva> but it worked
<asac> yeah
<asac> nspr is rather stable piece of software
<Jazzva> asac, in the meantime, have you corrected the xpi.template? debian/rules: MOZ_EM_ID => MOZ_XPI_EMID (that's the name of the var in xpi.mk) and maybe something else
<asac> oh
<asac> let me do that
<Jazzva> Oh
<Jazzva> and
<Jazzva> debian/changelog: Closes: #... => LP: #...
<Jazzva> that's what I wrote down... and now I remembered
<Jazzva> maybe we should use ~ubuntu-dev in Vcs-Bzr from the start ... :)
<asac> yea
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: the ~ubuntu-dev thing i already did yesterady
<asac> doing the rest now
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> heh... ff3 crashed when I clicked on "Login" on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> (update to fta's repo)
<Jazzva> With the same profile I used with hardy's version...
<asac> Jazzva: ok i pushed the changes to XPI.TEMPLATE to bzr
<asac> maybe look if you see anything else
<Jazzva> great
<asac> i also use XSBC- and Maintainer split and ubuntunized the package revision in changelog
<Jazzva> I will ... I'll downgrade back to hardy's again ... Sis is gonna use it in the afternoon, don't wanna her bump into troubles :).
<Jazzva> xpi.template is in mozillateam's branch?
<asac> yes
<asac> revision 7
<asac> Jazzva: ^^^
<Jazzva> Branching
<Jazzva> done
<asac> hmm still rev 6 on launchpad
<asac> ah now
<Jazzva> hmm, branched rev7
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> Haven't noticed this before
<asac> yeah then you had luck ;)
<Jazzva> Vcs-Bzr branch is used for branching, right?
<asac> yes
<asac> you can use whatever you want though ;)
<Jazzva> Should it be then "http://bazaar..." instead of "https://code..."
<Jazzva> Oh :)...
<Jazzva> ok :)
<asac> no code works well and you can open that in a browser
<asac> thus i think we should keep code.
<Jazzva> right ... ok :)
<asac> isn't that what is in control=
<Jazzva> https://code...? yes
<asac> yeah
<asac> looks ok
<Jazzva> Looks fine to me..
<asac> thx
<Jazzva> oh, debian/changelog: Alexander Sac <...> as submitter, or Yourname <your@email.tld>?
<Jazzva> *Sack
<asac> Jazzva: fixed
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> Time in changelog isnt' a big deal?
<Jazzva> *isn't
<Jazzva> I'm not sure...
<asac> no idea how to fix that in a generic fashion
<asac> maybe we should add content to the changelog entry that describes that you should run dch -r before relese with DEBEMAIL=your@email.tld
<Jazzva> Yep... that's why I think it's not a big deal... since it must comply to a certain format, no idea how to put it simply to new packagers...
<Jazzva> Hmm... sounds good
<asac> ill think
<Jazzva> k :)
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6609/
<asac> is that comprehensible for you?
<asac> some typos left
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6610/
<Jazzva> yep, sounds ok...
<Jazzva> maybe to replace "after upload you start" with "after upload to the archives you start"
<Jazzva> So it won't be assumed as "upload to the branch"
<Jazzva> But, maybe that's just me :)...
<asac> Jazzva: maybe "after release"
<asac> this implies that you don#t have to wait for someone to upload in case you don't have the powers
<Jazzva> I suppose ...
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> I'm off (school)... Will be back in the evening...
<asac> fta: why do we ship reporter?
<carlos> asac: hi
<carlos> asac: I have an answer for the problem you found when we were showing the id instead of the English value
<carlos> asac: the problem is in the en-US.xpi, so we do exactly what is expected
<carlos> intl.charset.default=ISO-8859-1
<carlos> intl.charset.detector=
<carlos> intl.charsetmenu.mailedit=ISO-8859-1, ...
<carlos> asac: that's what we have in the en-US.xpi file
<carlos> and that's why we show directly 'intl.charset.detector' instead of an English string or value
<asac> carlos: those accesskey-XXX things definitly exist
<asac> not sure about the charset dector
<asac> but if its empty it should stay empty
<asac> not insert the key
<carlos> ok, maybe I choose the wrong example :-P
<carlos> let me check for the others...
<asac> carlos: look for accesskey-done
<carlos> asac: well, we do that to help translators
<carlos> asac: it shouldn't be an issue for you
<carlos> asac: you don't rebuild the en-US.xpi file
<asac> carlos: thats an issue
<asac> i use that value if there is no translation
<asac> anyway ... look at the ones that exist
<carlos> well
<carlos> that's a technical problem we cannot fix ever without rebuilding Launchpad translations
<carlos> so may I suggest you a workaround?
<carlos> don't use it if it matches the ID...
<asac> carlos: 516 in xulrunner-1.9 (look in erman)
<asac> accesskey-accept
<asac> 517: accesskey-cancel
<carlos> asac: why should I check German? we msgids come from en-US
<carlos> s/we/the/
<asac> carlos: yeah ... thats just where i am ;)
<asac> you can look everywhere
<asac> carlos: ok i think i can implement that hack
<carlos> asac: again, it's an en-US.xpi fault
<carlos> button-accept=OK
<carlos> button-cancel=Cancel
<carlos> button-help=Help
<carlos> button-disclosure=More Info
<carlos> accesskey-accept=
<asac> lets hope that the text doesn't match the key somewhere
<carlos> accesskey-cancel=
<carlos> accesskey-help=
<asac> ok
<carlos> accesskey-disclosure=
<asac> ill see how far i get then
<carlos> ok
<carlos> btw, all other fixes are implemented and tested. I'm waiting for the QA process to get it rolled out to production
<asac> carlos: great. can i give you a en-US.xpi for xul and ffox that have the final form?
<asac> for beta 5 ;)
<asac> carlos: did you say that i can get the en-US.xpi in project translation exports as well?
<carlos> yeah, but not this month
<carlos> I mean
<carlos> not until the end of this month
<carlos> that's not something critical
<carlos> so is hard to me to get an approval for it
<asac> ok
<asac> carlos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/xpis-xul+ffox-b5.tar.gz
<asac> let me take a final look if they are good ;)
<carlos> asac: and the URL for the translations?
<asac> carlos: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b5/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> carlos: do you recognize the lang codes (its - not _ )
<asac> e.g. for es-AR.xpi?
<carlos> asac: well, I had to approve it initially by hand
<carlos> but we are adding support for that
<carlos> so you get it back on export
<carlos> right now... as you saw you don't get those with those codes...
<carlos> so zh-TW becomes zh_TW
<asac> yes thats not a problem on my side
<carlos> but we have an open branch to give you back zh-TW
<asac> just wonder if you properly process that on translation import
<carlos> for firefox is not a big issue, we have extra manual work to do
<asac> carlos: you don't need to deal with that ... the _ -> - replacement belongs in the .po2xpi thing anyway imo
<carlos> but with oo.org is much worse
<carlos> so we are doing a proper fix
<asac> ok
<carlos> asac: we need to do that when we start producing the .xpi ourselves :-P
<asac> carlos: well ... the software for po2xpi is available you can just take that i guess
<asac> once all issues are flashed out
<carlos> sure, that will be wonderful
<carlos> btw, the b5 upload will take a while
<asac> how many days?
<carlos> the import queue is a bit busy with oo.org processing
<asac> you think any chance to get the exports tomorrow morning?
<carlos> I hope not more than 1 day...
<asac> ok
<carlos> hmm, not sure about that...
 * asac crosses fingers
<carlos> I'm uploading everything, so it will be ready to be imported as soon as we clear the queue a bit
 * carlos -> lunch
<asac> folks cairo is borked ... so don't upgrade ;)
<asac> and teach the forums about that
<asac> ;
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: ^^
<armin76> what cairo?
<asac> today they roll a new tarball
<asac> armin76: latest
<asac> cwong1: could you get jimmy to provide a clean gconf patch at best tested to integrate well in the beta 5 xulrunner package?
<asac> cwong1: the one i got is not proper. i have no idea how it was created, but besides the clutter it appears to be diffed old UPSTREAM vs new master
<armin76> asac: and why is it broken?
<asac> armin76: it crashes ;)
<asac> no time to investigate further, especially because its known to be fixed in git
<asac> i am just the messenger ;)
<armin76> okay :)
<armin76> i guess its fixed in 1.5.20?
<asac> armin76: if that is released today then yes, i think so
<armin76> it is
<asac> we will know later.
<asac> afaik it will be uploaded directly
<asac> armin76: is it out yet?
<armin76> since 5 hours ago
<asac> then maybe thats the one broken :)
<asac> armin76: ok fix is uploaded
<asac> 1.5.20
<rzr> hi
<rzr> asac: are you waiting after me ? if yes ping me
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: pong
<asac> cwong1: got my gconf patch request :) ?
<cwong1> Got your message and will have Jimmy get you the patch when he comes in.. :)
<cwong1> asac: btw, my build falied again
<asac> cwong1: he can test it by dropping the patch in debian/patches/ and adding it to debian/patches/series
<asac> (in xulrunner-1.9 source)
<cwong1> asac: l will let jimmy know
<asac> cwong1: failed or just didn't use system-xul?
 * asac looks at ppa log
<cwong1> asac: it failed to build becuase the build system doesn't have the b5 libxul
<asac> cwong1: which build system are you talking about?
<cwong1> asac: the ubuntu-mobile ppa
<asac> cwong1: hardy?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> cwong1: the build succeeded
<asac>     *  midbrowser_0.3.0b5a-2_amd64.deb  (1.1 MiB)
<asac>     * midbrowser_0.3.0b5a-2_i386.deb (1.0 MiB)
<asac>     * midbrowser_0.3.0b5a-2_lpia.deb (1.0 MiB)
<asac> size looks sane for a xul build
<asac> most likely it was dependency wait
<cwong1> asac: oh...never midn
<asac> cwong1: no problem ;)
<cwong1> the built failure was from hppa and sparc
<asac> cwong1: let me know if it works as expected (e.g. without gcon)
<asac> cwong1: yeah. but i don't think thats build in ppa
<asac> cwong1: did someone upload to plain hardy already?
 * asac looking
<asac> cwong1: are you MOTU?
<asac> looks like the upload went to hardy
<asac> and you are listed as uploader
<asac> strange.
<asac> anyway. thanks. its in
<cwong1> asac: in the changelog, I specified hardy, is that the right thing to say
<cwong1> asac: also the build didnt work. when I run midbrowser, it complains that application.ini file is not found.  If I run it from the /usr/lib/midbrowser directory it works ok.
<asac> cwong1: yes the changelog entry is correct
<asac> cwong1: is there an application.ini file?
<cwong1> asac: yes it is in /usr/lib/midbrowser
<asac> ok ... where does the binary live?
<cwong1> cwong1: the actual binary lives in /usr/lib/midbrowser
<asac> ok
<asac> cwong1: whats in bindir?
<asac> script or link?
<cwong1> asac: but when you enter midbrowser it points to /usr/bin/midborwser and it is a symlink to /usr/lib/midborwser/midbdrowser
<asac> hmm
<cwong1> do I have to put the application.ini in /usr/bin?
<asac> cwong1: no
<asac> we don't do that for firefox either
<cwong1> or can I specify the MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME somehow to tell it where application.ini is located?
<asac> cwong1: so /usr/lib/midborwser/midbdrowser works, but /usr/bin/midbrowser doesn
<asac> cwong1: please don't do that. shouldn't be required
<cwong1> asac: let me give it a try
<cwong1> odd if I enter midbrowser alone it doesn't work but if I typed in /usr/bin/midbrowser or /usr/lib/midbrowser/midbrowser, it works
<asac> cwong1: maybe it runs a different midbrowser?
<asac> cwong1: try strace -f -eopen midbrowser
<cwong1> I did a which midbrowser and it says /usr/bin/midbrowser
<asac> to see where it gets its files from
<asac> cwong1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6630/
<asac> cwong1: thats from http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=blob;f=toolkit/xre/nsAppRunner.cpp;h=affc067746ad04bc92d3485c1f989950a6b78142;hb=hardy
<asac> which implements the XRE_GetBinaryPath function used to determine where to look for applicatoin.ini
<asac> maybe you can figure
<cwong1> asac: ok thanks
<asac> MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME should definitly not be needed
<Volans> Hi asac, I have pushed both upstream and ubuntu branches, updated the attached files on the bug and updated the wiki page Firefox3Extensions
<asac> Volans: let me look
<Volans> ok, I have to go in 10 minutes, I come back after 23 CEST, sorry :)
<asac> ok
<cwong1> asac: which repo. can I download the xrlrunner1.9~b54-rc2 that matches the one used in the mobile ppa build system?
<asac> cwong1: just use the latest hardy
<asac> its b5 final
<cwong1> ok
<fta> asac, is it just me or is gdb no longer loading the dbgsym files ?
<Jazzva> asac, about app-install-data ... do we still add Iceweasel/Icedove next to Firefox/Thunderbird
<Jazzva> ?
<jimmy_> asac: you need another patch for the gconf?
<Jazzva> asac, I mean, since there's no dependency on iceweasel in new FF extensions ...
<Jazzva> fta, I've noticed thunderbird-3.0 package in your PPA... How's it working? Enough safe to use? :)
<fta> i think so, backup your profile just to be on the safe side
<Jazzva> Oke ... I'll give it a spin then :)
<fta> asac, any progress with the plugins ?
<asac> jimmy_: the gconf patch is not usable as it is
<asac> it doesn't look like its been done against latest UPSTREAM, but some previous versoin
<asac> in short: much too much clean-up work for me to get this in shape
<asac> i'd appreciate if i could just drop that in xulrunner/patches and go
<asac> fta: dholbach did a backtrace today that looked good. no idea if he used -g though, but he install dbgsym
<asac> Jazzva: what do you mean by adding iceweasel next to firefox
<jimmy_> where can I get the latest UPSTREAM, and where is xulrunner/patches?
<Jazzva> asac: "... extension for Firefox" vs. "... extension for Firefox/Iceweasel"
<Jazzva> That's the way it was done before the current release
<Jazzva> So, do we still do it that way?
<asac> jimmy_: patches/ directory is in the xulrunner-1.9 package
<asac> Jazzva: how was that detail displayed?
<asac> Jazzva: or was that just unused meta info?
<Jazzva> well, Name is displayed as name :), comment is displayed when you click on the extension in the list
<Jazzva> No, it was displayed in the list of extensions in gnome-app-install
<asac> let me open that dialog
<Jazzva> can't remember what GenericName was for... It's just "Firefox/Iceweasel extension" for most of it
<Jazzva> *them
<asac> ah in the title
<asac> yes, i think that can be dropped
<asac> change it to Firefox if you touch such an entry
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> do you want me to change for all of them, or just for new extensions?
<Jazzva> (that don't mention iceweasel in the depends)
<asac> Jazzva: not sure. top prio is to add new extensions and maybe drop those that are not firefox 3
<Jazzva> ok ... i'll add new in the first commit
<Jazzva> then drop old in the second
<asac> then ... if we still have time we can also cleanup
<Jazzva> or, maybe just to say for Firefox 3 vs Firefox 2
<asac> Jazzva: point is we should have two dialogs
<jimmy_> asac: i downloaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+files/xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b5+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz, is this correct?  I don't see a patches directory
<asac> Jazzva: can you post an example file
<Jazzva> sure thing
<asac> jimmy_: apt-get source xulrunner-1.9 in hardy
<asac> will give you the complete debian package including the debian/patches directory
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6634/
<jimmy_> ok
<asac> let me look
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: ok just add for those support firefox-2 the same mimetype, but with firefox-2 at the end
<asac> Jazzva: for those that support firefox 3 we use the old mimetype
<asac> using both will make them appear in both dialogs
<fta> asac, plugin?
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> MimeType=application/x-debian-xul-extension-firefox-2
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<Jazzva> right :)...
<asac> fta: did you manage to see the debug message?
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<fta> asac, ?
<asac> fta:  i asked you to add a printf or break ... remember? you said you want to do that at home ;)
<fta> forgot. where was it already
<asac> fta: i have no other straw than the backtrace we looked at
<asac> so ... if its not that we have to get a backtrace somehow
<asac> maybe the reason you never get a backtrace is because of the dbgsym issue you mentioned?
<fta> i don't think so.
<asac> fta: its in the Gtk plugin window
<asac> nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2.cpp
<asac> CreateXEmbedWindow
<asac> look what value the window field has before it crashes
<asac> if its NULL then you have the same crash as the backtrace
<asac> and we can try to fix it
<asac> fta: can you run with valgrind? maybe there is a memory access error with good line numbers sometime before the crash
<fta> asac, it doesn't crash *inside* nsPluginNativeWindowGtk2::CreateXEmbedWindow()
<fta> boom, another crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/6635/
<fta> during a restart with a saved session
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636/
<asac> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<asac> fta: i think jazzva saw the nss crash with your archive today
<fta> valgrind shows a bunch of Source and destination overlap in memcpy(0xBEA675E8, 0xBEA675E8, 16)
<asac> code lines?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6638/
<fta> another bunch of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6641/
<asac> fta: do those happen directly before the flash crash?
<fta> it was so slow that i have no idea
<fta> the "Invalid read of size 4" occurred a lot so it's not the crasher
<asac> everything that doesn't happen right before the crash will make us look at the wrong place
<asac> anyway the last looks like the ssl issue
<asac> which might be something different
<Volans> asac: I'm back :) I have see your reply to the bug, thanks to link the branches, I have forgot to do that
<fta> i think i saw a backout in nss today
<fta> mozilla bug 427706
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427706 in Libraries "NSS_3_12_RC1 crashes in passwordmgr tests" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427706
<asac> RC1?
<fta> yes
<fta> i told you
<fta> it's not the same stack... hm
<fta> [reed], is there an nss chan on moznet ?
<asac> fta: there are basically two developers for nss
<[reed]> more than two
<[reed]> a lot more than two
<asac> yeah ;)
<[reed]> Sun and Red Hat
<fta> for http://paste.ubuntu.com/6635/
<asac> relay, bolyard and kengert
<asac> oops
<[reed]> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=mozilla%2Fsecurity%2Fnss&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=month&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac> no idea how to type those ;)
<fta> Jazzva, if you see another crash nss related, please capture a trace, bt + bt f
<Jazzva> hmm ... ok, though I switched back to hardy version
<fta> oh
<fta> nm then
<Jazzva> it happened mostly when I entered a username and a password, saved it, then changed it
<Jazzva> or when I saved another username on the same page
<fta> oh, then it was probably mozilla bug 427706
<Jazzva> when it would start to crash it wouldn't open the "Saved passwords" window in Preferences
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427706 in Libraries "NSS_3_12_RC1 crashes in passwordmgr tests" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427706
<fta> this is fixed now. I've pushed a new nss
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> that's the one
<Jazzva> something similar
<Jazzva> *** glibc detected *** ../../../../dist/bin/xpcshell: free(): invalid pointer:
<Jazzva> 0x0aa43b24 ***
<Jazzva> Good to hear it is fixed :)
<fta> [reed], from http://paste.ubuntu.com/6635/  what symbol should I report the crash from ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-09
<[reed]> ask kaie on moznet
<fta> mozilla bug 427889
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427889 in Libraries "crash in nss" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427889
<fta> going to bed
<asac> fta: night
<Jazzva> asac, I won't finish this tonight ... it will be ready tomorrow evening. Sorry for the delay. There's something else I have to do...
<Jazzva> Is that ok? I could stay up, if it must be ready tomorrow...
<asac> Jazzva: nono
<asac> take a rest :)
<asac> Jazzva: maybe push your changes to a branch as they are
<Jazzva> Good :)...
<asac> as a checkpoint ;)
<asac> Jazzva: extensions need to get in soon. the data should not be that hard to get in
<Jazzva> Well, there are only 5 done... Seems like 6 extensions are still not in the archive (useragentswitcher, all-in-one-sidebar, ...), or something...
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> and I still have to get the icons and stuff
<asac> they have definitly been source newed
<asac> yes. icons shold be in the bzr rees
<asac> trees
<Jazzva> damn, i forgot that :)...
<Jazzva> They are used in the extensions ... not thinking :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah at least those that have a icon in the addons dialog should have one
<Jazzva> Yep...
<asac> fta: we will demote flashsupport to not get pulled in by default
<fta> why ? it will prevent the sound to work with pulseaudio
<asac> people can opt in if they want to
<asac> anyway, we assigned our pulseaudio guy to see if there is any patch available
<asac> for the crashes
<[reed]> new flash just got released
<[reed]> fyi
<asac> hmm
<asac> [reed]: do you see crashes with libflashsupport?
<asac> (aka pulseaudio support for flash)
<[reed]> I get flash crashes, but it might just be in flash itself
<[reed]> checking
<[reed]> http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/49e43885-e464-11dc-8f26-001a4bd43e5c
<asac> [reed]: do you run pulseaudio?
<[reed]> oh, and didn't you see this crash the other day?
<[reed]> http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/28b5a3ee-ffb1-11dc-811d-001a4bd43e5c
<[reed]> pretty sure
<[reed]> that I do
<[reed]> checking
<asac> [reed]: yes. ill add a patch for that crash
<[reed]> what bug # was it?
<asac> basically a dump NULL check
<asac> [reed]: no idea. we found a patch in maemo
<[reed]> k
<asac> unfortunately, i am currently too overloaded to forward things until we release
<asac> as i could not follow up :(
<asac> [reed]: did you see that crash?
<[reed]> yes, those are my crash reports I gave you above
<[reed]> ones I've personally hit
<asac> [reed]: i have a bug id in launchpad, but I guess you asked for bmo id?
<asac> [reed]: indeed ... your crash involves libflashsupport
<asac> ok ... so you basically hit the two main crashers we see
<[reed]> and I use mozilla.org nightlies
<[reed]> not ubuntu builds
<[reed]> :)
<asac> yes
<asac> anyway ... you see the libflashsupport crash
<asac> so no difference
<asac> (actually thats why I asked you if you see those crashes to verify that its not ubuntu only)
<asac> [reed]: but you use libflashsupport from ubuntu, right?
<asac> fta: looking at flashsupport code right now. i think the ssl backtraces you got are really related to flashsupport
<asac> do you still have the paste ids?
<asac> so we can make a bug out of it?
<[reed]> paste ids?
 * asac scrollsback
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> I did build my own copy of libflashsupport at one point, but I may have swapped to the ubuntu version... checking
<[reed]> this is on my gutsy laptop
<[reed]> not my hardy laptop
<asac> [reed]: ok and you saw those crashes on gutsy?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> or hardy
<[reed]> gutsy
<asac> so its your own build right?
<asac> [reed]: did you use gnutls or openssl?
<[reed]> openssl
<asac> damn. i hoped that its a gnutls related issue
<asac> trying anyway
<asac> bang. segfault
<asac> good try ;)
<asac> hmmm ... now i got this before crash:
<asac> ** Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<asac> might be a pointer
<fta2> <fta> for http://paste.ubuntu.com/6635/
<fta2> asac, ^^ this one ?
<asac> yes
<asac> is that the one fixed by nss update?
<asac> fta2: ?
<fta2> no, see mozilla bug 427889
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427889 in Libraries "SIGPIPE from send() syscall, called from libpthread" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427889
<asac> flash today doesn't fix the issue ... damn
<asac> it fixes a few asserts though
<asac> (so at least some improvement)
<asac> fta2: ^^
<asac> fta2: gdb crashes for me now
<asac> fta2: it suddenly started. i could do it a few times but now its crashy
<Volans> asac:  have you looked at ubuntu-it-menu? If it's ok for you, I can ask DktrKranz to sponsor it
<asac> Volans: yes, tell him to use the bzr branch and push that before he uploads to ~ubuntu-dev
<Volans> thank you for the review asac, oh DktrKranz2 is here... if you want to tell him directly to avoid misunderstanding
<asac> ill drop info on the bug
<asac> Volans: i think to be safe you would need to add exception for the logo licenses in COPYING
<asac> ok dropped the ack
<Volans> asac: the exception is also in the LICENSE file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu/annotate/volans%40ubuntu-it.org-20080408173339-5n3tno7fsjhrg0p9?file_id=license-20080407174203-eay18jva50h2atma-1
<Volans> is what you sayng for COPYING?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ah ok
<asac> then all is good
<asac> its in the archive admins hand now
<Volans> ok thanks :)
<asac> Volans: can you also tell your sponsoree to set the bug to fix committed after upload?
<Volans> sure :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> carlos: did my imports already start to immport?
 * asac not asking if they are ready ;)
<carlos> asac: no, sorry, it will still need some time... oo.org is delaying everything :-(
<asac> how far is ooo?
<asac> carlos: does every ooo upload cause this?
<carlos> well, it's a mix of that and long running exports
<carlos> which degrade the performance a bit
<DktrKranz2> asac: I just read backlog. Is it ok to upload to NEW without further action from motu-release?
<DktrKranz2> (ubuntu-it-menu stuff)
<asac> DktrKranz2: yes. if i posted the FF exception bug in the bug referenced in changelog it should be fine
<CheGuevara> hi
<DktrKranz2> asac: last question. you said to move bzr repo to ~ubuntu-dev, is it enough to reparent it and adjust entry in debian/control?
<fta> asac, Bug 197786
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197786 in prism "Prism apps think I'm offline and no way to change it" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197786
<rzr> asac: thx for flashblock, hope it'll save FF3 lifetime expectancy
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 426681
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 426681 in Security: PSM "FF3RC1 should use NSS_3_12_RC2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426681
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750197
<fta> http://standblog.org/blog/post/2008/04/09/Video-interview%3A-Robert-Kairo-Kaiser-Seamonkey
<cwong1> asac: ping
<fta> [reed], http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681/  known ?
<[reed]> nope
<fta> ohoh, mxr has been updated
<daven__> hi
<fta> asac, gdb is crashing for me too now.
<fta> trying gdb inside gdb :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-10
<[reed]> so, I guess Hardy is shipping b5?
<asac> [reed]: its not in my hand ;)
<asac> [reed]: or is there a chance that rc1 is out by 21st apr?
<[reed]> 11 days... dunno
<[reed]> people are saying "late April"
<[reed]> dunno what that means
<asac> we release on 24th
<asac> 22nd would be good i guess
<asac> [reed]: for me its much more important that we release something that is guaranteed to be string frozen
<asac> e.g. no _new_ keys
<[reed]> well, we're string frozen right now
<asac> i doubt that b5 is really hard string frozen
<[reed]> b5 isn't
<[reed]> but we are string frozen now
<asac> so what strings were added?
<asac> after b5?
<[reed]> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_3.0rc1
<[reed]> umm, you'd just have to look at one of the l10n repos
<asac> this all wouldn't be much a problem if strin bundles could fall back to en-US if they are only partially translated
<asac> but they don't do that and so the UI ends up being busted
<[reed]> http://bonsai-l10n.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=l10n%2Fen-GB&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=explicit&mindate=2008-03-21+00%3A00%3A00&maxdate=2008-04-10+00%3A00%3A00&cvsroot=%2Fl10n
<[reed]> those?
<asac> looking
<asac> ok lets hope for RC1 then
<asac> hmm ... but thats en-GB
<asac> sure that the strings really landed after b5 for en-US :?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ill talk to blizzard about RC1
<asac> [reed]: how many things usually land after tree closes for baking?
<[reed]> we have a ton to go
<[reed]> we're not really "baking" per se
<[reed]> we basically just went into drivers-have-to-approve-everything mode
<[reed]> even blockers have to be approved now
<asac> welll ... code hand-off to build means release
<asac> :)
<asac> for me
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> yeah, well
<asac> just two steps away
<asac> guess those are big steps
<[reed]> I see 131 blockers left
<asac> P2?
<[reed]> all blockers
<[reed]> we're not doing it by priorities anymore
<asac> ok . sounds like not all will get fixed then ;)
<[reed]> well, they all have to be fixed
<[reed]> by RC1
<asac> OTOH, 131 is still managable
<asac> :)
<asac> its not like you only have 4 developers ;)
<asac> (i hope
<asac> )
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> yeah, and most blockers already have patches
<asac> wow ... thats a trick ;)
<asac> [reed]: do you know of any hard regressions in current trunk over b5?
<[reed]> not anything that really sticks out
<[reed]> nope
<asac> [reed]: nevermind. i am sure that string freeze doesn't guarantee me that no new strings are added :(
<[reed]> why not?
<asac> which is what causes me restless nights right now
<asac> id consider to ship rc1pre if that means frozen strings for sure
<[reed]> like, we're _really_ string frozen... it'll have to be an act of God before we had another string
<asac> well ... i read that you can still request approval from mconnor to breach new strings
<[reed]> add*
<[reed]> where?
<[reed]> where do you see that?
<asac> on some mailing list
<asac> let me search
<asac> That's the last string freeze for Firefox 3, if you have patches with
<asac> string changes, make sure to have the late-l10n keyword set, and ring
<asac> all bells and whistles to get the bugs triaged.
<asac> no idea
<asac> what late-l10n is empowered to
<asac> i will ping mconnor again
<asac> he didn't answer two days ago
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/msg/211615c0ace0c1ce
<asac> [reed]: if no strings were removed i could punch the latest strings into translations
<asac> (after b5)
<[reed]> well, some were removed, as when we change a string, we "rev the entity", which means renaming the entity, which removes a string and adds a new one, basically
<[reed]> but localizers are supposed to be done with all their work by today (Thursday)
<[reed]> so, again, it'll be an act of God before we change another string
<asac> [reed]: yeah ... point is that if we ship b5 we will have issues upgrading our translations.
<asac>  so ... option is to ship rc1pre
<[reed]> rc1pre isn't that bad
<asac> yeah i know ;)
<[reed]> it's a risk, yes
<asac> question is if the risk is higher than shipping b5
<asac> :)
<[reed]> but a pretty well calculated and controlled risk
<asac> maybe ill ask for permissions to name it 3.0ubu1
<asac> :)
<asac> so far our management chewed that we ship b5. but i think they are still digesting so its open if they get sick
<[reed]> well, talk to blizzard and mconnor
<asac> will do. have no choice i guess
<asac> lets hope they have a minute for me ;)
<DktrKranz2> asac: we're close to have ubuntu-it-menu, you said to move bzr repo to ~ubuntu-dev, is it enough to reparent it and adjust entry in debian/control accordingly, or there's something else to do?
<asac> DktrKranz2: the entry in control is already fixed afaik
<asac> you just need to branch volans .ubuntu branch and push that to ~ubuntu-dev instead
<asac> DktrKranz2: please hurry. i thought you already uploaded that yesterday
<asac> ill prod archive admins today to do a last round of NEW processing for ffox extensions ;)
<DktrKranz2> asac: sure. I'll do right now.
<asac> DktrKranz2: do a last commit on top that reads "* RELEASE VERSION to ubuntu/hardy"
<asac> just adapt changelog date to qualify a commit
<asac> thanks
<DktrKranz2> thank *you*
<asac> (maybe he still has UNRELEASED in changelog ... switch that to hardy"
<asac> in that commit
<asac> )
<DktrKranz2> in a couple of minutes, it will be in NEW
<asac> gogogo :-P
<asac> great
<asac> let me know
<DktrKranz2> sure
<asac> [reed]: read ... can you test something for me?
<asac> [reed]: personally i ave no issues to use flashplugin without libflashsupport together with ESD(pulseaudio) in hardy
<asac> can you confirm that everything works for you as well?
<asac> fta: ^^ can you please test the behaviour you experience with that combination?
<[reed]> can't test tonight
<asac> ok
<[reed]> maybe tomorrow
 * asac joins #ubuntu-testing
<asac> lets see what that channel is worth
<DktrKranz2> asac: done!
<asac> DktrKranz2: thx
<DktrKranz2> now it's in the hands of a-a guys
<asac> carlos: morning ;)
<carlos> asac: morning
<asac> carlos: looking at the translation page there it reads "Used in firefox in Ubuntu Hardy package "firefox-3.0" by Alexander Sack (asac: 142348) [ubuntumembers] [ubuntu-dev] [ubuntu-bugcontrol] [ubuntu-core-dev]  on 2008-04-07"
<carlos> asac: all patches are now on production
<asac> does that mean that the template is already imported?
<carlos> asac: URL?
<asac> carlos: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/de/+translate?show=untranslated&start=60
<asac> every entity is now used by ffox 3 on 7th apr
<carlos> asac: that just says that you translated that message
<carlos> or that someone uploaded a .po file using your name as the translator
<carlos> asac: beta5 is not yet uploaded, though. I'm trying to fix a problem with the import queue (related with oo.org)
<asac> carlos: ok
<carlos> and then, beta5 should be imported
<asac> carlos: could we punch in the template at least?
<asac> it don't need translations right now, but getting all strings would help me prepare initial langpacks for b5
<carlos> asac: the problem is the same for template and translations, so I need to fix that problem first (waiting for approval from management people to get that applied)
<asac> ok
<asac> thougth you might influence the import queue to do the template in between processing ooo translations ... but fine
<carlos> asac: the problem is that I don't have such direct control
<carlos> asac: I need to request raw DB command execution, which is the 'fix' I just requested to speed imports anyway...
<asac> carlos: ah ok. ill stop bothering you then ;)
<asac> sorry
<carlos> don't worry, you don't know the internals of our procedures so is not a problem to clarify it to you
<carlos> asac: btw, almost all times I visit planet.ubuntu.com my firefox dies
<carlos> asac: is that a known bug?
<carlos> asac: I'm with Hardy
<asac> carlos: flashplugin-nonfree?
<asac> installed?
<carlos> yeah, I have it
<asac> carlos: ok ... good then you are th enext tester ;)
 * carlos hides ...
<asac> please move away your /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
<carlos> :-D
<asac> and see if its gone
<asac> restart everything to be sure
<carlos> everything == my session?
<asac> carlos: do you have sound server enabled in sound prefs
<carlos> or just be sure that firefox is not really running?
<carlos> asac: yes, I do
<asac> carlos: to be safe yes. its important to see that no firefox nor flash is running anymore
<asac> so its not required to restart session
<asac> only instruction i have to rule out any leftovers though
<carlos> ok
<carlos> 'ps' and 'kill' should help here ;-)
<asac> yeah ... but you never know ;)
<asac> carlos: maybe its also important to see that noone has a file handle open on libflashsupport anymore (but not sure)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> asac: btw, why does it only happen with planet.ubuntu.com?
<asac> carlos: not sure if its the same issue ... does it help at all?
<carlos> it died again
<carlos> and lsof doesn't show to me any libflash file open
<asac> then its something different
<carlos> asac: the interesting bit is  that when I restart firefox
<asac> carlos: start firefox -safe-mode
<carlos> Ubuntu's planet loads well
<asac> he?
<carlos> the problem seems to be my usual combination of pages
<carlos> planet.gnome.org, barrapunto.com, planet.ubuntu.com
<carlos> then, crahs!
<carlos> asac: should I select any option in that dialog I get from -safe-mode ?
<asac> carlos: no
<asac> let me test
<asac> carlos: i don't see that crash :(
<carlos> trying to reproduce it now with the -safe-mode
<asac> ok ... lets wait for that then
<carlos> asac: hmm, nothing breaks with -safe-mode
<asac> carlos: ok ... its either an extension or plugin then
<asac> carlos: is flash enabled in -safe-mode?
<asac> can you see flash content?
<carlos> asac: given that I removed the library... I don't think so
<carlos> but let me check
<asac> carlos: ok, if it really crashed without flash its probably an extension
<asac> what are you using?
<carlos> asac: it died again... let me do the other check you asked me...
<carlos> asac: firebug and addblocker
<carlos> asac: firebug was installed manually not from a package
<carlos> asac: safe-mode does include flash plugin
<asac> include == keep enabled?
<asac> carlos: ok we have firebug in a package ... can you try that?
<carlos> asac: yes
<carlos> even if I removed that library you asked me to remove
<asac> carlos: libflashsupport?
<carlos> asac: does it work with firefox 3 ?
<asac> thats not flash thats just the pulse audio fix for it
<asac> carlos: firebug in the archive should work
<carlos> asac: I had to manually install it because the package in Ubuntu was not compatible
<carlos> asac: ah, ok
<carlos> ok, let me check
<carlos> asac: btw, should I restore that library?
<asac> carlos: no ... that library is bogus and causes crashes anyway ;)
<asac> so better keep it removed
<asac> carlos: ok, so if hte crash really reappears without -safe-mode it is an extension you can figure by disabling your extension and restarting and trying to reproduce
<carlos> asac: I'm installing now the firebug extension from the archive
<asac> great
<carlos> same problem with the one from the archive
 * carlos starts disabling extensions...
<carlos> asac: seems to work if I disable firebug extension
<asac> intersting
<asac> carlos: maybe it interferes with adblock?
<asac> are you using adblock-plus from the archive?
<asac> (or from addons.mozilla.org)
<asac> adblock-plus over adblock (plain)
<carlos> from the archive
<asac> carlos: so does it still crash with firebug enabled, but with adblock disabled?
<carlos> sorry, got distracted with something else
<carlos> let me check...
<asac> no problem ;)
<carlos> asac: yeah, seems to be a problem having adblockplus and firebug enabled at the same time
<asac> carlos: hmm. ok
<carlos> asac: just as a followup, I got a crash again with adblockplus disabled and firebug enabled
<carlos> asac: so maybe is just firebug
<asac> carlos: ok. thanks for the info. please file one
<carlos> not the combination of both
<asac> carlos: do you have a .crash that you could submit?
<carlos> where is it stored?
<asac> in /var/crash
<asac> submitting by double clicking would submit it
<carlos> oh, the bug reporting tool in Ubuntu found it
<asac> there might be some private data in the coredump obviously, but the bug is private until we reviewed the backtrace and removed the coredump
<carlos> that was what I was going to ask you
<carlos> will cookies and cached password appear there?
<asac> carlos: they might. apport submitted crashes are private. we can instantly take a look and remove any sensitive parts before we open it up
<carlos> ok
<carlos> asac: dude, I'm still uploading the core...
<fta> hi
<fta> bug 49613
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<fta> asac, any idea why this bug is back ?
<fta> bug 177856
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177856 in nspluginwrapper "Gutsy 64: nspluginwrapper errors with flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177856
<fta> mozilla bug 427385
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 427385 in GFX: Thebes "april 6th ff3 trunk crash when opening this huge PNG [XError: 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)']" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427385
<asac> carlos: please dn't cancel the upload ;) ... otherwise we won't get any backtrace ;)
<asac> fta: i think its your bug and except crashing firefox it just crashes flash leaving a grey area
<fta> ?
<fta>  bug 49613 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<fta> i confirm this one is back
<asac> no you didn't paste that one
<asac> bug 49613 that was never gone. i think its waiting for the fix on flash side
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<fta> [Thu 14:41] <fta> bug 177856
<asac> ah i misread
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177856 in nspluginwrapper "Gutsy 64: nspluginwrapper errors with flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177856
<asac> i read:
<asac> 14:41 < fta> asac, any idea why this bug is back ?
<asac> 14:41 < fta> bug 177856
<asac> ;)
<fta> k
<fta> strangely, trunk in wine / vista is almost perfect :)
<fta> i expected it to break everywhere (because of wine) but it's clean
<asac> he?
<asac> you mean running firefox 3 .exe?
<fta> yes
<fta> i need to run a windows app needing shockwave, it doesn't work out of the box so i installed ff3 inside wine and let it install shockwave from inside wine
<fta> (as installing directly from the setup.exe didn't work at all)
<fta> it installed fine, yet my app still complain about missing shockwave 10 (i've installed the current one, ie 11)
<carlos> asac: I didn't cancel it, but it failed (after more than 30 minutes...)
<asac> carlos: damn ;)
<asac> carlos: you could install xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym and firefox-3.0-dbgsym and run firefox in gdb to get a backtrace as well
<asac> carlos: the apt lines for dbgsym packages is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> s/gutsy/hardy/ i guess
<asac> fta: crazy
<carlos> ok
<asac> maybe we should drop ffox from distribution and run wine ;)
<fta> asac, i don't need ff3 in wine, i just need a shockwave recognized by a w$ app
<asac> yeah i got that ;)
<asac> still it works which is really great imo
<fta> maybe it's a 64b issue (my laptop) as i don't remember having to do that when I setup the same app on my (32b) desktop months ago
<asac> hmm. yeah does wine run 64b?
<fta> donno
<fta> oops, ff3 crash
<fta> youtube, login, login with google account, boom
<asac> yeah if youtube is involved everything can happen
<asac> if flashsupport is used
<fta> nope, seems to be another nss crash
<asac> fta: can you pleas move libflashsupport.so away and give me an update what works and what not with most recente flash + PA ?
<fta> I've had no crash flash related since yesterday's flash update
<asac> fta: well it works here too
<fta> <asac> fta: looking at flashsupport code right now. i think the ssl backtraces you got are really related to flashsupport
<asac> fta: i tried openssl it didn't help for the crashes
<asac> and those are nss symbols
<asac> only thing i could imagine is that flash keeps using file descriptors that are already used somewhere else
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6699/
<asac> fta: the ticket that covers our crash in flashssuport is:
<asac> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/225
<fta> i thought this PORT_ZFree_Util() crash was fixed 2 days ago.. hm
<fta> "Opened 3 months ago"
<fta> damn dbgsym, my upgrade was incomplete
<asac> fta: hmm likely not because of ffox+xul dbgsym?
<fta> i had nss dbgsym from my previous update but not for the last one
<fta> asac, it seems i need backup from a cannonical guy to have dbgsym in ppa
<fta> see #lp
<asac> fta: thats has been frequently requested by other canonical guys alrady. such things take ages
<fta> just read the last few lines..
<asac> i am not in that channel ... just joined now
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6700/
<fta> er, 200+ rss news every 6h those days, I can't cope with that
<asac> fta: ill ask around, but i think that distro team already expressed their interest in this
<fta> ok, thanks
<asac> Volans: hi. i think your extension has been newed
<asac> archive admins pointed out that you ship as GPLv2 or later, but some files are already GPLv3
<Volans> Hi asac, yes, DktrKranz has uploaded it, is in the queuq
<Volans> *queue
<asac> Volans: it should already be source newed
<Volans> what files are GPL3 ?
<asac> it will get in, but we should upload an update that names the GPLv3 files in debian/copyright or upgrade everything to GPLv3
<asac> Volans: some .js files
<Volans> I'm checking
<asac> Volans:
<asac> 12:36 < seb128> content/ubuntuit files are GPL 3 or newer too
<asac> 12:36 < seb128> chrome/content/ubuntuit files are GPL 3 or newer too
<Volans> mmmh I have found! I have copied into any code files the preamble of the GPL license copied from the GPL site that now show the 3 version
<Volans> and I have forgot to change the number from 3 to 2, but the link below point to the GPLv2 license...
<asac> Volans:
<asac> 12:35 < seb128> asac: defaults/preferences/ubuntuit.js is GPL 3 or newer, as are  build.xml chrome.manifest install.rdf and the debian/copyright says  it's GPL 2 or newer
<Volans> yeah, I see, ig mistake, my fault, sorry
<Volans> How I can solve this? put all in GPL 2 correctly is not possible now?
<asac> Volans: well ... its your decision. either upgrade everything to GPLv3 or later or use GPLv2 everywhere
<asac> Volans: id suggest to use GPLv3 :)
<fta> could someone update adblock-plus, 0.7.5.4 is out upstream
<asac> tell that rainCT
<asac> upgrade .upstream ... merge to .ubuntu and bump the log
<Volans> asac: the gnome icon theme that I use is GPL version 2 only
<Volans> as I see in  /usr/share/doc/gnome-icon-theme/copyright
<asac> Volans: ok. fix the licensing in .upstream to use GPLv2 or later everywhere
<asac> and then merge that over to .ubuntu and bump upstream version with new changelog entry
<asac> thanks
<asac> carlos: maybe the trnaslation tar.gz didn't arrive because it was stuck in queue NEW?
<asac> carlos: its definitly in the uploaded firefox binary changes
<asac> carlos: so maybe its there now?
<asac> (queue is now empty)
<asac> RainCT: i think we can upgrade adblock if we can declare this a mere bug fix release :)
<asac> at best today as the archive is not yet locked
<carlos> asac: did you upload an update?
<asac> carlos: no ... the last firefox upload
<DktrKranz2> asac: any licensing issues with ubuntu-it-menu? a-a accepted it, so probably it's ok for them ATM
<asac> i referred to
<asac> carlos: i just wanted to point out that it might have been stuck i nQUEUE for a day or two ... so maybe it arrived later than xulrunner
<asac> DktrKranz2: they complained about the GPLv3 GPLv2 mix and accepted it based on the promise that we fix it
<carlos> asac: let me check...
<asac> DktrKranz2: and it now turned out that GPLv3 is not ok because of GPLv2 only of icon theme :(
<DktrKranz2> asac: ah... do they want to be fixed right now, or we can dalay to new upstream?
<asac> DktrKranz2: we should fix the .upstream branch, bump the upstream version and merge that to ubuntu branch to bake a new upload
<asac> so its a minor new upsream bump
<asac> and we should do that now (in cooperation with Volans)
<DktrKranz2> and just to fix licensing issues, so I guess it won't hurt motu-release
<Volans> yes, I can update the .upstream and .ubuntu branches in a few minutes
<asac> DktrKranz2: they delagated the approval to me
<asac> for extensions
<asac> Volans: yeah. just remember to use bzr merge ../*upstream in the .ubuntu branch ;)
<asac> but i guess you know how to merge :)
<asac> thanks
<DktrKranz2> asac: ah, right. I forgot.
<carlos> asac: no, it didn't appear
<asac> carlos: pitti said that its a problem on your side because its in .changes
<asac> let me search for the changes uploaded
<asac> carlos: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13136097/firefox-3.0_3.0~b5%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<asac> ad96449821055225ed3702820e885aa7 34922 raw-translations - firefox-3.0_3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> asac: well, I don't see it in people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/translations
<carlos> and that's from buildd
<asac> carlos: how does it get there?
<carlos> before we really get it in Launchpad
<carlos> asac: some 'magic' from buildd
<asac> ok lets ask lamont then i guess ;)
<carlos> I don't know that process
<carlos> asac: I know that we had a bug in Launchpad that was ignoring .xpi files
<carlos> that's already fixed on production
<asac> carlos: ok. lets see if he has an idea
<asac> i prodded him in -devel now
<carlos> so next upload should show it if we really are getting it from buildd
<carlos> ok
<asac> carlos: oh the ffox template was imported?
<carlos> ?
<asac> i have "red" section on translation page again (which wasn't there before)
<asac> hmm .. .maybe not.
<asac> just confused
<Volans> asac: what you suggest for the license due to the fact that gnome-icons are GPL 2 only. Is better that I release my code under GPL 2 only or GPL 2 and newer? and the global package can ge gpl 2 or newer or must be gpl 2 only?
<asac> Volans: definitly "or later"
<asac> only is always a lock in and removed flexibility without reason
<Volans> ok, for my cose I use the standard form: "either version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later version."
<carlos> asac: this is what you should care of: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+imports
<asac> you can use GPL 2 or later ... the icons will make it implicitly GPL 2 only ... but if you switch icons they will be GPL or later
<Volans> s/cose/code/
<RainCT> argh, CVS is a mess :/
<carlos> asac: until it's not empty or with the entries in 'Imported' it's not yet handled
<asac> Volans: maybe name the icons that are GPLv2 only explicitly (like exception)
<Volans> quite all the icons are GPL2 only.... :(
<asac> carlos: ok :(
<asac> carlos: i desperately need those ;(
 * asac whining mode
<asac> thanks
<carlos> asac: we already fixed the problem with oo.org
<asac> Volans: yes. thats a shame, and probably due to folks not knowing what they are doing
<carlos> asac: so it's just now a matter of wait for the queue to handle those
<asac> Volans: but you have to accept their decision :)
<asac> ok off for a while travelling the world :)
<asac> be back later
<asac> Volans: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-it-menu/1.0.6-0ubuntu1
<RainCT> any idea why the version file in adblock-plus's CVS still says 0.7.5.3 (http://www.mozdev.org/source/browse/adblockplus/src/version?rev=1.27;content-type=text%2Fplain) ?
<RainCT> (s/any idea/is that normal)
<fta> donno, on AMO, it's 0.7.5.4
<RainCT> fta: yes, on adblockplus.org too, but not on the CVS
<RainCT> or at least on the versions file
<RainCT> perhaps they just forgot to change it there..
<RainCT> asac: btw, adblock-plus is also compatible with Thunderbird. Do we want the package to work with it?
<fta> oh, the latest flash update was a security update. hmm.  http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/04/security-update-for-adobe-flash-plugin/
<Volans> asac: I have uploaded to upstream the files with the correct license preamble, due to the GPLv2 only for Gnome icons I have changed the LICENSE file, can you see it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.upstream
<Volans> maybe can you check it?
<RainCT> asac, fta: bug 215201
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215201 in adblock-plus "New adblock-plus version: 0.7.5.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215201
<fta> RainCT, no debdiff ?
<fta> (debian/* only)
<asac> RainCT: i added the info about FFe bug to bug
<asac> go ahead
<asac> asap
<asac> (before the archive locks down)
<asac> RainCT: i have no feedback on how much adblock plus breaks thunderbird or works so Id rather say no for hardy.
<asac> but in the end this is the maintainers decision ;)
<asac> or whoever cares most
<fta> asac, for bug 214620, i propose:
<fta> -DisplayIf: pgrep firefox -U $(id -u) > /dev/null
<fta> +DisplayIf: ! ps -C firefox -U $(id -u)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214620 in firefox-3.0 "hardy livecd asks for firefox-3.0 restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214620
<asac> fta: didn't you change that for last release?
<fta> yep but obviously, people are still complaining
<fta> the doc is unclear
<asac> fta: you remember i what the original test was?
<asac> i got that command from mvo. he is the guy who implemented this, so he knows the pattern
<asac> so if you just s/firefox-3/firefox/ then i don't know
<RainCT> fta:   bzr diff -rXX..18 debian/   is your friend :)
<RainCT> asac: uploading, thanks
<fta> asac, pulseaudio is using ps -C
<fta> only the return code seems to be important
<asac> fta: yes. but why '!' ?
<fta> try it :)
<asac> fta: well ... i really think its a problem in the livecd creation.
<asac> why is the notifier file placed in /var/... at all
<asac> we do that in postinst and only if the firefox process is running
<asac> that shouldn't be the case for the livecd
<asac> ill ask the guy on the bug
<asac> if the file is really placed there then displaying the notification is the right thing to do if firefox is running
<Volans> asac: maybe have you seen the new license file I have linked above?
<asac> no ;) ... i just arrived. let me sort before diving into things again :)
 * asac doig that now
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, this is dirty anyway, xul should handle that itself
 * asac reconstructs (33/100)
<fta> ?
<asac> hehe ... just a joke
<asac> fta: its known that this is dirty and I planned to have a session for this at UDS
<asac> its not simple to do properly obviously
<RainCT> asac: archives are already frozen.. "Waiting for approval: adblock-plus 0.7.5.4-0ubuntu1 (source)"
<asac> i have a few half-grown ideas in my head. but we need to coordinate everything with the apt maintiner
<asac> RainCT: hmm.
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-April/025259.html
<asac> those are the univers guidelines
<asac> apparently i can approve things.
<asac> RainCT: did you test that it works?
<RainCT> asac: yes, I'm using it right now
<asac> ok re-acked to be sure
<asac> RainCT: is the bug in changelog?
<RainCT> asac: yes :)
<asac> ok ... if nothing happens in lets say two days let me know ;)
<asac> but i guess archive-admins are doing this full time now ... so it shouldn't take that long
<asac> especially since this upload is probably on top of the queue :)
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox b5 in final hardy? p > 95% :(
<RainCT> what's "p"? :P
<asac> Volans: ok, can you make a new release out of .upstream by bumping extension version to 1.0.7 or 1.0.6.1? then merge it over to ubuntu, open a bug about licensing issues so i can grant exception for that and remember to note that in .ubuntu changelog entry?
<asac> Volans: bumping version in .upstream branch first.
<asac> Volans: maybe consider to use that bzr branch as the official upstream branch ;)
<asac> you could even great a project for your extension in launchpad ;)
<asac> RainCT: p == probability
 * asac phone
<jimmy_> asac: I just sent you the gconf patch
<RainCT> ahh, hadn't noticed the question mark before it.. why is there a sad face then? :P
<asac> jimmy_: thanks. looking
<asac> takes a bit :/
<Volans> asac: no problem to use the upstream as the official code repository and / or open a project on LP for that
<asac> RainCT: well that means that firefox rc1 in hardy final? p < 5% :)
<asac> Volans: welcome. if you need support to set things up let me know
<asac> Volans: you can either use the firefox-extensions project as now ... or create your own and push the .upstream branch there
<jimmy_> asac: i think the diff included the flip as well, so you might want to take that out, /modules/libpref/src/init/all.js
<RainCT> asac: "p < 5%  :)
<RainCT> p > 95% :(
<asac> jimmy_: thanks if its just that hunk i can sort that
<asac> jimmy_: actually midbrowser with xul works here on my amd64 ... i got a wierd X error with it on i386
<asac> (the one from hardy archive i mean)
 * RainCT decides to stop wondering about nonsense and goes to study for his exam tomorrow ^^
<asac> RainCT: yeah ;)
<asac> jimmy_: only thing i notice right away is that the grabanddrag hand in the toolbar is pretty much coarse grained because of the toolbar resize i guess
<jimmy_> asac: why you testing it in amd64? should be intel chips only :)
<asac> jimmy_: i have amd here
<asac> jimmy_: it works on amd ... it breaks on intel ;)
<asac> jimmy_: my main development system in amd ... feel free to sponsor me a quad core super intel box ... ill dispose this one gracefully :)
<jimmy_> asac: LOL, carl is the right guy to ask :)
<asac> damn he is not online ;)
<jimmy_> asac: we are working on some problematic font issues right now
<asac> jimmy_: yeah i read carls post about status
<asac> jimmy_: why do you still run as root?
<asac> thats a bad idea in the beginning
<asac> does UME still have no user by default?
<jimmy_> asac: we don't run as root in our image, but we test it in the chroot environment before in xepher
<asac> ah. so is it reproducible in xephyr?
<asac> (though i run it as user there as well)
<jimmy_> asac: we didn't expect it to produce different rendering behaviors
<jimmy_> asac: yeah, it is reproducable in xepher
<asac> jimmy_: running as root might confuse everything. especially if you have a xul + ffox split
<asac> its not supposed to have write access and might create component and chrom registry data in pkglibdir
<asac> which might cause all kind of wierd issues later on
<jimmy_> asac: also the some stupid Chinese sites don't work, even on the regular Firefox on Hardy
<asac> further, i think there are even parts of gtk that get disabled if you run as root. at least i remember to see some wierd uid==0 checks with return in some gtk/gnome lib
<asac> jimmy_: have a page?
<jimmy_> asac: www.sohu.com
<jimmy_> and mall.sina.com.cn
<asac> jimmy_: what kind of rendering issues do you experience. the latter looks pretty decent
<jimmy_> it's some minor font issue
<asac> (for the untrained eye)
<jimmy_> in sohu.com, where the top of the page, after the login password edit fields, there are 2 links 注册 帮助
<jimmy_> they should be on the same row as the login fields, but in FF 3.0, they got wrapped to the next row
<asac> jimmy_: zooming out fixes that for me
<jimmy_> in mall.sina.com, the fonts in blue on the left menu also have the same problem
<asac> jimmy_: i think they use absolute width somewhere on the site
<asac> so it depends on the font used
<asac> our default font appears to be too big to fit in that area
<asac> so firefox has to overflow
<jimmy_> asac: i know, we think that the N810 uses different chinese fonts than we do
<asac> jimmy_: i think the chines fonts we are using could definitly be improved. please talk to ArneGoetje who is responsible for asian fonts in ubuntu
<asac> jimmy_: maybe he knows better which fonts should be used ... and then we can figure why they are not the default
<jimmy_> asac: is he in here?
<asac> jimmy_: his nick is ArneGoetje in #ubuntu-devel
<asac> he is  in taiwan so probably asleep
<jimmy_> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> but i can ask him to get in here tomorrow
<asac> jimmy_: i think you can better catch each other in yours evening and his morning?
<asac> jimmy_: ill tell him to ping you here if he wakes up
<asac> ok done
<jimmy_> asac: allright
<asac> jimmy_: he is still awake
<ArneGoetje> hi
<asac> ArneGoetje: jimmy_
<asac> jimmy_: ArneGoetje  :)
<asac> shake hands ;)
<ArneGoetje> what's the problem?
<asac> ArneGoetje: let me paste
<asac> ArneGoetje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710/
<asac> ArneGoetje: thats about midbrowser but the same rendering issues exist in firefox we have
<asac> looks like the sizing of the font is not what the site expects
<asac> most likely just a crappy site, but maybe we have a better font?
<asac> actually to my untrained eyes the fonts look pretty coarse
<jimmy_> asac: actually zooming out doesn't fix it for me
<jimmy_> i am still seeing the login button and the two words after right underneath the login fields
<jimmy_> they should line up
<asac> jimmy_: it fixes it for me for sure.
<asac> (welll if you can say fix at all)
<asac> jimmy_: first zoom out -> button moves to top row
<asac> second zooomout -> both links are up as well
<jimmy_> asac: i tried 2 zoom-outs, still at the bottom
<asac> wow i really think that site is too crappy to consider fix worthy
<jimmy_> i am testing on a fresh Hardy beta image using FF beta 4 it comes with
<asac> i mean they position the flash banners in absolute divs
<asac> so if i resize the window things get wierd
<jimmy_> asac: i know, carl and i don't even consider those as bugs
<asac> hi willguaraldi ;)
<willguaraldi> hi!
<ArneGoetje> that's really a page design issue.
<asac> jimmy_: do you have any rendering issues you consider real bugs?
<asac> ArneGoetje: the font doesn't look AA for me?
<jimmy_> but we are being pressued to fix them because the N810 which is also FF-based, can passed those sites
<jimmy_> asac: not really, they are all the same font issues
<jimmy_> asac: similar but a little different
<ArneGoetje> asac: correct. it should be wwnquanyi-zenhei with embedded bitmaps turned on. AA on such a small size is unreadable and hurst the eyes.
<asac> ok ... ArneGoetje do we have other chinese fonts that have a smaller sizing so jimmy_ can workaround this?
<asac> embedded bitmaps? what the hell is going on :(
<asac> anyway, do we have fonts that are somehow differently sized`
<asac> ?
<ArneGoetje> the page requests a fontsize of 12px and that's what it gets.
<asac> i think the problem is not height, but width here
<jimmy_> ArneGoetje, can we install some other font package for now to work around this?
<ArneGoetje> jimmy_: no.
<asac> in german there are fonts that are wider at 12px and fonts that are tinier
<asac> maybe the same exists for chinese?
<asac> like wwnquanyi-zenhei-squeezed ;)
<ArneGoetje> CJK fonts are sqared. 12px is 12x12 pixels. all bitmap fonts with this size display the same.
<asac> ok so chinese is monospaced by-definition?
<ArneGoetje> yes
<jimmy_> ArneGoetie, if Nokia's N810 can read those right, they must be using some proprietory fonts?
<ArneGoetje> actually they are dualspaced.
<asac> ArneGoetje: i read ChinaRep and 17173 in latin
<ArneGoetje> jimmy_: probably
<asac> maybe that is ment to be smaller?
<asac> jimmy_: do they use firefox 2?
<asac> e.g. gecko 1.8?
<jimmy_> they use FF 3
<jimmy_> alpha1 based
<asac> jimmy_: what dpi do you have on your screens?
<jimmy_> how do i check that?
<Volans> asac: do we still need keeping my .ubuntu branch when there is an identical one in the ~ubuntu-dev?
<asac> jimmy_: xpdyinfo gives you your screen width and height
<asac> jimmy_: calculation is done accordingly
<asac> those are in mm afaik
<asac> so you need to convert to inch first
<asac> Volans: no, what you do is that you mark it as "merged" in branch details
<asac> that way it will disappear
<asac> Volans: for next update you would push to ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu.LPbugid or ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu.TOPICNAME
<asac> like ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu.RELEASE.0.7.x
<asac> and then you can request merge opn launchpad
<jimmy_> command not found for xpdyinfo
<asac> jimmy_: typo alert ;)
<asac> $ xdpyinfo | grep resolution resolution:    93x92 dots per inch
<asac> those are two lines ... no idea why paste messed it up
<ArneGoetje> hmm... ok, I think I know the rendering issue.
<jimmy_> resolution:    111x111 dots per inch
<asac> jimmy_: try to force 96dpi
<asac> jimmy_: do you have gnome?
<jimmy_> yes
<asac> appearence -> font -> details (thats where you set font dpi)
<asac> but apparently those are not honoured for that particular chinese font
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^ ?
<jimmy_> asac: but it is set to 96
<asac> why do latin fonts resize, but those chinese dont?
<asac> jimmy_: ok. then also tweak ffox and set layout.css.dpi to 96+
<asac> 96
<ArneGoetje> the rendering uses the serif font by default, which uses AR PL Uming. This font has monospaced latin characters, whereas the sans-serif font wqy-zenhei has proportional latin charcaters. This should make the difference. Enforcing the page rendering with sans-serif might fix it.
<asac> jimmy_: otherwise maybe try to use 111 in font appearence
<asac> ArneGoetje: thanks.
<asac> ArneGoetje: where can we find that font?
<asac> do we need a package?
<ArneGoetje> ttf-wqy-zenhei. It's pulled by language-support-zh
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<asac> ArneGoetje: but the non-latin chars are still monospaced?
<asac> (just curious about this other world)
<ArneGoetje> CJKglyphs are always monospaced
<jimmy_> so i just apt-get that font package?
<asac> ok ... you said that. thanks for confirming ;)
<asac> jimmy_: install that language-support-zh thing
<jimmy_> ok, pulling
<jimmy_> some 155mb :)
<asac> jimmy_: appears like you lack proper chinese support :)
<ArneGoetje> hm no... that one still doesn't fix it... maybe they used some condensed font when they created the layout?
<ArneGoetje> I forced firefox to use sans-serif for Simplified Chinese pages.
<ArneGoetje> I try again by enforcing WQY-Zenhei explicitely...
<jimmy_> right, we tried tweaking the default font types for CN-zh in about:config
<jimmy_> they have no effect on it
<ArneGoetje> nope, even worse...
<ArneGoetje> so, the page expects some condensed glyphs, at least for the latin part...
<fta> [reed], mozilla bug 368091 killed me
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 368091 in XUL Widgets "Toolkit's about:license needs to allow for different "official binaries" line" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368091
<fta> [reed], http://paste.ubuntu.com/6711/
<asac> fta: does the bustage fix help?
<[reed]> I think they're working on it
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> there is a patch ;)
<[reed]> check the bustage fix
<asac> landed
<asac> .... so I checked in this fix to
<asac> hopefully fix them.
<fta> I don't have content/overrides at all
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/content/
<asac> yeah
<jimmy_> Arnegoetje, the language-support-zh doesn't fix it, and makes it worse, i changed the default font type for zh to serif instead of sans-serif to revert it back to normal
<asac> jimmy_: but if it changed something there is hope imo :)
<jimmy_> asac: yeah, that's what carl and I have been playing around, with fonts all day :(
<jimmy_> asac: i don't really think it affects the usability at all, LOL, to us, the page seem fine
<asac> jimmy_: yeah ... just ignore minorities :-P
<asac> anyway. personally i would refuse to hunt anything that happens on crappy sites with fixed sizing ;)
<jimmy_> asac: but we still need to fix them to pass those IVP tests
<ArneGoetje> jimmy_: maybe you can google for opendesktop-fonts-1.4.2.tar.gz and try those. they have been modified to resemble M$ MingLiU, whis is used in Taiwan. Maybe the Latin glyphs there fit better... (but I doubt it).
<asac> jimmy_: write an extension that forcefully reduces font size on that site :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: +1
<asac> ArneGoetje: hwat is it "traditional chinese" ?
<asac> (taiwan or hong kong)? or simlified?
<jimmy_> asac: simplied chinese
<jimmy_> taiwan and hong kong uses traditional chinese
<ArneGoetje> asac: Traditional: TW + HK + MO. Simplified: CN + SG
<ArneGoetje> asac: the page we are talking about uses simplified chinese
<asac> jimmy_: i managed to move the button up by changing the gnome theme ;)
<asac> maybe you need to fix the textbox sizing in gtkrc
<asac> yeah ... with "glider" theme the button comes up
<ArneGoetje> asac: hey, that's a good idea... maybe compare it to a windows machine, how the textboxes render there...
<asac> with high contrast even ... strange
<asac> anyone knows how to tune the inner padding of text fields in gtk?
<jimmy_> i installed the languange-support-zh, the button also came up, but the two words are still at the bottom
<ArneGoetje> I think it might be a mixed font and layout issue... can you please compare the page on a windows box and see what is different there?
<jimmy_> i think you are right tho, the login boxes seem to be longer in FF than in IE, at least to my eyes
<jimmy_> maybe some theme issues as well
<ArneGoetje> Either the font is much more condensed (which is unlikely), or the textbox sizes and other elements on that page are narrower...
<jimmy_> its the width of the textboxes
<jimmy_> i think
<ArneGoetje> ok...
<jimmy_> in IE, the end of the last textbox ends 2 words in front of TV
<ArneGoetje> jimmy_: at 天 or at 邮 ?
<jimmy_> 天
<ArneGoetje> ah... that explains it...
<ArneGoetje> I think the only font related issue might be the 'space' width... 输入法 has been forced into a new line...
<asac> jimmy_: i think you can tweak this in gtkrc ... i am pretty sure
<asac> ArneGoetje: can we try other space width?
<ArneGoetje> asac: that's font specific.
<asac> ArneGoetje: in this case its monospaced?
<asac> hmmm rather half the size i guess
<asac> ArneGoetje: forus also the submit button gets in the next row
<ArneGoetje> asac: if you use sans-serif, then it's proportional... but the 'space' glyph may be wider than in some windows fonts.
<asac> (because you said that only 输入法 is in another line for you)
<ArneGoetje> asac: I was comparig only that line.
<asac> ok
<ArneGoetje> because that line apart from the logo on the left, is pure text. So, it's easier to spot font problems. So, as 输入法 gets kicked off the line, I suspect the 'space' glyph in our fonts is wider than in the windows fonts the page was designed for.
<asac> ArneGoetje: how easy can the font be edited to have a smaller space?
<asac> i imagine that changing spaces is one of the only tasks that appears to be not hard in designing fonts ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: just open the font in fontforge, adjust the glyph in U+0032 and generate a new font. For the bitmaps inside that font, they migth need to be rebuikt for that glyph.
<ArneGoetje> eh... U+0020 of course
<asac> jimmy_: try that as a measure ;)
<ArneGoetje> as I see the page requests the Arial font... so, I would compare the glyphs width of the Arial font with the one in WQY ZenHei
<ArneGoetje> but the difference should be only minimal.
<jimmy_> i am a little lost, what is glyph in fonts?
<ArneGoetje> optionally you can try to create a new alias in fontconfig, let's say "sans-serif-condensed" and force DejaVu Sans Condensed as first font, followed by WenQuanYi ZenHei.
<ArneGoetje> jimmy_: the glyph is what get rendered on the screen... the graphical representation of a given codepoint. The font maps codepoints to glyphs.
<jimmy_> ArneGoetji: so using fontconfig to create an alias will be easier?
<ArneGoetje> jimmy_: probably... I'm trying now.
<asac> jtv: still there?
<jtv> asac: no, my day is really over!
<asac> jtv: ok sleep well
<asac> ;)
<asac> cu @noon
<jtv> :-)
<jimmy_> i'll be back, grab some lunch
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think you should go to bed too ;) ... thanks for you help so far!
<fta> [reed], $ cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot -q -z 3 co -P -A -l mozilla/toolkit/content/overrides
<fta> cvs server: cannot find module `mozilla/toolkit/content/overrides' - ignored
<fta> cvs [checkout aborted]: cannot expand modules
<fta> how is that patch supposed to work at all ?
<asac> fta: i think that directlry might be created during build time
<fta> hm, no
<fta> Checking in browser/base/content/overrides/app-license.html;
<fta> app-license.html
<fta> initial revision: 1.1
<fta> done
<fta> that's from the bug
<fta> oh lol
<fta> browser/base/ vs toolkit
<fta> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot -q -z 3 co -P -A -l mozilla/browser/base/content/overrides/
<fta> U mozilla/browser/base/content/overrides/app-license.html
<asac> good
<asac> fta: i think the bustage fix should fix it
<fta> I don't have that file in my tarball, it could be mozclient...
<asac> fta: most likely time screw again?
<asac> or did you try to run mozclient on latest head?
<fta> latest head
<ArneGoetje> asac: yeah.. nothing I can do here... DejaVu Sans Condensed also doesn't help much here...
<fta> but I use dates anyway
<asac> fta: that could be it i guess
<fta> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot -q -z 3 co -P -A -D '2008/04/10 12:06 PST' -l mozilla/browser/base/content/overrides/
<fta> U mozilla/browser/base/content/overrides/app-license.html
<fta> seems to work
 * ArneGoetje -> bed
<fta> and in mozclient, i ask for mozilla/browser
<asac> fta: I noticed a while ago that mozclient passes the right date to the client.mk checkout, but then just used the changelog date format for the MOZ_CO_DATE thing?
<asac> or is that fixed?
<fta> really ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713/
<asac> let me check something :)
<asac> fta: here is what i see
<asac> -D "$(shell echo $(DEBIAN_DATE) | $(DATE_FILTER))"
<asac> but in other place we have:
<asac> -D "$(DEBIAN_DATE)"
<asac> we use the latter for
<asac> ifneq (,$(DEBIAN_DATE))
<asac> so probably whenever you specify a date explicitly
<asac> and thats what i saw: -D "20080101t1000"
<fta> hm
<asac> that was two weeks ago ... i planned to fix this, but then dropped the ball
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715/
<asac> makes sense?
<fta> hm, it depends on the project. nss/nspr are direct co, ff/xul are using client.mk
<asac> ack
<fta> damn, how I could have let that pass through...
<asac> no problem ... we can fix that for hardy
<asac> but lets check if there are other places like this
<asac> i don't see any
<asac> i think with that fix maybe combined branch tags + dates might even work
<asac> which would be a good thing to track branches i guess
<asac> fta: let me know when i can upload 0.06.1 or 6a or something ;)
<asac> or if you want me to prepare this
<fta> couldn't it be 0.07 ?
<fta> i'd like to keep the X.YY format
<asac> fta: whatever you want. 0.06a would just better show that this is a pure glitch release
<asac> but since we need a debdiff anyway for approval that should be ok
<fta> your diff seems ok but it doesn't solve my base/content/overrides/ mystery
<fta> do we have other bugs for m-devscripts ?
<asac> fta: thats the only one i am aware of ... i doubt that there is another bug that qualifies for a freeze breach
<fta> I only see bug 210314 but it's a whish bug so it could wait
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210314 in mozilla-devscripts "please add midbrowser and xulmidbrowser targets" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210314
<Volans> bene!
<asac> mozilla bug 428382
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 428382 in Download Manager "Choosing an helper application involve using a file pick in /usr/bin" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428382
<asac> fta: yes that should be done in intrepid
<fta> so the next mozilla-devscripts will depend on bzr, cvs, git, hg and svn
<fta> hmm
<Volans> asac: bug #215375 and push of the .ubuntu branch done :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215375 in ubuntu-it-menu "Licensing issues in ubuntu-it-menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215375
<fta> asac, do you need a bug to push that?
<asac> fta: yes. we need a bug, there we need a debdiff and need to close the bug in changelog
<asac> at best keep the changelog verbose as well (on stable release quality leve)
<fta> bug 215382
<fta> bug 215382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215382 in mozilla-devscripts "Please sponsor mozilla-devscripts 0.07" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215382
<asac> fta:  a please sponsor bug is not really a bug of the bug itself ;)
<fta> well, it was that or another line with not much to say
<asac> ill change the title
<fta> "Fix checkout by dates" ?
<asac> no wait a second :)
<fta> ok, thx
<asac> fta: did you verify that the patch fixes the bug?
<fta> sure
<asac> good
<asac> fta: upload has happened
<fta> wonderful
<asac> yay gconf patch applied :)
<asac> lets hope it doesn't pull in all kind of dependencies :(
<fta> gconf patch ?
<asac> let me find the bug
<fta> Bug 215403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215403 in firefox-3.0 "firefox download dialog state corrupted after running out of disk space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215403
<fta> Bug 215399
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215399 in firefox-3.0 "firefox beta 3 does not always display images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215399
<fta> some people are still getting black rectangles
<asac> fta: bug 23369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23369 in firefox "firefox(-gnome-support) should get proxy from gconf" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23369
<asac> fta: the user experience is awesome. its bi-directional. you can map settings from gconf to firefox. if you edit them in firefox they will change in gcnof and vice-versa :)
<asac> the patch maps the setting for gconf for now
<fta> the patch is huge
<asac> yeah. and we need to rip parts of it to build from somewhere else because that directory will be build at a time where there are no base libs for "plain components" availabel yet ..
<asac> once that is done we can give it back to upstream bug from where we took the start :)
<Volans> asac: I have recommitted due to a mistake in the debian/changelog file, maybe have you see the bug
<asac> Volans: if it wasn't merged to ubuntu-dev its ok
<asac> otherwise please stay on top of ubuntu-dev always
<asac> uncommitting on release branches is just ugly ;)
<asac> and we try to not do that more or less successful nowadays ;)
<asac> Volans: plesae branch the ~ubuntu-dev branch and fix on top of that
<asac> sorry for this pickiness, but it makes sense :)
<asac> Volans: ok. what you should do is: branch ~ubuntu-dev. then bzr merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.upstream
<fta> asac, I don't see this gconf patch in 3.0, it seems late
<asac> it won't be enabled by default. so i think its ok
<Volans> asac:  after the merge with .upstream I have also to merge with the .ubuntu? (for the changes in the debian/* files)
<asac> Volans: you should have droppped you branch and started on top of the ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> thats the easiest way
<asac> you branch the ubuntu-dev .ubuntu branch ... and merge the .upstream into that.
<asac> then push to your branch
<asac> (maybe use a different name)
<Volans> asac: done: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.LP215375
<asac> thanks will upload it tomorrow morning
<Volans> asac: ok, thank you very much (if you prefer I can tell DktrKranz to do this)
<asac> Volans: hmm . you should have added a new changelog entry with UNRELEASED during the merge and document in there as well
<asac> anyway ... will take a look tomorrow.
<Volans> asac: if you want I can change this now, as you prefer
<asac> just add changelog entry for the upcoming release on top. that should be fine. document the fix in there.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-11
<Volans> the changelog entry is already there asac...
<Volans> you want this as the first line of changelog: ubuntu-it-menu (1.0.6.1-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> Volans: ok. run dch -r
<asac> save that unmodified
<asac> then commit with message like what luca did
<asac> * release 1.0.6.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/hardy
<asac> (use the right version :))
<asac> then he can just push that to ~ubuntu-dev and upload
<asac> he or me
<Volans> 1.0.6.1-0ubuntu1 is not the right version?
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> itsprobabyl right ... i just didn't know if its the version you selected for upstream release
<Volans> Dktr did it, so I think is correct :)
<fta> asac, http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/04/handle-with-care-symantec-on-web-browsers-security/
<Volans> UNRELEASED uppercase or lowercase?
<fta> uppercase
<fta> seems like AMO has 1.0.6, not 1.0.6.1
<asac> we are ahead ;)
<Volans> asac: add another item in changelog or modify the last from hardy to UNREALEASED?
<asac> Volans: if you already added the changelog entry, just edit time or date or something for the release commit
<asac> usually it should be UNRELEASED till release
<asac> but no reason to backout because of that
<Volans> you can check it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.LP215375/files for the actual version, tell me if this commit is necessary or not
<Volans> sorry for those stupid questions... but it's my first package... :)
<asac> Volans: the commit is necessary because if it doesn't exist you cannot find the revision that was uploaded later
<asac> (unless you start to use tags)
<Volans> asac: sorry but don't understand that. What I have to do in details?
<asac> just do a commit on top
<asac> since you cannot commit with nothing changed
<asac> i suggest that you update the date/time
<asac> (usually UNRELEASED -> hardy would be switched for a release)
<asac> understood?
<asac> Volans: if i look at the branch in a year i want to figure which revision was actually uploaded as 1.0.6.1-0ubuntu1 :)
<asac> its easiest to document it by a "release-commit"
<Volans> then I have to change hardy to UNRELEASED and also the timestamp in changelog, in order to do the commit, right? (the version in changelog is already 1.0.6.1-0ubuntu1)
<Volans> what is a "release-commit"?
<fta> a commit containing nothing except UNRELEASED -> hardy + date bump
<Volans> ok :D
<asac> Volans: but since you don't have UNRELEASED, just date bump is enough
<fta> and a clear description in the commit message. We usually use "RELEASE x.y.z-0ubuntu1 to hardy"
<Volans> then just a "fake" commit to write this commit message?
<fta> we don't use bzr tags
<fta> yep
<asac> Volans: look at the bzr log of your own branch :)
<asac> dktrkranz used such a commit before upload
<Volans>  initial release of 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/hardy
<Volans> yes
<asac> yeah ;)
<Volans> I can push on the already used ubuntu-it-menu.LP215375?
<asac> Volans: sure
<asac> bug 197514
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197514 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "VIA/S3G VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] display no longer works" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197514
<Volans> asac: done :D
<fta> Bug 215439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215439 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox stores cookies incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215439
<Volans> (I hope correctly)
<asac> Volans: looks fine :)
<Volans> thanks for the patience :) other things to do? Otherwise I go...
<asac> Volans: all fine. night! thanks for fixing these tedious licensing issues.
<Volans> No problem, sorry for my error about GPLv3... good night
<asac> fta: Accepted: mozilla-devscripts 0.07 (source)
<fta> good
<jtv> asac: good morning
<jtv> hey carlos
<asac> hi jtv
<asac> jtv: carlos: still in queue :(
<carlos> asac: sorry, I was in a meeting
<carlos> asac: we just agreed on a way to get that imported right now
<carlos> asac: tomorrow's lang pack export will include beta5 entries
<asac> carlos: thanks. can we also get a separate export?
<carlos> yeah, once it's imported, you should be able to request an export from the URLs I gave to you
<asac> ok cool. ill try to plumber a langpack on the weekend then
<asac> damn. why is pfs now broken :(
<carlos> asac: btw, firefox and xulrunner templates are going to disappear temporally from Ubuntu to do the import trick
<asac> carlos: ok. for how long?
<asac> for the time of the import?
<carlos> I hope no more than 10 minutes
<carlos> no, just to prepare the import
<asac> carlos: btw, we hit the worst case scenario
<carlos> it will appear again before the import is completed
<asac> there is an english text with the same key id
<carlos> asac: really?
<asac> bytes=bytes
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats the only one i found
<asac> now i have a problem with my "empty string" guess
<carlos> I have a question for you...
<carlos> because using the English if there is no translation may be a problem for us in the future..
<asac> carlos: why do you use that? i mean its just included in msgid
<carlos> isn't Firefox showing the English string if the key is not even available in the xpi file for say, Spanish?
<asac> carlos: no thats not guaranteed
<carlos> then, if a new message is added to Firefox
<asac> for some cases it will do that ... for others the complete UI will be trashed
<carlos> all xpi files need to be updated ?
<carlos> that's soooo broken
<asac> yes. if a key is added we need a full update. but that shouldn't happen once ffox is released
<asac> e.g. they freeze strings after release
<asac> indeed its not perfect. but there is a simple technical reason. the fallback is implemented on a per file basis:
<asac> so if locale/de/test.dtd is not available it will use locale/en-US/test.dtd
<asac> but if test.dtd exists and it lacks an entity firefox has not idea that it might be in the en-US file
<asac> in fact firefox doesn't even know that the entity is in test.dtd ... its just the xml parser doing that
<asac> carlos: bad, but thats how it is :(
<asac> the bad thing is that the complete UI gets trashed ;)
<asac> if an entity cannot be resolved :(
<carlos> well...
<carlos> my only suggestion is... do a workaround for 'bytes'
<asac> yeah
<carlos> once xpi exports are implemented in Launchpad, we already know whether we got a translation or not from en-US.xpi
<asac> carlos: why can't i know that?
<asac> is that info just not exported?
<carlos> because we don't have a way to show such metadata in the .po file format
<carlos> right
<carlos> I'm all for introduce your changes into Launchpad and provide native .xpi files instead of trying to abuse even more the .po file format to provide you with all that information...
<carlos> jtv: ^^^
<asac> carlos: yeah. but using the .po file as an intermediate step would make things easier
<carlos> jtv: I think this is something you should discuss with asac, given that I will not be doing that task
<asac> as the current transformer is based on .po :)
<asac> carlos: thanks.
<carlos> asac: internally, we use our database as that intermediate step
<carlos> which is a kind of .po file but with much more metadata
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats ok
<asac> i think that should be discussed for intrepid
<asac> jtv: ^^ will you be in prague?
<asac> carlos: do you need anything from me for this import round?
<asac> otherwise i will soon do lucnh
<asac> :)
<carlos> asac: no, I already uploaded all .xpi for beta5
<carlos> and the import should start quite soon
<asac> \o/
 * asac hugs carlos 
<asac> ill take an extended lunch now ... firefox just fell apart in pieces without no obvious reason
<asac> lets hope this is a dream :(
<asac> everything will be fine when i return ;)
<asac> i know it
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> asac: enjoy!
 * asac lunch
<jtv> carlos: back off the phone.  Nasty little problem asac ran into there!
<carlos> jtv: but with an easy workaround ...
<jtv> carlos: if it's only that one case, very easy.
<carlos> yeah
<asac> i hope it is the only case :)
 * asac reboot
<carlos> asac: the templates are now updated to beta5
<carlos> asac: translations are being imported now
<asac> carlos: rock on
<asac> damn ... its really adblock-plus that breaks plugin installer
<carlos> asac: btw, I moved the templates back to Ubuntu
<asac> what happened to ooo?
<asac> did you kill it ... like it deserves it ;)
<Volans> asac: because the ~ubuntu-dev branch is not still merged and due to versioning rules of ubuntu packages I have fixed the extension version number to 1.0.6.1 in .upstream and merged the changes into ubuntu-it-menu.LP215375 also with the timestamp in debian/changelog updated and a release commit on top.
<asac> Volans: sounds good (without looking)
<asac> Volans: did DktrKranz2 already upload?
<Volans> ok, DktrKranz2 help me a bit for that ;)
<asac> good :)
<Volans> upload to ~ubuntu-dev? I don't think so
<Volans> not now for sure
<asac> both ... push to  ~ubuntu-dev and upload to archive
<asac> bug 215375
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215375 in ubuntu-it-menu "Licensing issues in ubuntu-it-menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215375
<asac> Volans: i granted freeze exception in bug
<asac> please update it after DktrKranz2 has accepted the changes
<asac> attach the branch to it.
<asac> or attach a debdiff at least
<asac> DktrKranz2 would know what to do ;)
<Volans> to the bug?
<asac> yes
<Volans> ok :D
<asac> and be sure that the bug is named in changelog
<asac> archive admins have to approve every single package now ... and we can help them by documenting things properly
<Volans> yes it is:  - Fix license issues (LP: #215375)
<asac> good
<asac> then that is fine
<asac> but a debdiff would be appreciated ... and attaching the branch is good to use launchpad branch feature ;)
<Volans> I have to add the LP215375 or the upstream branch to the bug?
<asac> carlos: I assume if i patch en-US to have bytes=Bytes that would be ok, right?
<carlos> asac: yeah
<asac> ok. i think i will hardcode bytes manually though ;)
<asac> ouch
<Volans> asac: adding LP215375 branch to bug and setting it as "fix available"... correct?
<asac> Volans: the branch meta info? yes.
<asac> Volans: did you mark your old branch as "merged" already?
<asac> (differnt topic that is)
<Volans> the .ubuntu yes, is set as merged
<asac> Volans: ok its really gone from the +branches site. thanks
<asac> hi willguaraldi!
<willguaraldi> hello!
<Volans> branch added to the bug, for the debdiff I wait DktrKranz2, he come back in 20 minutes I think
<asac> thats ok
<asac> we are frozen anyway :)
<asac> Volans: the idea is to attach a debdiff ... that is debdiff package*VERSIONold*dsc package*VERSIONnew*dsc
<asac> that will represent what has changed and help archive admins to evaluate the risk
<Volans> ok
<DktrKranz2> asac: I saw you ACKed on 215375, if you agree, I'd merge on ~ubuntu-dev and proceed with upload.
<asac> DktrKranz2: just push should work (no merge)
<asac> Volans: worked on top of -dev
<asac> but yes.
<asac> go ahead
<DktrKranz2> ok, thanks
<asac> take  a quick review too ;)
<DktrKranz2> sure, I reviewed that during preparation phase, so it should be ok, already, but I'll give it a new look now
<asac> ;)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> asac: should we wait for upstream to fix is or just apply the patch now (if it works)?
<asac> jimmy_: are you available for some ground work?
<asac> jimmy_: we have a problem with the gconf patch. it pulls in a new dependency (libgconf) to libxul ... we need to make a real component out of that
<asac> the idea is to include the system-pref stub in libxul and make module out of gconf
<asac> for that we have to prevent gconf from being build during toolkit-tiers.mk
<asac> instead we need to do that when extensions/ would normally be build
<asac> so basically it should only be some makefile hackery
<asac> jimmy_: let me know ;)
<asac> jimmy_: help ;) ?
<asac> bug 156085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156085 in qemu "Could not open /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156085
<cwong1> asac: ping
 * asac returns
<asac> fta: in latest cairo, do we still have a (modified version of) beta-bandaid?
<xtknight> i was told to ping somebody about Bug 213827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213827 in flashplugin-nonfree "typo in prerm file avoids package remove" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213827
<asac> xtknight: thx
<asac> xtknight: any idea when that regressed?
<xtknight> asac, probably starting at 9.0.48
<xtknight> because that's when all the backports begin having trouble too
<asac> i cannot believe that ;) ... i mean i removed that package for testing purpose a hundred times :)
<asac> let me check
<asac> it removes cleanly for me
<asac> ok that happens when failed-upgrade is run
<asac> so thats only an intermediate issue. howver, i can confirm this.
<xtknight> yea worked for me too, i guess his failed an upgrade
<asac> xtknight: i retitled the bug. subscribed motu-reease for exception added sponsors team. if nobody came around till sunday let me know
<xtknight> asac, ok thanks
<fta> asac, no code change at all, just docs
<asac> ok. that was expected
<fta> asac, fyi, cairo 1.6.2 is out
<oldham> hi team.
<oldham> #firefox does exist, but #thunderbird would also be nice!
<oldham> for questions about that email client.
<asac> oldham: those channels are not ubuntu related :)
<oldham> ok... :-)
<asac> fta: does cairo do stable releases now every day or what :) ?
<fta> it seems 1.6.4 will be out in a few hours
<asac> or is it because of marketing ... nobody would blieve that .0 is stable ,)
<asac> great nsLocalFile impl is borked. getting .target property on it if its a link of a link will crash ffox ;)
<asac> fta: haha ;)
<asac> fta: what regression?
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: why 1.6.4?
<fta> 1.6.2 already contains 2 fixes, i haven't read for .4 yet
<fta> I can't cope with so many bug mails. it's killing me
<fta> problem is if I move them in a folder, i will no longer read them
<fta> mozilla bug 422610
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 422610 in Location Bar and Autocomplete "Add an option to restore the URL autocompletion in FF3" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422610
<fta> mozilla bug 422610
<fta> oops
<asac> fta: yeah. i know the problem
<asac> fta: oh ^^ he is the miro guy
<asac> if you don't know him yet
<fta> who?
<asac> 00:09 -!- willguaraldi [n=willguar@209-6-102-146.c3-0.smr-ubr1.sbo-smr.ma.cable.rcn.com] has quit ["Off I go"]
<fta> oh
<asac> he is the one who wants to make miro work nice on ubuntu xulrunner
<[reed]> he's pculture.org
<fta> for me, it's just too slow
<asac> fta: what is slow?
<fta> i've used it for a long time but it's not improving at all
<fta> the startup time
<asac> ah
<fta> > 30sec
<asac> fta: i don't had that in 1.2
<fta> maybe it depends on the parameters
<fta> http://dromaeo.com/?id=1308,1776,1782
<fta> [reed], ^^ strange isn't it ?
<[reed]> hmm, yeah
<fta> http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/04/firefox-logo-sp.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-12
<fta> asac, http://cairographics.org//news/cairo-1.6.4/
<Motilun> Hello guys. You are probably aware of the image rendering problem with firefox 3 (i.e. black rectangle). I am currently using a firefox build from here:-   " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main " (added to sources.list). Problem solved. Can you update your official build?
<asac> fta: do you have latest cairo in ppa? or why is his image issue gone?
<fta> no
<fta> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.announce/1202
<scizzo-> hello, I was wondering if there has been any problems with hardy (firefox beta 5) and flashplugin not understood by websites as being installed on the system?
<scizzo-> my browser is registering that I have flash plugin installed....however when I got to youtube or seeqpod or any other site using flash it tells me to install flash 9
<scizzo-> about:plugins shows that its flash 9.0 r124 is installed for the browser and the plugin is enabled....
<scizzo-> ok...the reinstall of the flashplugin worked
<scizzo-> well some worked
<asac> scizzo-: if its in about:plugins all should be fine
<scizzo-> asac: well that is the problem...its in there but does not register for some sites
<armin76> wtf
<armin76> cairo-1.6.4 already?
<CheGuevara> The cairo community is wildly embarrassed to announce the 1.6.4
<CheGuevara> release of the cairo graphics library.
<CheGuevara> ;P
<asac> day-by-day a stable release
<asac> scizzo-: maybe you have gnash installed as well?
<asac> mozilla bug 425576
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 425576 in JavaScript Engine "Crash on login to Excite Japan Blog (exblog.jp) after updating to Firefox 2.0.0.13 [@ js_MarkGCThing]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425576
<asac> fta: do we have sunbird in mozilla-devscripts?
 * asac looking
<asac> ok we have lightning sunbird
<asac> fta: whats the easiest way to add some post-scripts that would be run _after_ the checkout?
<asac> ah i think i got it
<asac> fta: do we want to support parallel checkouts?
<asac> i doubt that we want to allow parallel execution in mozclient.mk
<asac> !cairo2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> hmm forgot ;)
 * asac off for sat night
<heikki> I'm trying to package firefox plugin for Finnish spell checker voikko, and during the build I have to compile a binary file (.so). my package uses mozilla-devscripts and it installs this .so-file in /usr/share and lintian doesn't like it. is it possible to install this file in e.g. /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/{stuff}?
<heikki> source: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~heikkim/firefox-extensions/mozvoikko.ubuntu/files
<scizzo-> asac: nope gnash is not installed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-04-13
 * asac *yawns*
<asac> bug 141230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141230 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all "need Ukrainian (uk) packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141230
<asac> fta: miro 1.2 takes 6 seconds on first run and 2 seconds on subsequent runs to startup here :)
<tymofiy> hi there.
<tymofiy> I am looking at ukrainian tralslation of Firefox ans Xulrunner and have a question
<tymofiy> why if there is a translation for the string and it is the only suggestion, the line still counts as untranslated?
<asac> tymofiy: because its not the real translation
<asac> tymofiy: most likely  ... we have some situation where the import could do better so it might even be the real translation
<asac> but automatically taking a translation if there is only one suggestion is definitly not right ;)
<tymofiy> I as a translator of Fx can confirm that in the cases where there was only one suggestion so far it was right.
<asac> hard to explain the detail. has to do with how we try to resolve ambiguities. its doesn't work for all unfortunatley ;)
<asac> tymofiy: yeah. but there are cases that are wrong
<asac> i found them when confirming th esuggestions for german
<tymofiy> ok, the only way is to browse through all of them?
<asac> tymofiy: no you can filter "untranslated"
<asac> and just do those
<tymofiy> look, e.g. "Located in en-US.xpi/en-US.jar!/locale/browser/browser.dtd(reloadCmd.commandkey)"
<asac> yes?
<tymofiy> in uk in /browser/browser.dtd(reloadCmd.commandkey there is just one value
<tymofiy> is there a way to import it into launchpad?
<asac> tymofiy: the import is already done
<asac> tymofiy: problem is that our import is not yet perfect. this you have to go over it and approve the right suggestions
<tymofiy> currently I do not have the right to approve,only to suggest.
<tymofiy> can you fix it>
<tymofiy> ?
<asac> no ... i had to become a german translator by asking the translation team admin
<asac> and even the launchpad team had no power to do that gracefully
<tymofiy> so I should contact our main translator, right?
<asac> tymofiy: write the admins of the uk translation a mail ... CC me
<tymofiy> ok.
<tymofiy> btw, I filed bugs on Thunderbird and Calendar too
<asac> tymofiy: if there are more than one admin for uk ... write to all
<tymofiy> i know the guy, thanks :)
<tymofiy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/216736
<asac> tymofiy: ill review the state of translations mid of week and whitelist those for launchpad import that are good enough
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216736 in sunbird-locales "missing locale: Ukrainian (uk)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> the rest will be using the .xpi's
<tymofiy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/216732
<asac> but launchpad is good and i'd like to get as many translations out of it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216732 in thunderbird-locales "missing locale: Ukrainian (uk)" [Undecided,New]
 * asac notes down
<tymofiy> thanks, so no action from me needed on Tb, Sb. And the time to square out Fx is til... when?
<asac> tymofiy: is there a uk translation for ubufox?
<asac> (e.g. did you submit one to saivann when he called for submission)?
<tymofiy> I havent done it so there is a good chance there is not.
<tymofiy> I just hang out with moz guys, sorry.
<tymofiy> can you share a link?
<asac> yeah
<asac> for what?
<tymofiy> ubufox
<tymofiy> launchpad translation
<asac> ah
<asac> won't be in launchpad for hardy
<asac> tymofiy: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Easac/ubufox/main
<asac> then add your translation in there and submit either a diff or push the branch to your launchpad account so i can merge
<asac> its basically just a locale/ directory
<asac> with just a hand full of translatable strings
<asac> is that good enough? or do you want me to send you the .xpi?
 * tymofiy checks out ubufox
<asac> tymofiy: i pushed the latest crack to ubufox branch now ... rev78
<asac> no string changes though
<tymofiy> how to update in bzr?
<asac> tymofiy: just bzr pull
 * tymofiy translates into locale/uk-UA directory.
<tymofiy> I'll send you a diff
<asac> tymofiy: i think just locale/uk would be enough
<tymofiy> ok
<asac> i think we should use the same code used in upstream translations
<asac> howver, now i see that i was not really careful about it
<tymofiy> yeah :)
 * asac wonders if we have issues for those languages now :/
<asac> tymofiy: remember to edit chome.manifest as well when you are done
<asac> tymofiy: you can use build.sh to build a .xpi to test
<tymofiy> how to submit file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales-ubuntu/index-uk.html  ?
<asac> tymofiy: those .properties are not used. at best keep the value that is in en-US
<asac> tymofiy: thats an alternative that will point to the right file depending on what language you have selected as default language in ubuntu language selector
<tymofiy> I see that other locales localised the two props there.
<tymofiy> and in file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/ live localized homepages
<asac> tymofiy: yeah. thats superfluous .. won't be used
<asac> tymofiy: well ... index-uk.html should be submitted
<asac> tymofiy: but that is independent from ubufox
<asac> tymofiy: if you remember me tomorrow i give you a clue how to do that
<asac> i currently have no idea who really maintains that (well .. i forgot :)
<tymofiy> ok.
<asac> tymofiy: most likely the translation team lead knows that as well
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> does it happen for all that the download finished popup shows up in the taskbar and not in the browser area?
<asac> armin76: its a notification
<asac> its on the desktop not in the app for me
<armin76> yeah...
<armin76> any way to change that?
<asac> probably, but why change?
<armin76> lol
<armin76> because i don't get noticed :P
<armin76> i'm using kde
<armin76> so the taskbar is down
<armin76> at the bottom, that is
<asac> i have taskbar also down here on gnome
<armin76> yeah, but its not big enough, is it?
 * armin76 looks
<asac> armin76: for me its a notification that pops up _above_ the panel
<armin76> yes
<asac> e.g. not overlaying the panel ... but stacked on top
<armin76> ah, avobe?
<armin76> cool, then in kde it doesn't...
<asac> its a bubble thing
<armin76> on fluxbox its avobe as well...
<asac> most likely kde doesn't support libnotification which is used
<asac> kde has always been crap imo :-P
<asac> and actually kde devs are childish and don't even discuss firefox things here
<asac> they appear to think that every kde user will use konqueror
<armin76> lol
<armin76> well, thing is that ff2 worked fine :P
<asac> yeah ... imo its childish
<asac> i approached kubuntu folks multiple times about "better kde integration" ... only response i got was "not really important for use"
<asac> armin76: yeah ... ff3 now uses libnotification
<armin76> asking our kde guy
<tymofiy> asac: uk ubufox diff sent to you
<armin76> asac: http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ff3kde.png
<shirish> asac: you there m8?
<asac> shirish: whats up?
<shirish> hey :)
<shirish> ok the issue is ff3 crashes many a times due to firebug
<asac> armin76: yeah ... a bug in notification impl of kde
<shirish> and this is known issue for firebug
<asac> shirish: yes, its incompatible with adblock in some way afaik
<asac> shirish: and noscript
<asac> if you have them try to disable them
<shirish> asac: there is also b12 which fixes the issue
<shirish> asac: any possibility of getting b12 of firebug into firefox
<asac> shirish: who is firebug contact?
<asac> on firefox3extension wiki page
<asac> there should be an entry
<shirish> asac: hang on
<asac> if someone updates the bzr branch we can get it in most likely
<asac> but hurry ;)
<shirish> asac: firebug is by somebody named Joe Hewitt
<shirish> asac: http://www.getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/1.1/firebug-1.1.0b12.xpi
<shirish> asac: and on firefox addons page https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843
<shirish> asac: wasn't jazzva packing the extensions for you guys?
<asac> shirish: no
<asac> i want to know who is the ubuntu contact
<asac> contact him ;)
<shirish> the ubuntu contact, okie dokie
<asac> maybe its jazzva
<shirish> Its somebody named Jared Greenwald
<asac> shirish: CC me in your mail
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^
<asac> update firebug?
<shirish> ok will do
<asac> fixes crashes ;)
<asac> its jetsaredim :)
<shirish> asac: still will send the mail, this way its there.
<shirish> asac: done :)
<asac> thx
<asac> shirish: what version is in the archive?
<shirish> asac: 1.1.b11
<shirish> asac: ah, didn't give the changelog, ok will attach it
<asac> shirish: we also need a bug documenting that it crashes
<asac> which we can use in changelog
<asac> and maybe a diff of the code
<shirish> asac: hang on, I'm not that advanced
<asac> shirish: leave alone the diff then ;)
<shirish> asac: thanx ;)
<asac> jetsaredim: can attach it before uploading
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6917/
<fta> <asac> fta: do we want to support parallel checkouts?
<fta> <asac> i doubt that we want to allow parallel execution in mozclient.mk
<fta> what do you mean ?
<asac> fta: see what i committed ;)
<asac> .NOTPARALLEL
<asac> fta: hmm ... i really think that main development happens on 1.2 branch for now
<asac> not trunk
<fta> ? it's really moving in trunk. the ui has been updated
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918/
<asac> thats 1.2
<asac> fta: what size does your database have?
<asac> /home/fta/.miro/sqlitedb
<asac> ß
<fta> 19MB
<asac> mine is 1117184
<asac> maybe that makes the difference?
<asac> whats stored in there?
<fta> huge hexa strings
<fta> asac, why was .NOTPARALLEL needed anyway ?
<asac> otherwise the sequence of things would break if you make -j5
<asac> for instance
<fta> who will ever make -f debian/rules -j5 get-orig-source ???
<asac> doesn't matter ;) ... it would break :)
<asac> some people have MAKEFLAGS=-j5 set
<cheguevara_> my quad xeon server :P
<fta> i'm not even sure it will break
<fta> but i don't mind
<fta> pff miro crashed
<asac> fta: $(MOZCLIENT_TARGET): $(MOZ_CLIENT) $(MOZCLIENT_TMP)/$(MOZCLIENT_STAMP) mozclient-checkout mozclient-remove-bin mozclient-pack
<asac> that would be executed in parallel
<asac> so i guess it falis
<asac> like remove-bin without ceckout
<fta> miro crashed, again
<fta> asac, both ff3 and sm2 crash 100% on http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/04/12/whats-on-tonight-nascar-suze-orman-saturday-night-live/
<fta> in flash
<fta> sm1 doesn't
<asac> fta: null deref?
<asac> or no readable stack?
<fta> no readable stack
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6923/
<asac> fta: try without flashsupport please
<fta> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libflashsupport:
<fta>  flashplugin-nonfree depends on libflashsupport.
<asac> fta: move away libflashsupport.so
<asac> somewhere where the runtime linker cannot find it
<fta> well, why sm1 is not crashing then ?
<fta> it's the same flash setup
<asac> broken things can behave different if the code changes outside
<asac> fta: please test
<fta> the stack is similar with my sm2, which is not using xul sdk
<asac> its the same xul though
<fta> yes
<asac> so makes sense
<asac> but please try if libflashsupport contributes to this desaster ;)
<fta> yep, it crashes too
<asac> ok
<asac> also with upstream builds=
<asac> let me check
<asac> if i see it at all
 * asac installs flash
<asac> well in fact i don't have that crash
<asac> please try b5. maybe its a regressoin
<asac> just visit that site?
<asac> or do anything?
<fta> yep
<asac> what yep? regression? or do anything?
<asac> or just visit site?
<fta> visit the url and wait
<asac> ok ... i keep it open
<asac> not yet crashed
<asac> hehe flashblock ;)
<asac> ok restarted with it disabled
<asac> nothing
<asac> a bunch of flash files playing
<asac> but no crash
<fta> I don't have any addon in sm2
<fta> yet it crashes
<asac> fta: can you please check if you see it in  b5?
<asac> i don't have any crash here :(
<fta> not now, i'm on something else
<asac> k
<cheguevara_> fta, nvidia driver by any chance?
<fta> yes
<cheguevara_> its got weird problems
<cheguevara_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/212648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new] a visit to http://www.themareks.com/xf/ in firefox hardy causes X to restart" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cheguevara_> like that
<asac> i aint have nvidia installed here
<asac> cheguevara_: can you reproduce?
<cheguevara_> neither do i
<cheguevara_> pure intel here :P
<asac> Jazzva: hi
<Jazzva> asac: Hello ...
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> I'm merging with ubuntu-dev branch now ... Forgot to commit after merging, and now it's a mess :sighs:...
<Jazzva> *now, again...
<asac> Jazzva: yay .... merge excersize
<Jazzva> Yes :) ... Though, it takes a while while it downloads all the commits :).
<Jazzva> And I also had problems with my swap dri
<Jazzva> with my swap drive ... Somehow, it got lost from fstab in today's update (I think it was my mistake)... So, I saw what happens when you don't have a swap :)...
<asac> Jazzva: hehe? what happens?
<asac> how much mem do you have?
<Jazzva> BTW, one question before commiting this ... What's the deal with Iceweasel? Do I mention it in desktop files, or not? (It is not mentioned in the XPI.TEMPLATE)
<asac> or do you refer to hibernate?
<asac> Jazzva: no need to mention that
<asac> it just confuses users
<Jazzva> 512 MB... It was fun watching my mouse blocking all along .... and then gnome-panel was killed :)
<asac> i think we already talke about that the other day ;)
<asac> ok ... 512 might deserve some swap
<Jazzva> It took a while for Firefox to resume from program bar :)
<Jazzva> There's 1GB of swap, just in case :). So, it works fine when it's there... This was a problem (hopefully) I made...
<asac> yeah sounds strange that it got wiped from your fstab during upgrade
<Jazzva> It replaced my drives in fstab with uuid, so I changed it back to /dev/drive naming... It is possible that I accidentaly erased parts of line for swap drive...
<asac> Jazzva: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ubufox.xpi now opens firefox-2 mime type when run in firefox 2
<asac> but i haven't tested at all :)
<asac> firefox 2 :)
<Jazzva> Ok ... I'll check extensions for that :)... (almost forgot)
<Jazzva> I don't think I have firefox 2 :)...
<asac> Jazzva: just add the same mime-type with a -2 appended
<Jazzva> for few months, now
<Jazzva> right
<asac> Jazzva: just check if its getting installed in firefox/extensions/
<asac> then add it deliberately
<asac> no need to test imo
<Jazzva> hmm, well I expect most of the extensions are compatible with FF2... (except those FF3 only, like Weave, but we don't have that...)
<Jazzva> right?
<asac> Jazzva: most likely. however, only those that actually install themself in /usr/lib/firefox/extensions should be added
<asac> but i guess those are all
<Jazzva> browsing the code ... again :)
<Jazzva> BTW, is online code browsing not working again? (at bazaar.lp.net)
 * asac looks
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... downish for me too
<Jazzva> Whole afternoon it stays at "Waiting for bazaar.launchpad.net..."
<Jazzva> damn ... Hmm, downloading the sources :sighs:...
<asac> Jazzva: its pretty quick nowadays imo
<asac> if you branch through http at least
<Jazzva> Hmm, I'm still merging through http :)...
<Jazzva> Though, this has a lot of commits. That may be the reason why it's slow
<asac> Jazzva: i think the branch still has old format
<Jazzva> Oh ... ok
<asac> the default format since 1.0 is pack-0.92 ... which is really fast
<asac> Jazzva: what does bzr info show you?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6932/
<asac> thats a "modern" branch
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934/
<Jazzva> it's different
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... really old thing
<asac> not even the one before pack-0.92
<asac> ill kick mvo to upgrade that branch
<asac> i did that once for other branches ... but apparently he forgot
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> asac: Can I rely solely on Depends field in debian/control for FF2/FF3 compatibility?
<asac> Jazzva: take a quick look at .install and .link files
<asac> Jazzva: or simply install the package and check with dpkg -L
<Jazzva> And for those prepared with xpi.mk?
<asac> Jazzva: they are all in firefox
<asac> unless someone overwrites that in rules
<Jazzva> Oh, ok :)
<asac> Jazzva:
<asac> #        MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS (DEFAULT=firefox-addons firefox):
<asac> thats the option that an extension needs to set in rules ... otherwise it gets installed for ffox 3 and ffox 2
<asac> iirc there is no extensoin doing that so far
<Jazzva> I'll check debian/control
<asac> Jazzva: you want me to help you in some way?
<Jazzva> Well, everything is pretty much done...
<asac> really?
<asac> cool!
<Jazzva> I'm just removing the Iceweasel from .desktop files
<asac> Jazzva: how many extensions do we have now?
<Jazzva> And need to grab the icons from sources
<Jazzva> 34
<asac> yeah cool
<asac> how many ffox 3?
<Jazzva> dunno :)... ~30?
<asac> thats good
<Jazzva> I suppose :)
<Jazzva> I think Mozilla team did a great job for this release ;)
<Jazzva> FF3, lots of extensions :)...
<asac> given how cumbersome it is to figure out sources and licensing
<asac> yeah ... i am sure its great ;)
<asac> just a little unfortunate that we release like 2 days before RC1 is out
<Jazzva> Still can't make myself to e-mail all contributors for better gmail2 to ask for licenses... And I would like to see that pkg in ubuntu :)
<asac> would have been better to release RC1 instead of beta 5
<asac> from the press side
<asac> but hopefully the positive comments willl outweight the negative ones
<Jazzva> Hopefully...
<asac> but well ... at least there is this reuters link :)
<Jazzva> Really? Where :)?
<asac> http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN2041266520080320
<asac> they declared it ready for prime time
<asac> no idea if they did that to be nice to us as they knew that we committed to ship ffox 3
<Jazzva> I'll put that biofox is compat with FF3 and wait for the bugreport :). It shows the sidebar, but I have no clue about some DNA sequences it uses, so I can't see if it's really working :)
<asac> "In many ways it (Firefox 3) is much more stable than anything else out there," Mozilla Corp Vice President of Engineering Mike Schroepfer said in an interview.
<asac> thats worth gold
<asac> at least to give backup that ffox 3 is ready for distros inclusion
<asac> Jazzva: hehe
<asac> yeah ... keep biofox then
<Jazzva> reading the article ...
<Jazzva> Nice :)..
<Jazzva> asac: btw, I'm noticing some little bugs -- imagezoom is also compat with Thunderbird. Is it possible to release a bugfix now?
<asac> Jazzva: i don't consider that really important right now
<asac> if someone does the update we might think about it
<Jazzva> Ok ...
<asac> is it just adding it as targetapplication and installing it in proper place?
<asac> or do you refer to a "real" bug above
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> What's the proper place for Thunderbird?
<asac> good old place :)
<Jazzva> The first ... just need to add it as a target app and install it
<asac> thunderbird/extensions/
<asac> Jazzva: in xpi.mk just set the variable above to firefox-addons firefox thunderbird
<asac> should do the right thing
<asac> not in xpi.mk, but rather for xpi.mk style extensions :)
<Jazzva> right :)
<Jazzva> I'll make a list and fix it these days :)
<asac> yeah ... lets push the data first ;)
<asac> thats far more important :-P
<Jazzva> right
<asac> Jazzva: let me know when i can test something ;)
<Jazzva> Sure ... I'll commit the desktop files soon, and then the icons, as soon as I sort them
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. release often and early :=)
 * asac back to translation work
<Jazzva> :)
<[reed]> asac: yeah, that article exaggerates a bit
<Jazzva> Hmm ... My computer just blocked during push, and I restarted it ... Now I'm waiting for lock on server to be removed, so I can push now... *sighs*
<asac> Jazzva: run bzr break-lock URL
<asac> otherwise this will not go away
<asac> [reed]: :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, crashed for the second time, on drag'n'dropping an icon to GIMP... :/
<Jazzva> asac, have you been asked by shirish about getting Firebug 1.1.0~b12 to archives? He says it solves some crasher bug...
<Jazzva> *He/she
<Jazzva> I just noticed I have a memo about it...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah he send mail to jetsaredim about it
<Jazzva> Ok, so it's known :)... good
<asac> if he doesn't anwser till lets say tuesday me might do it on our own
<asac> but he is ubuntu qa contact, so lets hope :)
<Jazzva> We will... as much as I hope I won't run into crashes anymore :).
<Jazzva> no more drag'n'dropping ... from now on, only classing right-click -> open with
<asac> Jazzva: uninstall firebug :)
<asac> or install the .xpi in the net and verify that things really improve
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> I don't have it installed :)... This is somethign with Gimp, I suppose
<Jazzva> ...and for the third time. I won't edit any more icons before push completes :).
<Jazzva> Either my system or Gimp is wrong ...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah
<asac> Jazzva: maybe run bzr upgrade on your branch
<asac> that should make the push quicker
 * Jazzva is searching for existing bug report
<Jazzva> hmm,ok
<asac> at least try
<asac> keep a backup :)
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<Jazzva> I will
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-06
<[reed]> mozilla bug 486966
<[reed]> :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486966 in Server Operations "hg.mozilla.org feeds have wrong hostname in them" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486966
<rzr> hi
<asac> rzr: hi. i will check you thing after mail batch ;)
<rzr> ok i am around
<rzr> damit kvm b0rken in jaunty
<asac_> @time
<fta> grrr, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9007
<gnomefreak> somwthing wrong with gwibber daily's?
<gnomefreak> s/sonwthing/something
<gnomefreak> i havent had a gwibber update in a while (1 week maybe)
<gnomefreak> that was an easy fix :)
<gnomefreak> bug 239763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239763 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox still running warning (dup-of: 308605)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308605 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER]Firefox is already running message" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308605
<gnomefreak> asac:  when you get a minute can you accept the nominations on bug 356274 its a bit early but just using it as a reminder
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356274 in seamonkey "[MASTER] Please update seamonkey to latest 1.1.16" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356274
<gnomefreak> !info google-gadgets-common hardy
<ubottu> Package google-gadgets-common does not exist in hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: we already have 1.1.16 ... so lets just upload that to jaunty
<gnomefreak> asac: no we dont we have 1.1.15
<gnomefreak> 16 hasnt been released yet
<asac> gnomefreak: well. we have all the patches that .16 has
<asac> ok approved jaunty task
<gnomefreak> asac: still cant grab 1.1.16 using ./debian/rules ect
<asac> why would you want to ?
<gnomefreak> asac: why wouldnt i? it adds nobinonly and such why would i want to grab package from upstream and manualy change it?
<gnomefreak> it looks like the fix for right click bug has been checked in but im betting not for 3.0
<asac> its not fixed in 3.0
<asac> i would think
<gnomefreak> im thinking it wont be unless we cherry pick the patch but i dont think it meets SRU standards
<gnomefreak> oh thats what you added to 1.1.15
<gnomefreak> the 2 patches
<gnomefreak> if those 2 CVE's is it than we should only add it to Jaunty than deal with the overflow of "why doesnt hardy intrepid have latest version :) but lets wait until they are done with testing, Im thinking you grabed those patches from firefox nightly
<gnomefreak> bug 348316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348316 in hal-cups-utils "Printer (HWModel Name) May Not Be Connected" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348316
<asac> gnomefreak: yes i patched the security issues for now
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to drop those patches on the jaunty branch
<asac> if you pull the 16 tag
<gnomefreak> k i didnt think you added them to Jaunty version
<asac> i added them everywhere
<asac> you need to drop them when next upstream release is coming
<gnomefreak> asac: ok will do.
<fta> [reed], http://paste.ubuntu.com/145617/
<gnomefreak> fta: daily gwibber bot down?
<fta> no
<gnomefreak> im not getting an updates from it
<gnomefreak> maybe a week or 2
<fta> which version do you have?
<gnomefreak> 1.0.1~bzr280-0ubuntu1~daily1 and it still crashes and is unusible
<fta> works for me
<fta> 280 is the freshest upstream has: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk
<gnomefreak> it crashes when i try to input my info same as all other versions
<fta> file a bug then
<fta> did you try the stable version in universe? 0.9.1~*
<fta> gnomefreak, btw, the bot will only package stuff when upstream *or* the packaging branch has something new, no need otherwise
<[reed]> fta: still having issues?
<gnomefreak> fta: i know i figured upstream would release daily
<[reed]> looks like hg repo just corrupt
<[reed]> like, your local repo
<gnomefreak> fta: i tried 0.8 0.9 and 1.* none work
<fta> file a bug, with the output of what you see when you start gwibber in a shell.
<fta> maybe BUGabundo already saw that
<fta> [reed], strange, i don't see why/how my local tree could be corrupted
<[reed]> it's hg
<[reed]> :p
<gnomefreak> damnit now it works :( ok marking invalid
<fta> [reed], ?
<fta> asac, what about gtk? (bug 190227)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190227
<[reed]> fta: meaning, I've seen weird repo problems like that before with hg
<[reed]> try a fresh clone
<fta> [reed], in fact, i don't keep a local branch for comm-central, so if it's corrupted, it's on the server, I'll retry
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_9_BUILD1, already?
<fta> [reed], http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24903117/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090406r26991%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<[reed]> fta: file a bug under Core :: ImageLib ?
<[reed]> or track down the regressor
<fta> [reed], not brilliant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=xulrunner-1.9.2&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<fta> 26915..26939
<rzr> is back
<fta> [reed], i'd say mozilla 423756
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 423756 in GFX: Thebes "Request: Switch for authors to turn on/off bilinear filtering when enlarging images" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423756
<fta> [reed], should I just add a comment in that bug?
<[reed]> fta: yeah, and if that doesn't work, reopen it
<fta> [reed], done, still closed though
<gnomefreak> asac: is it you or mike that handle iceape in debian?
<gnomefreak> on the maintainer spage it shows both of you with iceape
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-07
<ghindo> Has anybody else had trouble accessing Gmail with Shiretoko?
<gnomefreak> whos awake?
<ghindo> Yo
<ghindo> I'm awake
 * gnomefreak needs to find out if we patched the pango build failures
<reed> asac / fta: ping?
<asac> [reed]: ?
<Guest85285> asac: mozilla bug 487170
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #487170: NotPermitted
<asac> let me check
<Guest85285> just keeping you informed :09
<Guest85285> -9
<Guest85285> -0
<Guest85285> s/09/)/
<BUGabundo_> guud morning
<asac> Guest85285: why the hell did you make the lp private?
<asac> pedro said it was public for 5 month ;)
<asac> or is this a new bug
<Guest85285> same bug, but the pango bug was embargoed
<Guest85285> (just recently)
<Guest85285> and the mozilla bug tracking it is private, too
<Guest85285> timeless felt it would be good to close the lp ones, too, so I pinged here first to ask what best to do, but nobody was around :)
<asac> well. closing up a bug that was 5 month open feels kind of wrong. but ok ;)
<asac> just that i probably cannot access it anymore ;)
<reed_> why can't you access it?
<asac> ok i can see it at least
<reed_> I would hope you would be on ubuntu's security group or whatever it's called :)
<asac> reed_: all fine
<asac> i can see it
<reed_> k
<BUGabundo_> reed_: bug control, is the team name
<reed_> I was very surprised I was able to make the bugs private
<reed_> didn't know I had any special rights
<asac> reed_: heh
<asac> reed_: i am not sure about that either
<asac> e.g. why can you make it private ;)
<BUGabundo_> anyone can make reports private
<asac> BUGabundo_: bug control can see all private bugs?
<BUGabundo_> just not the other way around
<asac> i doubt that
<BUGabundo_> only bug control (or above) and OP can make it public
<BUGabundo_> asac: AFAIK yes
<BUGabundo_> I may apply to it, since i already do so much bug triage
<BUGabundo_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<asac> i thin kbug control is for crashes
<BUGabundo_> "What sensitive data should you look for in a private Apport crash report bug before making it public? See Bugs/HowToTriage for more information. "
<asac> yes. but thats just crashers
<asac> not all private bug
<BUGabundo_> okay
<BUGabundo_> ask Daniel or some leader of the team
<fta> asac, if you care to fix the dailies, that would be nice. i didn't have time in the last two days, and i still don't have much time right now
<fta> asac, that's mozilla 423756
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 423756 in GFX: Thebes "Request: Switch for authors to turn on/off bilinear filtering when enlarging images" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423756
<asac> fta: that one caused the regression?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok cool
<BUGabundo_> asac: did had an chance to review my patch?
<asac> reed_: who would be best to ask about 480290 ?
<fta> oh, the colorful openoffice icons are gone
<asac> fta: colorful?
<asac> BUGabundo_: let me kick off a moz central clone and then look
<fta> desktop icons with blue, green, red, etc..
<asac> BUGabundo_: do you have the merge url at hand?
<BUGabundo_> nope. but since i only have that on my code.lp its wasy to find
<asac> fta: was that  bug?
<asac> BUGabundo_: please url ;)
<asac> or request merge
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats actually much beter
<asac> because i can review online
<asac> no need to pull etc.
<BUGabundo_> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/mobile-broadband-provider-info/bug-312376-353957-280490
<BUGabundo_> i did request the merge
<BUGabundo_> "i think". it was late in the night, and i already had failed 3 times
<asac> BUGabundo_: please request merge into the .ubuntu package branch
<BUGabundo_> and how do i do that?
<asac> BUGabundo_:  i assumed you worked on the packaging branch
<asac> and not the upstream branch
<BUGabundo_> dunno
<BUGabundo_> it was my ever lp branch
<BUGabundo_> ok, ill start over and see if i get it better!
<asac>  BUGabundo_ in the package there is a debian/control file
<asac> that should reference the packaging branch
<BUGabundo_> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/mobile-broadband-provider-info/bug-312376-353957-280490/+merge/5213
<BUGabundo_> this was the merge request
<BUGabundo_> asac: i just branched the trunk code, fixed the MBPI xml, commited and pushed to lp
<BUGabundo_> then requested the merge
<BUGabundo_> thought was the *way* of distrubuted coding of baazar
<BUGabundo_> lunch! bbl
<asac> so the idea i had in mind was that you update the package and not the upsream branch
<BUGabundo_> did not know it was required
<BUGabundo_> lol
<BUGabundo_> talk to u latter
<gnomefreak> damn it again its crashing
<asac> fta: /home/asac/Development/upstream/mozilla/mozilla-central/storage/src/mozStorageEvents.cpp:454: error: ‘PR_ASSERT_CURRENT_THREAD_OWNS_LOCK’ was not declared in this scope
<asac> i get that on trunk
<asac> didnt you see that too?
<gnomefreak> gwibber is really working to piss me off this morning
<gnomefreak> asac: any chance the pango_font errors are fixed in firefox-3.5/3.6 or seamonkey-2? for some reason the dailies are not failing for tb and ff did you patch it or it never happened?
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/oo-icons-before.png  vs http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/oo-icons.png
<fta2> asac, ‘PR_ASSERT_CURRENT_THREAD_OWNS_LOCK’, i bumped the req for nspr already
<asac> yeah
<asac> its nspr
<asac> my build tree doesnt have that magi
<asac> now i bumped into DFB
<asac> interesting that all this starts suddenly i am sure i built with the same config not that long ago
<asac> now i bumped into the context_subst
<asac> ;)
<asac> context_substitute pango
<asac> lets see what happend to my pango bug
<gnomefreak> can someone paste me my quit message
 * gnomefreak testing to see if it gets set
<gnomefreak> stupid damn /save crap
<[reed]> gnomefreak: SeaMonkey?
<[reed]> it's Core code
<[reed]> it affects all Mozilla projects building from that code
<gnomefreak> [reed]: yes
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> than why does tb and ff build
<[reed]> I think fta has patched it with one of the earlier patches
<[reed]> even though that's wrong
<gnomefreak> patch will have to be removed once commited to hg i'm guessing within the next week or 2 it should be commited <<guessing
<[reed]> probably less than that
<gnomefreak> it does seem like a fairly simple patch but i can wait, this late in the bug its not worth it
<gnomefreak> its just the way its called from what i can see I'm hoping this is a perm fix instead of changing it for each pango release
<gnomefreak> i think i found the reason for gwibber crashes but doesnt make any sense
<gnomefreak> its gnome-keyring by the looks of it that is causing the crash
<gnomefreak> noone else noticed gnome-keyring(deamon) is failing?
<asac> [reed]: so we have to back-in the localized locale thing (which made this blocklist url so ugly)
<asac> [reed]: we have a regression that navigator.language (for websites) is always en-US
<asac> so its the good old problem with matchOS = true
<[reed]> asac: so, what's the solution for this?
<gnomefreak> theres a few bugs on that in Lp and upstream
<[reed]> well, Pike calls matchOS ugly code :)
<[reed]> mozilla bug 331779
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 331779 in Internationalization "Please enable intl.locale.matchOS by default" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331779
<asac> [reed]: yes. but it doesnt help to say matchOS is broken ... distros obviously need this to make firefox work in a multi lang environment
<asac> [reed]: so for now i will go back and we should redicuss this imo
<[reed]> k, maybe we should get the other distros involved and work out what they need Mozilla upstream to fix
<[reed]> since there's a problem somewhere
<asac> [reed]: yeah. i think what it needs is a evalution where the intl.general.locale property is used in code and fix all occurences to properly deal with a localized pref
<asac> [reed]: we use it for quite some time, but when we submit patches they alwasy get rejected like the one i provided for this blocklist url:
<asac> e.g. "matchOS isnt supported, and there are other places that would break2
<asac> however, we - as in distros - dont see many places that break
<asac> so it might be a red herring
<asac> so i could conduct a code review and see where that pref is used
<asac> but i dont want to do that if whatever we do gets rejected with "matchOS -> not supported"
<asac> its general.useragent.locale
<asac> i think i will just do that  ;)
<asac> fta2: what did you do against the pango API change?
<asac> its still broken here in upstream central
<asac> did you pick the latest patch from bugzilla?
<fta2> asac, i took the patch mentioned in the filename
<asac> fta2: wow ... that looks hackish ;)
<fta2> ?
<fta2> what?
<fta2> asac, the patch?
<fta2> it's not mine
<asac> yeah. didnt claim its yours ;)
<asac> but its tiny and serves my purpose to get further during build ;)
<asac> so i will take it localle here
<jcastro> fta2: asac: ok so apparently ryan didn't merge the stuff he was supposed to in the gwibber 1.0 branch
<jcastro> I am going to get ahold of him today and make him do it
<asac> jcastro: yes. whip whip ;)
<jcastro> I want to kill him
<jcastro> but no worries
<asac> jcastro: but rmember that i never committed to get 1.0 into jaunty still
<jcastro> I would like to try
<jcastro> the thing is sabdfl was mailing him convincing him to do all this m-i stuff
<asac> trying like: "throw in and see" is kind of late now
<asac> we need to thoroughly review the code
<jcastro> we have been testing 1.0 this whole time.
<asac> so tell me what i need to review ;)
<jcastro> I have been anyway
<jcastro> yes, the messaging-indicator stuff would be it
<jcastro> the rest has been pure bugfixes
<asac> yeah. i would have to look at the code changes for uploading anyway
<asac> if someone else uploads "just" on the ppa basis thats fine ;)
<james_w> I've been running the m-i branch for a few days now
<asac> fta2: where is gwibber packagin branch that was released to jaunty?
<james_w> there's one issue I know about
<asac> ok i found i
<asac> so the mi is already in the packaging branch?
<jcastro> it shouldn't be
<asac> err in the 1.0 branch i mean ;)
<jcastro> no, it isn't
<asac> [Merge] sync with lp:gwibber (but retain VERSION_NUMBER 0.9.1
<asac> that comes with a bunch of indicate stuff
<asac> its 252
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> so there's a bunch of indicator stuff in 1.0?
<asac>     revno: 237.3.36
<asac>     committer: Ryan Paul <segphault@arstechnica.com>
<asac>     branch nick: main
<asac>     timestamp: Sat 2009-03-21 09:59:11 -0700
<asac>     message:
<asac>       Merged in support for the messaging indicator
<asac> so they landed it
<asac> jcastro: yes. they made a huge "sync from trunk commit, but keep version low thing"
<asac> thats bad
<jcastro> ...
<asac> meaning 1.0 is now trunk
<jcastro> when did they do that, march 21?
<asac> on trunk they landed it on timestamp: Sat 2009-03-21 09:59:11 -0700
<asac> trunk was synched to 1.0 on timestamp: Thu 2009-03-26 12:20:25 +0000
<jcastro> man, that was like 3 weeks ago, why didn't they just tell us to put it in jaunty then?
<asac> dont ask me
<asac> well it didnt land until 26 march
<asac> thats two weeks ;)
 * jcastro head-desks
<asac> question is why they merge in full trunk and pretend to be stable ;)
<jcastro> feeping creatureism
<asac> hehe
<asac> but well.
<asac> could be tha ti look at wrong branch
<asac> its bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Egwibber-committers/gwibber/gwibber-1.0/
<jcastro> well, if 1.0 doesn't make it then they won't want .8 either
<asac> huh?
<asac> we have 0.8 in the archive
<jcastro> they don't want .8 as it is in jaunty
<jcastro> right, they don't want people reporting bugs on it, etc.
<asac> who doesnt want that?
<jcastro> ryan, he wants people using 1.0 because .8 is too old.
<asac> upstream always wants the latest crack
<asac> they have no real say what we distribute. they failed here
<jcastro> he's just going to end up telling people to use the PPA
<asac> they can come up with clean bug fixes ... not the whole trunk
<asac> thats ok. dont see why thats bad ;)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so what's the point of shipping .8 then?
<asac> so users get something by default
<asac> to install
<asac> without knowing the ppa
<jcastro> yeah but upstream won't fix their bugs and all that
<asac> the world is much larger than those that file bug reports
<asac> upstream never fixes bugs for old releases
<jcastro> right
<asac> question is if there are release critical bugs right now
<asac> if so we have to look if we can cherry pick the fixes
<asac> if not then there is no real problem. we distribute software like that all the time
<asac> i want the latest stuff in there, but they just were too late
<asac> we already put lots of work into getting their stuff into jaunty
<jcastro> If we could  just get 1.0 without the m-i stuff
<jcastro> that would be ideal
<jcastro> but there's no way to do that is there?
<asac> i dont care about the mi stuff
<jcastro> right, me either
<asac> its just not promissing to look in the stable branch and see that its the trunk now  ... just with version lower :)
<jcastro> yeah so I don't know why they did that
<asac> they should join the community or accept that we just dont take whatever they relesae in whatever form ;)
<asac> jcastro: anyway, i dont want to be really picky here
<asac> if folks really run this for a while ites probably ok
<jcastro> I've been running it
<asac> jcastro: but i want at least a bug that is kind of release critical to justify that
<jcastro> but I was not aware that trunk was synced back into 1.0
<jcastro> I was under the impression that 1.0 was basically .8 that we had already with just fixes cherry picked
<jcastro> but now I am looking through the commit log ...
<jcastro> asac: ok stepping out for lunch, bbiab
<asac> jcastro: they also changed translatable resources, aka strings ;)
<asac> we have to talk to them about cherry picking a few things so they are still happy ;)
<asac> hmm i think string is not that important as its not translated in rosetta
<asac> not sure if they have translations at all
<RzR> asac: hi , i was busy
<asac> RzR: hehe. me too ;) .. so not an issue at all
<bdmurray> asac: what is the status of bug 187313?  I noticed there is an upstream patch now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in iceweasel "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<asac> bdmurray: we would get it through upstream if they agree that this should land
<RzR> ok
<[reed]> yeah, mozilla bug 406646
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 406646 in XP Toolkit/Widgets: Menus "Clicking to open slow menu (e.g. Bookmarks) invokes first item in menu (e.g. "Bookmark This Page")" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406646
<[reed]> it's waiting on approval for the branch
<RzR> asac: will you need me this evening ? or before freeze ?
<[reed]> which is waiting on 3.0.9 to finish
<asac> RzR: yes.  iwill look now.
<RzR> ok here i am
 * asac branches
<asac> [reed]: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/pango/commit/?id=dd6ce709db5872132335fef9f75aa16a33d6e5aa
<[reed]> I know
<asac> good
<[reed]> hopefully, behdad can do a release of pango soon that distros can take
<asac> he has a few days left for jaunty
<asac> RzR:   * debian/watch:
<asac>     - Renamed to watch.ex since it wont work on .xpi / cvs tree
<asac> you should have just removed it ;)
<asac> anyway
<asac> not an issue
<asac> do that next time
<RzR> k will not next time
<RzR> i wish i could track the version in the xpi
<asac> RzR: why "prefer ff 3.5"?
<RzR> that gnomefreak recommandations
<RzR> he told this here
<RzR> i am clues
<RzR> i have ...
<asac> RzR: we can track version of xpi ... but for that it has to be a non-native extensoin that ships a proper license file in top level dir
<asac> k
<asac> i think he ment to use 3.5 and not 3.1
<asac> but ok
<asac> firefox is still preferred which currently points to 3.0
<asac> so its good
<RzR> ok
<RzR> i dont log this channel
<RzR> but if someone does, maybe he explained about ff3.5 i dont remember
<asac> RzR: uploaded
<asac> RzR: please trash your branch then
<RzR> great work asac you're the best
<asac> and next teim start from the ubuntu-dev again
<asac> RzR: sorry for delay
<RzR> sure i will
<RzR> now lets watch a german documentary
<RzR> we feed the world
<RzR> maybe it's from austria
<RzR> on arte.tv
<RzR> thx
<Jazzva> asac: just checking... what has happened with nspluginwrapper we finished few days ago? it didn't make it to jaunty?
<asac> Jazzva: still on my list ;)
<fta> back
<asac> Jazzva: i need to do the flashplugin-nonfree rename and do the auto upgrade stuff in that same turn
<fta> asac, so.. i see xul failed once again, you didn't fix it, right?
<asac> fta: i did
<Jazzva> asac: ok. we should document the option in the manpage for the next upload. do you think it's the patch to be worthy enough to send it upstream?
<Jazzva> s/it's//
<Jazzva> umm. let me rephrase that
<Jazzva> asac: do you think the patsh is worthy enough to send it upstream?
<Jazzva> s/patsh/patch/ (argh)
<asac> Jazzva: this patch only makes sense with the other NSPLUGIN env part
<asac> i think for upstream we would need to make proper options out of that
<asac> instead of the env approach
<asac> fta: its Committed revision 438.
<asac> fta: my commit got stuck because i had no ssh agent running ;)
<Jazzva> asac: mhm. ok. we can see to work on that. I think it would be a nice addition. anyway, I'm back to painting the room.
<asac> Jazzva: have fun
<Jazzva> thanks, you too
<fta> asac, let me know when it's in. 3 or 4 days without a green 3.6, i can respin it manually
<asac> fta: its in
<asac> i can also upload the current orig
<fta> no need, the bot will take care of that
<fta> asac, any news about your gtk patch?
<asac> fta: i found out that i need a runtime abi check to finish this in a way that doesnt break in no-biarch case
<asac> at least i think that the issuse i saw here need that
<fta> could you please grab bug 190227?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190227
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-08
<ghindo> When's beta 4 supposed to come out?
<[reed]> ghindo: when it's ready
<ghindo> [reed]: Good answer.
<[reed]> I never get tired of saying that. :)
<gnomefreak> someone feel free to shoot me this week
<gnomefreak> The following NEW packages will be installed: flashplugin-installer
<gnomefreak> am i the only one that finds that strange sincei  have flash installed?
<BUGabundo> ah?
<gnomefreak> if bookmarksftp doesnt work im going to hurt someone.
 * BUGabundo hides
<asac> gnomefreak: thats from my ppa
<asac> gnomefreak: i rename the package now
<asac> gnomefreak: please test
<gnomefreak> asac: you did?
<asac> i uploaded to my ppa
<asac> want to upload to archive after lunch
<gnomefreak> oh see i thought i was going to do that for 2 weeks now :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what did you name it?
<gnomefreak> asac: also no need to rename it AFAIK its license is free and they stopped supporting it so we should upload to the addons page for mozilla extesnsions
<gnomefreak> asac: also if you just changed install.rdf debian control and rules you are going to need more changes
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant test it since i dont have a place to upload bookmarks to
<BUGabundo> asac: are we sure Bug 281348 is fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281348 in ubufox "Firefox only shows default icons in toolbars with tabmixplus and ubufox installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281348
<BUGabundo> I builded a new FF3.5 profile
<BUGabundo> added tabmix plus, rebooted, and lost all my icons!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: if i had to guess hes at lunch
<gnomefreak> well atleast i fixed it to install :)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: sorry?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: asac is most likely at lunch
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> np
 * gnomefreak doesnt see the package in asac's PPA but mine works atleast
<BUGabundo> Bug 326129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326129 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.{5,6} bug, merge review comments don't get wrapped into div box" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326129
<gnomefreak> asac: no reason to rename it just update the package we already have, and while you are pushing please push flashgot
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: can't you reproduce that bug ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: give me a minute to finish this and i will look at it  the bug doesnt ring a bell off hand
<BUGabundo> I just comment on it
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> s/I/you/
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: did i say i couldnt reproduce?
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw you coommented on my request for info
<BUGabundo> no you did not
<BUGabundo> I just asked
<fta2> BUGabundo, someone should file a bug upstream for that
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> anyone has a mozilla account?
<gnomefreak> of course we all do/should
 * BUGabundo doesn't (yet)
<BUGabundo> I'm already on too many BTS....
<gnomefreak> ill file it
<BUGabundo> wen will LP have a simple icon to push it upstream?
<BUGabundo> it already does for projects hosted on LP... we just need the LP - BTS (insert here name) module/plugin to be more popular
<gnomefreak> just with info i have i will requst users to comment on the bug upstream if they can provide more info
<BUGabundo> ok
<gnomefreak> this sounds more like a LP page problem, unless someone can reproduce in somewhere other than LP than i can file it upstream, I'm reassigned bug to launchpad
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: humm didn't it also got bad on Windows?
<BUGabundo> I can test ALL my browsers I you want
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes but no other site but LP
<BUGabundo> lynx, crhomium, konquror, opera, etc
<BUGabundo> what other site has the same code?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: that will work if you can test with other gecko/xul browssers and non gecko browsers
<BUGabundo> doing so now
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks im running for a smoke while you do that. just comment on the Lp bug report
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: konqueror fails too (aka webkit)
<BUGabundo> time for lunch
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks not an upstream bug than
<gnomefreak> oops tried wrong alias fta2 can you please reject the bookmarksftp push to ubuntu.com archives
<gnomefreak> asac: see bug 272746 to update info on bookmarksftp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272746 in bookmarksftp "Please removed bookmarksftp from Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272746
<asac> gnomefreak: did you experience any problems with the new flashplugin-installer?
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the TODO on bookmarksftp?
<gnomefreak> asac: no i already have flash installed. Is that the package you wanted me to test? or bookmarks
<gnomefreak> asac: i have updated it for 3.0.* at this time with same name as it was. I dont see any reason for a name change since it was under free license and no longer supported upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: flashplugin-installer ... you said you got that on upgrade. do oyu have that now? is all working well?
<gnomefreak> asac: it was added as a new pakcage and is installed at this time. However im not sure what it does that apt/dpkg does
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. so does flash still work?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> after restarting firefox/relogin
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> asac: fta do you know 94thomas
<gnomefreak> never mind
<gnomefreak> asac: if you want i can take bookmarksftp on since im losing sunbird whether its your package or mine that gets pushed
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what we have to do for sunbird in jaunty.
<asac> i think all that is for karmic
<gnomefreak> asac: nothing can be done once the icon changes are pushed
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird is dead as of 1.0b1 that is the end version. I am NOT uploading a beta to official archives unless a final will be made and upstream said they wont
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: so where are the icon changes?
<gnomefreak> asac: in my branch and PPA ill get you branch one sec
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<BUGabundo> back
<asac> gnomefreak: why did you close ubuntu2?
<asac> i merge the changelog now ... everything else looks good
<gnomefreak> asac: huh?
<gnomefreak> did i close it?
<gnomefreak> oh i remember that because of PPA versions got screwed up i pushed ubuntu2 to PPA had to replace it with 3 and forgot to fix branch sorry
<asac> gnomefreak: its ok. i made a ubuntu2 out of it now
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: so does the official branding switch work? did you try?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep like a charm
<gnomefreak> i pushed tp PPA and installed it here :)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsores to the bug it closes? 178785
<asac> gnomefreak: that gives me sponsoring credits ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah one sec
<asac> gnomefreak: also the build failure you fixed by dropping the patch could have deserved a bug
<asac> if you still want to open one let me know ... i can add that to changelog then
<gnomefreak> asac: a separate bug for drpping patches?
<gnomefreak> ok subscribed to bug
<asac> gnomefreak: a separate bug for "sunbird fails to build in jaunty because of fontconfig changes"
<asac> but its ok
<asac> i will upload without it now
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: uploaded
<gnomefreak> asac: THANKSW
<gnomefreak> thanks even
<asac> gnomefreak: so to be just i dont think we will get flashgot. we got rejected by archive admins twice so i think we should look at this in karmic again
<asac> gnomefreak: fails to build on armel ;)
<asac> probably need the arm patch from tbird
<gnomefreak> sunbird?
 * gnomefreak didnt think we supported that arch
 * gnomefreak grapping tbird to look at patch
<gnomefreak> ok changed status to fixcommited while i patch it
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird-3.0 doesnt have that patch ill look at 2.0 in a few
<asac> gnomefreak: we support it. its not superurgent though as its universe
<gnomefreak> should i patch it for ubuntu3? sometime this week/weekend?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah.
<asac> we want it ... i guess
<gnomefreak> ok no problem if i get it done today ill let you know but I'm doing paper work for end of fiscal year but that will work me into most likely next week :)
<gnomefreak> asac: your gonna hate me ;) can you please push seamonkey/iceape to Debian as i recall it was about 1.1.x.
<asac> gnomefreak: debian iceape isnt maintained by me anymore
<asac> but i will check when at home later tonight
<gnomefreak> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.seamonkey/browse_thread/thread/7a1e70c927efa7c6#  is why im asking. if needed ill build sid chroot and do it when i get spare time. i guess noone maintains it anymore since it was removed in lenny
<gnomefreak> oyh what is that ladies name :(
<asac> lady?
<rzr> asac: my pgp key expired
<rzr> too bad
<rzr> i didnt updated it
<asac> rzr: you can extend it
<asac> i think you can do that afterwards still
<rzr> great
<asac> e.g. edit-keys
<asac> change expiry date
<gnomefreak> asac: i got it Rachae was who i was thinking about
 * gnomefreak doesnt set an expiration on mine
<rzr> i did this before
<gnomefreak> ah
<rzr> but it does not seems to change the subkey
<asac> rzr: create a new subkey then
<asac> or try to change expiry for the sukey directly
<asac> but in the end creating new subkeys and letting them expire is a good thing
<rzr> i'd like to understand 1st :)
<asac> i do that at least ;=)
<asac> i have a master key that is infinitely valid, but never use it
<asac> only to sign sukeys (and other keys of course)
<asac> so i have a sign and a encrypt subkey
<asac> that regularly expire and i create new ones
<rzr> ok it's done
<rzr> thx
<rzr> gnomefreak: do you think you'll live foreever ?
<rzr> i dont want to be rude .. but
<gnomefreak> rzr: i hope not
<BUGabundo> won't we all?
<rzr> BUGabundo: it only depends on your expiration date of your pgp key
<BUGabundo> ah that! LOL
<BUGabundo> I think I have mine with 2 y
<gnomefreak> you have got to be kidding. do we really support 2000+ bookmarks? that is a bit outragous IMHO
<gnomefreak> see bug 357276
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/357276/+text)
<gnomefreak> huh
<gnomefreak> thats not right
<gnomefreak> its the right number
<gnomefreak> bug 357276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357276 in firefox-3.0 "Large set of bookmarks causes Firefox 3.08 to hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357276
<gnomefreak> asac: pick a patch 18_arm_xpcom_unused_attribute.dpatch
<gnomefreak> 38_arm_xpcom_optim.dpatch
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess both
<Jazzva> asac: for nspluginwrapper, I'm not sure, but I think there might be some npwrapper.*.so in /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/. I think BUGabundo reported that in the initial bug
<Jazzva> bug 321814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
<Jazzva> asac: ^^, I think you should add that dir to postinst removal too (along those added in npw revision 51)
<asac> Jazzva: hmm.
<asac> not sure about the iceweasel
<asac> didnt i add that?
<asac> seems not ;)
<asac> yeah.. might make sense
<asac> but shouldnt hurt unless you use iceweasel
<Jazzva> well, it was listed in default dirs added in 001_ patch (I think it's 001 patch)
<Jazzva> since we're not shipping iceweasel, I removed it from that patch here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu/revision/48#debian/patches/000_debian_make_symlinks.diff
<Jazzva> asac: also, those are the dirs that were added by debian, and are ignored if NSPLUGIN_DIRS is specified
<asac> Jazzva: ok.  can you add the dirs we want to add and bump the version check to the new package?
<asac> i am on train ;) ... and unefficient
<asac> tonight is freeze so we have to get it in asap
<asac> end-freeze
<Jazzva> sure
<Jazzva> give me a sec
<asac> i am travelling for a bit still ... if you have those two things added (i guess xulrunner/iceweasel/iceape) maybe fta can also upload
<Jazzva> hm, we didn't create anything in xulrunner and iceape, at least not with that patch.
<asac> Jazzva: not sure. look at all those supported dirs in the code
<asac> if we never used iceweasel/iceape its probably fine
<asac> to not name them
<Jazzva> well, BUGabundo had a problem with iceweasel dir, so I think there might be other people who have npwrappers installed in it too.
<asac> you will figure ;)
<BUGabundo> Jazzva: ME??
<BUGabundo> I don't even use it!
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: bug 321814 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321814 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper creates "default" links even though NSPLUGINDIR is set" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321814
 * BUGabundo reads
<asac> Jazzva: BUGabundo has lots of issues others dont see :)
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> that
<Jazzva> you mentioned it there. I didn't say you were using it, I said you had a problem with npwrapper creating links in iceweasel dir, and then not removing them :)
<asac> but i guess that BUGabundo just has better eyes ;)
<asac> ok packgin things ... have to switch train
<Jazzva> (well, I thought of that, not said actually)
<asac> cu later
<Jazzva> cu
<BUGabundo> or I just test everything to the point of bugs pop out
<Jazzva> asac: I'll have to ask you before submitting the revision, because we're appending NSPLUGIN_DIRS in get_mozilla_plugin_dirs at the end of already existing array.
<gnomefreak> hes gone already
<gnomefreak> right?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: did the update or gnome-keyring help for you?
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> at least gwibber worked at 1st once I reboot
<BUGabundo> usually I have to start it 2 or 3 times
<BUGabundo> but I could be a coicidence
<BUGabundo> "Couldn't retrieve GConf value for key: password"
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep me too good it was fixed for gwibber at least
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: during the update?
<BUGabundo> Now
<BUGabundo> after starting gwibber from cli
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: let me check that in a few
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I have to go
<BUGabundo> if I can, I'll pop up later tonigh
<gnomefreak> error: duplicate REP tables used
<gnomefreak> Failure loading aff file /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en_ZA.aff
<BUGabundo> I have a b'day dinner so I don't have much time
<gnomefreak> but that is normal to see
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: have fun
<BUGabundo> after reboot ill test gw again
<BUGabundo> bye
<gnomefreak> happy birthday
<gnomefreak> oh damn hes gone
<gnomefreak> ok im gone maybe ill work on sunbird tomorrow
<Jazzva> asac: I proposed a merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/1.2.2-0ubuntu5/+merge/5362 .
<Jazzva> asac: I think we should only add iceweasel dir, as this bug was related to broken links. IIRC nspluginwrapper handles removal of plugins in its def. dirs pretty well, so no need to remove that in postinst.
<asac> Jazzva: uploaded
<Jazzva> asac: thanks
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25051851/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090408r27086%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> either we need a fresher nss, or there's something broken
<asac> fta: still broken?
<asac> or just lpiua?
<asac> looks like in source nss got bumped
<asac> or not?
<fta> i guess all failed, but there are only a few builders today
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<asac> did we have a successful build in between at least?
 * asac knew he should have pushed that snapshot ;)
<asac> fta: so just bumping minimal nss version and updating nss later?
<asac> is that a plan?
<fta> need to check nss commits
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25063384/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b3~hg20090408r2363%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> same
<fta> mozilla 437487
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 437487 in Socorro "add a "distributor" field to the database" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=437487
<gnomefreak> asac: how the hell do you attach something to a debian bug report?
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean by "attach something"?
<asac> leave a message?
<asac> or attach a file?
<gnomefreak> asac: send a file
<asac> gnomefreak: how do you leave a message ;)?
<gnomefreak> the bug tracker doesnt have an interface to add anything
<gnomefreak> asac: i would rather not paste the diff if i can avoid it
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug tracker is email driven
<asac> everything is mail
<asac> you send to address a mail ... that can also have attachments of cours
<gnomefreak> so just attach it like any other file? with email attach option?
<asac> fta: thats good news ;)
<asac> i have to talk to ted i guess
<gnomefreak> well that didnt work
<asac> gnomefreak: where did you send the mail?
<asac> where to
<gnomefreak> asac: trying to send it to debian bug. he wanted the diff
<asac> gnomefreak: so which address are you sending to?
<gnomefreak> 492837@bugs.debian.org
<gnomefreak> should i send it personally to him?
<asac> gnomefreak: no thts ok
<gnomefreak> its there?
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you think it doesnt work?
<gnomefreak> i dont see it
<asac> debian bug 492837
<ubottu> Debian bug 492837 in mozilla-bookmarksftp "mozilla-bookmarksftp: Please update to ff3" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/492837
<asac> gnomefreak: takes about 10-30 minutes
<asac> to show up
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> you usually get a confirm mail after 5 minutes or so
<asac> but could be that such a confirm just gets send out if you tweak flags like importance and so on in the mail
<gnomefreak> yeah ive gotten them just not when attached files
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe dont sign your mail. could be that it gets confused. but for now wait a bit longer... when did you send it?
<asac> gnomefreak: seems it has arrived
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure maybe 4-5 minutes ago but ill will have meail open for a bit longer anyway
<gnomefreak> it did?
<asac> gnomefreak: you attached the .dsc and not a  diff ;)
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<asac> yes ;)
<asac> stay focussed :-P
<fta> mozilla 485052
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485052 in Security: PSM "Embed a list of default OCSP Responder URLs for certain CAs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485052
<fta> "We need the upcoming NSS 3.12.3 release."
<gnomefreak> this time it said debdiff and i opened it from email compose window and its right god i hope its right
<fta> mozilla 486182
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486182 in Security: PSM "Land NSS 3.12.3 final in mozilla-central (the experimental firefox trunk)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486182
 * gnomefreak wonders if its that easy for LP too
<asac> fta: yeah. i think we will get that everywhere
<gnomefreak> there sent her another email
<gnomefreak> ok good debian got the debdiff, now lets see if i cant get patches oved over and built
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the name of the arm arch? i cant recall spelling
<asac> armel
<gnomefreak> ah good think i had e m mixed up
<gnomefreak> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-09
<gnomefreak> i have no way to test armel arch so i will push to PPA and fix branch for you
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have the core-dev branch for sunbird handy?
<gnomefreak> i think i got it just trying to get versions fixed and i do have it
<gnomefreak> ok all patched up testing in a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i fixed branch and the FTBFS as far as i can tell. I dont have armel and im thinking ppa doesnt support it yet, really should though
<gnomefreak> grabbing 1.1.16 i will do it tomorrow or friday
<BlackHatNiceTux> hi, can anyone help explain this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/355112
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 355112 in ubufox "Ask.com keeps being re-added to Firefox search bar after updates" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> BlackHatNiceTux: asked on bug
<BlackHatNiceTux> tx, following bug post now
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> gwibber is utterly broken
<BUGabundo> as that your change gnomefreak ??
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: my gwibber works fine :) what change do you mean?
<BUGabundo> didn't you ask me to test it yesterday?
<BUGabundo> (07:03:54 PM) gnomefreak: BUGabundo: did the update or gnome-keyring help for you?
<BUGabundo> now gwibber is 404 or something
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> to twitter at least
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ah. that isnt caused by gnome-keyring (95% sure on that
<asac> BUGabundo probably runs trunk ;)
<gnomefreak> twitter what my next stop this morning
<BUGabundo> asac: daily ppa actually
<asac> BUGabundo: ;)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: me too
<asac> BUGabundo: twitter often is simply down
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: was there a gwibber update recently?
<BUGabundo> at least pidgin µcodepurple is working with twit
<BUGabundo> until it mem leaks and I have to kill it again
<BUGabundo> I just do it 2/4 times a day
<BUGabundo> it uses all my RAM and swap!
<asac> 2/4 times a day = every 2nd day?
<BUGabundo> lucklly I have 4GiBs of RAM and 8 for swap
<BUGabundo> asac: no 2 or 4 times a day
<asac> ;)
<asac> k
<BUGabundo> I just run that plugin on another pidgin
<BUGabundo> so I have 2 running all the time
<BUGabundo> one more or less stable, and one that crashs a lot
<gnomefreak> i need testers for bookmarksftp in my PPA, i'm not real sure how to use it yet but that is on todays-this weekend
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147508/
<BUGabundo> here is gwibber - twitter trace
<BUGabundo> asac: archive freeze just means that all incomplete stuff, get in this morning.... LOL
<fta> asac, archive frozen for good?
<fta> asac, meaning no ff 3.5b4 ?
<gnomefreak> i still can't add any accounts to gwibber it keeps crsahing whil ei have the dialog open :(
<BUGabundo> fta: were we going to have another beta in universe?
<asac> fta: i am not even sure b4 will be out in time for release ;)
<asac> fta: after that its stable release maintenance as usual
<asac> e.g. new upstreams for firefox allowed
<asac> hopefully we dont have rdepends on it yet ;) ... so regression risk should be confined
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: twitter too? ohh crap! now you follow me on 50% of my µblogs eheh
<gnomefreak> :) this is my last account
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you just happened to pop up for some reason
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I'm pretty much every where
<BUGabundo> I just refuse to be on facebook
<BUGabundo> other then that, search for me, and you will find!
<gnomefreak> any reson why http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/seamonkey11.html#seamonkey1.1.16 dioesnt have CVEs?
<asac> gnomefreak: which ?
<asac> gnomefreak: the CVEs are usually referenced in the MFSA
<asac> sometimes they dont have a CVE documented, but most MFSAs have one
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont see either on ther efor 1.1.16
<BUGabundo> ** (gwibber:3038): WARNING **: couldn't connect to daemon at $GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET: /tmp/keyring-JALzO1/socket: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> ** (gwibber:3038): WARNING **: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus: Failed to execute program gnome-keyring-daemon: Success
<BUGabundo> this is not working!
<BUGabundo> damn GKR
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe it crashed?
<asac> is keyring daemon running at all=
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> looking to see what i get
<asac> gnomefreak: click on the MFSAs
<BUGabundo> it was.... until now
<asac> there are CVEs ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: ah you say there is nothing for 1.1.16?
<asac> yes thats true
<asac> they probably didnt care for doing that
<BUGabundo> nothing on ps now
<BUGabundo> guess it died
<asac> gnomefreak: use the CVEs we used for last ffox 2 sec update
<gnomefreak> oj so should i just list what they have?
<asac> gnomefreak: or well. use the ones i already have documented
<asac> gnomefreak: there are no new CVEs on top of what i added to changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: well. didnt i upload that already?
<asac> not 1.1.16, but just a week ago a pre snapshot?
<gnomefreak> asac: from mt branch you didnt add anything
<gnomefreak> asac: just to 1.1.15 afaik
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know seamonkey 1.1.x doesnt let me grab pre release tarballs
<asac> gnomefreak: its alrewady there
<gnomefreak> using rules file
<asac> gnomefreak: i prepatched it
<gnomefreak> asac: than can i have newest changes in Jaunty?
<asac> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/seamonkey/1.1.15+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> gnomefreak: there are no changes on top of that
<asac> i added the patches that were committed for 1.1.16
<gnomefreak> so thinking to really do for jaunty intrepid or hardy so we can skip 1.1.16?
<asac> gnomefreak: we can skip that. yes.
<asac> we have it everywhere
<gnomefreak> asac:  so i wait for .17 than
<gnomefreak> ill comment on my bug for it and change to 17
<gnomefreak> next to respin sunbird with amrel patches
<asac> yes
<asac> we have to get archive approval for that
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is this what you get from terminal? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/641085
<gnomefreak> ok i leave that part to you :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back need a smoke
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I don't get "** (gwibber:7460): WARNING **: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus: Failed to execute program gnome-keyring-daemon: Success"
<asac> lets check how many updates came in before archive freeze ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i was still unable to grab pre release sunbird commits i tried updating depends to use mozilla-devscripts and added the lines to rules
<asac> gnomefreak: you need your own mozclient .conf and .mk
<asac> like the others do
<asac> do you ahve them yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: i tried that as well but it was only like 2 lines on mozclient.conf
<asac> yes
<asac> still thats the way to go imo
<gnomefreak> should i use thujnderbirds mozclient.conf and the .mk? but i thought i tried this. maybe i still have them to post
<gnomefreak> gwibber is working on my last damn nerve
<gnomefreak> and its back to crashing same gnome-keyring error from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> doing updates maybe it will work
<gnomefreak> asac: you still get posts to our mailing list right?
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: the bugs?
<asac> i will change that in next icedove update
<gnomefreak> asac: no the conversations/replies to keep you updated since we dont always use bug report. I'm fairly sure you know him
<gnomefreak> we should really have an option to customize TB panel to include a move to or save to will work as well
<gnomefreak> i guess sometime today i will file it upstream and LP
 * gnomefreak still hates the idea of sunbird dieing
<gnomefreak> stupid son of a bitch :(
<jcastro> asac: any of you guys want to do a session for openweek?
<asac> jcastro: when is that?
<jcastro> asac: week after release
<jcastro> asac: but I can get you a 2 for one special this week!
<thunderstruck> damnit my connection has been doing so good yesterday and this morning :(
<fta2> asac, can't make java work on x64 :P
<BUGabundo> fta need confimation test?
<BUGabundo> work here
<BUGabundo> last time I tried
<BUGabundo> to pay my taxes
<newz2000> Since upgrading to jaunty I get a gray window about every 15m when gmail is open. Is there something I can do to diagnose what is causing the problem?
<newz2000> (disabling everything fixes it, but I do want everything I have)
<BUGabundo> newz2000: compiz?
<newz2000> yes, I'm using compiz
<BUGabundo> doesn't happen here
<BUGabundo> what browser?
<newz2000> but I get a pop-up that says "a script on this page is causing [some kind of problem], do you want to disable it?"
<newz2000> Firefox
<BUGabundo> which version of Firefox?
<BUGabundo> are you using noscript or tabmixplus?
<newz2000> neither
<newz2000> 3.0.8
<BUGabundo> can you please try to reproduce with a clean FF profile?
 * BUGabundo imitates asac
<newz2000> no, I can't reproduce it with a clean profile
<newz2000> that's not my point, I know some add-in is causing the problem
<newz2000> I wondered if there's an easy way to figure out how to isolate it
<BUGabundo> not easy, but, disable all, and enable one by one?
<asac> newz2000: binary search ;)
<asac> newz2000: disable first half -> fixed -> disable only half of that half, otherwise disable the other half
<asac> newz2000: you can look in addons -> javascript and see if there are errors/warnings
<newz2000> ok, that's quicker than one-by-one
<newz2000> asac: what's addons->javascript?
<asac> tools -> error console ;)
<asac> sry
<newz2000> ah, ok. I'll keep my eye there.
<fta2> I dropped openjdk-6 and icedtea6 completely, installed sun-java6-plugin and it's fine now
<newz2000> ah, it's not flash or flashblock causing the problem (both are disabled)... I thought it was one of those for sure.
<BUGabundo> newz2000: keep trying
 * newz2000 will
<BUGabundo> see you
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_0_9_BUILD2
<asac> yeah count down ;)
<gnomefreak> I'm thinking my tarball is bad for some screwed up reason
 * gnomefreak leaves stuff for asac to fix since i didnt know what to use as package :)
<gnomefreak> asac: im referring to bug 358540  i wont be here when you get back more than likely
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358540 in network-manager "Ubuntu can not work with UBIQUAM UM-300 PCMCIA Type II Card. Can you solve the problem?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358540
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: asac: we really need a GOOD wiki page letting common users debug unrecognised 3G modems
<gnomefreak> lol good like with that. there are too many to do that for
<BUGabundo> what needs to be collected, where to report it, how to edit udev devices to temporally by pass the limitation
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I don't know of a single one
<BUGabundo> and got hit by new or unreconised modems *every* week
<gnomefreak> maybe a general page no matter what modem or <insert modem type here> type idea
<gnomefreak> I dont have a clue about n-m TBH so i am out of the wiki mark up running :)
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<BUGabundo> but we need such a wiki
<BUGabundo> _if it doesn't exist_
<BUGabundo> at least google doesn't find it for me
<gnomefreak> i dont think there is one
<gnomefreak> i have a bad feeling its going to crash
<gnomefreak> im getting a 404 for twitter under gwibber :(
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> both on gwibber and µcodepurple
<gnomefreak> it works fine in gtwitter AFAIK, codeourple?
<BUGabundo> if it wasn't for all the good friends I have there, that refuse to move to identica, I would leave it dead
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/
<BUGabundo> its a (very unstable) pidgin plugin
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> pidgin == evil
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I love their app, I really do
<BUGabundo> I just can't stand the way the core devs act up
<BUGabundo> reading their ML is a Book on Sarcasm and Egocentrism
<BUGabundo> and don't even try going to #pidgin for support , IF you ever did not follow the debug rules 1st
<gnomefreak> :) i use it for AIM once a year if that oftem
<BUGabundo> twit is back!
<BUGabundo> I use it for ALL my SN
 * gnomefreak enjots irssi too much plus my scripts make it that much more helpful ;)
<BUGabundo> I bet
<gnomefreak> too bad no spellcheck
<BUGabundo> eheheheheehh
<BUGabundo> you really need it, sometimes
<BUGabundo> I miss the option to change between languages!
<BUGabundo> its broken since hardy
<gnomefreak> this is not good
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong here :(
<BUGabundo> with?
<gnomefreak> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/tarball.mk
<gnomefreak> include $(CURDIR)/debian/cdbs-rules/debhelper.mk
<gnomefreak> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<gnomefreak> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk
<gnomefreak> that should work damnit
<BUGabundo> not my area of expertise
<gnomefreak> it cant be this easy
<gnomefreak> nope still doesnt work
 * gnomefreak wonders if they took 0.9 down for some odd reason
<gnomefreak> where is the warning when you go and close the wrong damn tag
<gnomefreak> tab
<gnomefreak> cd: 1: can't cd to build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `get-orig-source'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> what would make it stop working only when i need it to work :(
<gnomefreak> smoke before i bash the screen in
<fta> gnomefreak, ignore it, it's from cdbs, it's harmless in that case
<fta> i mean, the "cd: 1: can't cd to build-tree/mozilla" part
<fta> for get-orig-source, you have to code it, or include mozclient. which package is that?
<gnomefreak> fta: it worked fine for a long time when i built 0.9 to start no changes were made to it. this is not good
<gnomefreak> fta: sunbird
<fta> pastebin your debian/rules
<gnomefreak> im grabbing 0.9 from jaunty repos to try it than if that doesnt work ill grab 0.8 and see what changed
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/641213 fta
<gnomefreak> other than wanting to enable #
<gnomefreak> #DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL=1
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> #DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF=2.13
<gnomefreak> i haent touched it
<gnomefreak> and no sence in enabling them now since 1.0-b1 is last release
<fta> you don't have anything for get-orig-* in there, just update-orig
<gnomefreak> so can i use update-orig instead?
<gnomefreak> i dont see that
<fta> if you used mozclient before, the include is missing
<gnomefreak> update-orig: $(CURDIR)/../$(DEBIAN_MOZ_APPLICATION)_$(DEBIAN_MOZ_SOURCE_VERSION).orig.tar.gz
<fta> yep
<gnomefreak> include is there isnt it?
<fta> you need the orig.tar.gz in ..
<fta> nope, mozclient from mozilla-devscript is not used in what you just paster
<fta> pasted
<gnomefreak> cdbs
<fta> this is different
<BUGabundo> there goes twit again... stupid service
<gnomefreak> fta: once i add the includes do i need to change the line pasted above from update-orig to get-orig-source
<fta> no, it's doing something else. you can keep it
<fta> if you want to fetch the sources from cvs, you need to include mozclient and add your *.conf file, then call get-orig-source
<gnomefreak> add "include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/sunbird.mk" or even lightning-sunbird
<fta> if you just want to repack the orig from upstream, just put it in .. and call update-orig
<gnomefreak> sunbird.cfg.source is all i have from what i can see
<fta> gnomefreak, i thought you used m-d before
<gnomefreak> fta: i have and it worked in sunbird as well
<fta> then what changed?
<gnomefreak> somehow it stopped working after i grabed first 0.9 tarball
<gnomefreak> fta: i wish i knew
<fta> debdiff with the previous one that worked
<gnomefreak> going to try and grab it but somehow i no longer have a debian/mozclient assuming i had one before
<gnomefreak> grabbing intrepids version since i know i used it to grab 0.9 from 0.8
<fta> it used to be in /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts directly but now, i moved all projects file to their package
<fta> well, everything is still in /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts but it's no longer supposed to be used
<gnomefreak> should update the README if you shouldnt use it in include
<fta> the README is still valid, but i will deprecate the project files in /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts in a future version
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<fta> xul*, ff* and tb3 already host their own project files
<fta> fennec and prism too
<gnomefreak> waiting for debdiff to finish
<gnomefreak> not really any sense in changing sunbird but maybe just lightning since we wont be packaging 1.0 for sunbird
 * gnomefreak doesnt like the idea of packaging lightning alone but unless someone wants to maintain it upstream have no choice
<gnomefreak> i dont think its doing anything just seems to not end
<gnomefreak> debdiff lightning-sunbird_0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.dsc lightning-sunbird_0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.dsc > sunbird.debdiff
<gnomefreak> that used to work like yesterday
<gnomefreak> oops it was
<gnomefreak> ok this time i walk away for a bit while its works (shit load of changes)
<gnomefreak> does mozilla pastebin have a size limit?
<gnomefreak> asac: broke it i bet
<gnomefreak> [ Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com> ]
<gnomefreak> +  * improve update-orig: rule to properly remove.nonbinonly.sh stuff
<gnomefreak> +    - update debian/rules
<gnomefreak> that was the last time it was used. i grabbed 0.9 tarball and when he pushed it that was added to changelog
<gnomefreak> if it ever uploads to pastebin it would be easier to read at the least
<gnomefreak> its not jumping out at me that his changes could have caused this
<gnomefreak> pastebinit doesn't seem to want to push it or at ;east just taking forever. I found the section of diff that would be most likely but it doesnt look like it changed for the worst but atleast i know i can us 0.8 to get a 0.9 tarball since im fairly sure that the one i have is bad
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: try to push an attach to bugzilla,gnome with 700MiBs
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> on 3G.... I thought it would be just a simple log
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im betting my diff is bigger than that :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<gnomefreak> could have swore -L would have given me size
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have a number. it failed to paste it
<gnomefreak> ill check with asac on it its getting late here for me atleast
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-10
<jcastro> fta: wow, you're right, chromium is actually working
 * gnomefreak forgot i had made 1.0 to grab 0.9 tarballs :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what were we using to get tarballs for sunbird? nothing worked last night
<gnomefreak> gtwitter doesnt have a menu
<gnomefreak> gwibber needs to learn how to connect to twitter
<asac> gandi: sunbird 0.9?
<asac> i think we download them from mozilla
<asac> gandi: gwibber _can_ do twitter
<gandi> asac: ?
<asac> gandi: sorry ... wrong nick ;)
<asac> tab-trap
<fta> hi
 * asac out for easter night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-11
<Yasumoto_> heya guys, does anyone happen to have recommendations for dealing with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/358690
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358690 in totem "Dangling symlink installed" [Low,Confirmed]
<Yasumoto_> there's a mozilla plugin symlink that isn't linking properly (looks like the totem plugin name was changed)
<asac> bug 359536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359536 in firefox-3.1 "remove firefox-3.1 sources from jaunty - superseded by firefox-3.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359536
<sebner> asac: though 3.1/3.5 segfaults :P
<asac> sebner: extensions
<asac> :)
<asac> no clue what you are talking about in particular
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: nah, using 3.6 brings more fun :P
<asac> for me 3.6 is really stable
<asac> when does 3.5/3.6 crash for you?
<fta> shutdown
<fta> (hi)
<asac> fta: hi
<asac> Bug 358599
<asac> obscure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358599 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree webcam support breaks after first use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358599
<asac> removing xpti.dat from profile cures it once
<asac> what does flashplugin do?
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: just 3.5, start up
<sebner> ^^
<asac> so archive admin denied removing xul 1.8 because there are still too many build rdepends in jaunty/universe
<asac> *sigh*
<sebner> asac: I'm wondering why there is no epiphany webkit 2.26. too unstable? Well I use 2.27 from the webkit team ppa now. afaik the turn to webkit will be complete with 2.28
<asac> sebner: how does it fail to start?
<asac> do you get a X error?
<asac> sebner: if you start it from panel/menu, look at .xsession-errors
<asac> anyone else has a displaced button on http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/ ?
<gnomefreak> asac: thought 1.8.1 was the one that had rdepends that were still active
<asac> thats 1.8 for me ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<sebner> asac: no entry in .xsession-errors, well If I start it from the terminal it just segfaults after some seconds (no firefox windows appears)
<asac> sebner: fresh profile helps?
<gnomefreak> ok what button am i looksing for?
<asac> gnomefreak: "Search" (thats the only button i think)
<gnomefreak> asac: mine looks fine on 3.0
<asac> for me its outside the  box
<sebner> asac: nope
<gnomefreak> what version ar eyou on?
<gnomefreak> btw ther eis no start page in 3.6
<gnomefreak> 3.0 3.6 are both fine ehre trying 3.5 atm
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry they all work here. still thinka  start page would be nice in 3.5 3.6
<fta> start page ?
<gnomefreak> fta: start page == open browser be brought to a page ubuntu or not. all i get is untitled
<fta> that's ubufox
<gnomefreak> fta: i know
<fta> just force it, it should work
<gnomefreak> force it?
<fta> you're not using the nightly addon?
<gnomefreak> nightly ubufox?
<gnomefreak> im using the one i fixed
<fta> no, nightly tester addon
<gnomefreak> i find that where?
<fta> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543
<gnomefreak> thanks looking
<fta> you can force addons 1 by 1, if they have a lower maxversion
<fta> better than the pref doing that for all addons at once
<gnomefreak> true
<fta> i also like the version in the title bar, showing me which snapshot i'm running
<gnomefreak> still untitled
 * gnomefreak thinks Help>about could use a fix for 3.5 3.6
<gnomefreak> nope still only untitled
<fta> ?
<fta> d'oh, fta       5441 17.1 14.9 1003036 307936 ?      Sl   Apr07 999:40 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6a1pre/firefox-3.6
<gnomefreak> and i have it set to show my LP page
<gnomefreak> fta: go to Hel>About and i get an XML parsing error
<gnomefreak> you dont get htat?
<gnomefreak> that?
<fta> nope
<gnomefreak> i have that in 3.2 and 3.6
 * gnomefreak wonders why its not using the page i give it.
<fta> is it the about from firefox or from ubufox? (i don't use ubufox)
<gnomefreak> firefox
<gnomefreak> i just disabled it and it looks like it worked for home page
<gnomefreak> still get the XML error
<asac> ubufox is broken on 3.5
<asac> have to fix that before release still
<fta> asac, if you have time for bug 190227, would be nice too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190227
<asac> fta: i need to find out if i am on 64-bit system or 32-bit at runtime
<asac> i couldnt find the right way to do that ... if I get pointers that would help i guess
<asac> hmm. there is a "uname" C function
<asac> hmm ... what would uname -m be there :/
<asac> seems it doesnt have that same info
<asac> lets check uname source
<gnomefreak> does ubufox control back foward buttons?
<asac> gnomefreak: it breaks them in 3.5 (thats the bug i referred to)
<gnomefreak> asac: 3.6 here
<asac> also in 3.6
<gnomefreak> and its disabled
<asac> if its disabled it shouldnt change anything
<gnomefreak> asac: that was my point
<gnomefreak> yep enabled breaks tem on 3.5
<gnomefreak> ok disabled and they work again i forgot i had enabled it again to test something else
<gnomefreak> ok got rid of errors in gwibber
<thunderstruck> if it does have a twitter acount it only errors on twitter if you remove that account it errors on indent.. me thinks that is bad
<gnomefreak> ah that eror was due to lost connection
<gnomefreak> i dont have xulrunner 1.1.8 installed so it cant be that many rdepends on it that are not on 1.9
<gnomefreak> 1.8.1
<gnomefreak> all of the rdepends work here so im confused
<gnomefreak> mozilla-mplayer is not on 1.9 list but everything else is there, I dont see harm in removing it
<gnomefreak> the | means alterntive right?
<gnomefreak> s/alterntive/alternative
<gnomefreak> and mplayer has no depends on xul at all. I think someone was wrong on the rdepends for 1.8
<gnomefreak> well i got it changed around to grab orig but now cvs errors
<gnomefreak> fta2: asac can someone give me an idea on why date time are failing http://pastebin.mozilla.org/641882
<thunderstruck> asac: where is the branch for sunbird that was used for official archives. I fucked my branch up badly
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean tbird?
<asac> or what are you looking for?
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird
<gnomefreak> my branch is gone
<asac> gnomefreak: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> that doesnt include any changes made to the last release
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> last on that is swedish trans as i recall
<asac> have to check my laptop then
<asac> ok pushing
<asac> and binding branch so this doesnt happen in future
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks. binding?
<asac> gnomefreak: pushed (rev 124)
<asac> gnomefreak: that will take care that commits automatically get pushed to the branch
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<asac> so you would do a bzr bind lp:~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<asac> after that every commit gets auto pushed
<asac> prevents forgetting that
<gnomefreak> works for me thanks :)
<asac> gnomefreak: please use topic branches in future
<asac> e.g. give it a good name instead of ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> e.g. use "ubuntu-0.9-0ubuntu1
<asac> "
<asac> or something
<asac> if the branch is about that version
<asac> or use "lpXXXXXX" as branch name
<asac> if it fixes a bug
<asac> and so on
<gnomefreak> making this 0.9 since it is last finial release :(
<asac> we already have 0.9
<asac> ;)
<asac> you will figure
 * gnomefreak not really comfortible using 1.0b1 in offical archives
<asac> just choose a name that reflects the topic you are dealing with ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: we wont get anything new for jaunty
<asac> its karmic work
<gnomefreak> asac: nor for KK
<asac> and 1.0~b1 would be good enough i think
<gnomefreak> asac: as a finial release?
<gnomefreak> final even
<asac> well. we should check if its stable enough
<asac> we can send out a call for testing once we have the b1 package
<gnomefreak> i will but somehow i doubt it since no work will be done to make it that way
<gnomefreak> we have to figure out how to use ./debian/rules get....  sinceit fails to work even to grab current
<gnomefreak> i changed rules to work with it however it will grab 0.9 only and fails to do that with a date/time cvs error
<BUGabundo> asac: hey
<BUGabundo> how was the partying ?
<asac> BUGabundo: improving sense of life ;)
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> up for some work? or enjoying the weekend?
<asac> not really sure what will follow. so cant tell ;)
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> just a friends laptop kubuntu and ndiswrapper not connecting to wifi
<BUGabundo> but don't bother too much
<asac> ndiswrapper is a mess
<asac> i dont think its maintained anymore
<BUGabundo> humm ? really?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: i would say as long as its not a regression from intrepid there is only low chance to get it fixed
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> hum he is on interpid
<BUGabundo> jaunty won't even boot on it.... not even disabling acpi
 * gnomefreak be back in ~ 1hour
<asac> sounds bad
<BUGabundo> not as bad as GKR dying on it self every 30 mins
<asac> BUGabundo: where does it break? kernel panic? when?
<BUGabundo> the other laptop? not sure... it tested it 2 weeks agot
<BUGabundo> time to get a daily and test it again, when the guy gets back
<asac> in the past when linux didnt boot it helped to upgrade bios
<asac> actually for this abit board i filed a bug about that with abit and they fixed it in next update a few weeks later
<asac> which was quite impressing ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: but really. you should file a bug on behalf of the motherboard/whatever vendor for every bug you file here in ubuntu
<asac> ever computer should boot with linux
<asac> its not black magic ;)
<asac> now its time for linux users to be vocal on hardware vendor side
<asac> only then they will change their attitude and test stuff with linux before shipping a crappy bios to the world
<asac> i think its really a problem that most users and devs have accepted the previously true fact that hardware vendors dont care at all. now they think we have to fix everything on our own, while lots of users complaining would make them change their way of thinking i am sure.
<asac> it doesnt really matter what you write. sending a mail that their hardware doesnt run with modern linux kernels should be enough if they get those frequently from all sides.
<BUGabundo> asac: in my case it's a "white" brand! it has no manufacter per si, only the OEM casing
<BUGabundo> in my case Asustek S37S
<BUGabundo> try finding a contact for them or a BIOS upgrade
<asac> BUGabundo: somebody usually assembles the boards. they are responsible for making the bios right
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but I never found who or where
<asac> BUGabundo: then send to whoever sells the OEM system
<asac> usually its relabels
<BUGabundo> can't! they were bought
<BUGabundo> im not even sure the new owner even sells this brand
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> have to pass on the store one day
<BUGabundo> asac: that laptop is a DELL
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> a 15xx
<BUGabundo> getting a BIOS update for it
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah try that
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148991/
<BUGabundo> I still have much to learn on _your_ code
<asac> lol
<asac> that paste was just for me
<asac> so i dont loose it in case my system crashes ;)=
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> bzr ?
<BUGabundo> and a few syncs?
<BUGabundo> I do most of my code and docs on bzr
<BUGabundo> even .confs are there
<BUGabundo> that reminds me.... forgot to file a bug on kdepim trunking files
<BUGabundo> asac: lot of ppl having trouble with wpa2 recently, me included
<BUGabundo> did something got lost in the kernel ?
<asac> too heavy wait for this case ;)
<asac> pastebin felt proper ;)
<BUGabundo> ehe
<armin76> [reed]: asac: fta: http://www.sqlite.org/cvstrac/tktview?tn=3777 i've been told that sqlite-3.6.12 is going out on tuesday
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-04-12
<[reed]> armin76: ok, once it goes out, file a Mozilla bug to get our copy updated
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-12
<LLStarks> asac, do you of any way to force a crash for oopp testing?
<micahg> LLStarks: find the oopp PID and kill it :)
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41145
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll have a field day, today on ch
<BUGabundo_remote> 3 more bugs to repoprt
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41146
<asac> LLStarks: right. kill -SEGFAULT  or something to the process
<chrisccoulson> asac - should i branch firefox for lucid now? micahg has started updating to 3.6.4 in .head, but i wouldn't mind fixing this NSS issue in 3.6.3 before final freeze
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. lets do a .lucid branch now
<asac> remember to set it to mature ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that now then
<asac> cool
<fta2> what is the status of html5 client side database (sqlite) in firefox? any idea?
<asac> chrisccoulson: remember to also cherry pick the patches we talked about
<asac> fta2: not in 3.6.x ;)
<asac> sorry coulnt stop
<asac> fta2: do we need another chromium update round?
<asac> or is all set for release?
<fta2> i need to send the last beta update (a few days old, already in the ppa)
<fta2> plus a patch for chrisccoulson
<asac> fta2: homepage?
<asac> err search ;O)
<asac> fta2: yeah. can you do those two updates today?
<asac> would be cool have that bake asap
<asac> fta2: one thing
<asac> fta2: the licenscheck generator ... any idea how to make that properly sorted?
<asac> e.g. so we can update and get a reasonable diff?
<asac> i wanted to push all this to debian so we can send stuff to debian unstable for lucid+1
<asac> ... but guess i need one more licensing update round
<fta2> (i'm busy with work atm)
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> asac - are we keeping the version numbers in the bzr branches? (using firefox-3.6.lucid rather than firefox.lucid)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. usually we do
<asac> e.g. just s/head/lucid/
<asac> thats not true for thunderbird
<asac> because we never had two  versions at the same time
<asac> at some point we might wanna go back to firefox, but not before all releases with two versions are flushed ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks. i'll stick with firefox-3.6.lucid for the lucid branch then
<asac> kk
<asac> chrisccoulson: lets branch all the rest too
<asac> e.g. xul
<asac> etc.
<asac> tbird
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<asac> well, if we know we are doing another round before luci
<asac> d
<asac> we can stick to .head
<asac> until that
<asac> bdrung: did the md sync happen?
<asac> bdrung: btw, i feel relucant to do the pref transition in lucid still. i will merge your changes to .head though so it gets up right when m opens
<asac> i think its ok. and i owe you a beer
<asac> ccheney: hey
<asac> ccheney: did you fall off the face of earth ;)?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: notify-osd is in BOTH top corners of my screen. how can I run it in debug mode?
<bdrung> asac: m-d is not yet synced
<asac> bdrung: did you overload it with .22?
<bdrung> asac: overload?
<asac> didnt you upload .22 now?
<asac> e.g. is .21 still avail for synching?
<asac> whats the change for .22?
<asac> i can upload .21~0ubuntu1
<bdrung> asac: i uploaded .22 - syncing this version is save.
<bdrung> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-devscripts/+bug/557081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557081 in mozilla-devscripts "Sync mozilla-devscripts 0.22 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<asac> well. i didnt review it
<bdrung> only two changes
<asac> yes, but adding another new feature etc.
<asac> what is the buildsystem for?
<bdrung> asac: you can use the dh 7 oneliner: dh --with xul-ext --buildsystem=xul_ext $@
<asac> and what does that do?
<asac> what is the xul_ext build system?
<asac> ok using pack/unpack
<bdrung> on build it run "xpi-pack . package.xpi", on install "install-xpi package.xpi" and "rm -f package.xpi" on clean
<asac> yes
<asac> so run a full rebuild of all extensions ;)
<asac> install-xpi changed
<asac> again
<asac> i can just upload .21 as its now
<bdrung> k, will do a full rebuild test.
<asac> problem is that i had enough issues during freeze to fix in my past.... its really annoying
<asac> thanks
<asac> ok commented that on bug
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you have a fedora VM?
<asac> we need to verify that mozilla bug 541319   is an issue everywhere
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "firefox does not honour gtk/gnome settings in FF3.6 on Ubuntu/lucid since using --disable-system-cairo" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<asac> e.g. gtk settings don get applied with in-source cairo
<chrisccoulson> asac - i've not got a fedora VM, but i can try out a live CD in a bit
<asac> chrisccoulson: please check ;)
<asac> e.g. with upstream builds: a) does changing the hinting/lcd settings in fonts dialog change how firefox looks like
<asac> e.g. do they have the same bug
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats your bmo address?
<chrisccoulson> asac - chrisccoulson@ubuntu.com
<asac> ok simple enough. will remember that ;)
<bdrung> asac: moving the config file would close bug #493805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493805 in ubufox "ubufox 0.8 leaves FF 3.0 folder in /etc" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493805
<bdrung> asac: is it ok to rename ubufox?
<asac> i will merge that to the .ubuntu branch
<asac> but not for lucid
<asac> i just dont have the time to deal with any eventual regressions
<bdrung> asac: deferring the rename to m too?
<asac> is it really worth making a more minimal packaging change?
<asac> e.g. without config file transition etc.
<asac> i dont think so
<bdrung> asac: if you do not move the config file, we disable m-d new feature and leaving the config file where it is.
<asac> yes, still i have to go and hunt stuff through NEW, get seed changed etc.
<asac> i dont really care. i just dont want to drive all this ;)
<asac> its a ubuntu-core-dev branch, so you are definitly entitled to get this done ;)
<bdrung> asac: i would like to merge everything into ubuntu-core-dev branch. i think these changes are safe. i have tested the config file movement and the procedure is well tested ( taken from http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling ).
<asac> bdrung: right... just take the lead and the responsibility ;) and get FFe for things that need one etc.
<bdrung> having the config file *firefox-3.0* is incorrect ;)
<asac> i just dont like the idea to get an update through freeze and then having to answer why we pushed such a change without any clear direct benefit for the lucid cycle
<asac> yes, thats right. its wrong there.
<asac> but is it a release blocking bug?
<bdrung> asac: when moving, then to the correct place
<asac> sure
<asac> thats why i would prefer to do the full thing
<asac> just feel uncomfortable to do that for lucid ...
<bdrung> i know, that it's not the best time for this change
<asac> so we should get a) a package up for testing the upgrade path somewhere ;)
<bdrung> asac: k, will upload it to my PPA
<asac> and then verify the butt out of us and then pushing this through dropping a few feature changes
<asac> if its a feature at all
<asac> for me a package reorg is > feature ... but some might disagree
<bdrung> it will bring more consistency
<fta2> asac, do i need to ask for a FFe each time i need to update chromium???
<bdrung> asac: bug #557081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557081 in mozilla-devscripts "Sync mozilla-devscripts 0.22 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557081
<asac> col
<asac> fta2: did they fix any security stuff etc.?
<asac> i would say no ... but thgen i am too used to ffox stuff
<asac> in the end same logic should apply there
<asac> at least when we get a stable channel build at some point ;)
<fta2> asac, well, channels are sort of continous upgrades
<fta2> even the future stable channel will jump from time to time
<asac> sure
<asac> though stable channels supposely get decent QA upstrema
<asac> which is why we can do this for mozilla
<asac> anyway, in practice you have to get FFe for every update
<asac> we should ask Technical Board for a standing FFe
<asac> so maybe do it this time and then lets remember to get this sorted by TB
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413085/
<asac> yeah. but stable channel doesnt get that bad bumps ;)
<asac> we need to find a way to identify whether a beta release is good enough
<asac> one thing is to wait and see if they bump again within a week i guess
<asac> good ... seems we have a kernel regression ;)
<asac> sont reboot on thinkpads into -20 ;)
<bdrung> asac: ubufox is now in my ppa
<rickspencer3> Chrisccoulson hi
<asac> hi rickspencer3
<asac> ;)
<rickspencer3> hi asac
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson so, I haven't been tracking this too well ...
<rickspencer3> so as a any good pointy haired manager, I shall interupt you and ask instead of investigating myself ...
<asac> bdrung: ok isnt published yet
<rickspencer3> have the default search provider changes rolled out to the distro?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, they were rolled out last week for konqueror and firefox
<rickspencer3> coolio
<chrisccoulson> chromium is being worked on, and i'm going to look at epiphany too
<rickspencer3> k
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you see bug 561124? it seems the in-source NSS causes some issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561124 in openjdk-6 "firefox sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH which breaks the icedtea6-plugin" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561124
<asac> chrisccoulson: isnt that the lack of .chk files that causes this?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not too sure actually
<asac> chrisccoulson: nss in firefox should be compatible
<asac> so its hopefully .chk
<bdrung> asac: ubufox is now published
<ccheney> asac: no, just been really busy with OOo patching/bugfixing
<asac> kk
<fta> weird. bug 555512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555512 in chromium-browser "Flash completely fails to execute from Google Chrome 5.0.342.7 beta version." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555512
<fta> could someone confirm??
<jdstrand> asac: does tbird 3.0 share the xul192 codebase? what about seamonkey?
<micahg> jdstrand: no, tb3 is 1.9.1, seamonkey 2 is also 1.9.1
<jdstrand> micahg: ok thanks
<micahg> asac: can you check my symlink fix for bug 558620: http://pastebin.com/T0LJCkUj
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558620 in thunderbird "Thunderbird moves profile folder to .thunderbird.upstream" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558620
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's no reason for thunderbird-gnome-support to provide gnome-web-browser, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, do you want to check my symlink fix above?
<cwillu_at_work> does ubuntu's firefox use the system's cairo package?
<cwillu_at_work> I'm looking at the unpacked apt-get source folder, and seeing cairo
<cwillu_at_work> if I patch that, do I actually change anything?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i will have a look at that shortly
<chrisccoulson> cwillu_at_work, it uses in-source cairo. why are you trying to patch that anyway?
<cwillu_at_work> chrisccoulson, testing a handful of patches re: rendering/scrolling performance on arm
<cwillu_at_work> chrisccoulson, but the system's libpixman is used?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: flash is working in trunk daily
<BUGabundo_remote> 32 wraper
<chrisccoulson> cwillu_at_work, yeah, that's right
<cwillu_at_work> chrisccoulson, and this is widely consider somewhat insane, right? :p
<cwillu_at_work> or did I miss a readme that says which source trees are just there for reference?
<chrisccoulson> cwillu_at_work, i'm not sure what you mean
<cwillu_at_work> chrisccoulson, I see /build-tree/mozilla/gfx/cairo/{cairo,libpixman}
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just noticed that too
 * cwillu_at_work starts to cry
<chrisccoulson> cwillu_at_work, hang on, i might be getting confused here
<cwillu_at_work> chrisccoulson, I'm hoping so :D
<cwillu_at_work> firefox-3.5 depends on libcairo2
<fta> cwillu, hint: DEB_MIN_SYSDEPS in debian/rules
<fta> cwillu_at_work, ^^
<cwillu_at_work> thanks
<chrisccoulson> cwillu_at_work, so, in source pixman too. i'm getting confused because i see it loading cairo and pixman from /usr/lib, but that's a consequence of using gtk
<cwillu_at_work> chrisccoulson, I know for a fact it uses the system's libpixman, because I patched it with some buggy neon blitters which caused rendering corruption in firefox
 * cwillu_at_work still needs to look at debian/rul;es
<cwillu_at_work> fta, that's new in 3.6?
<asac> [reed]: there were issues with our bugzilla plugin, right?
<asac> whats the status on that? any idea?
<[reed]> asac: it's not needed now, no?
<[reed]> asac: Bugzilla 3.4 supports it already ...
<asac> [reed]: afaik we already pair with bugzilla
<asac> but i remember that you disabled someting etc.
<[reed]> yes, because launchpad was doing stupid things
<[reed]> I think that's fixed now
<[reed]> I guess I could re-enable launchpad's account
<asac> [reed]: right. what were those issues?
<asac> do they need to be fixed/escalated?
<[reed]> I think they are fixed now
<asac> ok cool. that was about multiple tasks?
<[reed]> or something
<[reed]> bug tracking / watching
<[reed]> see also
<[reed]> micah knows all the details
<asac> ok good
<asac> will check with him
<asac> please reenable ;)
<asac> somehow some bugs were linked, but not all
<asac> so thats the reason :)
<micahg> [reed]: I thought the LP account was reenabled already.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you have a chance to look at my symlink fix
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sorry, just looking at it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: np
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have time to push a conkeror fix today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, then I'll file the bug for it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what other outstanding items do you have for feature freeze?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nothing that's filed AFAIK
<micahg> vlc, I need to test, but I'll do that tonight
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we still need to decide on what to do about sugar / pyxpcom
<bdrung> micahg: what's with vlc?
<micahg> bdrung: fix for xul192
<micahg> FTBFS
<bdrung> k
<micahg> bdrung: I've backported most of the fixes from upstream git
<chrisccoulson> micahg - were you working on firegpg?
<chrisccoulson> err
<chrisccoulson> sorry, firebug
 * chrisccoulson gets confused
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I was working on firegpg, AFAIK, firebug has no arch specific components
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, ok. firebug has a recommends on xulrunner-1.9.1
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering if it's worth an upload just to drop that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, bdrung jsut did a round of uploads for extensions
<bdrung> i did that, because m-d supports config files and installs the extension in another directory
<chrisccoulson> asac - did you say you were ok with dropping seamonkey?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought we were updating it...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - is anybody working on that though?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, someone did work on the patches, but it's only partial because he altered how the package worked
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to do it, but it was suggested that someone else do it as I"m supposed to be porting
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, is it thunderbird which is creating ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/profile.folder/Mail/smart mailboxes-1/ ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's most likely an extension with a hard coded path IMHO
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok. the patch looks sensible then
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: why did you drop mozilla-noscript?
<chrisccoulson> (i need to actually test it too, but if some extensions are hard-coding paths, then the patch makes sense
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - see conversation yesterday
<micahg> bdrung: it releases too frequently to keep properly up to date in archive
<bdrung> k
<chrisccoulson> basically, they release pretty much weekly with new security fixes, and asac and micahg agreed it is too much of a moving target
<chrisccoulson> yeah, what micahg said ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I just pushed 2 thunderbird fixes, do you think it should be pushed now or at the end of the week?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops, I should fix the wording on there
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should probably aim for wednesday afternoon. that's one day before final freeze and still gives us a chance to put any other fixes in without doing too many builds
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - did you have any response about the license for stumbleupon?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: no
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - ok, thanks.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what about bug 561216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561216 in firefox "Firefox is not building against system NSS and system NSPR" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561216
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that shouldn't be a problem really. the icedtea plugin issue is strange, as the in-source and system nss versions are currently the same
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed, but I thought we went through all that work not to use the in source versions
<micahg> including what I did with the PPAs
<micahg> jdstrand: since there's a USN for NSS, are hardy -> jaunty going to get updates as well?
<micahg> chrisccoulson ^^
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the changes in NSS also seems to require quite a large xulrunner change, which hasn't been done upstream for 1.9
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, so we have to wait till we push 3.6.x?\
<chrisccoulson> micahg - most likely.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you do any work for porting miro?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so back to the in source issue...it also affects the dailies (which are on hold for the moment) and the firefox-stable PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the firefox-stable PPA is shipping updated system nss versions at the moment isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> is miro ready btw? i can do some sponsoring if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but the build is ignoring the system NSS versions due to DEB_MIN_SYSDEPS being set
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was doing some testing and there seem to be some issues still
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes
<chrisccoulson> what sort of issues are you seeing?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I get a python crash on my system for Miro, but a new Lucid live CD didn't have the issue with the version in archive
<micahg> I didn't get a chance to check the version from the PPA in the live env
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought you meant you were seeing issues with in-source NSS ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll attach the debdiff and build log for my conkeror update which is ready though
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> how did you recreate the miro crash?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just clicking on something in the window does it for me with the versionf rom th ePPA
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's not crashing here (i just did a build with 192)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no python crash?>
<micahg> app doesn't crash, just a python crash
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 561708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561708 in conkeror "Backport fixes from upstream git related to xulrunner-1.9.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561708
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't get any issues here. but, if you're seeing an unhandled exception rather than a crash, then we probably shouldn't block uploading for that (we can fix that, and remember that apport gets disabled this week too)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, dinner time. bbiab
<storrgie> Anyone avail?
<storrgie> Noticed some failed builds in the PPA... my browser keeps crashing
<storrgie> these things related?
<micahg> storrgie: probably not, which PPA?
<storrgie> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<storrgie> http://pastebin.com/ZnytGg6w
<storrgie> thats all I have
<micahg> storrgie: bug 513887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513887 in firefox "Flash, Java, etc. does not work with out of process plugins and causes Firefox to become unresponsive" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513887
<micahg> dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so to false  is a workaround
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, conkeror uploaded
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: classpath is still up for grabs if you're looking for something to port :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm also assuming the way I made the patches for conkeror was ok, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, those were fine thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that and what I'm doing with vlc were my first experiences with git format-patch
<chrisccoulson> micahg - redhat just disabled the gcjwebplugin in classpath for xul192
<chrisccoulson> s/redhat/fedora
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=548783
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 548783 in gcc "gcc doesn't build against xulrunner-devel-1.9.2" [Medium,New]
 * micahg needs to learn to check if someone else did the work already :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sounds good, do you want to take care of it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, will do that now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you file a bug and link the fedora bug as well so we have a record?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
 * micahg needs to subscribe to package to watch for regressions
<micahg> bdrung_: can you look into the eclipse /path/to/xulrunner bug?
<bdrung_> micahg: i will do it before the release
<micahg> bdrung_: ok, thanks, just wanted to make sure someone was on it :)
<bdrung_> micahg: the best solution would be an autodetection of xulrunner, but this does not work :(
<micahg> bdrung_: what do you mean?
<micahg> bdrung_: are you referring to the ini?
<bdrung_> micahg: we have two places, where we have to set the xulrunner path. 1. eclipse script (LD_*) 2. eclipse.ini
<micahg> bdrung_: can we consolidate everything in the script and then use xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version to do it dynamically?
<bdrung_> micahg: that was my idea too, but there were some problem.
<bdrung_> let's talk to nthykier
<micahg> bdrung_: sure, when, where?
<nthykier> bdrung_: yo
<micahg> hi nthykier
<bdrung_> nthykier: we need a dynamical xulrunner path
<bdrung_> therefore it can't be in eclipse.ini
<nthykier> yeah
<bdrung_> what was the reason for not putting it into the script?
<nthykier> looks like we can implement a java class that eclipse will call if it is not given a path
<bdrung_> nthykier: or fix upstream
<nthykier> bdrung_: because then we have to start parsing and understanding arguments which I would like to avoid - no arguments given per cmd by user = no cmd args at all
<bdrung_> nthykier: because we have to change the order of the user args?
<nthykier> No, because I don't want to spend time debugging user problems that is caused by our script because we cause eclipse to ignore eclipse.ini since we passed it a (certain?) argument nor do I want to parse eclipse.ini and build the arguments + filter user supplied args.
<nthykier> I don't care if we patch the upstream java files or we implement our own "Xulrunner" locator class.
<nthykier> as long as we do not restore the horror that is the old eclipse wrapper ...
<bdrung_> nthykier: i removed both xulrunner paths. the javadoc works - there the autodetection works, but the welcome page is not rendered correctly
<nthykier> how "many" xulrunners do you have?
<bdrung_> one
<nthykier> Try adding a second.
<bdrung_> let the fun begin
<nthykier> I am almost willing to put money on it crashing
<bdrung_> still working
<bdrung_> i won the money :D
<nthykier> read: almost
<nthykier> The only time xulrunner does not crash is when I need it too
<micahg> bdrung_: which xul did you install?
<bdrung_> xulrunner-1.9.2 and xulrunner-1.9.1
<micahg> bdrung_: try 193 :)
<bdrung_> the internal browser does not work
<bdrung_> No more handles [MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib64/xulrunner-devel-1.9.2.3'] (java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-mozilla-gtk-3557 or swt-mozilla-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file)
<bdrung_> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib64/xulrunner-devel-1.9.2.3'] (java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-mozilla-gtk-3557 or swt-mozilla-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file)
<nthykier> and if you set the xulrunner property?
<micahg> bdrung_: are you using swt-gtk?
<bdrung_> nope
<bdrung_> micahg: eclipse uses its own copy of it
<micahg> bdrung_: how does debian allow that?
<bdrung_> pssst
<bdrung_> micahg: send us a patch for building eclipse against swt-gtk ;)
<nthykier> swt-gtk is not compatiable with swt we build in eclispe
<micahg> and also, it seems to remember the dev path from build time
<bdrung_> build time?
<nthykier> probably because our swt is heavily patched
<micahg> bdrung_: the -devel directory is where the headers are for building
<micahg> nthykier: are you an eclipse dev?
<LLStarks> the brokenness of umd is really getting in the way of my bug squashing
<micahg> LLStarks: I hope you're testing with upstream builds for that text area bug
<LLStarks> no usable xulrunner-1.9.3-dev
<LLStarks> i am
<LLStarks> but i can't compile upstream
<LLStarks> because i don't have the proper build-deps
<micahg> LLStarks: you shouldn't need our stuff to compile upstream
<LLStarks> yeah i know
<LLStarks> but i like apt-get build-dep firefox-3.7
<LLStarks> saves me a lot of trouble
<nthykier> micahg: No, I just co-maintainer the package
<micahg> LLStarks: do apt-get build dep xulrunner-1.9.3
<micahg> nthykier: k
<LLStarks> i did that yesterday, but i'm sure i'm still missing things
<micahg> LLStarks: you can try apt-get build-dep firefox-3.6
<micahg> oops
<micahg> apt-get build-dep firefox
<bdrung_> nthykier: the eclipse package behaves the same (because the path is not correct any more)
<LLStarks> how do i pull specific revs for hg?
<LLStarks> i'm more of a git guy
<micahg> LLStarks: hg bisect tool would probbaly be good
<nthykier> bdrung_: is our script capable of finding the correct version of xulrunner?
<micahg> nthykier: what does the script/program do with the value in the ini?
<nthykier> micahg: The ini value? eclipse uses it to locate the library
<nthykier> xulrunner library
<micahg> nthykier: right, but where does it get passed/stored
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, the gcjwebplugin is already disabled
<micahg> nthykier: maybe we can just edit that to find the right path
<micahg> chrisccoulson :(
<chrisccoulson> it's still being built though, but just not installed
<chrisccoulson> so i just need to make it not build ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson ah, that's not so bad then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-13
<nthykier> micahg: but you wants to determine the path at runtime, right?
<nthykier> want*
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will that then drop the build-dep on xul?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it will
<micahg> chrisccoulson: excellent another rdepends gone :)
<micahg> nthykier: yes, I was wondering if anything that's not compiled is taking it
<bdrung_> nthykier: woohoo
<LLStarks> micahg, i'm completely lost on how to do a commit-specific compile. what exactly am i compiling? firefox? xulrunner?
<nthykier> bdrung_: good news?
<micahg> LLStarks: depends
<micahg> LLStarks: what do you want to compile?
<bdrung_> nthykier: i found a working solution: we have to only set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME
<micahg> bdrung_: that's what a lot of the wrapper scripts do
<nthykier> awesome - THAT'S our solution
<bdrung_> long term solution: fix upstream eclipse to find the correct place
<LLStarks> micahg, i have my pushlog from yesterday and i'd like zero in on the offending commit.
<LLStarks> i have a cloned mozilla-central hg repo, but i have no idea what to do with it.
<micahg> LLStarks: if you're using upstream build system, it's firefox
<bdrung_> nthykier: i will commit our solution to git repo
<nthykier> bdrung_: go ahead
<micahg> LLStarks: hg help bisect
<nthykier> bdrung_: btw, upstream would not accept it - they allow us to provide a hook to find the library
<bdrung_> nthykier: really?
<bdrung_> nthykier: let's find the code first
<nthykier> bdrung_: if the xulrunner property is not set, they will reflect a class and check the value of the property after that class has been reflected
<nthykier> bdrung_: but if we can set that MFH variable, then we do that - because it is easier
<nthykier> It is a PITA to execute programs via Java
<bdrung_> micahg: what path should we use? /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version? how to detect the xulrunner version on compile time?
<micahg> bdrung_: yep
<micahg> oops
<micahg> no
<LLStarks> micahg, i'm a bit of noob and i'd like to handle this in a more insane manner by compiling each commit in the pushlog range.
<bdrung_> /usr/lib/$(xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version)
<micahg> /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version`
<micahg> bdrung_: ^^\
<bdrung_> micahg: how to detect 1.9.2 on compile time?
<micahg> LLStarks: that's what hg bisect helps you do
 * micahg looks for the blog post
<micahg> LLStarks: http://harthur.wordpress.com/2009/12/08/regression-range-finder-for-firefox-nightly-builds/
<LLStarks> i'm on that page
<LLStarks> :)
<LLStarks> nothing's happening though
<LLStarks> ah one sec
<LLStarks> here we go.
<LLStarks> i have no idea what's being compiled or tested
<bdrung_> micahg: /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-@VERSION@ --gre-version`
<bdrung_> micahg: i want to replace @VERSION@ on compile time
<micahg> bdrung_: idk offhand, FF postinst script uses the version of the package
<micahg> bdrung_: I don't think that's as big a deal as we'll only be changing that at most every 6 months
<micahg> bdrung_: and we can fix that later too
<bdrung_> micahg: can i assume a three number version (X.Y.Z)?
<micahg> bdrung_: ATM
<micahg> bdrung_: 4
<micahg> bdrung_: 4.0 most likely won't be
<bdrung_> micahg: for @VERSION@
<micahg> bdrung_: yes, idk if they'll jump to xul 2.0 for FF 4.0
<micahg> bdrung_: in that case it wouldn't be, but your solution is probably good for the next year
<bdrung_> micahg: other trick: search for xulrunner-*
<nthykier> that is enough - 3.6 will be out before then
<nthykier> eclipse 3.6 that is
<bdrung_> first xulrunner-X.Y.Z.A - if it not exists xulrunner-X.Y.Z and otherwise xulrunner-X.Y
<LLStarks> goddammit
<micahg> bdrung_: can you see which xulrunner*dev is installed?
<LLStarks> mozregression is tracing
<LLStarks> ]AttributeError: Bisector instance has no attribute 'prevAppInfo'
<bdrung_> micahg: pkg-config --modversion libxul
<LLStarks> so frustrating
<micahg> bdrung_: well, that's no so clear either
<micahg> actually, ATM, yeah, you can do that
<micahg> X.Y.Z
<micahg> bdrung_: ^^
<nthykier> bdrung_: micahg: I am off for now, unless you need me for something
<micahg> nthykier: nope, thank you
<nthykier> you should thank bdrung_ - he is doing all the work and found the solution as well :P
<micahg> nthykier: I intend too :)
<bdrung_> micahg: do you know the corresponding eclipse bug number?
<micahg> bdrung_: bug 559229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559229 in eclipse "eclipse-platform: /etc/eclipse.ini references non-existent xulrunner path" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559229
<micahg> bdrung_: there's also bug 553779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553779 in eclipse "xulrunner window causes swt exception" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553779
<micahg> bdrung_: thanks
<bdrung_> you're welcome
<bdrung_> in 12 minutes i will see if my fix work
<fta2> asac, should i just push chromium or what? the ffe bug is not moving
<BUGabundo_remote> Raise the Sun, Raise the soldiers moral o/
<BUGabundo_remote> fta great news tech.slashdot.org/story/10/04/13/0141208/Google-to-Open-Source-the-VP8-Codec
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, indeed, the missing http:// is disturbing
<BUGabundo_remote> haaha
<BUGabundo_remote> I filed it
<BUGabundo_remote> no one touched it :(
<BUGabundo_remote> that's why I hate to file bugs on google projects
<BUGabundo_remote> they don't get fixe
<BUGabundo_remote> and mozilla is even weired
<BUGabundo_remote> they just talk talk talk talk talk and nothing
<BUGabundo_remote> remember that session bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> its still ongoing discussion on the FF bug
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, iirc, the last bug you filed were fixed, or at least assigned
<BUGabundo_remote> which one?
<BUGabundo_remote> I filed a bunch of them
<BUGabundo_remote> and have one more, opened here to press SEND
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: WTH is M5 omnibar? code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41146
<BUGabundo_remote> ahhh
<BUGabundo_remote> mileston
<BUGabundo_remote> oh damn
<BUGabundo_remote> its a 'feature' not a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> FAIL
<BUGabundo_remote> bye bye chromium, welcome back Firefox
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40865
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, if i understand it correctly, it's still a work in progress. it looks weird without http:// but if it's there when pasted, i won't mind
<BUGabundo_remote> but its not!
<BUGabundo_remote> you can't copy it
<BUGabundo_remote> like my link 1h ago
<BUGabundo_remote> only some app do fill in the gap
<BUGabundo_remote> but it's a very bad UI regression
<fta2> remember it's trunk
<BUGabundo_remote> for 3 days?
<BUGabundo_remote> and with 8 dupe bugs?
<BUGabundo_remote> with them saying it's a feacture?
<fta2> incl. a week end
<BUGabundo_remote> ill wait a few more days
<BUGabundo_remote> if not reverted, I'll drop ch
<BUGabundo_remote> I use URL links a lot!
<fta2> asac, i give up, there's no way i can sanely maintain chromium since it's frozen in the repo :(
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<asac> fta2: sorry?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: asac: why does html5test.com/ say both chromium and FF don't don't have mp3 support?
<chrisccoulson> hey fta2, how is the chromium change going?
<asac> 11:53 < fta2> asac, i give up, there's no way i can sanely maintain chromium since it's frozen in the repo :(
<asac> seems fta needs some love :(
 * asac hugs fta2 
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^^
 * chrisccoulson hugs fta2 too
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - if you have any issues, please let me know :-)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i didn't have time to work on this. if you do, please feel free (on the .head branch)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, and i don't see how i can upload. See bug 561510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561510 in chromium-browser "FFe and new upstream as security updates for chromium-browser" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561510
<asac> fta2: take one step back ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - ok, i will try and push that along. the current process of requiring a FFe doesn't really fit well with the chromium support model
<asac> fta2: stefan offered to delegate FFe to me and you refused it ;)
<asac> but we will take over
<asac> chrisccoulson: thanks. its really a non issue.
<asac> lets close the bug and just upload
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, so you can ACK that?
<chrisccoulson> excellent
<asac> seems that ubuntu-release has no plan what to do that
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, i can ack that
<asac> done
<asac> fta2: just upload closing that bug. i take the blame if someone complains
<asac> or chrisccoulson do that ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think for the search provider the idea is to not add a patch which would be a pain to maintain, but rather a sed command in rules
<asac> did fta2 align with you on that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, i wasn't aware of that, but that makes sense if it is possible
<asac> chrisccoulson: should be
<chrisccoulson> cool. i'm just doing fennec now
<chrisccoulson> that looks fairly trivial to do
<asac> great
<fta2> asac, i didn't refuse to delegate to you or to anyone, just to delegate to the mozilla delegates, it's not a mozilla product
<asac> well. there is no delegate group for chromium ;)
<asac> anyway. not a problem. lets get it just in before final freeze and then get the standing FFe etc.
<directhex> is micahg not about?
<chrisccoulson> directhex, he's usually around later in the afternoon
<BUGabundo_lunch> asac: fta: how about rename this channel to ubuntu-browsers ?
<BUGabundo_lunch> and create a oficial team in ppa to run the oficially supported browsers?
<directhex> in case i forget, can someone ask him to sync gluezilla? it fixes xulrunner 1.9.1 requirement (and lack of xulrunner dependencies)
<asac> directhex: no diff for ubuntu?
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> asac - you can do that anyway can't you?
<directhex> asac, same source package test-built on sid & lucid with appropriate 1.9.1/1.9.2 binary dep in the output
<asac> chrisccoulson: synching?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah
<asac> i have no archive powers ;)
<asac> so i would need to poke ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, i thought you did ;)
<asac> like everyone else
<asac> no ... just MIR
<asac> i always felt like not picking up more responsibility would be a good idea
<asac> ... powers always come with new tasks ;)
<BUGabundo_lunch> it is :)
<directhex> i try to get other people to issue pokes, so the archive admins don't get cross with me
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i always poke pitti when i need something doing ;)
<BUGabundo_lunch> lol
<fta2> hmm, ff 3.7 freezes badly when i visit http://www.webreference.com/authoring/languages/html/HTML5-Client-Side/
<fta2> (i wanted to see the "Browser Feature Test Results" box)
<asac> directhex: same here ;)
<directhex> anyway, this sync is needed for .net apps using windows gui toolkit and embedded browser control to not segfault when xul 1.9.1 isn't installed
<asac> i already streess archive admins and ubuntu-release enough
<BUGabundo_lunch> fta will test in a few secs
<BUGabundo_lunch> need dgb of that?
<directhex> actually, i can upload it myself can't i...
<directhex> i'll do it tonight
<asac> directhex: yes.
<asac> just upload with ubuntu1 ;)
<asac> or just upload with the debian version
<asac> i think that is considered bad ... but still ;)
 * asac break
<BUGabundo_lunch> fta where is it crashing exaclty?
<BUGabundo_lunch> page loaded fine for me, on FF3.7 daily
<directhex> asac, there's a script. but i need my .changes
<BUGabundo_lunch> Browser Feature Test Results 				Session Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> 				Global Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> 				Local Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> 				Database Storage: not supported
<fta2> BUGabundo_lunch, freezing, not crashing (and unkillable)
<fta2> damn, Database Storage not supported :(
<fta2> and 3.6?
<BUGabundo_lunch> sec
<BUGabundo_lunch> Browser Feature Test Results 				Session Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> 				Global Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> 				Local Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> 				Database Storage: not supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> both in safe-mode
<BUGabundo_lunch> so no addon interfires
<BUGabundo_lunch> fta_ chromium:
<BUGabundo_lunch> Browser Feature Test Results
<BUGabundo_lunch> Session Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> Global Storage: not supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> Local Storage: supported
<BUGabundo_lunch> Database Storage: supported
<chrisccoulson> nobody has any outstanding items for fennec do they?
<chrisccoulson> if not, then i'm just going to upload
<chrisccoulson> asac - i get a FTBFS with videolink against xulrunner192 btw. i'm not sure if that's actually a xulrunner bug:
<chrisccoulson> /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2.3/nsPresContext.h:889: error: 'nsRunnableMethod' is not a template
<asac> chrisccoulson: need to see the full error
<chrisccoulson> asac - the only other line is:
<chrisccoulson> In file included from event_state_manager.cpp:9:
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://paste.ubuntu.com/413625/
<asac> chrisccoulson: videolink is using MOZ_INTERNAL_API
<asac> such things need to get dumped from the archive imo
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'm happy with that
<chrisccoulson> it has no rdepends anyway
<asac> yeah. lets dump it ... until upstream fixes to use frozen api
<asac> chrisccoulson: or try to drop the MOZILLA_INTERNAL_API define first
<asac> maybe it just works then
<asac> if not, remove
 * asac has to run out and get some stuff
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try that first, but i suspect it probably won't work at all
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, thanks. Global Storage is a moz hack, deprecated. so no worry for ch. I guess i have to use local storage then, i wanted db storage :(
<fta2> chrisccoulson, the idea for the patch is to make it dynamic in d/rules, so we can upload the same src package to debian without it. so something like "ifneq (,$(filter Ubuntu,$(DEBIAN_DIST)))  perl -i~ -pe 's/foo/bar/' file endif" should work
<fta2> i wanted to do it that way but i lacked time to properly build and test it :(
<LLStarks> fta2, how do i restart a bisect?
<fta2> LLStarks, what do you mean?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - ok, no worries. i will try and look at that this afternoon
<LLStarks> the bisect i did is lying to me and won't let me double check the work it did
<LLStarks> it's all "lol trust me. you don't need to compile the commit i think is bad. just trust me."
<fta2> eh?
<LLStarks> when bisect finds the first bad commit, it doesn't forward the repo to that commit
<LLStarks> it remains on the last good commit
<LLStarks> and i can't get the repo to move up the first bad commit
<LLStarks> and thus i can't double check
<fta2> sorry, i don't know anything about that. I usually bisect manually.
<fta2> (hence all my daily builds)
<asac> chrisccoulson: we really need to fix the ffox dailies for 3.6
<asac> thats where all the rework for oopp thing landed
<asac> and we currently dont see how bad it is ;)
<asac> at least the last snapshot i use has severe problems ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will try and fix that in a bit
<asac> if we dont fix that now we cant provide feedback to mozilla and we cant complain if next security update blows things up for us :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi! I was wondering how the progress was going on bug #559881 for lucid and jaunty. Also, is tbird3/lucid affected by #559918?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<jdstrand> bug #559918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559918 in thunderbird "Thunderbird cannot initialize the security component when libnss3-0d 3.12.6 is installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559918
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm going to do those this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> and thunderbird 3 doesn't have the same issue
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm also interested in getting nss 3.12.6 in hardy and jaunty. do you have thoughts on this?
<jdstrand> (to fix CVE-2009-3555)
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middl
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - we will need to eventually, but there's not much benefit at the moment
<chrisccoulson> i think the fix also relies on quite a large xulrunner patch
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: not for firefox, but there is for other users of nss
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind really then
<jdstrand> (I thought we were going all embedded for ff anyway)
<chrisccoulson> we have done in lucid
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes. whenever security support goes away for 3.0/3.5 is what I mean
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: maybe the plan of attack should be to wait on hardy and jaunty until after firefox uses its own embedded nss
<jdstrand> after which, we can upgrade the system nss
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: does that sound reasonable?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds good. i'm not entirely sure what the timeframe for that is though
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i've also been trying to think of ways we can coordinate testing of security updates in the future
<chrisccoulson> do you think something like http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ targetted for mozilla updates would be useful?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure, but they keep threatening it. I'm not interested in fixing this right away-- it's a protocol change that we'll need to do gradually, and so waiting on 3.6 seems reasonable
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: maybe. how it was done in the past is asac would do a bunch of testing, then give me the ok (sometimes asking for additional testing). I would then do my list of tests and publish. in the more distant past, people would use and give feedback on the packages in ubuntu-mozilla-security iirc. there might even be an announcement that people would get to know it was available
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: this is more or less what I follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<jdstrand> though I don't test all the plugins-- just adobe flash and java, and then verify opening of a slew of mimetypes (including PDFs)
<chrisccoulson> ok, that looks good as a testing sequence. how do users communicate their testing results though?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I think they communicated with asac in this channel, but I'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> it's at the top of the page
<jdstrand> oh, there you go :)
<chrisccoulson> http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> ok, so that looks good
<chrisccoulson> so, we should resurrect this then :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm not sure, but it seems that lately this hasn't been happening as much, probably because mozilla had several 'fire drills' in a row
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sounds good
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: incidentally, my tests are based on lp:qrt-regression-testing/scripts/test-firefox.py
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks. i will take a look at those
<jdstrand> I wish it was automated, but it isn't-- the script just walks you through stuff
<jdstrand> but will test epiphany-browser in hardy-jaunty
<jdstrand> (also)
<jdstrand> ah, there is even a thunderbird test plan in there-- cool
<jdstrand> (that wasn't always there)
<jdstrand> https://litmus.mozilla.org/ looks interesting. wouldn't it be neat if we could get our builds integrated into that?
<chrisccoulson> it would. perhaps i might look at things like this for next cycle
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'll update our CVE tracker for nss based on our discussion and plan
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm assuming miro from the PPA worked fine for you with only xul192?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it seems to be working fine here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I guess I'll deal with the fallout if there is any, probably like you said with apport being turned off, most people won't notice
<micahg> I'm testing vlc now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<chrisccoulson> we dropped another rdepends today (videolink)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, is packagekit done?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think packagekit just needed rebuilding. when was it last built?
<micahg> needs a loog (chrisccoulson)
<micahg> 5 weeks ago
<chrisccoulson> ok, packagekit still needs a rebuild then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you test that and take care of it, it's in main
<asac> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: we want to regularly announce security ppa
<asac> and ask for more folks to join and where to escalate issues
<asac> we need to resurrect this to make us better sleep at night ;)
<micahg> asac: FYI, we can't push 3.6.4 to security PPA until we figure out why our builds don't work
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i was thinking about something like http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/, before i realised that we already have http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<asac> micahg: yes. chrisccoulson is working on fixing the dailies soon ;)
<chrisccoulson> we could make better use of this
<asac> chrisccoulson: we already have that
<jdstrand> micahg: re NSS, I just filed bug #562332
<micahg> asac: it might be fixed by the xulrunner patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562332 in nss "please upgrade to 3.12.6" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562332
<asac> chrisccoulson: however, it turned out to be really hard getting folks submitting stuff there
<asac> if we could get there it would be best
<micahg> jdstrand: great
<asac> chrisccoulson: however, geting folks using -security ppa all the time is the first step
<jdstrand> micahg: in summary-- we want to, but are going to wait until the embedded firefoxs hit hardy - jaunty
<asac> then asking when we push to beta or something to test and submit to mozilla.qa would be great
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you know what users found difficult about submitting there? tbh, i've not used it yet, but it looks like it could be useful
<jdstrand> micahg: that'll help ease testing
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, that should be later this month hopefully
<jdstrand> for some definition of 'hopefully' :P
<micahg> well, I made progress last night on porting some hardy packages
<jdstrand> I already started hitting things that bug me about all the embedded stuff
<micahg> jdstrand: what do you mean embedded stuff?
<jdstrand> eg, the recent libpng CVE-- I had to check the mozilla source to see if it was fixed. I couldn't see anything anywhere stating it was fixed (it was)
<jdstrand> anyway, my complaining won't change anything, so I'll stop
<micahg> jdstrand: did you try searching for it in the upstream tracker?
<asac> chrisccoulson: its not difficult to submit there ... its just hard to get enough folks doing that
<asac> so in the end i settled on getting stuff early on the security ppa
<asac> and getting users use that so they start complaining
<asac> if something breaks
<asac> if you dont hear anything, its probably fine
<jdstrand> micahg: I just checked the source changelogs and didn't see anything. I might have missed it, but it only illustrates the problems with embedded libs, that's all. if it used a system libpng, I knew it was fixed. since it doesn't, I had do do additional stuff to see if it was vuln or not
<asac> chrisccoulson: if you want to try to resurrect, go ahead :)
<asac> its not really mutually exclusive ... we have to announce the security updates anyway
<asac> includin a request to submit the qa thing is probably good
<chrisccoulson> asac - i will probably try to resurrect this, but that's something for me to look at next cycle now
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, we need to announce the updates first
<asac> yeah
<asac> chrisccoulson: we can discuss all the great and perfect ideas i had during UDS ;)
<asac> while drinking a beer
<chrisccoulson> asac - sounds good :)
<asac> maybe you want to pick some of those up ... or not
<micahg> can I come too?
<fta> asac, i'm not sure what i'm supposed to do now? upload or provide the -imho useless- info asked for the FreezeExceptionProcess?
<micahg> asac: was DEB_MIN_SYSDEPS unintentionally applied to NSS and NSPR?
<asac> fta: you started it by refusing to accept that mozilla delegates can approve it ;) ...
<asac> imo you should just upload
<asac> now
<asac> unless they vetoed on the comment i made
<fta> they didn't, until now
<asac> fta: just upload then
<fta> ok
<asac> lose this bug and never open a new FFe bug
<asac> we sent the mail you prepraed to technical-board
<asac> i think it will just get approved and then we dont need to bother about it
<asac> if someone complains, blame me ;)
<fta> ok
<fta> asac, you meant you already sent the email to TB?
<asac> no i didnt
<asac> we can do that today
<asac> i can send as you seem to be unhappy about paperwork ;)
<asac> which i totally understand ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: Bug 520166 is fixed according to reporter
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520166 in firefox "Manage Content Plugins doesn't work with Firefox 3.6" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520166
<asac> chrisccoulson: please add a fat sticky note to your desk that we need to update the plugin finder database before release
<asac>  ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no problem
<chrisccoulson> whats involved to update that?
<asac> lets not discuss that right now ;)
<asac> its simple, but i need to explain and probably we need IS love to get you permission to change it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: vlc is ready if you want to review
<fta> asac, done
<asac> cool ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 558981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558981 in vlc "vlc fails to build against xulrunner-1.9.2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558981
<asac> chrisccoulson: add a fat note ... we can do that after freeze is enforced
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks, i will look at that in a bit. i need to get xulrunner working on ia-64 first though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my note?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i did. but the fix for the test-suite is mostly trivial. the hard part is testing it
<chrisccoulson> which is what i'm going to try this afternoon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<fta> asac, someone is cloning the chromium ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~towolf/+archive/crack/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<asac> fta: binary copies?
<asac> or respinning?
<fta> patched
<asac> ah
<asac> well. thats how live is ;)
<asac> we want to foster a large community of downstreams etc. ;)
<asac> if they put serious effort into it and we notice we might want to pull them in
<asac> asking them to line up in ubuntu directly
<fta>   * Add a_few_customized_shortcuts.patch.
<fta>   * Disable drop_sse2.patch.
<fta> the 2nd i can't take
<asac> sure
<asac> i think he wants it to work on really old hardwware
<asac> oh disable
<asac> well. yeah
<asac> so he wants to support new ;)
<asac> fta: maybe shoot him a mail if you see this ppa continuing that
<fta> there's a build in progress right now so yes, it's active
<maxb> asac: Hi, I lost my internet connection when we were talking about enigmail over the weekend: What's currently in your PPA works great for me.
<micahg> bdrung: you might have to set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<bdrung> micahg: really?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: who the heck is this linus? http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40865#c18
<micahg> bdrung: idk, package works for me
<micahg> bdrung: but I only have 1 xulrunner
<bdrung> for me too. maybe this issue is triggered by an extension
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I actually have 2
<micahg> but xul192 and up
<bdrung> micahg: i have two
<bdrung> 191 and 192
 * chrisccoulson is wishing his uplink was slightly faster
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, never heard of him. apparently, he's a chromium-os and native-client dev
<micahg> bdrung: and it works for you?
<bdrung> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: I'm *trying* very very hard not to rant!
<BUGabundo_remote> but that bug is driving me insane
<micahg> bdrung: weird
<bdrung> yes!
<BUGabundo_remote> heck if they keep up with it, ill branch the darn code!
<BUGabundo_remote> and revert it on a PPA just for me
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> lol nothing
<BUGabundo_remote> I want my URLs
<asac> chrisccoulson: oh one thing i just notices is that its a good idea to subscribe to the packages in debian (xulrunner/iceweasel)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i can do that
<asac> sometimes it helps to get ideas about bugs we need to address etc.
<asac> which we didnt know ;)
<fta> asac, do you understand bug 561624?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561624 in chromium-browser "Create meta-package with dependencyes like in google-chrome" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561624
<micahg> asac: I thought the ubuntu mozilla list was subscribed to them?
 * asac cheks
<asac> micahg: to the packages?
<asac> no ... to the icedove bugs ;)
<micahg> asac: ah
<asac> which i wanted to fix ... but i htink that was resolved now ;)
<asac> it was a mistake to have all mails go there as our list is moderated
<asac> you can subscribe in packages.qa.debian.org/xulrunner or something
<fta> same for bug 561667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561667 in chromium-browser "Package description does not contain the word "chrome"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561667
<asac> fta: commented
<asac> i think its a matter of preference whether we want -beta etc.
<asac> for meta package i dont see a need as we already have recommends for that
<asac> imo we decided to use different packages etc. we might want to invest some time in tools that would allow switching back to stable channel easily if user feels the current run channel buggs
<asac> buggy
<asac> but your decision ;)
<fta> i have the same packages names everywhere, so switching is not that difficult
<fta> -s
<asac> yes.
<asac> but i think the argument for using different package names is that you can have them side by side
<asac> i see benefits of both
<asac> for now i think we are fine
<asac> imo you can mark it wont fix
<fta> and the 2nd bug?
<asac> fta: i concur on that one ... just not the way they phrase it
<asac> maybe check what iceweasel uses
<asac> ;)
<asac> to refer to firefox
<asac> i think we added something there at some point
<asac> but its your call to find the right wording ;)
<asac> i am bad at that
<chrisccoulson> asac - it looks like i've got a good build of xulrunner on ia64 now (with the test-suite enabled)
<chrisccoulson> fingers crossed nothing goes wrong at the last minute ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you want to review the patch before i commit it?
<asac> chrisccoulson: paste a diff, yes.
<asac> isnt htat a debian/rules change?
<chrisccoulson> asac - unfortunately not. it's a source change:
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413773/
<asac> err --- --disable-tests doesnt work?
<asac> damn. ffox doesnt open
<asac> i need a new daily ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it would have done if i had also disabled the building of xulrunner-1.9.2-testsuite
<asac> chrisccoulson: where did you get that wisdom from ;)?
<asac> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/413773/
<asac> from debian?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i just logged in to hally and did "objdump -d /bin/ls | grep ret" to find a return instruction
<chrisccoulson> and then "echo | gcc -E -dM -" to find the gcc preprocessor macros on ia64 (which i found online) ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> upstream? ;)
<asac> at least to debian if they dont have it
<asac> ifyou are confident thats right, directly upstream of course
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, will upstream that shortly
<chrisccoulson> asac - are you ok to upload xulrunner tonight? i'm currently blocking quite a few things on ia64 now :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. i think that should happen today then
<asac> just prepare release, and let me know
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll update the branch then. do you have any changes you want to get in, or should i just tag it for release now?
<asac> unless we have a fix for the armel "shows frame scrollbars everywhere" bug ;) ... i dont have anything
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i've committed and tagged now, so it's ready to go
<asac> on a call now ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, no worries
<fta> <asac> i need a new daily ;) <= remember the bot is on hold, per doko's request
<fta> asac, chrisccoulson: iirc, Mike (from debian) has iceweasel 3.6 green on lots of arches, incl. the test suite, did you check with him?
<fta> (from his blog)
<chrisccoulson> fta - on ia64 too? i see xulrunner-1.9.2 in experimental, but only for i386/amd64
<chrisccoulson> same for iceweasel
<asac> fta: well. i think that disabling our ppas showed that we are not really the problem ;)
<asac> i dont see the build list proceeding
<asac> i will talk to doko so we can enable it again
<asac> if he wantes his stuff to get built he needs to boost build score ... otherwise it will never finish anyway
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i see you committed an apparmor fix for firefox. i branched for lucid a couple of days ago, so you might want to commit there too if you want the fix in lucid
<chrisccoulson> (i'm going to do one more lucid upload before final freeze)
<fta> chrisccoulson, oops, it was for 3.5, sorry: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=927
<chrisccoulson> fta - no worries
<chrisccoulson> i will send the patch on to debian anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks-- where is it?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.lucid
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - so, i intend to do an upload of firefox probably tomorrow morning, and then that will hopefully be the last one before release
<chrisccoulson> so, nows the time to get any last minute apparmor changes in :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, committed
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: did we add the mime patch ;)?
<asac> for ffox?
<chrisccoulson> asac - bzXXX_plugin_for_mimetype_pref.patch ?
<asac> yes
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, that one went in before last weeks upload
<asac> oh cool.
<asac> nevermind then
<chrisccoulson> right, dinner time now
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
 * asac out too for a bit
<DanaG> weird... the firefox 3.6.4 in the mozilla-dailies doesn't seem to have the plugin-isolation.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no build with it still out
<BUGabundo> it was broken, it seems
<BUGabundo> use 3.7 if you want it
<DanaG> ah, okay.  Anything else notable, new in 3.7?
<DanaG> or maybe I should google that.
<BUGabundo> google what?
<BUGabundo> changes?
<BUGabundo> its Preview
<BUGabundo> of what might be 4.x releases
<DanaG> weird... even with 3.7, firefox is hanging on some site.
<DanaG> example www.hardocp.com
<micahg> DanaG: I have the same issue, can't see the plugin isolation on 3.6.4, but I know others have had it
<DanaG> weird... I can't strace mozilla-runtime.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: wfm in both 3.6 and 3.7
<DanaG> weird... it's hanging, for me.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a4pre/mozilla-runtime: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> hee
<BUGabundo> $ firefox -g helps?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/JZkSQ0K1
<DanaG> er, need to add debug symbols.
<BUGabundo> yep
<DanaG> This is with firefox-3.7-gnome-support-dbg installed:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/nyg7REDJ
<DanaG> Still says no debug symbols.
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> well beats me
<BUGabundo> so you better ping micahg, chrisccoulson or asac on it
<DanaG> !find libxpcom.so
<ubottu> File libxpcom.so found in firefox, firefox-dbg, kompozer, nspluginwrapper, seamonkey-browser (and 10 others)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> yeah right
<BUGabundo> someone forgot to pack it
<micahg> DanaG: firefox-3.7-gnome-support is an empty package
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> humm?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: what dbg package *did* you install ?
<micahg> DanaG: you need xulrunner-1.9.3-dbg
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l | grep firefox | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> !firefox-debug
<BUGabundo> bad bot
<DanaG> ah, I missed that dependency.
<DanaG> weird... I installed the debug symbols, and now it's not crashing or giving the missing-lib error.
<DanaG> Must've had a missing dependency, or something.
<DanaG> now, is there a nice ppa for moonlight?
<micahg> DanaG: moonlight 2.2 is in lucid
<DanaG> I have 2.99 installed right now.
<micahg> ah
 * micahg will ask
<micahg> DanaG: sorry, no PPA ATM that I know of
<BUGabundo> DanaG: then its seriou
<BUGabundo> if dbg as the dep and non-dbg doesn't
<BUGabundo> someone forgot it
<DanaG> firefox 3.7:
<DanaG> Depends: fontconfig, psmisc, lsb-release, debianutils (>= 1.16), xulrunner-1.9.3, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.29.3), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10), libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.3-0ubuntu1~), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), firefox-3.7-branding | abrowser-3.7-branding
<micahg> looks fine
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you need anything else sponsoring before final freeze?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: vlc :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: libjdic-java, but I didn't file the bug yet
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, those aren't a problem
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what about thunderbird?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: directhex said gluezilla is fixed, I'll check that out tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that should get one more upload
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, he asked for a sync of gluezilla eariler, has that not happened yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sync?  I didn't know debian was out of date
<micahg> ah, maybe that's where he uplaoded
<chrisccoulson> yeah, he uploaded to debian i think
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try and find someone to sync that, but that might happen tomorrow now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, if I get a chance, I'll test the debian version here for xul192 compatability
<chrisccoulson> we should probably aim to get thunderbird uploaded tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: then if it needs a patch, that'll be easier if it's sync'd already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sounds good
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's probably easier to test the version of gluezilla from debian before requesting a sync, because if it needs a patch anyway, then we don't have to find an arcive admin to sync it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll test tonight then and file a sync bug if it's good
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thunderbird-locales is the other thing we should probably update
<cwillu_at_work> about:config -> javascript.options.jit.content takes effect immediately or requires a restart?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-14
<BUGabundo> fta: you know the bug I filed for ctrl+b not opening bookmark tab?
<BUGabundo> its now ctrl+shift+b
<BUGabundo> I'm telling you, I'm dropping ch
<BUGabundo> its wortheless
<BUGabundo> they change even more stuff then canonical, and don't care of what we say
<[reed]> ch == chrome?
<BUGabundo> [reed]: yes
<BUGabundo> [reed]: this is my most nagging bug right now http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40865#c18
<BUGabundo> and the bookmark one the is second
<BUGabundo> night
<DanaG> weird... back button doesn't work in Minefield for me.
<ddecator> working for me =)
<DanaG> weird... must be one of my extensions.
<DanaG> ah, it's Tab Mix Plus that was doing it.
<DanaG> Updating the extension seems to have fixed it.
<ddecator> the joys of using minefield, haha
<DanaG> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1727175
<DanaG> Search box: even if I disable the indexer, from time to time  Thunderbird's search box returns to the default "Search everywhere" mode  which is annoying. I don't know if they fixed it in 3.01.
<DanaG> For me, it's not just "from time to time"... it's "every damn time I start thunderbird".
<DanaG> weird... csr.com is also freezing my browser.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a4pre/mozilla-runtime: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/SFcUkV4R
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/513887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513887 in firefox "Flash, Java, etc. does not work with out of process plugins and causes Firefox to become unresponsive" [High,Triaged]
<DanaG> mmmmyeah
<DanaG> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a4pre/mozilla-runtime: error while loading shared libraries: libmozalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanaG> it can't find ANY thing that's in the same xulrunner dir.
<LLStarks> hey asac, why do self-compiled and tarball'd firefox builds have such terrible subpixel and hinting?
<LLStarks> umd seems to be the only build environment getting things right
<LLStarks> better question, who is at fault? ubuntu or mozilla.
 * micahg is trying to remember if anything was forgotten tonight
<BUGabundo_remote> the tuggs say Hi
<asac> LLStarks: noone is at fault
<asac> the guy building it
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: ok enable lucid dailies again for now
<BUGabundo_remote> is it?
 * BUGabundo_remote checks
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: is what? the dailies are disabled because doko started a late rebuild ;)
<asac> and wants more builders
<asac> but that isnt really moving forward imo
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - any joy with stumbleupon licensing?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: no
<bdrung> still no answer
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - ok, thanks. if we can't resolve it for final freeze, then we should probably consider dropping it :(
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats the dropping status?
<asac> chrisccoulson: can we go and drop whatever isnt ported yet?
<asac> iirc gluezilla needs a sync
<chrisccoulson> asac - the big one is sugar
<asac> i dont see that moving forward:
<chrisccoulson> unless someone can find the time to package pyxpcom between now and tomorrow
<asac> a) python-xpcom is unlikely to happen
<asac> b) i dont know if anyone would wnat to add pyxpcom to the package that needs it
<asac> i think sugar should die ;)
 * asac happy that i wont get the whips ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i agree, but i was afraid to take the unpopular decision ;)
<asac> problem is that mozilla decides things for us  ... they are the ones that dont want stable APIs/ABIs
<asac> and everyone using them is doomed
<asac> so the compromise is: a) make developers hapy now
<asac> or b) ensure that users dont get regressions in the mniddle of lucid when pyxpcom doesnt work anymore or something
<asac> or c) ensure that users still get security updates
<asac> my heart is bleeding on this since a long time
<asac> its a tough decision.
<chrisccoulson> it is ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, i think that the only way forward at the moment then is to drop sugar
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. can we get a list of what we dropped?
<asac> besides extensions that is
<asac> one goal was to reduce the rdepends load on xulrunner
<asac> i want to check if we need to take other unpopular decisions
<asac> problem is that if we dont drop anything else its even harder to communicate ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'll try and find out what we dropped. i tried to do that yesterday and then realised it's quite difficult to do, as sometimes i just ping pitti about it
<chrisccoulson> is there anywhere i can check a record of packages that get removed?
<asac> chrisccoulson: good question :( ...
<asac> chrisccoulson: maybe the OP pitti runs produces a log?
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and find out
<asac> good
<asac> i think we might also want to drop more stuff ... especially that stuff that is working with setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH in the scripts
<asac> e.g. not properly ported to xpcom glue
<asac> enigmail uploaded
<asac> (with source format 1.0)
<al-maisan> hello asac, just tested enigmail (from your ppa) and the sent messages were copied to the "Sent" folder w/o any problems.
<al-maisan> asac: sorry about the noise
<asac> al-maisan: thanks for following up
<asac> np
<al-maisan> asac: thank you for packaging it :)
<asac> its even in lucid now ;)
<al-maisan> great!
 * al-maisan installs it on his other laptop
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I noticed a few bugs that were still open for Lucid, you got a minute?
 * gnomefreak thinks firefox is still broken
<micahg> gnomefreak: you'd be correct :)
<micahg> at least in the dailies
<gnomefreak> yep
<micahg> archive version should be good at this point
 * micahg goes off to compile 3.6.4~build1
<gnomefreak> eh i still have 3.7
<gnomefreak> well 3.7 is even  more broken goes to useing chromium i guess
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> what sort of bugs?
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> regression-potential
<micahg> bug 533739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533739 in firefox "ubuntu package search searchengine missing from firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533739
<micahg> and bug 543064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543064 in thunderbird "ensure that x-www-browser is used if no http handler is found through gnome integration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543064
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not really had time to look at those yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, wanted to make sure they were on your radar as you said you were doing uploads today
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not forgotten about them, i've just not really had time to look at them yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that's fine...like I said, just wanted to make sure they're on your radar
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i'm going to do a firefox upload in a minute. is there anything you want to get in there?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only thing that I think is left is that Ubuntu search engine bug
<chrisccoulson> which bug is that?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 533739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533739 in firefox "ubuntu package search searchengine missing from firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533739
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: were you guys aware that in lucid UNE the firefox icon is the default gnome one (ie, the 'gears') rather than upstream?
<jdstrand> at least it is and has been for me for some time
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, no, i wasn't aware of that
<micahg> jdstrand: I wasn't aware either
<jdstrand> ok, let me purge and install anew, and I'll file a bug
<asac> 17:18 < asac> anyone has a hotmail account ;)
<asac> 17:18 < asac> whats the url to go to to get to the inbox?
<jdstrand> hotmail? no way man
<jdstrand> :P
<asac> heh
<asac> damn. i hoped security was subscribed to that
<jdstrand> hehe
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, ok. i'm not too concerned about that one. do you think it's worth having?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I used to use it, but there's the LP plugin, so it's not as critical IMHO, I was really wondering if it was by accident or on purpose that it was dropped
<gnomefreak> i had a hotmail account but i dont recall login info :(
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if it was dropped by accident or not
<gnomefreak> hotmail+thunderbird was never good together
<fta> asac, done (bot)
<asac> fta: nice ;)
<asac> we tweaked the scheduling so rebuilds can get a better share for now
<micahg> asac: can we add the thumb2 patch from FF to TB?
<asac> micahg: yes, we should do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you do the TB upload yet?
 * asac on a call
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not done it just yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you wait until I get the armel patch in?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, thunderbird should be ready now
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - ok, i will look at that when my laptop becomes usable again
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: re UNE> local issue. no bug
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should we have a firefox-kde metapackage?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: asac: any objection for me to do Seamonkey 2 tonight?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - that's essentially what kmozillahelper already is
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, the problem is people who install firefox from the archive and not kubuntu-firefox-installer doesn't know about kmozillahelper
<chrisccoulson_> well, sort of
<micahg> bug 559154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559154 in firefox "KDE users installing Firefox from archive don't know about kmozillahelper" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559154
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - we could probably do that, but that can wait until next cycle now. the issue is though that users will still install the firefox package rather than firefox-kde, and will still complain about not having kmozillahelper by default when they install firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson_> much like gnome users install thunderbird without installing thunderbird-gnome-support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what about seamonkey?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - if you have time, then feel free ;)
 * micahg wants to file the FFe if we're going to do it
<chrisccoulson_> we're cutting it a bit fine though...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I don't really have time, but I don't see anyone else having time either
<micahg> chrisccoulson: otherwise we have to drop it
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that's why i mentioned dropping it a couple of days ago, but couldn't remember if that had already been discussed or not
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: it was as a last result
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: if I get the FFe, we have another week to get it in
<chrisccoulson_> well, final freeze is tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yes, but I don't think it's seeded anywhere
<chrisccoulson_> that's true, but once we're a few days in to final freeze it will be hard to get anything in, as we need to keep the builders free
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: right, but it would give me the weekend if I can't do it tonight
<micahg> and if I can get it 95% working, we can push and do an SRU after release for the rest
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i don't mind too much then if you want to work on that
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I think I'm doing alright on the hardy porting anyways
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - ok, that's good then
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks for the lucid fix for bug #559881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559881 in nss "libnss3-1d 3.12.6-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 breaks ssl/fips support in firefox" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559881
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - no worries. i will apply the same fix for jaunty xulrunner next
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we switch back to system NSS/NSPR for firefox 3.6 or is that set already?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think we should change that now
<chrisccoulson> (and this is more aligned with upstream builds anyway)
<chrisccoulson> doko has a workaround for the icedtea plugin issue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I guess that I can close my bug about it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, you can do for now. but, we can revisit that again in maverick if it causes any other issues
<BUGabundo> evening 'p
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm just doing a test build of thunderbird, and then i will get that uploaded
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, thanks
<micahg> asac: do you want to add AOL mail to desktop-webmail?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: who should I set as approver for a blueprint for mozilla team stuff?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I forgot to do a TB-locales update...
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ^^^
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about the blueprints. i'll try and find out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I prepare a TB-locales update, can we still get it in?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we should just be able to get that in still
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should be ready in a few minutes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<micahg> bdrung: you broke my thunderbird-locales with the mozilla-devscripts updates :P
<bdrung> micahg: what did i break exactly?
<micahg> bdrung: xul-ext path
<micahg> bdrung: I'm fixing it...
<bdrung> micahg: you can set override the path
<micahg> bdrung: should I?
<bdrung> let me check. apt-get source?
<micahg> bdrung: is there any risk to throwing the xpis in the new dir?
<bdrung> micahg: not that i am aware of (we link to this dir)
<micahg> bdrung: k, I don't want to break anything on this upload :)
<bdrung> micahg: wtf? native package?
<micahg> bdrung: yeah, debian doesn't have this AFAIK
<bdrung> but native?
<micahg> bdrung: there's no official upstream tarball
<bdrung> 3.0-0ubuntu2 -> not native
<bdrung> debuild complains and lintian will complain too
 * micahg didn't touch the old numbering scheme
<bdrung> micahg: fix it! create a .orig file!
<micahg> bdrung: asac said no
<micahg> bdrung: that's what I originally did
<bdrung> micahg: to fix the package you should use the -i directory, --install-dir=directory parameter for install-xpi
<bdrung> micahg: why?
<micahg> bdrung: is that /path/to/extension-folder or /path/to/folder-above?
<micahg> bdrung: also, will old mozilla-devscripts ignore the -i option?
<bdrung>  /path/to/extension-folder
<bdrung> micahg: the old one has this option too (let me check)
<bdrung> micahg: the parameter exists since version 0.19
<micahg> bdrung: k, thanks
<bdrung> asac: around?
<bdrung> micahg: i think thunderbird-locale should stay were they are and not put into xul-ext
<micahg> bdrung: k, I made the change
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-15
<micahg> bdrung: and I'll make a note in the changelog
<cwillu_at_work> who wants to see a crasher?
<cwillu_at_work> nobody wants to see a crasher?
 * micahg wishes that this TB update was simple
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, ping
<BUGabundo> pong
<cwillu_at_work> hai <3
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, mind checking something for me?
<BUGabundo> is it quick?
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<BUGabundo> replying to email
<cwillu_at_work> open a firefox that you don't care about
<BUGabundo> and trying to kill my feeds number
<cwillu_at_work> http://scaletech.cwillu.com/truck/
<BUGabundo> too much work, can't read at work :(
<cwillu_at_work> tell me when you've got 10kg showing up :)
<BUGabundo> itsss loww
<BUGabundo> and sucking cpu
<cwillu_at_work> it's open already?
<cwillu_at_work> missed the connect
<BUGabundo> cwillu The connection has timed out
<cwillu_at_work> did it just work?
<BUGabundo> retying
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 563441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563441 in thunderbird-locales "Update thunderbird-locales to Thunderbird 3.0.4 translations" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563441
<cwillu_at_work> 95.172.225.58
<BUGabundo> opens
<cwillu_at_work> okay, one sec
<BUGabundo> now what?
<cwillu_at_work> reload the page
<cwillu_at_work> ctrl-r
<BUGabundo> one
<BUGabundo> done
<cwillu_at_work> no crash?
<BUGabundo> none
<cwillu_at_work> okay
<BUGabundo> but I have noscript on that page
<cwillu_at_work> ...
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> I don't trust the web
<BUGabundo> do you ?
<cwillu_at_work> I do <3
<cwillu_at_work> the web would never hurt me
<BUGabundo> do you want me to allow it?
<cwillu_at_work> me and the web, we go way back
<cwillu_at_work> yes please :)
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> now ?
<cwillu_at_work> and ctrl-r
<cwillu_at_work> no crash?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> refreshing
<BUGabundo> slowwww
<cwillu_at_work> slow connection, and you're connected to a server on a beagleboard :p
<BUGabundo> as in lost CSS
<BUGabundo> reload again ?
<cwillu_at_work> nah
<cwillu_at_work> wonder if it got fixed in a point release
<cwillu_at_work> you're on 3.6.4?
<cwillu_at_work> I can crash on 3.5 and 3.6.3
<BUGabundo> daily ppa
 * cwillu_at_work sees another firefox build in his future
<micahg> fta: are the dailies going back into production tonight?
<asac> micahg: lucid only
<asac> (dailies)
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: that'll be good so we can test OOPP
<asac> right
<micahg> asac: you have time to push/check thunderbird-locales for me
<asac> thats why i ensured we can enable at least that for now
<asac> micahg: where are they?
<asac> micahg: are they fully tested?
<asac> its 7 minutes till freeze
<asac> and then i get painful whips if i broke something without testing ;)
<micahg> asac: bug 563441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563441 in thunderbird-locales "Update thunderbird-locales to Thunderbird 3.0.4 translations" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563441
 * micahg test built, will test install/verfiy now
<asac> micahg: did i sponsor the first 3.0 upload ?
<asac> hmm. verison is bad
<asac> its native upload
<asac> no -
<micahg> asac: I just did what was there before
<asac> micahg: was the 2.0 package native too?
<micahg> asac: no
<micahg> asac: so, do you want me to make it native versioning?
<micahg> asac: or create a .orig.tar.gz
<asac>       + Use 'install-xpi -i' to install to same directory as before
<asac> micahg: whats that?
<asac> why i sthat suddenly needed?
<micahg> asac: mozilla-devscripts now installs in /usr/share/xul-ext and we didn't want to do that
<asac> micahg: we didnt use install-xpi before at all it seems
<micahg> asac: no, we did
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414614/
<asac> thats not clean diff
<micahg> asac: I moved the code for modifying the maxversion out of the way
 * micahg guesses he could just comment out in place
<asac> you should have removed it
<asac> no comments
<micahg> asac: we'll need it for 3.1 release
<asac> that looks not clean enough ;)
<micahg> asac: for Maverick I will make a separate target for it
<micahg> asac: I guess I can drop it then and add it back next time
<micahg> asac: should I do that?
<asac> micahg: why is our install-xpi now equivalent?
<asac> was it broken without the -i ?
<micahg> asac: top line
<micahg> in your diff
<asac> yes, that doesnt have -i
<asac> i dont get why we suddenly need it
<asac> did mozilla-devscript regress?
<micahg> asac: right, new behavior is to install in /usr/share/xul-ext vs /usr/share/
<asac> micahg: did you test the binaries?
<micahg> asac: I just tested 1 and it worked fine
<asac> 1 usually isnt good enough
<asac> we need to test all primary locales
<asac> for an upload like this
<asac> fr, de, es, pt, en, en_GB
<micahg> asac: all look good
<micahg> asac: what should I do with that comment in rules?
<micahg> asac: and the version?
<asac> thats ok
<asac> i am finishing testbuild and then upload (i wont test he outcome)
<asac> lets hope archive is still open then
<micahg> asac: k, I got the FFe for Seamokey
<asac> no new packages?
<asac> micahg: we dont have seaemonkey ready afaik
<micahg> asac: I'll have it ready thsi weekend
<micahg> asac: should be similar to TB
<micahg> asac: if it takes me too long, we'll have to drop from archive
<asac> ooops the upload just finished :)
<micahg> asac: ?
<asac> guess too late if my testbuildfails
<asac> locales
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: I tested in pbuilder
<micahg> asac: since I added the stub packages for 3.0, we have no new binary apckages
<micahg> asac: also, I just modified the upstream .xpi since we're doing native for Tamil and Sinhala
<micahg> got rid of the whitespace
<asac> tha upstream .xpi modifications ... are those reproduci ble`
<asac> ?
<asac> are upstream bugs filed?
<micahg> asac: yes and yes
<micahg> I just deleted the whitespace
<micahg> I should have made a changelog note
<micahg> asac: and I poked upstream on those 2 as there was no action, you're copied as well
<micahg> asac: I was hoping the update would take 5 minutes and ended up taking an hour...
<micahg> asac: thanks for the upload :)
<micahg> asac: does blueprint = session at UDS or just an action item for next release?
<asac> depends
<asac> not all blueprints get sessions
<micahg> asac: I wanted to make a blueprint to clean up the mozilla packages and enhance documentation/standards/consistency
<asac> if thats what you ask
<micahg> don't need a session really
<asac> if someone wants a session he needs to propose it
<asac> yeah
<micahg> but would like to get approval for it
<asac> you can write a blueprint and submit it for review to get approval
<micahg> asac: k, who should review?
<asac> good question.
<asac> propose it for lucid ...
<asac> and if nothing happens give me the blueprint name
<asac> i will sort out
<asac>  ;)
<micahg> asac: lucid or maverick?
<asac> i guess you know the answer :-P
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: 10 insecure left for hardy
<micahg> + testing for all
<asac> 10 out of how many ;)?
<micahg> asac: 15
<asac> heh ok
<asac> hurry ;)
<asac> what is with gluezilla in lucid?
<micahg> asac: once I have hardy + karmic/lucid changes, jaunty should be easy
<micahg> asac: I'm arguing that out with directhex
<micahg> I think I fixed the GRE patch
<asac> micahg: is there any way to fix it?
<micahg> I think I got it working
<micahg> asac: but he dropped the xul patch in debian
<micahg> and then sync'd to Ubuntu
<asac> and since then its broken?
<asac> i thought he wanted to sync a new version
<micahg> asac: yes, new Debian version w/out the GRE patch
<asac> with the right thing i place
<asac> micahg: with what kind of plan?
<asac> just ignorant?
<micahg> asac: "it seems to work" plan
<asac> and now?
<asac> when was that sync?
<micahg> asac: with xul193 it crashes
<micahg> earlier today
<asac> micahg: what does gluezilla use now?
<asac> links directly with -rpath or what?
<micahg> asac: was using 191
<asac> no
<asac> i mean ... what ws the GRE patch?
<asac> wasnt that the standalone glue booting?
<micahg> asac: I think so
<asac> debian/patches/xulrunner_1.9.1_by_default.dpatch
<asac> that one is still in there
<asac> and there is still the booting code
<asac> isnt that what you meant?
<micahg> asac: commented out in series
<asac> micahg: so did you agree on a way forward?
<asac> or should i poke him=?
<micahg> asac: well, I need to prove that I'm right that xul193 crashes which I think I'll do in the morning
<asac> err
<micahg> he was going to grab xul193 from mozila daily repo
<asac> why do you need to proof that?
<asac> prove ;)
<micahg> asac: doesn't crash on xul191 or xul192
<asac> micahg: if its built against xul 1.9.2?
<asac> it should crash on 191
<asac> or at least its bad
<asac> let me check with him
<micahg> actually, I think it'll try to pull 192 if 191 and 192 are avaialble
<micahg> the problem is when it tries to pull193
<asac> i think thats in theory really ok
<asac> the problem is that it might pull 191 even though its linked against 192
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> and to be safe we should constraint maxVersion too ... yes.
<micahg> asac: the default in gluezilla is max system GRE
<asac> micahg: use 1.9.2 and 1.9.*
<asac> or 1.9.3
<asac> whatever you want
<micahg> asac: this seems to work: http://pastebin.com/LjcszwPB
<micahg> asac: I was going to try to talk to upstream about all the rdepends after lucid is released and try to get everything updated to xul192, most are already moving in that direction though
<micahg> *upstreams
<micahg> bbia 2hrs
<asac> ok
<asac> i will see if i can check the gluezilla thing
<asac> fta: you enabled all chromium ?
<asac> intrepid to karmic?
<asac> thougth we wanted lucid first to give them some hope ;)
<asac> ok thats beta. guess that wasnt disabled
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you not sleep? ;)
<DanaG> I'm still having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/513887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513887 in firefox "Flash, Java, etc. does not work with out of process plugins and causes Firefox to become unresponsive" [High,Triaged]
<DanaG> great, and there are literally NO 3.6.3plugin1 Linux64 builds I can find, ANYWHERE, that don't have the brokenness described there.
<micahg> DanaG: we'll have new builds tonight that will hopefully work
<DanaG> ah, cool.
<DanaG> weird... trying to add security exception for here ( https://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~bellardo/courses/2104/464/index.shtml ) causes a crash in hash4/
<DanaG> .   It happens even before asking for username and password, and I believe it even happens in safe-mode.
<micahg> DanaG: I don't know what hash4 is
<DanaG> Nor do I.
<DanaG> But it's the name of the function that's crashing.
<micahg> DanaG: can you use firefox -g to get a backtrace?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/firefox-crash.log
<DanaG> that's with "thread apply all bt"
<DanaG> er, looks like I need to install more debug symbols.
<DanaG> #0  0x00007fffdafb3d66 in hash4 () from /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/libnssdbm3.so
<DanaG> hmm, still missing debug symbols?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/firefox-crash.log -- replaced file; still missing some debug symbols despite having installed everything.
<micahg> DanaG: which firefox do you have installed?
<DanaG> ii  firefox                                            3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<DanaG> ii  firefox-dbgsym                                     3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<micahg> DanaG: it's been fixed in the latest upload
<DanaG> and same for gnome-support and gnome-support-dbgsym
<DanaG> The hash4, or the symbols?
<micahg> DanaG: the crash
<DanaG> Cool.  For reference, do you have the bug number on hand?
<DanaG> And I'm wondering why there still seem to be some missing debug symbols.
<micahg> DanaG: no, it was an NSS hash issue
<DanaG> ah.  Anyway, once  the 3.7 plugin-isolation is fixed, I'll be using that again.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I went to try the plugin-isolation on OS X... and boy was I surprised when that feature didn't work there.
<DanaG> The release notes don't easily say "plugin isolation (excluding OS X)".
<micahg> DanaG: hasn't been released yet
<DanaG> And only in the FAQ do they ask WHY it doesn't work... before they've even annouced the fact that it doesn't work.
<DanaG> About all I'd ask for is a change to the wording on that page... say right at the top "(except OS X -- see FAQ)"
<DanaG> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.6.3plugin1/releasenotes/ -- this page, to be specific.  Read downwards, you'll see what I mean.
<BUGabundo_remote> bRoas
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: seems like it's too late for packagekit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like it's too late for packagekit
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it could probably still be rebuilt, but i can't do that (I can't upload it)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we need to rebuild? it has no binary depends AFAICT
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was wondering the same actually. we already rebuild a few with no binary depends, but AFAICT it doesn't actually have any runtime xulrunner depends
<chrisccoulson> (it's just the browser plugin)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, when do you think we should drop xul191?  The last rdepends AFAICT is gjs and that's on an older version than in archive
<chrisccoulson> i was going to try and fix gjs today
<micahg> binary rdepends
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, if you can go for it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - and sugar
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I still think it has to do with that return type no longer being the expected null
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, almost forgot about that...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is sugar going back in?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, i talked with asac about that yesterday, and we sort-of agreed that the only way forward now is the unpopular one (we have to drop it from the archive)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I think we can probably make something work for maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that sounds good. but, unforunately we're going to have to drop it in lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: once we get the packages for maverick, we can help them create a PPA for Lucid
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, none of the gjs tests run when xulrunner is built with --enable-debug
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats normal
<asac> if you build xul with --enable-debug you also have to rebuild rdepends
<asac> as some headers are changed by DEBUG
<asac> :/
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's what i'm doing though (i'm investigating a gjs test-suite failure)
<chrisccoulson> so, gjs is built against the debug version of xulrunner in my build environment
<chrisccoulson> but all tests now are bailing out with:
<chrisccoulson> (cx)->requestDepth || (cx)->thread == (cx)->runtime->gcThread, at jsapi.cpp:2876
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> i missed the "Assertion failure" message off the start of that ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. but the headers have #ifdef ....
<asac> so you need to have the same defs set
<asac> if thats the problem at all here
<gnomefreak> just a guess here but is the daily bot down?
<gnomefreak> not sure if my question was posted it seems i lost connection but here it is again just in case. is the daily bot down?
<gnomefreak> also Chromiun-browser does not print correctly, it prints too far to right and cuts off a bit of each line
<chrisccoulson> fta - there?
 * gnomefreak missing Firefox, Chromium for me is not an everyday browser
 * gnomefreak be back
<gnomefreak> bug 90652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90652 in thunderbird "MASTER mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@NS_InitXPCOM3_P] [@nsVoidArray] [@??]" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90652
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the master bug on firefox not opening from a link in tb?
<gnomefreak> it seems i found 2 duplicates for that bug
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi
<chrisccoulson> hi fta, how are you?
<fta> chrisccoulson, fine, you? saw your merge request, thanks! I will process that shortly. does it work as expected?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, good thanks. thanks for looking at the merge, it seems to be working as expected
<chrisccoulson> one thing i noticed though is that it only applies to fresh profiles, but i guess that's just how chromium works right now
<gnomefreak> fta: chrisccoulson how do you bookmark a page using Chromium? I dont see a way to do it
<jcastro> gnomefreak: click the star
<gnomefreak> jcastro: thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, once it's in ~/.config/chromium/Default/Preferences, it won't be changed unless the user returns to the pref UI and change it
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, no worries. i'm not particularly concerned about that anyway
<gnomefreak> there used to be a setting in thunderbird that allowed you to change the placement of your reply. looking for setting to allow me to answer under the senders comments
<gnomefreak> i cant find it
<micahg> gnomefreak: account preferences
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: you did mean account settings right?
<fta> for bug 561667, is this wording ok? (as in not offensive): http://paste.ubuntu.com/415023/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561667 in chromium-browser "Package description does not contain the word "chrome"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561667
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok i found it but it is saying that i am replying under the comments but it is not working that way when i reply
<fta> jcastro, ^^ what do you think?
<fta> anyone?
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's separate for each account you mail from
<gnomefreak> fta: i like it
<micahg> fta: I think it should be the opposite and say what chromium is, not what Chrome is
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know they are all set to below but when i am replying it is on the same line as the first comment of email
<micahg> fta: assuming we can even mention Chrome as a brand
<fta> micahg, yes, but chromium is not a stripped chrome, it's the opposite
<gnomefreak> fta: micahg i see it in software center
<fta> gnomefreak, only if you type "chrom", not "chrome"
<micahg> fta: well, Chrome is built on Chrome
<micahg> oops
 * micahg needs caffeine
<gnomefreak> i searched with chromium
<gnomefreak> and it is the 2nd package in list
<fta> gnomefreak, it's not what the bug is about
<fta> see also bug 561667
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561667 in chromium-browser "Package description does not contain the word "chrome"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561667
<fta> grrr. bug 559987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559987 in chromium-browser "searching google chrome should find chromium (dup-of: 561667)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559987
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<micahg> fta: I see I have a lot of daily breakage to fix
<fta> yep, me too
<micahg> the one thing I know is the dash/bash patch landed on all stable branches
<micahg> gnomefreak: if I get to Seamonkey this weekend, it'll be in archive otherwise not
<gnomefreak> micahg: 2.0? if so it needs alot of work from what the other person did. he removed all binaries other than the *-browser and removed files (not sure what ones) so it pretty much needs an overhaul unless you use the 1.* branch
 * gnomefreak doesnt recall his name. buts name is not important
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm sticking with the dev branch that asac worked on and am using what I did for TB3
<gnomefreak> micahg: good thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: should only be a few hours
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok. what are we doing with <Lucid? 1.* or 2.*?
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, we'll have to migrate to 2 at some point
<micahg> gnomefreak: also TB3
<gnomefreak> i'm thinking since 1.1.19 is last supported re;lease it doesnt make sense to keep it
<micahg> unless they decide to do another release for 1.8.1.x
<gnomefreak> IIRC 1.1.19 is last but i havent gotten to looking into it
<gnomefreak> nothing other than SM1 is on 1.8.1
<micahg> gnomefreak: TB2 :)
<gnomefreak> oh i thought that was 1.9
<micahg> gnomefreak: same problem
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> oh btw bot is dead i think
<micahg> gnomefreak: which bot?
<gnomefreak> micahg: daily. i didnt get any daily updates for chromium ff tb nothing
<gnomefreak> out of our packages
<micahg> gnomefreak: bot was disabled because of an archive rebuild
<micahg> gnomefreak: was enabled last night, but a lot of breakage
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah
<micahg> I'll work on the mozilla stuff and fta is working on the chromium stuff
<micahg> gnomefreak: you have time to finish lightning for Lucid?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no not for this dev cycle. im backed up on work
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/415033/   better?
<gnomefreak> micahg: we are packagin it alone this time arnt we?
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: anyone doing lightning
<micahg> fta: works much betterr for me, but I have no authority :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not done anything wit it
<asac> micahg: debian has iceowl done
<asac> micahg: but really. we need to focus on the porting project
<micahg> asac: I don't want to do it :) but I don't want it forgotten
<fta> micahg, i'm not native, that's why i ask. it's more about the form/style that i'm worried about
<micahg> fta: it works for me because the focus is Chromium
<gnomefreak> iceowl is built off our lightning-sunbird package (at least its the same) but if we are dropping sunbird it needs alot of work, or have we decided to include sunbird in Lucid?
<fta> http://www.intac.net/a-comparison-of-dedicated-servers-by-company_2010-04-13/
<micahg> asac: by Tuesday I hope to have the rest of hardy done
<gnomefreak> ok i have to get ready for a meeting i should be back tomorrow at least i hope to be.
<dholbach> hi guys
<micahg> hi dholbach
<dholbach> for some reason my tb does not start any more
<dholbach> can anybody help me with that? :)
<micahg> dholbach: ugh
<micahg> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<micahg> dholbach: what it the terminal output?
<dholbach> nothing
<dholbach> let me get you an strace
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415039/
<dholbach> micahg: ^
<micahg> uh oh...
<micahg> dholbach: ls -ld ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/.thunderbird
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$ ls -ld ~/.mozilla-thunderbird ~/.thunderbird
<dholbach> lrwxrwxrwx 1 daniel daniel 25 2010-04-15 15:18 /home/daniel/.mozilla-thunderbird -> /home/daniel/.thunderbird
<dholbach> lrwxrwxrwx 1 daniel daniel 25 2010-04-15 15:11 /home/daniel/.thunderbird -> /home/daniel/.thunderbird
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$
<micahg> how did that happen...
<dholbach> WTF
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$ LC_ALL=C ls -la .thunderbird/
<dholbach> ls: cannot access .thunderbird/: Too many levels of symbolic links
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$
<micahg> yeah, I'm wondering how that happened
<dholbach> but that means that I can delete it
<dholbach> and set up all my stuff again
<micahg> dholbach: you didn't modify the .sh script for TB, did you?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> there's also ~/.thunderbird.upstream
<micahg> dholbach: that's probably where your data is
<micahg> oh, that's not good
<micahg> -d shows the symlink is a dir :(
 * micahg needs to make a new release for this...
<dholbach> this is weird
<micahg> dholbach: I'd venture to say it's a bug in the shell, but I may be wrong in my limited knowledge of shell scripting
<micahg> chrisccoulson: problem :(
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg - whats up?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: -d tells me my symlink is a dir so the migration script keeps running and creating a symlink loop in TB
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm preparing an update with importance set to high
<dholbach> ok, got it working again
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i didn't notice an issue when i reviewed the initial change
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I didn't either because I have a .upstream folder already
<micahg> so the migration script ignored it for me
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but I don't get why -d shows the symlink as a dir
<chrisccoulson> ok, i will get that uploaded right away and have it poked through the queue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I should set high, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, should be fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I add a listchanges file or add something in the posinst script to fix
<chrisccoulson> postinst script to fix the profile?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> that will be pretty difficult, as it doesn't run in the users context
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the listchanges file where I can make an announcement about how to fix?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not familiar with that actually, but for an announcement of how to fix it you can normally mail u-d-a
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm saying in the package on install
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm not too sure about that
<chrisccoulson> mvo might know though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know about a news file?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - one second. do you have a number for the thunderbird bug?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug 563893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch do to a recursive symlink" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563893
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. do you know how to fix this quite quickly?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I have the fix already
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just need to know how to let people know what to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will 2 hrs make a difference?
<jcastro> fta: I think that's a good idea.
<fta> jcastro, already committed, i hope it won't offense anyone
<jcastro> I don't see why it would
<fta> donno
<asac> micahg: chrisccoulson: so tbird not starting is covered?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is this ok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415059/
<micahg> asac: yep
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, we're just discussing blocking them in the archive
<asac> chrisccoulson: blocking what?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I note adding a .NEWS file in changelog?
<chrisccoulson> asac - the thunderbird binaries. the update is moving the profile folder for some users :(
<asac> oh ... bad bad ... fix it if you have a fix!! rather than bother about blocking imo ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - there is a fix too, i just need to test and upload it and wait for it to be built
<chrisccoulson> but i think pitti has volunteered to get it published asap
<asac> chrisccoulson: you can test the fix by reaplacing the script localley
<asac> ok
<asac> just ensure the builds get full build score
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: I just posted the workaround in the bug
<micahg> asac: can you look at my .NEWS post? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415060/
<asac> a line break is missing
<asac> but otherwise its ok. when was this uploaded?
<micahg> asac: it's weird, in my file it's there
<asac> why wasnt this properly tested?
<micahg> asac: not yet
<asac> no ... when was the problem causing this uploaded?
<micahg> asac: I did tested it, but I didn't expect -d to return true on a symlink
<asac> it does
<micahg> now I know :(
<asac> so you didnt test it ;)
<asac> yeah. these things are hairy
<chrisccoulson> i tested it too, and i'm not seeing the issue at the moment (i'm repeatedly opening and closing it)
<asac> every corner case needs to be tested ... especially after we had the first problem with reappearing .mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> asac: the problem is the migration script migrated the profile out and then the symlink to where the profile was
<chrisccoulson> what condition causes it to happen?
 * micahg thinks you shouldn't be able to mv symlinks
<asac> why not?
<asac> anyway. get this fixed. at best even fix the .thunderbird self symlink
<chrisccoulson> micahg - where did you put the fix?
<asac> but if thats too hard NEWS is ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm pushing up in a minute
<micahg> asac: do I note .NEWS file in changelog?
<asac> when was this regression introduced?
<asac> when was the upload for this?
<micahg> 3.0.4-0ubuntu2
<asac> WHEN?
<micahg> yesterday
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i think it may have only just published though
<asac> ok. get it up asap ... but properly tested
<asac> you dont need to wait for full build to test it
<asac> just test the script
<asac> so put this stuff in NEWS ... upload the fix ... get it up quickly
<asac> not want to hurry you ... so take your timme
<micahg> asac: yes, do I need to note NEWS in changelog?
 * micahg is rushing anyways
<asac> well. if your script doesnt fix that situation then yes
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no more than 6 hours ago
<asac> i never used NEWS
<asac> its imo useless
<asac> noone reads that
<asac> at least none of our target audience
<asac> but well. in this case i would push stuff up ... then if folks complain tell them what to do
<asac> if we hav a window less than 24h the amount of folks running into this is low
<asac> and all are on pre-release software so they should be happy that their profile isnt gone
<asac> anyway ... you will handle it
<fta> chrisccoulson, merged, i will build trunk once with it, then merge in the everywhere else, incl lucid
<fta> -the
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok. maybe help verify the new fix ;) ... one thing i wanted to check though is if all the search locales are now done or if there is still something needed?
<chrisccoulson> asac - the localised search bits are done, just waiting for langpacks
<chrisccoulson> thanks fta
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I tag for release?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you start writing a mail to ubuntu-devel-announce?
<asac> chrisccoulson: thx for confirming.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no
<asac> chrisccoulson: maybe write that for him. so it doesnt hold back the fix
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to leave soon, I can write that on my way in to work
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<asac> personally i wouldnt send an email there because of this ... but well ;) ...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so should I tag for release or leave open
<asac> if -desktop folks think thats needed, then so e it
<micahg> fix and NEWS are ready
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to go, tag for release or leave open
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can tag that once i've tested it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, pushed
<asac> "Add symlink from old profile directory to new profile directory"
<asac> that was never discussed was it?
<asac> didnt we say we check if .mozilla-thunderbird and .upstream exists and if so dont do anything?
<asac> micahg: can you repeat for what condition that was the fix for?
<asac> i think we discussed something with links ... just dont remember what that was
<micahg> asac: right, that's why I didn't have the issue originally
<micahg> asac: if there was no .upstream folder, after the symlink was created, it moved the profile to .upstream and moved the symlink thinking it was an old profile
<chrisccoulson> ok, update is working good
<asac> chrisccoulson: test more conditions after uploading ;)
<asac> and do a thorough review of the script code ... not sure how much cruft that has accumulated by now ;)
<asac> (maybe)
<chrisccoulson> asac - will do. i'm sure i tested all conditions last night, but i think the failure to start only mainfests on a second attempt to start
<chrisccoulson> and then i ended up with a .thunderbird.upstream folder and didn't see the issue at all :(
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. starting 4 times is usually a good idea
<asac> to test such profile operations
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll remember that in future
<asac> :)
<asac> i am sure you will ;)
<asac> imo its not a big deal
<asac> much too much stuff was triggered by calling for an emergency
<asac> most folks dont upgrade twice a day ... those that do, know where they can get support
<asac> and if the upload happens without like 12h at best the damage is often minimal ;)
<asac> i noticed such things because the complains usually happen with quite a good delay
<asac> if one listens carefully you can get to know about those really early
<asac> usually there was a bug opened somewhere
<asac> so after uploads having constant refresh for 4 hours gives you the ability to fix >99% of the users before it happens
<asac> acutally let me ask something ;)
<asac> s/refresh/refresh of bugpage/
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/563893 => you can just replace the .thunderbird symlink to a symlink to .thunderbird-upstream ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch do to a recursive symlink" [Critical,Fix released]
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, you should remove the recursive symlink (or rename it if you are unsure)
<chrisccoulson> then move ~/.thunderbird.upstream to ~/.thunderbird
<dupondje> got it working :)
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, that's good
<chrisccoulson> sorry about that
<dupondje> if you don't change anything you can't break anything :)
<dupondje> ah well :d
<micahg> asac: now it's clear why 1 line fixes that look harmless can be hurtful :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<asac> and more importantly: the world still exist ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: everything going ok?
<asac> micahg: he is having dinner ;)
<asac> afaik its all good
<micahg> asac: I think I check the docs twice on the behavior of the shell test flags, but will reread and propose changes if there's no warning about detecting through symlinks :)
<asac> thanks a lot for fixing this ;)
<micahg> asac: np
<micahg> asac: about the dailies, should I bump the version in .head for xul192 and firefox36 to 3.6.4+nobin since we only have one version ATM and could add a +build2 later or should I just use +build1 now?
<asac> micahg: +buil1
<asac> build1
<micahg> asac: k
<fta> i386	18	 11325 jobs (47 hours)
<asac> yeah
<fta> seems completely impossible
<asac> its the rebuild ;)
<micahg> asac: I assume I should wait on TB before bumping .head, or can we just branch to .lucid if we need to?
<asac> going backwards ... lol
<fta> yeah, but i meant 11325 in 47h
<asac> micahg: bump .head to what?
<asac> fta: yes, that measure is off
<micahg> asac: 3.0.5~hg
<asac> fta: maybe if nothing new came in
<micahg> asac: daily breakage
<asac> micahg: yeah bump
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> we can create .lucid from previously upload tag/commit
<fta> that's one every 15 sec
<asac> fta: 18 builders ;)
<asac> strong buildds ;)
<asac> so its 270sec avg
<asac> problem is that we have bunch of idle ppa builders because that many things in the queue make the scheduler crawl.
<fta> hm, maybe, we'll see in 2d
<asac> so its probably at least double
<asac> fta: btw, i dont think disabling dailies meant keeping /dev going ;)
<asac> i dont care ... just looking at the builders ;)
<asac> also wasnt intrepid disabled ;)
<asac> ?
<fta> i've reenabled everything, and sent lots of fixes
<asac> k
<fta> isn't what you said i should do yesterday?
<asac> i said lucid ;)
<fta> intrepid is gone from umd/ucd but not from ucd-dev/ucd-beta
<asac> well firest i said that, but then they appealed to just do lucid for a few more dails
<asac> fta: yes. but intrepid is dead for everything ;)
<fta> oh, i missed that part then, sorry
<asac> no problem
<fta> iirc, micahg told me it's end of april
<asac> as i was unsupportive aobut the request tod disable dailies
<asac> because of the buildds
<asac> but i am supportive on not doing anything with intrepid anymore that causes buildd slowdown ;)
<maxb> I'm seriously affected by bug 556829, and the patch in bugzilla.mozilla.org fixes it for me. What should I do to ensure someone considers adding it to the Ubuntu package for lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556829 in thunderbird "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in nsQueryInterface::operator()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556829
<micahg> maxb: landing on 3.0.5 was already requested which is due out May 11th or so
<maxb> But won't that miss lucid-release?
<micahg> maxb: thunderbird is upgraded with upstream minor versions
<maxb> It still doesn't seem ideal to release in a known crashy state, but I suppose it matters less if a prompt SRU is forthcoming.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you missed the workaround for people with the old package in teh -devel-announce post
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, thank you for all your work on this
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no worries, thank you too :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it worth sending a second note to the -devel list with the workaround for the current package
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what was the other part of the workaround that i missed?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: creating an empty .thunderbird.upstream folder
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that probably doesn't matter too much now. the updated packages are already built (and probably published now)
<chrisccoulson> if they're not published, then they will be at the next publisher run
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they're published
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just noticed that too (since 20:14 UTC) apparently
<chrisccoulson> so, i wouldn't worry about it now
<chrisccoulson> that was a pretty quick turnaround :)
<chrisccoulson> we hopefully minimized the number of affected users by deleting the old packages from the archive, and i've not noticed a flood of bug reports from people with the issue
<asac> mirrors probably still have this with some bad luck for 24h or so
<asac> but yes, i think it was quick enough to avoid causing pain on many sides
<micahg> asac: I'll keep an eye on the bugs reported and dupe as needed
<asac> chrisccoulson: so i checked gluezilla yesterday and its really in a badish state .... i think the whole xpcom bindings need to be regenerated using this xpidl2cs.pl script that is gone from the mono svn :(
<asac> chrisccoulson: at best we would check if we can rip that mozilla part out of it
<asac> and drop the mono.WebBrowser parts
<asac> if we can figure who needs that
<micahg> asac: have you tried my package from ffox36 PPA?
<asac> micahg: the gluezilla? does it patch something else than the xulrunner patch?
<asac> with that you get a grey screen
<micahg> asac: no, but it works for me
<asac> which can be worked around by not passing the locationprovider
<asac> micahg: what testcase are you using?
<asac> can you give that to me and instructionshow to run it?
<micahg> the one that directhex suggested
<asac> maybe its just the example code directhex gave me
<asac> micahg: yes, with just the xulrunner version constrained its busted here
<asac> removing location provider helps getting stuff rendered reliably
<asac> but there are binding problems on certain evengts
<asac> the whol stuff needs to be regenerated as the xulapi probably changed
<micahg> asac: k, is there an easy way to do that or do I need to rewrite stuff?
<asac> its development work
<micahg> asac: project for m?
<asac> as i said it would involve first finding the xpidl2cs.pl script that was previously in the mono tree
<asac> and then regenerating everything and potentially fixing loads of things after that :/
<micahg> asac: armel failed on TB3
<micahg> asac: which is weird, because it built before with teh same code abse
<asac> micahg: link to the build entry on launchpad (not the log)
<micahg> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu3/+build/1695070
<asac> thx
<asac> checking
<asac> looks bad
<micahg> asac: I wonder what changed though, ubuntu2 and ubuntu3 were the same code, ubuntu2 built
<micahg> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+build/1693030
<asac> yeah. thats bad
<asac> trying to figure out if toolchain changed in last minute atm
<LLStarks> asac. users are reporting that ambiance is causing the addressbar drop down and/or menus to be orange and grey.
<LLStarks> occurred with latest updates
<LLStarks> should i contact ken?
<asac> LLStarks: yes
<asac> kwwii
<LLStarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455112
<LLStarks> in case you are interested
<asac> nope ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson might be ;)
<asac> (a good safety net to poke kwwii)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, when did that happen?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't noticed any change yet
<chrisccoulson> oh, the dropdown in the addressbar
<asac> yes. thats the painful place fr dark themes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is quite difficult. the previous colour worked well in firefox but made it difficult to read URLs in other GTK apps
<asac> so evolution is considered more important than firefox ;)?
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<asac> well. so in the end the problem is that firefox should allso a separate class
<asac> gtk resource thing ... not sure ... so you can have a different color than "link color"
<asac> at least thats my thought
<asac> anyway, this half dark approach i dont like at all
<asac> i am using the other ambience like theme
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a different class would make more sense
 * micahg misses all the *fun* of Gnome by using Xubuntu :)
<asac> i am really close moving to kubuntu or kubuntu-netbook
<chrisccoulson> asac - i would advise that if we ever ended up with gnome-shell ;)
<chrisccoulson> espscially if it's still using mozjs...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: speaking of that, any luck with gjs?
<asac> isnt gjs just a wrapper?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet. i got distracted with the thunderbird issue
<asac> not saying thats a bad idea if it hides the bakend completely
<chrisccoulson> tbh, i'm getting to the stage where i'm thinking about just turning off the test-suit enow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doesn't help
<chrisccoulson> micah - it would get it to build wouldn't it? (but doesn't fix the real issue)
<chrisccoulson> i know there's also an armel crash i need to look at
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I think RAOF tried that after I originally suggested that to get us across the finish line and it didn't help
<chrisccoulson> oh, how come?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-16
<sebner> asac: is firefox-qt still alive? :P
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idr
<micahg> sebner: install kmozillahelper :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i will carry on with that again tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> but i'm starting to officially hate gjs :)
<asac> sebner: i think most understand that native qt doesnt give much over a good qt theme engine ;) ... but adds loads of maintenance effort
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, let me know if I need to look at it this weekend
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, now worries
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> s/now/no
<sebner> heh
<sebner> asac: btw, have I ever told you that you work far too much? :P (assuming you are currently in the same timezone as I am)
<asac> yes
<asac> ;)
<sebner> :D
<DanaG> weird... 3.7 build still seems broken.
<micahg> DanaG: xul didn't bui;d
<DanaG> Dang.
<micahg> DanaG: hopefully new 3.6 builds in about 12 hourss
<micahg> idk if I can fix xul193 tonight
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps I should try wrapping mozilla-runtime with an sh script that sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<micahg> DanaG: already exists
<DanaG> Well, somehow mozilla-runtime isn't getting it, or something.
<DanaG> yay, making my own wrapper worked.
<micahg> DanaG: ??
<DanaG> I dpkg-diverted mozilla-runtime out of the way, and made a #!/bin/sh script with this:
<DanaG> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a4pre/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<DanaG> env > /dev/stderr
<DanaG> exec /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3a4pre/mozilla-runtime.distrib $@
<DanaG> env for debug, of course.
<DanaG> interesting... it seems mozilla-runtime gets a very minimal environment.
<DanaG> It'd be nice if the "plugin has crashed" showed the logo of the plugin or of the creator.
<DanaG> Such as Flash / Adobe, or Silverlight / Microsoft.
<DanaG> http://blog.mozilla.com/dolske/2010/02/10/crashed-plugin-ui/
<LLStarks> i'd prefer a full-on kernel panic than have to worry about EVERY SINGLE PLUGIN
<LLStarks> generic image = KISS
<LLStarks> asac, fta. can we get umd build that is newer than changeset 68737c373aba? bugzilla 558690 was an ubuntu-only bug and it just got fixed.
<LLStarks> *umd 3.7 build
<micahg> LLStarks: I'll get to it when I can :)
<micahg> LLStarks: first priority is 3.6 so we can get ipc testing
<LLStarks> good call. i'm quite fond of oopp.
<LLStarks> btw, how can i make my builds have proper hinting?
<LLStarks> cairo is sucking hard.
<micahg> LLStarks: if we knew that, I don't think we'd have an issue :)
<micahg> LLStarks: there are some workarounds in the old bug for hinting
<LLStarks> what is the heart of the problem that makes hinting break with official mozilla tarballs?
<LLStarks> and how does umd circumvent that issue?
<micahg> DanaG: I'll look into the wrapper and make sure we're setting everything we should
<micahg> LLStarks: we don't know and how does it
<DanaG> Now my only issue is "This report does not apply to a packaged program".
<DanaG> ... since I overrode mozilla-runtime.
<LLStarks> well, fta must know something that i don't.
<LLStarks> :)
<micahg> LLStarks: I'm mising something
<micahg> DanaG: 'tis ok, I have enough info now
<micahg> DanaG: you can attach wrapper and comments to bug 513887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513887 in firefox "Flash, Java, etc. does not work with out of process plugins and causes Firefox to become unresponsive" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513887
<LLStarks> micahg, umd builds have proper hinting. i also think 3.6 in main does too.
<micahg> LLStarks: ah, hinting is fixed, smoothing is not
<micahg> LLStarks: for 3.6 we're using in source libs, for 3.7 we are not
<micahg> LLStarks: I'll work on getting Firefox 3.7 to work like 3.6 after UDS
<LLStarks> source libs?
<micahg> LLStarks: libraries that mozilla ships vs system libs
<LLStarks> aside from stray bugs, 3.7 works the same as 3.6 as far i'm concerned. no hinting errors.
<micahg> oh, maybe latest cairo fixes it idk
<LLStarks> 3.6 uses system cairo, right?
<micahg> LLStarks: no
<asac> LLStarks: for lucid we run dailies again
<asac> but its probably broken ;)
<asac> e.g. fails to build
<LLStarks> h
<LLStarks> *ah
<LLStarks> asac, i'm getting striped pngs with 3.6 main.
<LLStarks> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2558/stripe.png
<LLStarks> libpng acting up?
<LLStarks> micahg, ever see anything like this in 3.6 main?
<LLStarks> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2558/stripe.png
<LLStarks> certain pngs not rendering properly
<LLStarks> renders normally in chromium
<micahg> LLStarks: no, you have the link so I can try?
<LLStarks> http://shinigamifaqs.com/Themes/default/images/theme/main_block.png
<micahg> LLStarks: looks fine to me
<micahg> LLStarks: what graphics driver?
<LLStarks> intel
 * micahg too
<LLStarks> not all pngs do that
<micahg> LLStarks: idk, are you running the latest kernel?
<LLStarks> yeah
<LLStarks> 21
<micahg> LLStarks: also, there have been a couple intel driver updates in the past couple days
<LLStarks> if that was the case, why only certain pngs?
<LLStarks> alpha channel?
<LLStarks> for what it's worth, i am running xorg-edgers and alpha pngs are looking fine
<LLStarks> apng too
<micahg> LLStarks: could be there's a bug in xorg-edgers drivers, I'm running hte intel driver from archive lucid
<LLStarks> hmm.
<LLStarks> certain jpegs are also doing this when not zoomed
<LLStarks> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9499/lovesgv.jpg
<LLStarks> looks fine when zoomed
<LLStarks> here's how i see it: http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7241/lovescreenshot.png
<micahg> LLStarks: try archive drivers
<LLStarks> will do.
<LLStarks> brb
<ddecator> is spidermonkey in lucid in any way?
<dr3mro> hey is there an ubuntu ppa for lucid as they removed spidermonkey from there repositories
<BUGabundo_remote> hi hi kangoro
<ddecator> hey BUGabundo_remote
<asac> chrisccoulson: you gave tbird back?
<asac> do you have the build failure log somewhere still?
<asac> i need that to get doko look into it
<gnomefreak> the bot works again :)
<gnomefreak> is firefox safe to use or is it still broken?
<gnomefreak> 3.7 == no browser 3.6 keeps locking up on me and others
<asac> gnomefreak: daily?
<gnomefreak> nope 3.6 is still broken
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> was there a daily today or yesterday?
<asac> last build before was in the middle of a the plugin transition
<asac> so we want to check latest today before going crazy
<gnomefreak> asac: i got updates a little while ago. sometime in the last 18 hours or so
<gnomefreak> asac: version 3.6.5~hg20100414r34076+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
 * asac upgrades too
<asac> to see
<asac> if there are hangups we should check
<asac> otherwise we wiill be hit hard by 3.6.4
<gnomefreak> the last couple of weeks has had this issue
 * gnomefreak tries running 3.7 from term
<gnomefreak> 3.7 o0utput from term is gnomefreak@Development:~$ firefox-3.7
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ ps aux |grep firefox
<gnomefreak> 1000      4262  0.0  0.2   1856   580 pts/1    S+   07:52   0:00 grep firefox
<asac> not sure
 * gnomefreak sick of using chromium it doesnt print correctly
<chrisccoulson> hey asac, sorry i had to go out for an appointment
<chrisccoulson> no, i didn't give thunderbird back
<chrisccoulson> (i'm not allowed to for stuff in main)
<gnomefreak> ok firefox froze so i killed the process but why are there 4 processes, seems like a lot for just a browsere
<gnomefreak> s/browsere/browser
<gnomefreak> ^^^ maybe causes the "slow/freeze" not sure what word to use
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah
<asac> chrisccoulson: i found out who by now ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: how is the 3.6 build1 for security ppa project going?
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, micahg has already updated the branch for that?
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will get that in to the PPA this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> we just go through the normal release process for that? (ie, tag it 3.6.4+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1)
 * gnomefreak getting tired of getting up to change cd player. need to get a battery for remote
 * gnomefreak hates filing wishlist bugs
<gnomefreak> file a bug on liferea and i get the following output
<gnomefreak> OpenOffice path before fixup is '/usr/lib/openoffice'
<gnomefreak> OpenOffice path is '/usr/lib/openoffice'
<gnomefreak> and it never closes
<gnomefreak> i thought we were adding support to apport for PPA packages?
<gnomefreak> well ubuntu-bug fails but apport-collect bug# works
<chrisccoulson> asac - is OOPP meant to be enabled in 3.6.4?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats why we need to get build1 up now
<asac> and call for testing
<asac> so we can tell them: no, that needs to stay disabled ... ;)
<asac> based on real feedback
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's disabled in build1
<asac> it is?
<asac> ok
<chrisccoulson> well, disabled as in "dom.ipc.plugins.enabled" is set to false
<asac> then i didnt see that they changed their plans
<chrisccoulson> but it's a resounding failure when i enable it :(
<chrisccoulson> it just crashes and hangs
<asac> yeah
<asac> so they probably noticed it ;)
<asac> however, afaik the code landed
<asac> and they dnt know if it causes regressions even with disabled
<asac> iirc
<asac> so lets get it up ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, so we leave it disabled for now then, it's practically unusable with it enabled
<asac> chrisccoulson: we shouldnt enable without them
<asac> we ride whatever they do
<asac> but they landed that ode
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, for the 3.6.4 update, i just tag it for release like i would with any other upload before i put it in the PPA? (sorry, i'm a bit unsure as I didn't upload the last security updates until after the mozilla release)
<chrisccoulson> i don't want to mess up the version numbers in the ppa ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. you just use the _BUILD1 tag and use +build1 as the upstream version
<asac> and you document it like that
<asac> chrisccoulson: also you get the USN for that for this upload
<asac> because in case its good we dont need to upload again
<asac> i think there are other BUILD1 uploads a bit further down in the changelog
<asac> (otherwise look on stable branches like hardy)
<chrisccoulson> asac - cool, that's ok then, i will get that sorted now
<asac> nice
<asac> chrisccoulson: also setup a blog... get on planet. blog about it.
<asac> tell me so i can forward that call for testing on my blog ;)
<asac> e.g. lets get started on getting more folks again on the ppa
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/146-new-firefox-securitystability-upgrade-available-for-testing.html
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, no problem . the other thing i've been looking at today is bug 543064, but i'm not sure how that's meant to work on tb2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543064 in thunderbird "ensure that x-www-browser is used if no http handler is found through gnome integration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543064
<chrisccoulson> i can't find any preference for it, and if i remove the handler specified in gconf, then it fails to open any links just like in tb3
<chrisccoulson> i tried following the code in tb3, and i think we'd need a patch if we were to make it use x-www-browser as a fallback. i'm just wondering if i should fix bug 543060 as a priority instead, as that would make most of the issue go away
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543060 in thunderbird "thunderbird - gnome integration should work even without -gnome-support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543060
<fta> asac or anyone, do you think i should make the chromium lang packs mandatory for everyone? or just keep it like it is
<fta> wrt bug 561624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561624 in chromium-browser "Create meta-package with dependencyes like in google-chrome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561624
<asac> fta: no
<asac> fta: langpacks should get integrated in language selector
<asac> talk to arnegoetje
<asac> if we can do that for universe packages (e.g. if we see its installed also pull in langpacks)
<fta> i guess it's too late for lucid
 * micahg thought universe packages ship their own translations
<fta> the thing is that those langpacks *must* be in sync with ch. otherwise, it's all messed up
<asac> good point to note down
<asac> fta: in that case we probably have to ship all langpacks in the chromium package itself
<micahg> asac: why not just do a binary depends on the lang package deb?
<fta> asac, "depends" or drop the all-arch package?
<fta> ok, uploading like it is
<micahg> asac: do you want to file the bug to drop xul191 from Lucid?
<fta> chrisccoulson, uploaded
<chrisccoulson> fta - excellent, thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: was my fix good enough for thunderbird?  people still complain that they can't start (I guess asac was right and no one reads the NEWS)  I added the text to the master bug
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not had any issues with it at all
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, because you followed the instructions I"m sure :)
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: does someone want to file the drop xul191 from Lucid bug?
<chrisccoulson> what is still depending on it now? (other than sugar, that we're going to drop)
<chrisccoulson> it's probably best to add xul191 plus the remaining rdepends to the same bug
<micahg> chrisccoulson: only gjs, but we already have a bug to fix that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i need to try and fix that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just got a package I needed for libjdic-java sync'd so I"ll upload the diff for it a little later
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you know which of the dailies needs fixing most urgently?
<asac> chrisccoulson: he is off
<asac> chrisccoulson: everything is red ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, i didn't notice he'd gone
<asac> let me check
<chrisccoulson> asac - am i looking in the wrong PPA?
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<chrisccoulson> i see quite a bit of green too ;)
<asac> so firefox 3.6 on hardy is borken
<asac> then ffox 3.7/1.9.3
<chrisccoulson> ok, i had a quick glance at ff3.6 on hardy. i suspect our cairo patch is what breaks that
<asac> sorry i get picked up
<asac> have to run down
<asac> chrisccoulson: could be
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at that then and see what i can do to make it build on hardy
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, ff3.6.4 is building in the u-m-s PPA now. i'm just testing xulrunner too, and will upload that in a bit
<micahg> bdrung: does the eclipse package with the .ini have a binary depends on xul192?
<micahg> bdrung: nm, it does seem to
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's going on?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why are you release xul194?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - xul1.9.2.4?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - asac wanted to get it in to the u-m-s PPA so we can get people testing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's not ready yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we still have a bug with OOPP
<chrisccoulson> what isn't ready?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - OOPP is disabled isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> (it seems to be disabled here anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, not entirely
<chrisccoulson> i tried enabling it ;)
<chrisccoulson> it didn't work very well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, and it should be shipping by default in 3.6.4
<micahg> I think that someone might have stumbled on the key
<chrisccoulson> so there's going to be another upload for final 3.6.4 anyway?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not before release
<chrisccoulson> you mean lucid release?
 * micahg is confused
<chrisccoulson> me too :)
<micahg> OOPP is shipping upstrea, by default in 3.6.4 most likely
 * micahg does not want 3.6.4 in Lucid release
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i get that bit.
<chrisccoulson> don't worry, it's not in lucid release
<chrisccoulson> it's targetted for the lucid-security pocket, and in the u-m-s PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's info in bug 513887 if you want to look into it now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513887 in firefox "Flash, Java, etc. does not work with out of process plugins and causes Firefox to become unresponsive" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513887
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think it's a packaging issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - but you say that OOPP will be enabled for the final release? (which implies that we are going to do another upload for the security release anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to look into it this weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it is for flash by default
<chrisccoulson> it's not in the current release though is it? (i tried youtube and didn't see it run in another process)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: so this next ff release will be the first with the process separation for plugins?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, that's right
<jdstrand> cool. I am a fan of that btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I saw that also
<chrisccoulson> but it's disabled at the moment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I need to discuss with upstream, but there will definitely be a build 2
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: we should be sure to test the apparmor profile with that configuration
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, that's fine. i'm happy with people testing build1 right now
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm wondering if that's not the cause of the current issue ;)
<jdstrand> hopefully it'll all just work, but we might need some finetuning
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't work at all atm
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: look in kern.log
<chrisccoulson> firefox just hangs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm not, because security PPA uploads IMHO should be free of known issues
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: but the profile is disabled by default
<jdstrand> so if that is a fresh install, then it shouldn't b
<jdstrand> e
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, oh, i've not actually enabled it anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you can be super sure by looking at the output of aa-status
<jdstrand> (run with sudo)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: once you have a build you are starting to feel comfortable about, we should test the the profile on
<micahg> jdstrand: can you make the apparmor notification system show blocks with the profile in complain mode or is that a bad idea?
<jdstrand> micahg: apparmor-notify doesn't care if it is enforce or not
<jdstrand> while testing in complain mode is valid, enforce mode still needs to be done
<micahg> jdstrand: it seems to
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i don't see the FF profile when i run aa-status
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k, then it is disabled
<jdstrand> micahg: oh, maybe the string is different...
<micahg> jdstrand: should I file a bug?
<jdstrand> micahg: yes please. it may not get fixed in lucid, but it might
<jdstrand> (it should be a teeny change)
<jdstrand> micahg: in the bug, please give dmesg output that should have been caught
<micahg> jdstrand: k, I was also thinking, can we get an abstraction for feed readers in apparmor?
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> micahg: you mean like liferea?
<micahg> jdstrand: liferea, akregator, and the like
<micahg> jdstrand: akregator is blocked, that's what spurred the thought
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was planning on trying to fix the OOPP issue in firefox over the weekend
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, we can, but not for lucid. we can add akregator to the profile
<micahg> jdstrand: k, I'll file 2 bugs then
<jdstrand> micahg: if another ff upload is planned for lucid, we can put it in there
<jdstrand> and then abstract it out in maverick
<micahg> jdstrand: not planned before release
<micahg> AFAIK
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - barring any major show-stopper, there won't be another upload for release
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you already have an idea what causes the hang?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems to be LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's set in the run-mozilla.sh script IIRC, but something seems to not be right in our current env
<fta> damn, chromium still doesn't appear in the ubuntu software center as a result for chrome
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^ do you happen to know what the search engine of that stuff is looking for?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not too sure, but i can ask mvo when he's around again
<fta> would be nice
<micahg> fta: I think software-center's data is cached
<fta> micahg, "more info" seems up-to-date
<micahg> fta: maybe it's just the .desktop info that's cached
<micahg> thunderbird shows up under mail now \o/
<fta> firefox is not in web browser though
<fta> abrowser is
<micahg> fta: that's not good :(
<micahg> we might need one more upload then
<micahg> :(
<micahg> they look the same
<micahg> fta: it's because kubuntu-firefox-installer is replacing the .desktop file in app-install-date
<fta> bad
<micahg> fta: yep, I need to talk to mvo about what the fix should be
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can I add the flash OOPP bug to the title in the channel as I forsee a lot of bugs from the security upload?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - feel free, but are people going to enable it though?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I was trying to tell you before, flash is enabled by default
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm. flash is working fine here (and i don't get it running in a new process)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll test this weekend and see what I get...weird
 * micahg is wondering if it's the people sharing profiles with 3.6 and 3.7 that had issues
<chrisccoulson> micahg - if i change "dom.ipc.plugins.enabled" to true, then flash does fail badly
<chrisccoulson> but that is set to false by default, and flash seems to be working normally
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you hvae a dom.ipc.plugins.flash?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so
<chrisccoulson> which is set to true
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<BUGabundo> asac: micahg: chrisccoulson: something is fishy in FF 3.7... all new links tend to open in a new window, not tab! :(
<BUGabundo> specially from google reader
<micahg> BUGabundo: any other site?
<micahg> BUGabundo: BTW, ff37 is an old build ATM
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a4pre) Gecko/20100407 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Minefield/3.7a4pre
<BUGabundo> micahg: not sure! I almost don't use FF this days
<BUGabundo> only for greader cause of one addon: nosquint
<BUGabundo> nothing like it for chromium yet
<Mannequin> hi. On Lucid Linx Beta, after adding the PPA and running a 'safe-upgrade', I got an unbranded Firefox version, named Namoroka (and using a blue icon)
<Mannequin> but the Thunderbird version is still using the official brand (is that expected too?)
<Mannequin> I've been told to ask micha, but it seems that user isn't logged in
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i got OOPP working now
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> he already left
<DanaG> weird... icedtea-plugin makes firefox segfault even in safe mode.
<chrisccoulson> "The Adobe Flash Plugin has crashed"
<chrisccoulson> rock on!
<DanaG> Now it just needs to show either the Adobe logo, or the Flash logo.
<DanaG> here's my icedtea crash: http://pastebin.com/ERTF7BE1
<chrisccoulson> looks like an openjdk issue to me
<mitya> hi gents Can I ask here about thunderbird ?
<mitya> I have a fresh 10.4 (64bit) with thuderbird and lightning-extension installed, but lightning plugin does not appear for some reason
<mitya> any ideas whet I missed ?
<mitya> *what
<JanC> mitya: is it compatible with that thunderbird version?
<mitya> JanC: hmm, not sure, how can I check it ?
<mitya> I thought that if it is in the standard repo, than it is
<JanC> mitya: well, 10.04 is still beta, so you might want to file a bug about it...
<mitya> JanC: ok, I'll take a deeper look.. thanks
<chrisccoulson> the version in the archive is not supported by the latest thunderbird
<JanC> mitya: you could also try to uninstall the package and install a version from mozilla's addin site (or wherever it can be found)
<mitya> JanC: ok, I will try, but I read somewhere that I need to compile it for 64bit, and I was happy when I saw in within the standard repo... it seems that I can't avoid the compilation
<mitya> chrisccoulson: thx
<mitya> try to find an other way
<JanC> mitya: compilation?
<JanC> should be just a .xpi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thank you
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i figured out why OOPP was not enabled for flash on my computer
<chrisccoulson> i'm using 64-bit flash player
<chrisccoulson> and it has a different so name (libflashplayer64.so)
 * chrisccoulson curses adobe
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm surprised you're using 64 bit flash
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but thank you for fixing the packaging for OOPP
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'd forgotten i even installed that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does it actually work now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems to be working quite well now
<micahg> and if so, can you push new update to security PPA?
<chrisccoulson> it even tells me that flash has crashed when i kill the plugin-container process :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you know if we need a similar change to xulrunner too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, but ff37 probably needs the same thing
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll see if xulrunner ships this binary too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you close that ff bug in the changelog if you get a chance
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: If you have a chance, can you look at the build failure on xul193 to see if it's a quick fix, otherwise, I'll look at it this weekend
<chrisccoulson> micahg - how do we handle the changelog for the subsequent security update? ie, i open the branch up for 3.6.4+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.2, but do I keep all the info such as the USN under the previous changelog entry?
<chrisccoulson> or should all the info be under the new entry?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe leave it in the old one and do a -v
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that makes sense
<BUGabundo> have you guys seen the new apple laptops ? http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/041510wrong/wrong_33.jpg
<sebner> BUGabundo: oooooooooolllld :P
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> chrisccoulson: is security update in -security?
<chrisccoulson> hi asac - it is
<asac> i am not sure if there will be another 3.5.x release ... for 3.0 we probably need to start now preparing the major version upgrade too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<chrisccoulson> we've got working OOPP support now too
<asac> oh langpacks are there ... we can verify search ;)
 * asac waits for upgrade to finish
<asac> wow ... we have "i386  20"
<asac> 20 bulders for i386 ppa O_o
<chrisccoulson> asac - have you seen that firefox fails to builds on PPC, sparc and ia64 now?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-04-18
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, did you have any luck with gjs?  do you want me to look at it today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i had a look today, but i'm conviced its not a gjs bug now. gjs creates the leaked object with JS_ConstructObject, and then it's cleaned up properly by the GC on amd64 when destroying the context, but not on i386
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i tried setting the parent of the leaked object to the global object, but that didn't change it :(
<BUGabundo> n
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did yousee we had some build failures in the u-m-s PPA?
<chrisccoulson> i've got a feeling that we might have to build the latest FF version with --disable-ipc on ia64, sparc and ppc
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I don't get copied on those buidl failures
 * micahg goes to look
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, if we're allowed to, that seems to be the temp solution, but we should try to eventually upstream a patch for those archs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can probably look at that at some point, but i don't know how much work it would be to make it support those archs
<fta> micahg, just forwarded another umd related mail to you. i should really stop doing umd using my email :(
<micahg> fta: responded to
<mahfouz> so 3.6.5 now works from the ppa, but only because ipc was switched off
<micahg> fta: after UDS, I can try to take over the dalies
<micahg> mahfouz: should work with IPC on now
<mahfouz> oh  lemme check
<mahfouz> what about 3.7=
<mahfouz> ?
<micahg> mahfouz: 3.7 isn't fixed yet and xul193 is broke
<mahfouz> but you know what the problem is now?
<micahg> mahfouz: with IPC yes, with xul193 build not ATM
<mahfouz> oh, then I'll wait til next 1.93 update
<mahfouz> yes, 3.6.5 works for me with dom.ipc.plugins.enabled "true"
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you look at gjs at all?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: a little a while back, not yet today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to look at it this evening
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries. i haven't done anything else with it since we spoke eariler
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-11
<micahg_> chrisccoulson: can I do that tonight?  I need it to fix mediatomb and gxine
<debfx> chrisccoulson: you haven't merged my firefox kde fix :(
<chrisccoulson> debfx - i was pretty busy yesterday trying to fix a menu issue so i didn't find time for review yet. then i had to do an upload with what i had last night so i didn't miss the freeze in 1 hour
<chrisccoulson> sorry about that
<chrisccoulson> i'll look at that today though
<debfx> ok
<chrisccoulson> debfx - ok, i targetted it for natty now
<chrisccoulson> i need to do one more upload before final once i've figured out the bookmarks issue in bug 749450 anyway
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, i fixed bug 670128 in the ch dailies, now, i need to be sure stable is also impacted
<fta2> xdg-utils bug
<micahg_> chrisccoulson: I've got some questions about libmozjs185, but I guess we'll have to figure it out after the beta freeze before final freeze
<artnay> fta2: ping
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what sort of questions?
<micahg_> chrisccoulson: well, everything seems to be looking for libmozjs in mozilla-js.pc
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's the wrong pkgconfig file
<micahg_> is there a reason we're versioning the pc file/
<chrisccoulson> i'm shipping the pkgconfig file provided by upstream
<micahg_> fun, so we have to patch each build system to recognize it?
<chrisccoulson> well, other upstream authors should just add support for it eventually too
<micahg_> ok, I guess I'll start patching this week then :)
<fta2> artnay, pong
<fta2> micahg_, could you please confirm bug 670128 impacts ch stable.. or not?
<artnay> fta2: I think I'm being hit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/740225
<artnay> fta2: I've fixed many upstream oopsies (made by translator(s) hired by Google) but the fixes in Rosetta always get overwritten during an import
<artnay> surely the upstream translators could review the changed (their mistakes) and fix those in Chrome but that's slow or it doesn't happen
<artnay> so basically we're unable to fix chrome translation errors in chromium as they get overwritten always during the import, right? or am I missing something here?
<fta2> artnay, do you mean lp/rosetta doesn't accept your fixes?
<artnay> fta2: it does but fixes get overwritten when you import new strings from chrome. this happened on thursday's import (once again)
<fta2> changes made in lp should overwrite the upstream changes
<fta2> hm
<artnay> fta2: they do but the fixes tend to get overwritten
<fta2> they should not
<fta2> which lang?
<fta2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<artnay> in Chrome it states my connection is secured by 128 byte encryption. in Chromium I fixed it be 128 bit encryption a few weeks ago but the fix got overwritten on thursday
<artnay> fta2: Finnish
<fta2> Chrome doesn't use the lp translations, only chromium does
<micahg_> fta2: are you asking about pre-natty?
<fta2> artnay, ^^, I don't have much time to investigate that at the moment. please file a bug with the string, preferably with the numerical id so i can track its change in the bzr branches
<artnay> fta2: against LP? I have quite a few for you to track ;-)
<artnay> with screenshots actually, I've been tracking this issue for a while now and been talking with henninge and dpm
<fta2> artnay, "ubuntu-bug chromium-browser"
<artnay> fta2: thanks, will happen later today
<fta2> micahg_, bug 670128 #18 says stable is impacted, but its embedded xdg utils didn't change lately, so i'm quite surprised
<micahg_> fta2: I'll have to check later, just trying to get a pidgin build up before the freeze
<fta2> ok, thanks
<fta2> micahg_, fyi, I'll do -ubuntu3 for natty rsn (for the unity/bafm vs webapps bug)
<fta2> micahg_, most probably not today, as it seems my internet access at home is broken
<fta2> ok, afk; i'll probably be offline for a while :P
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - finally got to try globalmenu extension on TB - patch appears to have fixed my issue.  Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent, thanks for testing
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so somebody just asked me about our plans for integrating the Unity integration work, and I wanted to consult with you there.  Just so we're clear - it was your intention to merge your code into Gecko/Thunderbird's core, as opposed to integrating as add-ons via Ubuntu's build process?
<m_conley> er, and by Ubuntu's build process, I mean, via the packaging - as you do with thunderbird-3.3-globalmenu, for example
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that's my intention
<chrisccoulson> i just keep getting sidelined doing other things ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: were you hoping to land this work in TB 3.3?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think the globalmenu stuff will land in 3.3, as it's based on a mozilla version that's already released
<chrisccoulson> unless something has changed ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, if you wanted to land it in 3.3, you'd need to get your patch to Gecko landed by tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> ah, that might be difficult ;)
<m_conley> mmhmm
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, which gecko version is tb3.3 going to be based on then? (i'm confused now)
<chrisccoulson> i thought it was based on mozilla-2.0?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: From my understanding, 3.3 will be based on the "aurora" branch from mozilla-central that will be created tomorrow.
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't realise that :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so, it's still a bit fuzzy for me as well, but the patches in Aurora will go through several weeks of stabilization, before hitting beta for further stabilization, and then release.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm still a bit confused tbh ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: see the first graphic in http://mozilla.github.com/process-releases/draft/development_overview/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: where "fx-exp" is Aurora
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so, the way I figure, tomorrow is when we start that 6th week - patches from central are merged to Aurora.  TB3.3, I believe, is going to be based on whatever stabilizes through weeks 6 to 16.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Standard8 in #maildev on irc.mozilla.org will probably be able to answer more of your questions on this if you have any, as I'm still a bit fuzzy on it myself.  :p
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks. i'll probably ping him in a bit, i've got some other things to look at first though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k - no worries. :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting quite concerned that i still don't really understand how this is all going to work ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm - it's going to take some getting used to.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you know if you are coming to UDS?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I'm figuring that out as we speak!
<flopex> In-browser pdf viewer doesn't work (firefox 4, ubuntu 11.04)
<micahg_> flopex: which in browser PDF viewer?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-12
<Fudge> hi, any known issues with 4.2.1 regarding gnome-orca
<magcius> so uh
<magcius> how do we map to the new channel system?
<chrisccoulson> haven't figured that out yet ;)
<micahg_> hi fta
<fta> micahg_, hi
<fta> my router at home was dead. just exchanged it
<micahg_> ah, sorry to hear that
<fta> apparently, no one cared about bug 692462
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> fta: trevino told me it's working for him
<fta> really?
<jcastro> I didn't see your update
<jcastro> I can test
<fta> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692462/comments/18
<jcastro> trying now
<micahg_> fta: so, we're going to do the chromium update since it doesn't seem like upstream will fix the password issue any time soon
<jcastro> hey bfiller
<jcastro> bfiller: fta's got a fix for chromium for webapps, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692462/comments/18
<jcastro> bfiller: I am trying it now
<micahg_> fta: what do you think about a NEWS file for the password issue, is it necessary?
<fta> micahg_, a NEWS file?
<micahg_> fta: yeah, to document the password issue
<hackel> Does xulapp-profilemigrator actually do anything other than just rename the old .mozilla/firefox directory to firefox.replaced and copying firefox-4.0 to firefox?
<fta> micahg_, i wonder why we can't just revert the patch that caused that
<chrisccoulson> hackel, not really. why?
<micahg_> fta: if that's an option, I'm all for it
<jcastro> fta: nope, doesn't work. :(
<jcastro> let me ask trevino to look at it
<jcastro> now that you have it in a PPA
<hackel> chrisccoulson: I just want to know what exactly it's doing, in case I should back up my 1.8G .mozilla directory first!
<fta> jcastro, but the ch part is correct, right? (ie, dedicated wm class both at runtime and in the desktop file)
<jcastro> StartupWMClass=mail.google.com__mail_u_0
<jcastro> that's what we need right?
<fta> jcastro, should match "xprop | grep CLASS"
<jcastro> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "mail.google.com__mail_u_0", "Chromium-browser"
<fta> looks ok to me
<jcastro> ok I will put that in the b ug
<fta> jcastro, also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/744972  comment 6, 7, ...
<fta> hm, i have to fix the dailies too. they did something to the gtk3 resize corner
<jcastro> fta: ah so I guess trevino's fix is crashing something so jason's not committing all of it. They need to talk
 * jcastro goes to grease those wheels
<fta> jcastro, ok, let me know. i want to upgrade ch stable in natty asap with backports of xdg-utils + wm-class + maybe this resize corner thingy
 * jcastro nods
<micahg_> fta: I'd like to get out the chromium update by thursday if we can, so do you think you can find the offending commit?
<jcastro> fta: he's ready to go but he has exams and can't get to it this week
<fta> hm
<dpm> hi m_conley, all set for the Ubuntu App Developer Week session later on?
<m_conley> dpm: I am indeed
<dpm> m_conley, excellent, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, are you giving a session?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep - just a little talk on how I use JSCtypes to do the TB integration
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<fta> jcastro, micahg: uhh! http://codereview.chromium.org/6812037
<jcastro> !!!!!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm going to start playing around with that this week (once the dust settles in natty)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome! :D
<fta> jcastro, not sure i'll be able to backport that to ch10/stable though. ch12/trunk changed a lot since :P
<jcastro> well, they rev every 6 weeks so it's not like we have to wait that long for the next stable
<micahg> is this good or bad?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: fta's find reminds me that we should really try to get globalmenu-extension integrated as soon as we can.  Do you have any cycles for that in the coming week or so?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, sure, can do.
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how to submit it though, as it's going to be a pretty big patch
<chrisccoulson> and i know how long things take to get reviewed ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: mmhmm, I know.  :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: often though, the problem is not finding the right reviewer
<fta> chrisccoulson, it seems the port i did of your xdg-utils fix doesn't work :S
<fta> not sure why
<micahg> fta: so, what should we do with chromium, do you think you can track down the commit?
<fta> micahg, i'll have a look tomorrow
<fta> jcastro, you can test the globalmenu in ch daily now
<jcastro> I saw on omg
<fta> jcastro, but upstream asked me not to backport it, it's not stable
<jcastro> yeah that's a good idea. :)
<fta> jcastro, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=75485  are you seeing this?
<jcastro> fta: that's my screenshot. :)
<jcastro> yeah, I still get that unless I use system borders
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaLDMz_e2jQ   ~ 17:50
<hackel> Where do I put default prefs in FF4?  I've tried /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js and /etc/firefox/profile/prefs.js to no avail.  I'm trying to set privacy.donottrackheader.enabled system-wide for all profiles.
<chrisccoulson> fta - i can't look at it yet. my daughter is asleep so i don't really want to turn the volume up on my laptop, and i can't find my headphones anywhere ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to move downstairs in a bit
<chrisccoulson> hackel, you can't
<chrisccoulson> (although, you can probably set them in ubufox instead)
<hackel> chrisccoulson: Why, was this capability was removed?  A huge number of people rely on this!
<chrisccoulson> hackel, you're the first person to mention it
<chrisccoulson> the reason is, all browser chrome and preferences are bundled in a single jar file now, to help startup time
<chrisccoulson> i'm not convinced that a huge number of people depend on it ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's been like that for months already and nobody else mentioned anything
<hackel> chrisccoulson: Ah, I see.  I've found lots of  people administering FF in controlled environments (corporate, schools, etc.) who need to use that functionality to adhere to different policies, etc.  I don't have that problem thankfully, so I'll just try setting it in ubufox.
<hackel> chrisccoulson: It worked fine, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> fta, hmmm, that guy has some interesting points, but he contradicts himself in places :/
<chrisccoulson> like, he says how much he hates workspaces, and then he goes on to say how unity should remove the minimize buttons like in gnome-shell....
<chrisccoulson> ...but the lack of minimize buttons in gnome-shell is because you can just use workspaces instead ;)
<fta> iirc, he said he uses the dash to raise apps
<fta> or the panel
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think the lack of minimize without any way to easily create a new workspace would be pretty horrible
<fta> i don't use minimize
<chrisccoulson> it's possible in gnome-shell because if you want a clean work area, you can just create one
<chrisccoulson> i use minimize quite a bit ;)
<fta> and i barely use fullscreen
<fta> but i raise / lower a lot
<fta> and i have 7 workspaces
<fta> fully loaded
<fta> micahg, fyi, security update of ch10 expected tomorrow or thursday
<micahg> fta: ok, so, if you can find the commit before then, we can just do one upload
<micahg> fta: also, I'm off mon-wed next week
<fta> k
<micahg> fta: thanks
<chrisccoulson> hah - http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/a95d42642281
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you running trunk now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, on-and-off
<chrisccoulson> i haven't updated in a few days though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-13
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are we going to do an aurora build as well?
<chrisccoulson> not at the moment
<Omega> Will we get an Aurora PPA?
<micahg> Omega: not at the moment
<Omega> micahg: Thanks for the reply, but has discussion about this occured (can you point me to where I might be able to read more about it)? Or if there are any plans for one?
<micahg> Omega: idk of any official discussion, I asked our team lead chrisccoulson about a half hour before you asked :)
<chrisccoulson> there's no plan to do that yet
<chrisccoulson> i haven't figured out how we're going to do all this just anyway
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think we need to provide an aurora branch atm
<chrisccoulson> we'll do beta and mozilla-central for sure
<Omega> It'll be nice to have, for those of us that like living on the edge :)
<chrisccoulson> Omega, if you like living on the edge, then I would suggest mozilla-central ;)
<Omega> Do you have a link handy?
<magcius> OK
<magcius> I'm having a problem with firefox-trunk
<magcius> One, why don't you set the URL handlers properly?
<magcius> Two, apparently my home page is "chrome://branding/locale/browserconfig.properties"
<micahg> magcius: can you be more specific on 1 and 2 I can't reproduce
<magcius> on two, I think I solved it
<magcius> it was a broken update
<magcius> on one, there's some weird thing in the way you do upgrades that makes URL handlers break
<magcius> when I updated from firefox-4.0b15 to firefox-trunk or whatever the versions are
<magcius> the URL handlers didn't get set
<magcius> so I had to go into Preferred Applications and set it from "firefox-4.0b15" to "firefox-trunk"
<micahg> that's not URL handlers, that's the binary changing, this is fixed now
<micahg> firefox-trunk will remain firefox-trunk
<magcius> uh, ok
<magcius> why didn't you update the xdg-mime settings then?
<micahg> we don't touch personal settings
<micahg> err, we try not to touch :)
<magcius> uhh
<magcius> what the fuck?
<magcius> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=64165
<magcius> That links me to http://msdn.microsoft.com/chrome:/global/locale/intl.properties/vcsharp/aa336809.aspx
<magcius> which is CLEARLY wrong
<magcius> Is something fucked up in my config that causes Firefox to send the wrong locale header?
 * micahg blames microsoft
 * magcius looks at "chrome:/global/locale"
<magcius> It's obvious something got screwed up in the config.
<magcius> And MS is blindly concatenating the locale header
<magcius> If you're curious
<magcius> The right link is http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vcsharp/aa336809.aspx
<micahg> magcius: sounds like a bug, maybe ask chrisccoulson in a couple hours when he surfaces
<magcius> either way
<magcius> about:config flagged it as "non-default"
<gnomefreak> do we really need firefox-trunk + firefox-4.0? they are showing as same version
<micahg> gnomefreak: they are the same L(
<micahg> :)
<micahg> firefox-4.0 should be transitional
<gnomefreak> micahg: so i can remove one of them
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, firefox-4.0 is transitional in the dailies now
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> it seems that apt wants to remove firefox-trunk-gnome-support. IIRC apt-get autoremove lists packages that are not used recently. so either gnome-support is phased out ort apt is broken
<micahg> gnomefreak: that only is to pull in the gnome-deps, nothing in there
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok, i guess that makes sense since we cant add just gnome-deps to the firefox package
<gnomefreak> thanks
 * micahg -> sleep
<chrisccoulson> magcius, what do you have in about:config for general.useragent.locale and general.useragent.compatMode.firefox (although, i don't think that should matter anymore)
<chrisccoulson> and also, intl.accept_languages
<chrisccoulson> magcius, ^^
<gnomefreak> it sends me to http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vcsharp/aa336809.aspx also in minefield
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it gets it from the Accpet-Language header, which is defined in intl.accept_languages
<chrisccoulson> but intl.accept_languages is a localized pref (which means it is set to a chrome URI, and firefox resolves the real value from the language pack)
<gnomefreak> en-US, en
<gnomefreak> is what i have for intl.accept_languages
<gnomefreak> oh
<chrisccoulson> this should normally work, unless the pref has been modified by something to be non-localized, in which case, firefox will take the chrome URI as a literal value
<gnomefreak> how do we know if the pref has been  modified?
<chrisccoulson> i suspect that's what's happened in magcius case, but he's not the first person with this issue. i wonder if there's an extension that's screwing this up
<gnomefreak> here it is not an extension
<gnomefreak> oh thats not the same link
<gnomefreak> i have en-us in my link and he doesnt, so i guess his locales are not set to en-us
<chrisccoulson> bug 643899
<chrisccoulson> so, someone there confirms that the pref was set to the literal value chrome://global/locale/intl.properties, which is wrong (and not how it is set by default)
<chrisccoulson> wtf
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: where is the flash.so in browser plugins?
<chrisccoulson> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks. is that also chrome?
<magcius> chrisccoulson, chrome://global/locale/intl.properties -- but I reset it
<gnomefreak> i guess it is not here. gnomefreak@Develpment:/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins$ ls
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Develpment:/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins$
<chrisccoulson> magcius, did it reset to the correct value?
<magcius> yes.
<magcius> chrisccoulson, I assume it's a borked config update, and the updates after it assumed it was a user-set value
<magcius> chrisccoulson, as the person if they had a borked home page as well
<chrisccoulson> magcius, right, we need to try and figure out what's doing on :)
<chrisccoulson> do you have any extensions installed?
<magcius> it got set to chrome://branding/locale/browserconfig.properties
<magcius> chrisccoulson, LastPass, Firebug, ABP, Scriptish
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll take a look at those just to make sure they aren't doing something silly :)
<magcius> Also, Firefox Sync
<magcius> But that's dumb because it doesn't do the main thing I would use it for
<magcius> ... all I want is to be able to sync my tabs and session across dual-boot and other such things :(
<magcius> but it doesn't track app tabs and requires me to do this crazy "Tabs On Other Computers" hidden menu item dance that I just found today.
<gnomefreak> can someone test bug 657586 we you get a minute. im going for smoke
<chrisccoulson> magcius, have you restarted firefox since you reset that pref?
<magcius> chrisccoulson, yeah.
<magcius> I had to restart, otherwise it didn't "work"
<gnomefreak> it seems flash is no different when using browser-plugin-gnash
<fta2> [1:1:8764694682:ERROR:native_library_linux.cc(32)] dlopen failed when trying to open libsoftokn3.so: libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fta2> [1:1:8764695042:ERROR:native_library_linux.cc(32)] dlopen failed when trying to open libfreebl3.so: libfreebl3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta2> did something change in nss?
<fta2> x64
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - i don't think so :/
<chrisccoulson> nss hasn't changed for a while
<fta2> http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromium.git;a=blob;f=base/native_library_linux.cc;h=e282bce2213f5d4131d4db1b1275b0eab984b12a;hb=HEAD
<fta2> not very helpful..
<fta2> oh, it's not new: http://codereview.chromium.org/6672034
<fta2> http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromium.git;a=history;f=base/nss_util.cc;h=a074ab56f731663ab0ae03417126eab98211e077;hb=HEAD
<chrisccoulson> fta - it works with --no-sandbox btw
<chrisccoulson> it's a pain how all these problems seem to go away without the sandbox. makes them a bit difficult to debug ;)
<fta2> "it" == breakpad?
<chrisccoulson> fta - "it" = loading the nss libs
<fta2> oh
<fta2> chrisccoulson, well, that's the purpose of the zygote, pre-load stuff for use in the sandbox
<fta2> chrisccoulson, weird, it seems the xdg-utils thing is working here, but not at home, using the same version
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - oh, i see why
<chrisccoulson> i think they misunderstood me when i said "We're running the new stack which uses the x-scheme-handler mimetypes to register URL handlers, but we aren't actually running gnome 3 yet. This means that the gnome3 check in xdg-utils (which gnome-default-applications-properties 2> /dev/null || DE="gnome3") will tell you that the system isn't gnome3"
<chrisccoulson> and they fixed a syntax problem in the gnome3 check, but it still has the same inherent problem on ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> fta2, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/xdg-utils/scripts/xdg-utils-common.in?r1=81021&r2=81020&pathrev=81021
<chrisccoulson> it's still checking for gnome-default-application-properties
<chrisccoulson> which doesn't work for us :(
<fta2> i patched it using your fix
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/view/head:/debian/patches/xdg-utils_gnome3_lp670128_for_natty.patch
<fta2> hm, it's not part of your fix?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - do you have gnome-default-application-properties missing on the machine where it doesn't work?
<fta2> indeed
<chrisccoulson> bingo
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - we need to drop this from detectDE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593502/
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should do that for our xdg-utils too
<fta2> hold on
<fta2> application vs applicationS
<fta2> no, it's there on both machines
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok :(
<chrisccoulson> heh, i should have checked what i typed ;)
<fta2> micahg, i checked the patch for the passwords keyring in stable. they disabled it because ch is deadlocking when you use the sync feature. there's also a security risk behind it. i'd prefer to keep it disabled for now until upstream figures it out
<fta2> chrisccoulson, doh, so it impacts ch stable too: bug 759761
<fta2> where is that damn bot?
<chrisccoulson> not sure
<chrisccoulson> it's gone on vacation
<Fudge> ff 6.0a1 working well with gnome-orca :D
<micahg> fta: ok, so do we include a news file stating that passwords will break?  I guess we don't want to pass password-store=detect either if there's a security risk
<fta> micahg, what is the news file for? is it displayed somehow?
<micahg> fta: I'm not sure, on the console it definitely is, I think update manager will display it as well
<fta> *sigh* http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<chrisccoulson> fta - we could do with backporting the latest yasm to lucid in the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA
<chrisccoulson> i can't do that ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, well, i'm deep into chromium stuff atm. I don't really have time to prepare that package
<micahg> I could upload that later
<fta> hm, i think i finally nailed that chromium translation bug.. now i need to regenerate all the new tarballs :P
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you need 1.1.0?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that's right
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, just went away for some food)
<fta> chrisccoulson, done
<LLStarks> eh. did we skip a few epochs or eras with  the ppa packaging of firefox?
<kbrosnan> trunk builds are 6.0 if that is your query
<LLStarks> new roadmap is surefine
<LLStarks> and yes it was
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-14
<LLStarks> minefield concept is now nightly?
<micahg> minefield has always been nightly
 * Omega is going to install firefox-trunk
<Omega> may the force be with me
<gnomefreak> i love the new minefield icon, it is by far the coolest/nicest one yet
<gnomefreak> i need to find a short way to explain a compiz not being compatible with unity bug, for topic in +3
<gnomefreak> any idea would be great
<artnay> fta: finally made it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/760512 (no, didn't use ubuntu-bug for that)
<fta> artnay, what are those (small) numbers in the bug?
<fta> i need the ids that are in each string.. like "#: id: 1293699935367580298 (used in the following branches: trunk, dev, beta, stable)"
<fta> along with the template name
<artnay> fta: will add those. the numbers indicate corresponding strings (they're accessible via URL but I'll add directs links)
<fta> artnay, but they change after each upload
<artnay> fta: umh, true.
<artnay> of course when one removes existing translations/strings
<artnay> fta: updated
<fta> thanks
<artnay> I don't know how long this has been happening. the comment on your blog was posted on the 21st of Feb and the problem had existed already for 4 imports. I realized this bug after visiting Chromium's settings (rarely do that nowadays) and saw wrong translations (by Google's translator(s)) there. then I fixed those again but my changes were overwritten during the next import.
<artnay> fta: I could fix those now and wait for the next import if it helps you.
<fta> artnay, i need to dig into those strings to see if it's the side effect of the lp change a few months ago
<artnay> fta: on January? probably is
<artnay> this didn't happen in 2010 and it's been spotted on February
<fta> hm
<artnay> they're marked as suggestions - https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/fi/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<fta> i'm at work right now. i don't really have time. i'll get to that later today
<artnay> fta: sure, thanks for looking into it.
<AnAnt> Hello, where are the default bookmarks stored ?
<chrisccoulson> AnAnt, /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/omni.jar
<chrisccoulson> (on an installed system)
<AnAnt> can that be overridden ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like icedtea-web isn't building against firefox-dev again
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> looks like my change got dropped
<chrisccoulson> AnAnt, i think you can add bookmarks to the distribution.ini. never tried to do that before though
<fta> jcastro, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=75485  upstream is calling for help with unity
<jcastro> on it
<fta> good
<gnomefreak> no one else is seeing bug 657586 in any version of firefox or chromium?
<gnomefreak> the bug i referred to is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/657586
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: fyi, linux/stable (10.0.648.204 -> 10.0.648.205)
<micahg> fta: ACK, so, do you want to add a NEWS file for the password issue or document it in the changelog somehow?
<gnomefreak> i know this is asking alot but is there any way we can implement overlay-scrollbars in firefox and chromium
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling its not possible but figured i would ask
<gnomefreak> its cool :)
<micahg> fta: I'm running out for a few hours, will be back later this evening
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, overlay scrollbars in firefox is possible, and i will implement it ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, yt?
<fta> chrisccoulson, the reason "xdg-settings check default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop" fails for ch is that it ends up doing "xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http"
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: sweet thanks. right now i only get it using gedit
<fta> chrisccoulson, and for some reason, i get firefox.desktop for the latter at home
<chrisccoulson> yeah, which would mean that it failed when setting it :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - what's in your ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list?
<fta> ff
<fta> hm, no
<fta> x-scheme-handler/http=chromium-browser.desktop;firefox.desktop;
<fta> x-scheme-handler/https=chromium-browser.desktop;firefox.desktop;
<chrisccoulson> fta - that's not in the Default Applications section though is it?
<chrisccoulson> if it is, then it's wrong :)
<fta> it's in [Added Associations]
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then
<chrisccoulson> nothing in [Default Applications]?
<fta> no such section in there
<fta> at work, where it's working, i have both section, but none has the x-scheme-handler/http* entries
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if that's why. i didn't test my changes on a mimeapps.list without that section
<chrisccoulson> oh? that's strange that there are no x-scheme-handler/http entries in that section :/
<chrisccoulson> now i'm confused ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it's working here :/
<chrisccoulson> i get x-scheme-handler/http=chromium-browser.desktop; in my Default Applications section
<fta> oh, seems i patched /etc/gnome/defaults.list at work a long time ago
<fta> but not at home
<chrisccoulson> that will be why
<fta> $ grep http /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<fta> x-scheme-handler/http=firefox.desktop
<fta> x-scheme-handler/https=firefox.desktop
<chrisccoulson> so, it's actually not working on either of your machines :/
<fta> vs
<fta> $ grep http /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<fta> x-scheme-handler/http=chromium-browser.desktop;firefox.desktop
<fta> x-scheme-handler/https=chromium-browser.desktop;firefox.desktop
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> the defaults.list should only have a single entry for each type
<chrisccoulson> (although, that shouldn't cause your problem)
<fta> the 2nd is the one working ;)
<chrisccoulson> i suspect that reading the defaults might break with 2 entries there
<chrisccoulson> it only expects one ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, that still doesn't explain the problem :(
<fta> at home:
<fta> + xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http
<fta> + browser=firefox.desktop
<fta> + [ xfirefox.desktop != xchromium-browser.desktop ]
<fta> + echo no
<fta> hm
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594211/
<fta> that's the one that used to work
<chrisccoulson> fta - what happens if you run "xdg-mime default chromium-browser.desktop text/html" ?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ xdg-mime default chromium-browser.desktop text/html
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ xdg-settings check default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop
<fta> no
<chrisccoulson> and there is no text/html=chromium-browser.desktop in the Default Applications section of your mimeapps.list?
<fta> there is now
<chrisccoulson> ok, so that's working :)
<fta> what is supposed to do that?
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/shell_integration_linux.cc
<chrisccoulson> fta - basically, after running "xdg-settings set default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop", you should see all of these in your mimeapps.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594213/
<fta> but it was my default browser before, why do i need to re-do that?
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused now :/
<fta> it used to work for months/years
<fta> it regressed a few weeks ago, when upstream bumped xdg-utils
<chrisccoulson> is the issue that chromium can't set itself as the default browser (ie, it keeps asking on startup), or that it suddenly thinks that it isn't the default (but you can still set it)?
<fta> let's see
<fta> letting ch set itself adds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594214/
<chrisccoulson> that looks good :)
<fta> and it works :P
<chrisccoulson> fantastic :)
<fta> i expected to not have to redo it as i did it long ago
<chrisccoulson> i think the issue is that the xdg scripts haven't actually worked fully for a while, and now we've fixed them, chromium has discovered that it actually isn't quite the default browser :)
<chrisccoulson> (ie, setting the default mimetypes with xdg-mime hasn't really worked for ages)
<chrisccoulson> until now...
<fta> i see
<chrisccoulson> for example xdg-mime used to read and write the default mime handlers in ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list (you might still have that)
<chrisccoulson> but that's never worked (and isn't used by anything else)
<fta> right
<fta> i have calibre in there too
<fta> micahg, i won't do the ch update tonight. my translation script regressed, i need to figure out how to fix it 1st.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-15
<micahg> fta: ACK, so if it's ready tomorrow, I"ll try to push it out sunday night
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we should keep fennec in the archive for now?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, 1850 installs according to popcon, can we switch to internal xul for the release version or do we have to wait til 5?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we could do, but i'm not going to spend any time on that
<chrisccoulson> in addition to that, i'm not sure fennec is much use to anyone until it has touch support on linux
<micahg> well, once 5 comes, I want to switch the stable releases to internal xul copies
<micahg> I actually want to drop conkeror unless it can work somehow off the firefox directory
<micahg> which xtaran said it might be able to if xulrunner-stub was present
<chrisccoulson> nooooooo, we don't want things using firefox at all really
<chrisccoulson> else it doesn't really solve the problem we have
<chrisccoulson> we need to able to deploy firefox updates quickly, without breaking things and without having to rebuild anything :)
<chrisccoulson> conkeror should be building against xulrunner for sure :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, then we should drop it since it'll be insecure in 3 months
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are we planning a new xulrunner for O or are we dropping the rest of the rdepends?
<micahg> or TBD?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure yet
<micahg> and what about instantbird?  is it worth an update every 6 weeks or should be drop it as well?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I'll file the removal bug for conkeror
<micahg> and I've got 5 apps to port to mozjs185 before final freeze
<micahg> I'm going to switch gnome-chemistry-utils and vlc to firefox-dev
<fta> firefox-dev? doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of isolating firefox from the xul deps?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's used purely for providing npapi headers for plugins which need them (although, they probably should be shipping the headers themselves)
<chrisccoulson> we're not really building anything against it
<chrisccoulson> and we don't want to start either ;)
 * micahg is switch anything that needs NPAPI headers to firefox-dev
<micahg> mozplugger is shipping its own copy
<micahg> I want to drop xulrunner-2.0 from natty before release, looks like we're stuck with 1.9.2 for eclipse, but I still want to disable the internal browser
<fta> soon, every project still active will use the NPAPI, so you'll be back to square one
<micahg> except chromium which is switching to PPAPI
<fta> lol, chromium won't use ff-dev anyway;)
<fta> isn't ff now switching to pepper btw?
 * micahg is behind on mozilla musings
<fta> sorted(h, key=lambda z: h[z]['d1'], reverse=True)
<fta> oops
<fta> !$?!@* buffers
<ubot2> Factoid 'buffers' not found
<micahg> fta: do you think you'll have chromium today?  I"m off mon-wed of next week
<fta> depends when today ends for you
<fta> i'm still fighting with my translations converter
<micahg> fta: latest would be about 5 hours from now, I'm working sunday though, I could upload sat night after about 2AM UTC sunday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: re mozjs pkg-config, what do I do now for porting?
<fta> micahg, well, it will be ready once i'm done with it. the last few times, i worked fast, way off my hours, and it still took days/weeks to reach the security repo :(
<micahg> fta: I'm sorry about that, we were hoping for that password fix to happen
<BUGabundo> oias
<fta> jcastro, any update on the webapp/bamf bug? i'm about to release a new chromium to natty..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-16
<micahg> fta: I'm going offline in a few minutes, so memosrv or e-mail or bug comment if there's something for me sat night
<micahg> fta: have a great weekend!
<fta> micahg, i'm done with natty, uploaded
<fta> but with the freeze, i'm doomed
<micahg> fta: no, they'll let it through unless it's on an image
<fta> it's in the queue waiting for approval
<micahg> yep, just needs an AA to notice it
<fta> bug 762275
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 762275 in chromium-browser "10.0.648.204 -> 10.0.648.205" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762275
<micahg> fta: so, for lucid/maverick, please use -v from the .133 versions or collapse the changelog
<micahg> fta: we don't need to wait on natty for lucid/maverick
<fta> micahg, i sincerely want to give up maintenance of those, the workflow doesn't suit me
<micahg> fta: is there something I can do to make it easier?
<micahg> fta: do you want me to take those over and you'll do the dev release?
<fta> maybe that's the solution, i need to think about it
<micahg> fta: ok, so, what are we doing for this round though
<fta> i don't know, it's 2am, i need sleep
<micahg> fta: ok, I'll be back around 2-3AM UTC on Sunday, feel free to leave me a message on what to do
<fta> ok
<micahg> fta: FYI, slangasek just accepted chromium, sleep well
<fta> micahg, thanks, enjoy your w-e
<micahg> fta: you too
<jcastro> fta: I'm afraid I'm blocked on trevino finishing his exams. :-/
<BUGabundo> howdy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-04-17
<Omega> When Firefox 5 is released, will the Natty version of firefox be upgraded to it, or will we stick with 4 all cycle?
<micahg> fta: ping re chromium
<JanC> Omega: depends on what's easiest for security support I suppose (which probably will require upgrading...)
<micahg> what was the question?
<micahg> Omega: we'll be upgrading when security support ends on the upstream branch for each of the stable releases
<asac> help :)
<asac> i upgraded to natty and now this xulprofilemigrator hangs :/
<asac> whats that?
<asac> seems the old simple copy was rewritten somewhat
<asac> with something pythonish
<micahg> asac: yeah, it was rewritten to not be version specific, but occasionally, it seems to hang, do you have where it hangs?
<fta> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/10.0.648.205~r81283/
 * micahg hugs fta
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> micahg, but with your rule of not accepting simple merges, it's making my life way more difficult, i loose hours cherry picking stuff in all directions. the branches are diverging more and more, for no real benefit. I have a unique branch for the -stable ppa for natty down to hardy.
<fta> that's the part that really makes me want to give up
<micahg> fta: it's not me, it's SRU rules, an MRE is for the upstream code changes, not packaging
<micahg> fta: does the packaging break that much on stable?
<fta> micahg, the packaging is made to build everywhere, even with dist patches and everything, yet, i have to undo all that to please those stupid SRU
<micahg> fta: so, if we did a one time catchup merge for the next major version bump, would that solve the issue?
<fta> in fact, i don't really understand what SRUs are for, i thought it would make my life easier, but it's exactly the same, for the packaging, the workflow and even the delay
<micahg> fta: well, for the mozilla stuff, I have the various release specific branches that I update individually for each upload, the packaging is frozen for the duration of the major version, we'll probably have to revisit this when every upload is a new major version
<micahg> I guess I'm wondering why it's not bump version, refresh any patches necessary, and "upload"
 * micahg thought most of the breakage happens on the dev branch
<fta> well, read the commit logs, you'll see why
<fta> i'm out, enough for today.
<micahg> fta: thanks, I'll get it uploaded tonight
<micahg> fta: I'll check the commit logs and see if there's anything we can do to make it easier for you
<micahg> fta: but I can't get back to you on that until later in the week
<asac> micahg: it hangs after i click the "OK" button
<asac> didnt do a backtrace or so
<micahg> asac: Chris wrote that, so I'd have to dig into it, I can mention it to him in the morning
<micahg> asac: straight upgrade from maverick?  was it ARM?
 * micahg will be back in 15-20 minutes
<micahg> fta: so, lucid and maverick differ, lucid installs NaCL in .install, maverick doesn't, which is correct?
<fta> uh?
<fta> drop both, i'll check tomorrow
<fta> stupid merges
<fta> grrr
<micahg> fta: should I upload maverick then so it can go out tomorrow (hopefully) and lucid we'll get out on thursday?
<fta> ok for maverick
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-09
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> So, what are y'all going to do about the flashplugin bug?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: which one?
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: blue faces
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: we're going to wait for either Adobe or Nvidia to fix it...nothing much else we can do
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: I see...
<mdeslaur> it's quite unfortunate, but beyond our control
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: does canonical have some sort of hot line to adobe for such events?
<mdeslaur> cousin_luigi: we've communicated the issue to them, that's all we can do
<cousin_luigi> mdeslaur: Ok.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-10
<alex_mayorga> No firefox-trunk build from PPA in about 2 days, is this known or should I file a bug?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: the person who is running that at the moment has had an extended holiday weekend, they will probably be back soon
<alex_mayorga> micahg: I see, thought those were ran by some "robot" or something
<micahg> until they fail :)
<micahg> last 4 days have failed
<alex_mayorga> micahg: Is there a way to chip-in when people is on holiday and such?
<micahg> when chris comes back, you can ask him, I am happy to merge fixes in
<bkerensa> micahg: Look what I just got from London http://i.imgur.com/CeHqN.jpg
<bkerensa> :)
<micahg> bkerensa: ooh, where do I sign up :)
<bkerensa> micahg: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/ :P
<micahg> bkerensa: that's a mozilla box :P
<bkerensa> micahg: Yeah... I am my region's Mozilla Rep
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> in addition to Ubuntu LoCo Lead
<bkerensa> works out pretty well :P
<Unit193> Send some my way.... :P
<bkerensa> Unit193: surely you have a Mozilla Rep in your area
<bkerensa> :D
<alex_mayorga> bkerensa: How does one nominate oneself to be a MozRep?
<bkerensa> alex_mayorga: The criteria usually consists of someone who is well connected in the local FOSS Community and capable of doing good work with resources... Then you just need apply and be accepted by the ReMo Council and go through Mentoring and Training
<bkerensa> https://reps.mozilla.org/
<alex_mayorga> bkerensa: Thanks!
<Unit193> bkerensa: Not in this state.
<bkerensa> Unit193: which one?
<Unit193> Ohio
<bkerensa> Unit193: Yeah I think the closest rep would be either PA or Indiana
<Unit193> https://reps.mozilla.org/people/ doesn't list Indiana, so PA.
<bkerensa> Unit193: if you guys have some sort of event coming up let me know and I can try and see about having a neighboring state's rep get some stuff out
<bkerensa> :D
<Unit193> Heh, the huge thing I can think of will be a bit.
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if anybody really uses the settings provided by Tools -> Manage Content-Plugins feature in ubufox?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: being that it's never worked right for flash AFAICR, probably not
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm wondering whether to drop it, considering that it requires a permanent distro-patch in firefox as well
<micahg> I think it would be cool if it worked, especially in the flash case, but if it's a maintenance burden...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-11
<bjsnider> micahg, fixed that gecko-mediaplayer bug. thanks for the help
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Any hopes of fixing firefox-trunk on the PPA?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: he made some commits on Tuesday morning, it might build tonight
<micahg> bjsnider: good to hear, need something sponsored?
<bjsnider> micahg, well, i guess there's no bzr branch or anything to merge
<bjsnider> i added a patch to the bug report which will fix 1.0.4
<bjsnider> but gmtk and gnome-mplayer are at 1.0.5 in precise, so gecko should be updated too
<bjsnider> i fixed the debian scripts for that version and put them in my junk area
<micahg> the only thing stopping that before was the FTBFS, but I'm not sure if it'll need an FFe at this point (if it has new features)
<bjsnider> 1.0.5 depends on external gmtk, whereas 1.0.4 has it internally
<bjsnider> and it uses gnome-mplayer which also uses gmtk, so i'm not sure if it would all work together well if one of the 3 was a different version
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ffs
<chrisccoulson> sigh
<chrisccoulson> it seems we still can't get a good firefox build, thanks to the KDE patch again on everything except precise
 * chrisccoulson wishes the weekend to appear already
<chrisccoulson> heh, indeed, https://twitter.com/#!/bhearsum/status/190180081245761538 ;)
<Dimmuxx> I agree
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Thanks on reviving firefox-trunk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-04-13
<kidsodateless> hello
<bkerensa> hello
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-08
<micahg> bjsnider: umm, not sure why that is
<bjsnider> micahg, a couple of people in +1 have complained about it today and yesterday
<bjsnider> both packages have that desktop file
<bjsnider> one has to drop it
<micahg> why is firefox-globalmenu installed?
<bjsnider> i dunno
<micahg> firefox has the proper replaces, so having the desktop file isn't a problem
<bjsnider> tell you what. if i see it again in there i'll ping you so you can interrogate the individuals
 * micahg isn't around much anymore
<bjsnider> well, i could send them in here
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-11
<wmoran> After an update earlier this week, my right-click menu has gotten huge, but the spell checker stopped working ... anyone else seeing this?
<chrisccoulson> wmoran, update firebug
<wmoran> firebug, eh?
<wmoran> thanks
<wmoran> That did it ... thanks chrisccoulson.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-12
<MikeRL> Anyone notice the global menu is broken in the latest beta? Temporary, right?
<MikeRL> Anyone know if the global menu breakage in the beta is temporary?
<MikeRL> Help? Anyone know if the global menu breakage in the beta is temporary?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-13
<Humblesnore> Good evening guys.  Is there anyone here who happens to know where I can get a copy of the .deb for firefox 19.0.2 please?
<Humblesnore> Apparently, ubuntu's repos are now only offering 11 and 20, and i want neither. 20 is annoying me, and I don't even want to begin on where 11 went wrong :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-04-14
<alex_mayorga> MikeRL: ping
<MikeRL> Anyone here work with the globalmenu extension as a developer?
<MikeRL> I know Chris Coulson does but he seems to have been busy lately.
<MikeRL> That and it's the weekend. Just wondering if anyone is on IRC that works with the extension. I know chriscoulson and micahg would know.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-06
<Tin_man> anyone know if you can set Thunderbird to not store large pictures in sent mail?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-08
<eablair> hi, is http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-next/ubuntu/  still being maintained ?
<chrisccoulson> Yes, but the thunderbird packaging hasn't even been buildable for a while, and I haven't really had time to spend on fixing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I have some time, should I look into it?
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<chrisccoulson> if you want
<micahg> hi :)
<micahg> ok
<eablair> great news, thanks already for the great work thus far to the entire team
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-09
<Unit193> Any plan for mozilla-nss-sysinit in Ubuntu?  https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Share_certificates_between_applications_or_whole_system
<micahg> Unit193: that'll cause branding issues I would think
<Unit193> Well, that style of thing at least.  Using /etc/pki/ in Ubuntu more easily would be handy.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-04-10
<sturmflut-work> I just noticed that in my setup here (Firefox 37.0 on Ubuntu 15.04) the default Ubuntu "about:startpage" appears in different languages today. So far I got Turkish and Danish besides the usual English. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-04-14
<tax> how do you turn off autocomplete when bookmarking and typing in tags?
<llwalahoop> Hello! I'm running Firefox on ubuntu 14.04. Where shall my bookmarks be stored?
<gQuigs> you're profile is stored in .mozilla/firefox
<gQuigs> then some name like q5kpy03j.default/
<gQuigs> not sure where bookmarks are in there
<llwalahoop> ok, gQuigs. I'll try to find something like that. I'm guessing it's in my home directory?
<gQuigs> yup
<gQuigs> it's hidden
<llwalahoop> do you mean hidden with a dot in front?
<gQuigs> yup
<llwalahoop> ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-04-15
<M-alex_mayorga> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253996960/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.firefox-trunk_48.0~a1~hg20160414r293162-0ubuntu1~umd1~wily_BUILDING.txt.gz =(
<M-alex_mayorga> Any hopes of xenial daily builds to be a thing soon?
<M-alex_mayorga> micahg (IRC): ^
<micahg> M-alex_mayorga: sorry, haven't had much time lately
<M-alex_mayorga> micahg (IRC): I see, no worries.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-04-10
<karjala_> Hi. Does this PPA belong to Mozilla? Is it official? Is it endorsed by Mozilla? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<karjala_> (just need to know, before installing on an office PC)
<ricotz> karjala_, it belongs to the persons who package firefox/thunberbird in ubuntu
<karjala_> ok then
<ricotz> but it is not driven by mozilla
<karjala_> Is there a snappy version of Nightly?
<ricotz> I am not using snapd, but I think there is one
<karjala_> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-04-13
<dastraumland> Hello 
